# 2014 January Rainbows



## Hippielove

January

1st
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1659ca.aspx
Young414 = :pink:

3rd
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1767f2.aspx
JohnsonGirl = :blue:

4th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1755d0.aspx
elixir
Megan252 = :blue:
Markswife10 = :pink:

5th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17712c.aspx
oyinkan

7th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt175c86.aspx
shefali83
Khaya = :pink:

8th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt175f11.aspx
mojojojo563
umbrella
LesCoupleTTC

11th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17697b.aspx
cloves
Lucy529 :blue:

12th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1784db.aspx
Lyndzo

13th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17738a.aspx
xxemmyxx = :blue:

14th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt158234.aspx
Helena_
chathamlady
AwesomeSauce

15th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15b4db.aspx
hopestruck

17th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17776f.aspx
Rachael737

23rd
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1792b0.aspx
Raggydoll

24th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1794d5.aspx
ButterflyK
Bec C

29th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17b234.aspx
horseypants = :pink:

So Far We Have:
4 :pink:
4 :blue:
0 :yellow:


<3Angels Never Forgotten<3
mama of 4 n 1

​


----------



## elixir

hi, bfp 2 days back, due date 4th jan. scared beyond belief, after MMC in nov


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Bfp yesterday, due 1/3rd jan.
Mmc too last time and terrified too!!!


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats to the both of you. I know you girls will be in my prayers.


----------



## markswife10

My EDD is January 8th :) <3 So excited! :)


----------



## Hippielove

markswife10 said:


> My EDD is January 8th :) <3 So excited! :)

Yay, congrats again.


----------



## markswife10

Thanks Hippie <3


----------



## Hippielove

You are very welcome markswife.


----------



## Hippielove

Any systems yet ladies? If so what are they?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm tired, headaches and low grade nausea. Tugging stretching feeling lower abdomen.
Think I'm hypersensitive because I'm so nervous!


----------



## markswife10

I've been tired all week! Boobs sore and heavy. Low twinges. Gassy. LOVING feeling pregnant again though <3 I missed it ;) :haha:


----------



## Hippielove

I know this may sound wrong but hope the systems gets worst, lol. I know the more system you got the better.


----------



## markswife10

haha Hippie, my thoughts exactly ;) <3 Come on symptoms!


----------



## Hippielove

markswife10 said:


> haha Hippie, my thoughts exactly ;) <3 Come on symptoms!

I know right, I rather have the systems all 40 weeks than them going away. Make you think bad thoughts or worries you about baby.


----------



## shefali83

Hi ladies :) congrats to everyone!!! I am pg again after 2 chemicals and 1 mmc. Scared and no idea what to feel :/ got my bfp at 12dpo.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Welcome shefali :)
Think we are all petrified!! I've been testing every day just to believe it! 
We can all be excited and scared here together lol xxx


----------



## shefali83

JohnsonGirl said:


> Welcome shefali :)
> Think we are all petrified!! I've been testing every day just to believe it!
> We can all be excited and scared here together lol xxx

Oh yes i have been testing twice a day since the bfp..its difficult to get excited just yet


----------



## Hippielove

shefali83 said:


> Hi ladies :) congrats to everyone!!! I am pg again after 2 chemicals and 1 mmc. Scared and no idea what to feel :/ got my bfp at 12dpo.

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## shefali83

Anybody on progesterone supplements?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

No but I'm injecting myself with heparin every day as I have clotting problems


----------



## elixir

yayyyy good to see so many jan mom to bes! no sypmtoms except slight queasiness and sore nipples. and ya tugging vague discomfort lower abdomen. thanks hippielove for this thread. im just on folic acid n nothing else not even pregnacare.jonson girl ur right, waiting for more symptoms. although they wd be hard to deal with, what with my girl keeping me on my feet all day!fingers crossed for us all


----------



## mojojojo563

11dpo bfp praying all is well an in jan we will have our healthy rainbow baby!! Little nauseous this morning. One day at a time waiting till 2 so I can go get my progesterone script.


----------



## shefali83

JohnsonGirl said:


> No but I'm injecting myself with heparin every day as I have clotting problems

oh that sounds painful :wacko:

I am taking baby aspirin as well. no clotting issues as such but due to my mc history i am supposed to take it..


----------



## shefali83

elixir said:


> yayyyy good to see so many jan mom to bes! no sypmtoms except slight queasiness and sore nipples. and ya tugging vague discomfort lower abdomen. thanks hippielove for this thread. im just on folic acid n nothing else not even pregnacare.jonson girl ur right, waiting for more symptoms. although they wd be hard to deal with, what with my girl keeping me on my feet all day!fingers crossed for us all

i have the same symptoms plus very low on energy and sleepy as well..
waiting for more hardcore symptoms :winkwink:


----------



## shefali83

mojojojo563 said:


> 11dpo bfp praying all is well an in jan we will have our healthy rainbow baby!! Little nauseous this morning. One day at a time waiting till 2 so I can go get my progesterone script.

congrats :) 
do you have low progesterone?


----------



## markswife10

Congrats shef! <3 I understand feeling scared. I'm nervous to keep testing, lol. I am on progesterone suppositories. I started them last night at 12 DPO.


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Mojo! <3


----------



## shefali83

markswife10 said:


> Congrats shef! <3 I understand feeling scared. I'm nervous to keep testing, lol. I am on progesterone suppositories. I started them last night at 12 DPO.

how much mg are you taking? I started yesterday too.. did you get your progesterone checked? i am taking 200 mg orally at night.. how do you manage the leakage from the suppositories? :shrug:


----------



## mojojojo563

shefali83 said:


> mojojojo563 said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo bfp praying all is well an in jan we will have our healthy rainbow baby!! Little nauseous this morning. One day at a time waiting till 2 so I can go get my progesterone script.
> 
> congrats :)
> do you have low progesterone?Click to expand...

Nope not that I know of my gyn just wanted to play it safe this this since last time I had a mc


----------



## mojojojo563

I'm pretty nervous this time we have been ttc since our loss. I told dh last night we are expecting he doesn't want to tell anyone wants to wait until like 20 weeks I'm scared I have my bfp well four of them lol kept testing because I think I was so used to seeing bfn that I couldn't believe my eyes . I just pray for all of us that this is it an we all have our healthy rainbows in jan !!


----------



## shefali83

mojojojo563 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mojojojo563 said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo bfp praying all is well an in jan we will have our healthy rainbow baby!! Little nauseous this morning. One day at a time waiting till 2 so I can go get my progesterone script.
> 
> congrats :)
> do you have low progesterone?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not that I know of my gyn just wanted to play it safe this this since last time I had a mcClick to expand...

i had below average progesterone last pg which ended in mmc. so i am too playing it safe though the progesterone is fine till now this time. my gyn does not believe in prescribing it but i am taking it nevertheless after informing her and she seems to have no issues.

how much mg are you taking? orally?


----------



## mojojojo563

shefali83 said:


> mojojojo563 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mojojojo563 said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo bfp praying all is well an in jan we will have our healthy rainbow baby!! Little nauseous this morning. One day at a time waiting till 2 so I can go get my progesterone script.
> 
> congrats :)
> do you have low progesterone?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not that I know of my gyn just wanted to play it safe this this since last time I had a mcClick to expand...
> 
> i had below average progesterone last pg which ended in mmc. so i am too playing it safe though the progesterone is fine till now this time. my gyn does not believe in prescribing it but i am taking it nevertheless after informing her and she seems to have no issues.
> 
> how much mg are you taking? orally?[/QUOTE. My gyn said I can't harm so I can't wait to get my prescription I'm 11dpo today so I'm very earlie on right now every little cramp tug feeling I get nervous just want this baby so bad!Click to expand...


----------



## shefali83

mojojojo563 said:


> I'm pretty nervous this time we have been ttc since our loss. I told dh last night we are expecting he doesn't want to tell anyone wants to wait until like 20 weeks I'm scared I have my bfp well four of them lol kept testing because I think I was so used to seeing bfn that I couldn't believe my eyes . I just pray for all of us that this is it an we all have our healthy rainbows in jan !!

so true. its so difficult to be excited especially when we have suffered losses.. fingers crossed for this time... let jan be the month.. jan babies we are waiting for you :kiss:


----------



## markswife10

shefali83 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats shef! <3 I understand feeling scared. I'm nervous to keep testing, lol. I am on progesterone suppositories. I started them last night at 12 DPO.
> 
> how much mg are you taking? I started yesterday too.. did you get your progesterone checked? i am taking 200 mg orally at night.. how do you manage the leakage from the suppositories? :shrug:Click to expand...

I had mine tested last cycle when I wasn't pregnant and it was at the minimum they like to see it on a non-medicated cycle, so on the low side (although still technically "normal"), I have a hunch low progesterone was why I miscarried last time though, so my Dr. agreed on it to play it safe. I'm on 100 mg (50 mg twice a day, they say you need more mg when taking it orally because it has to go through the liver first, so it is more concentrated in suppository form). I put it in and lay down for about 30 minutes or so and wear a panty liner in case anything leaks out later on (which it does, creamy white goo, lol). But by 30 minutes everything that needs to be absorbed has, so the leakage is just the stuff they put it in. :)


----------



## shefali83

markswife10 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats shef! <3 I understand feeling scared. I'm nervous to keep testing, lol. I am on progesterone suppositories. I started them last night at 12 DPO.
> 
> how much mg are you taking? I started yesterday too.. did you get your progesterone checked? i am taking 200 mg orally at night.. how do you manage the leakage from the suppositories? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had mine tested last cycle when I wasn't pregnant and it was at the minimum they like to see it on a non-medicated cycle, so on the low side (although still technically "normal"), I have a hunch low progesterone was why I miscarried last time though, so my Dr. agreed on it to play it safe. I'm on 100 mg (50 mg twice a day, they say you need more mg when taking it orally because it has to go through the liver first, so it is more concentrated in suppository form). I put it in and lay down for about 30 minutes or so and wear a panty liner in case anything leaks out later on (which it does, creamy white goo, lol). But by 30 minutes everything that needs to be absorbed has, so the leakage is just the stuff they put it in. :)Click to expand...

i am getting it tested again in 4-5 days. i might start putting it in too though..at night.. depending on the results
Does it leak throughout the day??


----------



## markswife10

shefali83 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats shef! <3 I understand feeling scared. I'm nervous to keep testing, lol. I am on progesterone suppositories. I started them last night at 12 DPO.
> 
> how much mg are you taking? I started yesterday too.. did you get your progesterone checked? i am taking 200 mg orally at night.. how do you manage the leakage from the suppositories? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had mine tested last cycle when I wasn't pregnant and it was at the minimum they like to see it on a non-medicated cycle, so on the low side (although still technically "normal"), I have a hunch low progesterone was why I miscarried last time though, so my Dr. agreed on it to play it safe. I'm on 100 mg (50 mg twice a day, they say you need more mg when taking it orally because it has to go through the liver first, so it is more concentrated in suppository form). I put it in and lay down for about 30 minutes or so and wear a panty liner in case anything leaks out later on (which it does, creamy white goo, lol). But by 30 minutes everything that needs to be absorbed has, so the leakage is just the stuff they put it in. :)Click to expand...
> 
> i am getting it tested again in 4-5 days. i might start putting it in too though..at night.. depending on the results
> Does it leak throughout the day??Click to expand...


At first after I take it, especially when I go to the bathroom, lol. I just wear a light panty liner to catch anything. :) Good luck! <3


----------



## shefali83

markswife10 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats shef! <3 I understand feeling scared. I'm nervous to keep testing, lol. I am on progesterone suppositories. I started them last night at 12 DPO.
> 
> how much mg are you taking? I started yesterday too.. did you get your progesterone checked? i am taking 200 mg orally at night.. how do you manage the leakage from the suppositories? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had mine tested last cycle when I wasn't pregnant and it was at the minimum they like to see it on a non-medicated cycle, so on the low side (although still technically "normal"), I have a hunch low progesterone was why I miscarried last time though, so my Dr. agreed on it to play it safe. I'm on 100 mg (50 mg twice a day, they say you need more mg when taking it orally because it has to go through the liver first, so it is more concentrated in suppository form). I put it in and lay down for about 30 minutes or so and wear a panty liner in case anything leaks out later on (which it does, creamy white goo, lol). But by 30 minutes everything that needs to be absorbed has, so the leakage is just the stuff they put it in. :)Click to expand...
> 
> i am getting it tested again in 4-5 days. i might start putting it in too though..at night.. depending on the results
> Does it leak throughout the day??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At first after I take it, especially when I go to the bathroom, lol. I just wear a light panty liner to catch anything. :) Good luck! <3Click to expand...

ewww lol i guess i ll try that after my next bloodwork :):thumbup:


----------



## Hippielove

I need Due dates ladies So I don't miss anyone.


----------



## Hippielove

JohnsonGirl said:


> No but I'm injecting myself with heparin every day as I have clotting problems

I'm taking baby aspirin 81mg for my blood clots obgyn told me to take it.


----------



## shefali83

Hippielove said:


> I need Due dates ladies So I don't miss anyone.

7th jan as of now :)


----------



## shefali83

Hippielove said:


> JohnsonGirl said:
> 
> 
> No but I'm injecting myself with heparin every day as I have clotting problems
> 
> I'm taking baby aspirin 81mg for my blood clots obgyn told me to take it.Click to expand...

I am too taking baby aspirin but 50 mg


----------



## markswife10

I'm taking 81 mg of baby aspirin. I cleared it with my OBGYN when I went in for my infertility testing this month and he said it was fine as long as it is the low dose. I take it as a precaution, even though my tests for clotting factors came out negative.


----------



## shefali83

markswife10 said:


> I'm taking 81 mg of baby aspirin. I cleared it with my OBGYN when I went in for my infertility testing this month and he said it was fine as long as it is the low dose. I take it as a precaution, even though my tests for clotting factors came out negative.

Even i am taking for precaution sake due to my mmc..no blood clotting issues though.. but its always better to be safe :thumbup:


----------



## markswife10

That's what I figure. Better safe than sorry! It doesn't hurt anything to take a baby aspirin, so might as well for safety sake <3


----------



## shefali83

markswife10 said:


> That's what I figure. Better safe than sorry! It doesn't hurt anything to take a baby aspirin, so might as well for safety sake <3

Yeah true...anything for our rainbow:baby:


----------



## markswife10

Definitely! <3


----------



## mojojojo563

Since my dr said my test looked negative I went An got a digital today & I'm prego it said it so there is no question now


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats mojo. 
I'm taking 75mg aspirin as well as the heparin- I just took heparin with my mmc. I've never had progesterone tests though.
I'm feeling a bit more positive and happy about things today- hoping my pregnancy happiness will eventually overtake my pregnancy fears!!!
Really tired tonight, gonna crash soon. Think I'm having a caffeine come down too as I drank loads of coffee before- hard to quit!
Hope you ladies are doing ok xxx


----------



## Hippielove

mojojojo563 said:


> Since my dr said my test looked negative I went An got a digital today & I'm prego it said it so there is no question now

When are you due?


----------



## mojojojo563

Hippielove said:


> mojojojo563 said:
> 
> 
> Since my dr said my test looked negative I went An got a digital today & I'm prego it said it so there is no question now
> 
> When are you due?Click to expand...

January 8th


----------



## markswife10

mojojojo563 said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mojojojo563 said:
> 
> 
> Since my dr said my test looked negative I went An got a digital today & I'm prego it said it so there is no question now
> 
> When are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> January 8thClick to expand...

Same as me! <3 Due date buddies! :happydance:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Morning everyone, how's everyone feeling?
I'm a bit sicky and really tired. Think it's gonna be a long day at work!!


----------



## shefali83

JohnsonGirl said:


> Morning everyone, how's everyone feeling?
> I'm a bit sicky and really tired. Think it's gonna be a long day at work!!

I am feeling better than yest but sleepy.. the thrush is quite bothering me though


----------



## shefali83

Boob pain has started.... got two new bra..red small rashes on face as well.. quite unusual..has to be the pregnancy


----------



## markswife10

I was SOOOOO tired this morning (even after a fab night's sleep). Also I had a random feeling this morning that literally felt like someone was pinching my nipple, lol! boobs have been SOOO sore! Lots of twingy things going on in my uterus today too :) I also couldn't finish my breakfast that I normally would have been able to finish, so bean's messing with mommy's appetite already ;) <3


----------



## mojojojo563

markswife10 said:


> mojojojo563 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mojojojo563 said:
> 
> 
> Since my dr said my test looked negative I went An got a digital today & I'm prego it said it so there is no question now
> 
> When are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> January 8thClick to expand...
> 
> Same as me! <3 Due date buddies! :happydance:Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan:) due date buddies it is seems far away lol but I know all good things are worth the wait!!!


----------



## Hippielove

mojojojo563 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mojojojo563 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mojojojo563 said:
> 
> 
> Since my dr said my test looked negative I went An got a digital today & I'm prego it said it so there is no question now
> 
> When are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> January 8thClick to expand...
> 
> Same as me! <3 Due date buddies! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan:) due date buddies it is seems far away lol but I know all good things are worth the wait!!!Click to expand...

Glad to see you girl found each other. Yay for bump buddies.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm SO TIRED!!! Sore boobs and cramps today. Really hungry tonight too!
I recalculated and think I'm due 8th January too :)


----------



## markswife10

Yay for January 8th due date! <3


----------



## mojojojo563

Just called the doctor my blood results from Monday just came back my hgc was at 15 so I have Togo for another blood test they won't give me the pergestrone until they get that back to prove I'm pregnant I said give me a pee test now so I can get my script they said we can't do that uggghhhh


----------



## markswife10

Boo on your doctors Mojo! All I had to do was tell my doctors that I got a positive pee test and they prescribed progesterone that day. Your doctor needs to get with it!


----------



## Megan252

Hi everyone! Congrats!! I am due January 4th after a miscarriage in January of this year. I'm nervous, VERY excited and oh so tired!!


----------



## markswife10

Welcome Megan! <3


----------



## mojojojo563

markswife10 said:


> Boo on your doctors Mojo! All I had to do was tell my doctors that I got a positive pee test and they prescribed progesterone that day. Your doctor needs to get with it!

I know I was hot an it takes alot to get me that way I said ok so I could loose the baby because you won't give it to me & you won't let me take a test to prove I'm pregnant


----------



## mojojojo563

I tried to tell them I just ovulated on the 19th they did the blood work Monday so I wasn't very far along they said they need to see that my hgc levels are going up uggghhhh come on


----------



## Hippielove

Megan252 said:


> Hi everyone! Congrats!! I am due January 4th after a miscarriage in January of this year. I'm nervous, VERY excited and oh so tired!!

Welcome and congrats..


----------



## markswife10

Mojo, I don't blame you for being angry! I would be too! I hope they get their act together and that your body keeps your levels up in the mean time <3


----------



## mojojojo563

Well I guess I have to wait till Friday to get the new blood test results once I do I'm getting my patient chart an switching gyn offices I just pray my baby is ok and everything is where it needs to be level wise an all


----------



## mojojojo563

One more thing I notice that I'm not feeling that motherly prego feeling like I don't want to get to close and get my dreams shattered again I kind of try to put out of my head that in pregnant I know it sounds bad but I think I'm scared of being hurt again I think once I'm past the first an second trimester ill feel better and be able to enjoy everything


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Welcome Megan. Mojo- sorry your doc is being stupid- you're right to change offices if they're being difficult already.
I'm feeling a bit motherly but I think it's early for that anyway, especially when we've had losses. I feel a bit more confident that I got a bfp 11dpo this time and have lots of early symptoms. Just trying to be happy.....and not fall asleep on my feet lol x


----------



## Hippielove

Mojo, I would just which ob asap.


----------



## Young414

Thanks Hippie!! I found it!! I'm very excited that I found you all!! I haven't had my appointment yet, but pretty sure I'm due January 1st!! :D


----------



## Young414

Mojo- Your ob seems to be just awful!! You really should switch as soon as you can!! I understand the not wanting to get too attached. When I told DH he was wondering why I wasn't SUPER excited. I told him that i'm "reserved excited." I have my reservations. I won't feel comfortable until probably the middle of the second trimester. So I understand what you mean.


----------



## Hippielove

7 ladies so far due in January.


----------



## cloves

I hope I can join you guys. I got a faint positive yesterday and today. I am 11 dpo,hand due Jan. 11th. Kind of nervous because I had a loss in Jan. I went in for my first hcg test and will know results tomorrow. I am on progesterone pills so hoping everything in that area is good. So far symptoms are sore boobs, very tired and twinges in uterus.


----------



## Hippielove

cloves said:


> I hope I can join you guys. I got a faint positive yesterday and today. I am 11 dpo,hand due Jan. 11th. Kind of nervous because I had a loss in Jan. I went in for my first hcg test and will know results tomorrow. I am on progesterone pills so hoping everything in that area is good. So far symptoms are sore boobs, very tired and twinges in uterus.

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Young414

Cloves- symptoms are a good thing! Not a fun thing, but good! Please let us know about the hcg test! 

I have no symptoms..kinda has me worried. There is no point to worrying though, there isn't anything I can do between now and the appointment with the doctor.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hey ladies how are you all? Ms had hit today. Threw up twice already. I had it really bad last time too just not this soon. Quite a lot of cramps- a bit one sided too so I'm obviously panicking about ectopic now!!
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Young414

JohnsonGirl said:


> Hey ladies how are you all? Ms had hit today. Threw up twice already. I had it really bad last time too just not this soon. Quite a lot of cramps- a bit one sided too so I'm obviously panicking about ectopic now!!
> Hope everyone is ok xxx

JohnsonGirl- Don't worry yourself. Worrying isn't going to help anything. But I understand that you can't help it. Don't you wish we could all at least fast forward to the second Trimester and go from there? ugh :wacko:


----------



## elixir

hi all jan moms! well he lack of symptoms has me worried now! its really making me freaked out. megan. hi we r due same day! johnsongirl, i hv been hving left sided crampy kind of twitch pain, but its there one day gone next. dn worry, its probably stretching pains. im due to see the doc in my 8th week and honestly. im ok with that, this time around. last time i saw doc at 6 weeks and the stress of no fetal pole or smaller han dates fetal pole or no hb being seen was intense. hopefully when go at 8 weeks for my appointment all will be ok. n there will be a strong little heartbeat and baby measuring to dates. fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## elixir

young414. totally true. i wish i cd pass the invisible 12 week boundary overnight! i wd feel loads better


----------



## Young414

elixir- I, too, have no symptoms. ugh :wacko: It's very frustrating.


----------



## elixir

i know, right! its like a double edged sword. the MS makes life miserable literally but its absence is making us miserable emotionally.


----------



## Megan252

elixir said:


> i know, right! its like a double edged sword. the MS makes life miserable literally but its absence is making us miserable emotionally.

Hi elixir! Thanks for the welcome. I completely agree with what you said above. I have had mild cramping for the last few weeks, when I have it I worry that something is wrong, when it goes away I also worry something is wrong!!


----------



## Megan252

So far I've been feeling very tired and some mild ms. I'm trying my best not to compare to my last pregnancy but it's so hard!! Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## cloves

Got my hcg levels. I was a 30 at 3w5d. They said progesterone was good but didn't give me a number. Going in again tomorrow, but will not hear until Monday what the results are. Crossing my fingers they go up like they are supposed to.


----------



## mojojojo563

Mine were 15 at 10 dpo I had another test on wed called today to get my results the lady at my ob office said nobody will be there to check the fax until Monday for real you have to be kidding me so here ate more days I have to go without pergestrone ... I feel like they don't even give a crap so now all I can do is pray my baby is ok an my hgc #'s are going up! Today would be the day my af is due.


----------



## mojojojo563

The only changes I notice are my bbs hurt and are fuller an I'm very tired fell asleep at 9 in all my work clothes an slept all night


----------



## markswife10

Hi ladies. Sorry about you girls worrying about lack of symptoms. They will come! It's early still! :) 

Sorry Johnson about the MS. But hopefully it means all is well in there (and try not to worry about things right now <3).

AFM, feeling sooo sleepy! Lines are darker than control line (digi showed up in less than a minute woohoo) :) Baby's growing! Can't wait for my appointment!


----------



## cloves

Mojo that sucks they aren't there to tell you. I hope they will give you progesterone, I have been taking pills since my miscarriage in January. Good luck.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Mojo your doc is terrible!
I've had such a bad day with the sickness- after my mc I swore I would never complain about ms if I got pregnant again, I'd just be grateful- but it has been bad today. Feel a bit guilty for moaning!!


----------



## cloves

I told my dh I have love/hate feelings with ms I love it for fact I have the feelings of pregnancy but hate feeling like I could puke all the time. As long as I have a snack every hour I am somewhat fine.


----------



## mojojojo563

Question how many dpo are all of you?


----------



## Megan252

I'm not exactly sure but I think around 19-22dpo


----------



## cloves

I am 12 dpo, was surprised to see a positive so early.


----------



## mojojojo563

Cloves were close I'm 13-14 dpo my opk was positive on April 18&19


----------



## markswife10

I'm 16 DPO. I got my first BFP at 11 DPO, first shadow at 10 DPO :) Now the lines are darker than the control line <3


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm 17dpo. Got my first line at 10dpo but a more convincing one at 11dpo.
How's everyone today? Im having a lovely lie in :)


----------



## Megan252

that sounds nice! I'm feeling pretty good today, just a little ms. DH and I are having a date night tonight, babysitter is coming to watch our little one :happydance::happydance:
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mojojojo563

Ok I had a craving last night for clementines or oranges lol :)


----------



## shefali83

I am 4 weeks and 5 days today. Feeling too sleepy.breast sides are sore.
Please share your early hcg levels preferably mentioning the week and the day. Would be extremely helpful along with progesterone levels if tested.

My level at 4 week 3 days is:
Hcg-1989
Progesterone-43.3
I am taking progesterone 200 mg every night orally

Honestly i have no clue how my numbers are. Lost my last baby due to low progesterone.


----------



## mojojojo563

Ok so I get my hgc levels back tomorrow I've been worried but trying to stay calm I think I maybe less weeks than they think I know I I'd on April 19 I went to the dr on April 29 and it was hgc 15... So I just pray they tripled an I'm ok. I've been testing myself my lines are dark dark so my hgc must of went up & I tested with one that picks up 25 or more. I've been only able to sleep without tossing around on my couch so that's where I've been sleeping. Hopefully on Monday they will finally give me the pergestrone !! Then I'm switching ob dr's since this office showed me they really don't care :(


----------



## mojojojo563

If I o'd on the 19th of April @ tested positive on April 29th an my hgc was 15 that day I kind of think that makes sense since it takes about 8-10 days to implant an all the test I used was first response an from what I was told it picks up as low as 6.5 my dr office pee test looks for 25 or higher an it look awhile to see the second line that day my calander says like four weeks but how is that when you ovulate on April 19 an it takes 8-10 days to implant maybe I'm more like two weeks an a couple of days confused


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm in the uk and we don't get hcg testing as standard. We're basically on out own until midwife at 8-9 weeks then 12 week scan. If you've had issues u get more attention. Wish I knew my numbers.
Boobs hurt bad today and nauseous. 
Can't wait to move up a week next week!!!


----------



## mojojojo563

They only tested it because the test looked negative to the ob so she sent me for blood work to confirm pregnancy


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lots of af type cramps today- stressful!!!!
How's everyone doing?


----------



## mojojojo563

Not too bad little twinge cramps my boobs hurt but if I wear a bra they fe better. I've decided that I'm going to go back to the dr that delivered my son 5 years ago


----------



## Lucy529

Can I join got my BFP 5/1 estimated due date Jan. 11. Had ectopic year and a half ago I start beta testing tomorrow a little scared but praying all will be good with this lo


----------



## mojojojo563

Welcome Lucy :)


----------



## Megan252

JohnsonGirl said:


> Lots of af type cramps today- stressful!!!!
> How's everyone doing?

Me too, I'm trying to stay positive but having a hard time.


----------



## Megan252

welcome Lucy!


----------



## mojojojo563

Try a hot water bottle heating pad fill with warm water it works great to get rid of those twinge cramps


----------



## Lucy529

What do you guys take for constipation? I think that is what is causing my cramps they're not bad just uncomfortable (sorry tmi) it's like I want to go but I can't? 
Are any of you guys super sleepy? Other symptoms come and go this tiredness does not ease but I am willing to take it all for a lo


----------



## mojojojo563

Try prune juice it works I've been super sleepy I even fell asleep on the couch still in my work clothes an slept that way all night one night last week lol


----------



## Lucy529

I take a stool softer every day but doesn't seem to help :( got prune juice so am going to try that tonight hope it works. I sleep pretty good at night few dreams but always wake up at six am when I would usually take my temp lol then can't fall back to sleep til 11 am sleepy again and the rest of the day just gets worse lol


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome Lucy529 and congrats.


----------



## mojojojo563

So when does everyone plan on telling family and friends they are expecting I think after last time I'm going to wait as long as I can to tell I guess until I'm showing. After our loss last time it was hard we heard a heartbeat a good one at that told everyone then two days later no heartbeat it was very hard to have to come to terms with the loss an have to explain to everyone.


----------



## cloves

Welcome Lucy! We have the same due date.
I am so nervous this time, any cramp I feel freaks me out more. My symptoms come and go. Went about three and a half hours today without eating and felt like I was going to faint. Going to hear back about my hcg levels tomorrow. The ones on Thursday was 30, praying it at least doubled.


----------



## mojojojo563

cloves said:


> Welcome Lucy! We have the same due date.
> I am so nervous this time, any cramp I feel freaks me out more. My symptoms come and go. Went about three and a half hours today without eating and felt like I was going to faint. Going to hear back about my hcg levels tomorrow. The ones on Thursday was 30, praying it at least doubled.

I get mine tomorrow too mine were only 15 on the 29th I pray that we all have good hcg levels and healthy sticky beans I'm nervous but I keep telling myself it's in gods hands


----------



## Lucy529

Hippie thanks for adding me to the front page :) 

Mojo we are only telling his parents after we are sure things are going ok last time we didn't have time to enjoy the news two days after finding out I was preg we were told it was ectopic

Cloves I freak out if I don't have symptoms and when I do :( I had read somewhere to drink plenty of water to help with cramps who knows if its true.

Are you gals emotional? I will cry if my hubs looks at me wrong lol today at the gas station I saw a little boy just walking with his grandpa and that made me want to cry had to hold it together as one of my hubs friends was with us and doesn't know I feel like am going crazy lol


----------



## Megan252

We've told my MIL, she's very trustworthy but won't be telling anyone else until after our 12 week scan.

Lucy - it's funny you mentioned water for cramps. I was having a lot of cramping earlier today and just coincidentally drank a lot of water, we were out for a lot of the day and I hadn't drank much. I feel much better now. Not sure if it's a coincidence or not but I'll definitely try to stay hydrated now!


----------



## Lucy529

Megan same here I was counting my cups of water since I was dieting but for a few days sipped on ginger ale but gonna try to stay on top of my water intake 

Well lovelies am off to bed m tired emotional and need some cuddles :) night I will update tom on my apt.


----------



## mojojojo563

I told my mom & dh that's it this time until I know all is well I'm scared for tomorrow just calling the dr makes me nervous I just pray my numbers are where they need to be


----------



## Megan252

Good luck tomorrow Lucy and Mojo!


----------



## elixir

hi all! well twinging and cramping going on but no MS still, gettin me worried. have zero energy levels. just told my mother, plan to tell everone as we cross 12 weeks but had o el MIL coz she is moving in with us for 2 months!:wacko:


----------



## oyinkan

Hi ladies,luv to join you......Edd is Jan 5


----------



## Megan252

Welcome oyinkan!

elixir - 2 months!! Thats a long stay!


----------



## Lucy529

so called my dr have an apt for 10 15 got a little over an hour to burn need some ideas watching tv and eating some saltines and ginger ale no ms well nothing major but am not really hungry either 

do any of you ladies have the feeling that you don't want anything tight around you? before my bfp i was loosing weight and got down to a nice fitting 8/10 down from 18/16 now they feel tight had to drag out my strechy pants lol


----------



## Lucy529

oyiken welcome. 

mojo i want to tell my aunt she is the only other woman that i would feel comfortable talking to about anything to do with the joys of pregnancy i love my boss but she well my boss lol, i lost my mom when i was young so she would be the next choice but i have to convince my hubs for that but am sure if i told him why he would understand what do you all think?


----------



## Hippielove

Who is all taking belly pics?


----------



## Hippielove

oyinkan said:


> Hi ladies,luv to join you......Edd is Jan 5

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## mojojojo563

I think he would totally understand I told my mom my dh doesn't know I did but I has too


----------



## Megan252

Lucy - I know what you mean about the tight pants. I just met up with a friend for an hour and all I wanted to do the whole time was unbutton my jeans!

Hippielove - we'll do belly pics but haven't yet....probably start around 12 weeks.


----------



## mojojojo563

Finally got my numbers Monday they were 15 results from wed were 57 the dr isn't in to talk to me today go figure ... Are these good #'s


----------



## cloves

Mojo, so glad your numbers went up. :happydance:

afm: I heard about my numbers today, on Thursday they were 30 and Saturday they were 132. Going in for another blood draw in a week. So far symptoms come and go. Yesterday hardly anything today I have ms. But had to run a lot of errands so ate pretzels anytime I was driving in my car. Hopefully I can nap this afternoon.


----------



## markswife10

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies! I need to catch up! :)

Everything is going good here. :) I took some more tests (I'm addicted, but I think I'm done now), everything was darker than the control line :) <3 

We are planning on telling our parents over the weekend (Mother's Day weekend) for Mother's day :) We will be giving my mom a bib that says "Let's eat dinner at Grandma's" and we will be giving DH's mom a onesie that says "Destination Grandparents" with a GPS picture with a route from Home to "grandma's" <3 :) SO excited to tell them!


----------



## markswife10

Mojo, if those numbers were from Monday and Wednesday then those are super numbers! You want to at least double within 72 hours, you WAYYY more than doubled within 48! :)


----------



## markswife10

My biggest symptom has been constipation and gas. Been dealing with that pretty much daily. Boob soreness comes and goes, other symptoms come and go. I need to find my miralax that MIL got me last time I was pregnant, I know it's around the house somewhere I just need to find it...


----------



## mojojojo563

markswife10 said:


> Mojo, if those numbers were from Monday and Wednesday then those are super numbers! You want to at least double within 72 hours, you WAYYY more than doubled within 48! :)

Yep on wed I was 11 dpo they came back as 57 but the girl in the office d
Said that's still low an the dr will call me tomorrow ..


----------



## markswife10

57 at 11 DPO sounds good to me! I know a woman whose number was 6 at about 11 DPO and she just had her baby boy :) That's crazy she said that was low!


----------



## mojojojo563

I'm telling you these ppl at my in office are a pain!!! I made an appt for next tues at noon to go see the ob that delivered my son she is further away but it's worth it not to have to put up with this crap!! I mean they were almost ready to tell me to wait for my results till tomorrow since the dr was off today until I said wait a min I got it done wed called Friday an the office is open on Friday an was told nobody can check the fax an now I have to wait again!!... Then she put me on hold said they were 57 an that's low still an the doctor will call me tomorrow. I can't wait I want my records which they charge 45 bucks for an I switching still haven't been given the pergestrone !my hormones are raging over this whole bit


----------



## Young414

Oh Mojo! I am so sorry things are so difficult for you!! I am SO glad to hear that you are switching though. You don't want to be doing this throuhout your entire pregnancy and you need that progesterone!! You tell 'em girl!


----------



## Megan252

That's terrible Mojo. They are really giving you the run around. Good plan to switch, definitely worth the travel for good care!


----------



## markswife10

Great for you for switching Mojo! Sounds like the best thing to do in your situation! The office you have been dealing with is awful from the sounds of it! <3 Hopefully the other doctor will give you the progesterone you need! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Mojo good that your switching I had thought I was going to go to the OB that I got last time nope going to another one since they want me to pay an old debt up front where am I going to get that kinda money and when I called the finance place they were down ?WTF !!!!so going to apply for assistance and go to their obgyn I know her so I feel comfy with her :) FX at least my dr is doing the betas til I get this whole situation taken care of


----------



## mojojojo563

Lucy529 said:


> Mojo good that your switching I had thought I was going to go to the OB that I got last time nope going to another one since they want me to pay an old debt up front where am I going to get that kinda money and when I called the finance place they were down ?WTF !!!!so going to apply for assistance and go to their obgyn I know her so I feel comfy with her :) FX at least my dr is doing the betas til I get this whole situation taken care of

The new ob I had her before and she is great it's good too feel comfy with your ob!


----------



## Megan252

Question for you ladies...is anyone exercising? And if yes, what kind of stuff are you doing? I was fairly active before I got pregnant but am petrified to do anything more than a good walk now. According to my doc it's fine but I'm still nervous....


----------



## cloves

All I do is go on walks, I go with a group of ladies and today struggled to keep up.


----------



## mojojojo563

I walk as well heck I'm so nervous I haven't even dtd with dh since I got my bfp I just want to be safe an until on pergestrone no action going on over here lol :)


----------



## Megan252

me too mojo! My poor husband, haha. He understands though.


----------



## mojojojo563

Yep mine understands too lol he says ok so you want me all those times to get a bfp now you cut me off I feel so used lol he's such a funny man:)


----------



## Megan252

lol! That's funny....sounds familiar.


----------



## Lucy529

Megan I was losing weight before my BFP and was riding my bike about 30 miles a day but have not done anything since we got our little surprise :) my hubs wants me to take it easy not even allowed to clean lol, not complaining. I work afternoons so do some walking was going to work alone through the summer but my boss is hiring someone to help me so I can get some days off.

My hubs has not gotten much action either but he understands too he says I used him, I just say yes I did lol


----------



## mojojojo563

How is everyone feeling today? Little ms over here today.


----------



## Lucy529

Mojo that's good lol I woke up with a touch of it now my bbs joined in the fun lol 

Does anyone know if its ok to take over the counter stool softer sorry tmi but if I don't I don't go for days :( 

I want to feel sick it reassures me that preggers if not I keep thinking that its not true anyone feel like that or am I crazy ?


----------



## mojojojo563

Lucy I feel the same way but my dh keeps saying look how earlie you are.. I ovulated on April 19th an got a bfp on April 29th I think it takes about 9 days to implant so I'm really not sure how far along I really am the ob office goes by the date of your last af. I'm just going to take it one day at a time :)


----------



## Megan252

ms for me this morning but otherwise feeling great!
Lucy if you're crazy, I'm crazy too! I feel the same way. It's hard not to overanalyze. But like mojo said, it's still early.


----------



## Lucy529

Mojo that is really all we can do unfortunately. Maybe you ovulated sooner than you think? I'm trying not to stress and go with it it's in Gods hands now. Ms is def starting to kick in feel like I have a pit in my stomach and bile in my throat


----------



## mojojojo563

I over think things too an I still find myself not feeling preggers but I am at peace now that it will all be fine lots of prayers!


----------



## Young414

Nothing for me yet. Has me concerned, but just trying to relax, think positive and be thankful.


----------



## Lucy529

Young it will come or maybe your one of the lucky ones that don't really get sick?


----------



## mojojojo563

Ok I'm calling the ob office since no call yet my mortgage company keeps in better contact with my about my refinance then my ob does about my baby this is sad


----------



## markswife10

I haven't been doing more than walking/house cleaning either. I'm just so afraid to do much because I SO want this bean to stick! <3

We have also not DTD since the BFP either, and part of it is me and part is DH. It seemed like last time I would spot after :sex: and then started bleeding and things went downhill from there. So we are being super cautious (even though it wasn't the cause of the MC last time better safe than sorry).


----------



## markswife10

I've been doing good so far. Not a lot of symptoms yet aside from gas/constipation and being exhausted. Boob soreness comes and goes (and freaks me out when it goes). I think it's just early yet, so symptoms won't be consistent just yet.


----------



## mojojojo563

Ok ob office just called back they want me to go for another hcg test. Said they went from 15 to 57 an want to make sure they are gong up so back for blood work tomorrow.


----------



## markswife10

Good luck! :)


----------



## Hippielove

Is any of you girls not finding out the Gender of baby until birth?


----------



## Hippielove

Young Happy 6 weeks

Markswife/Mojo Happy 5 weeks


----------



## Lucy529

Hippie we are finding out ASAP lol we want to prepare but I know it could be wrong but I have a girl feeling for some reason :)


----------



## Megan252

We'll find out as soon as we can as well. I like the idea of the surprise at birth but neither of us can wait!


----------



## Young414

At first, I wanted to wait. But, I'm the type of person that looks up TV spoilers...there is NO WAY that I could wait until birth. lol


----------



## markswife10

We will be finding out as soon as possible. We are anxious to know ;) <3


----------



## cloves

We plan on finding out right away. I like knowing.

Ms is kicking my butt today. I know it is a good thing, but still I hate it.


----------



## Lucy529

hi guys so got my first betas from monday at 13 dpo they were 111 now the waiting for todays betas begins they said that they would have them by friday maybe tom but def friday. 
the nurse that i talked to was there for my ectopic and he understood how nervous i am about these numbers but i had to tell him that they needed to double every 48 to 72 hrs and he said he would keep an eye out for the results. am in need of some prayers ladies


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies- yay for an Appleseed today! 
We want to find out too- there's no way I could wait!
I'm ok, nausea and boobs throbbing! Really hungry too!
Are you ladies still getting cramps? I am and still panicking about every little twinge!!


----------



## Hippielove

I don't want to find out but I'll have the Dr put it on a peace of paper for DH unless he not there along with the scan pics.


----------



## Megan252

I'm still getting some cramps but less the last few days. They freak me out when they're there and when they aren't!

Good luck Lucy!! Hopefully you hear quickly.

Hang in there cloves! I am with you, bad ms for me today too. 

I'm patiently waiting for my little one to have a nap so I can too!


----------



## Lucy529

I just have headaches and a few dizzy spells nd sleepy ms comes and goes bbs too :( wish they would just hurt lol


----------



## markswife10

I had some twinges yesterday but haven't had the cramps for a few days. Mostly just twinges. My boobs are off and on. My appetite is weird (I'll be starving, can't eat a lot and then a couple of hours later I'm starving again).


----------



## Lucy529

Marks wife I feel ya am hungry but when my hubs asks what I want I not know lol m trying to watch my carbs bc of my sugar but I do want some sweet Mexican bread lol yummy


----------



## Hippielove

Lucy529 said:


> Marks wife I feel ya am hungry but when my hubs asks what I want I not know lol m trying to watch my carbs bc of my sugar but I do want some sweet Mexican bread lol yummy

That's the only thing about my home town I miss is the darn good "real" Mexican Food. LOL


----------



## Lucy529

hippie luckily for me i know how to cook it but some of the things i can't have at all like i want some chicken quesadillas made with corn tortillas not the flour ones they make here but it takes me to long to make them and then i can only have 2 bc of the masa lol oh well gotta stay healthy for this little munchkin


----------



## Hippielove

Awe, I'm sorry that got's to suck.


----------



## markswife10

Great now I want some mexican food, lol! I mean authentic at a local restaurant we have ;) Even though we just ate there Sunday, lol!


----------



## Lucy529

hippie it does but am glad there are other things that i can eat LOL 

i got a question for you guys i am having some pain not to bad but it's around the left side of my waist, it's starting to freak me out bc it's been going for a little over an hour now, i'm not cramping down there or spotting or bleeding just that pain that goes a little to my back and i keep getting dizzy should i be worried?


----------



## Hippielove

Take the "baby" aspirin 81mg for a week it may help with the little cramps and is safe for baby as well.


----------



## Lucy529

thanks hippie it was gas LOL i feel so much better now I was really beginning to worry was about to call my boss to cover for me so that i could go to the er am so terrified of an ectopic but all is well am just bloated and peeing like a race horse 

i guess i should be careful with what i wish for LOL


----------



## mojojojo563

I'm Starving just catching up!! Well today I went for hcg I got the results back because I went right to the lab that did them today they were 3056 thank god
!!!! So on 4/29 they were 15 then last Wed up to 57 and today a week later 3056 I get one more drawl on Friday I got my progesterone 200 mg twice a day you know they never checked my progestrone levels the ob just said will do it as a precaution. I took my first pill then I read the warnings an it says do not take if your pregnant?? Anyone know why is it not safe? Could this harm the baby?
H


----------



## mojojojo563

markswife10 said:


> I had some twinges yesterday but haven't had the cramps for a few days. Mostly just twinges. My boobs are off and on. My appetite is weird (I'll be starving, can't eat a lot and then a couple of hours later I'm starving again).




Lucy529 said:


> hi guys so got my first betas from monday at 13 dpo they were 111 now the waiting for todays betas begins they said that they would have them by friday maybe tom but def friday.
> the nurse that i talked to was there for my ectopic and he understood how nervous i am about these numbers but i had to tell him that they needed to double every 48 to 72 hrs and he said he would keep an eye out for the results. am in need of some prayers ladies

Lucy keep us posted girl praying for you !!:) hugs


----------



## Lucy529

mojo glad to hear that your betas are good hope that they keep up like that i have no clue about the progesterone, hope that one of the other ladies is able to help you. 

am on pins and needles to be honest i did want some symptoms but not ones that make me freak out lol can't win with this journey can we praying that they get the results in tom by some miracle and that way i know sooner if not am staying in bed all day and then to work that way the day will seem shorter lol


----------



## Megan252

mojojojo563 said:


> I'm Starving just catching up!! Well today I went for hcg I got the results back because I went right to the lab that did them today they were 3056 thank god
> !!!! So on 4/29 they were 15 then last Wed up to 57 and today a week later 3056 I get one more drawl on Friday I got my progesterone 200 mg twice a day you know they never checked my progestrone levels the ob just said will do it as a precaution. I took my first pill then I read the warnings an it says do not take if your pregnant?? Anyone know why is it not safe? Could this harm the baby?
> H

Great numbers!


----------



## mojojojo563

Lucy529 said:


> mojo glad to hear that your betas are good hope that they keep up like that i have no clue about the progesterone, hope that one of the other ladies is able to help you.
> 
> am on pins and needles to be honest i did want some symptoms but not ones that make me freak out lol can't win with this journey can we praying that they get the results in tom by some miracle and that way i know sooner if not am staying in bed all day and then to work that way the day will seem shorter lol

I know when I get cramps it freaks me out a little my dh says relax I try to it's just different after a loss. I never worried with my son then after him in 08 I had a mc in 2011 an now it's different. My bbs are fuller and nipples are darker tmi but they are I see more blue map marks on my stomach an bbs guess it's all that blood flowing I don't care how sick I get or anything I'd give anything for this little bean to be ok and in 9 months seeing him or her be born .


----------



## Lucy529

i am the same way when i get off work i go straight to bed my hubs wants me off my feet asap any little pain makes me think oh no it's ectopic, but am really really praying that we all make it to the end and are able to share pics of our lo's 

i am not having that many symptoms yet so i think that it freaks me out even more they come and go i still feel an ache around my ovary area from this morning but it has not increased in ache so that is good my boss told me that it could be a cyst since i have pcos and as long as it doesn't turn into something worse than am good i guess the good thing is that it's both sides although i only have one ovary and one tube which are both on my left hope it's just the lo getting comfy in there :)


----------



## mojojojo563

Ok I'm freaking out now I never took progestrone before I just started it today orally now I'm spotting ??? Not sure why I'm scared really upset I was fine I just took it now I read the warnings and it says not to take if pregnant ? If I shouldn't take it why would ob give it to me?


----------



## Hippielove

What was your Progesterone levels Mojo?


----------



## mojojojo563

They never checked them they just put me on it as a precaution. Is too much bad ?


----------



## Lucy529

Mojo I would call and ask demand some answers


----------



## mojojojo563

Lucy529 said:


> Mojo I would call and ask demand some answers

Lucy I just cried and cried scared... I'm taking it easy now resting I called the dr last night but got done on call dr I've never heard of. I just called my ob office an they are supposed to call me back. I hope this medicine hasn't messed anything up:( I just pray for a blessing an my baby will be ok.


----------



## Lucy529

Mojo praying for you hun hope its nothing :hugs:


----------



## Megan252

Mojo try not to worry too much (I know it's impossible). I wish I knew more about progesterone so I could help you. Hopefully the office calls you back soon. Fingers crossed that everything is just fine.


----------



## mojojojo563

Megan252 said:


> Mojo try not to worry too much (I know it's impossible). I wish I knew more about progesterone so I could help you. Hopefully the office calls you back soon. Fingers crossed that everything is just fine.

A lady fr


----------



## mojojojo563

Megan252 said:


> Mojo try not to worry too much (I know it's impossible). I wish I knew more about progesterone so I could help you. Hopefully the office calls you back soon. Fingers crossed that everything is just fine.

A lady from the office called not my dr but said to stay off my feel the next two days an to keep taking the progestrone. Thanks for all your support I go for another hcg tomorrow I just pray my baby is ok !


----------



## Lucy529

I too just called my dr I have this ache on my ovary since yesterday and it scares me I hope they call me soon and tell me it's normal :(. I'm really really scared it might be ectopic


----------



## mojojojo563

Lucy529 said:


> I too just called my dr I have this ache on my ovary since yesterday and it scares me I hope they call me soon and tell me it's normal :(. I'm really really scared it might be ectopic

That's what I worry about too with this one :( hang on we can do this :)


----------



## Lucy529

Am hoping its gas again but I just want to know am not bleeding or cramping horribly but it's that dull ache right there hope it what my boss said just a small cyst nd nothing mojor will update when I know more


----------



## mojojojo563

Ok it's light brownish I guess it's on gods hands now ill know more tomorrow I can't give up no matter what :)


----------



## Lucy529

Mojo am praying for you hun :hugs: 

Quick update just gat my betas back 227 phew !!! They said the numbers indicate a normal pregnancy but they're going to call me bc of the aching to see if I should go in for an ultrasound FX that they see something in my uterus


----------



## Hippielove

Lucy529 said:


> Mojo I would call and ask demand some answers

Lucy couldn't have same better.. Call


----------



## xxemmyxx

Can I join in? Mc at 6 weeks with my first pregnancy in June last year, has taken us nearly a year to fall again and I got my BFP last night. Very faint on a boots test so I did a digi and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks

I'm so scared. I have crampy feelings every now and again which worry me, I'm exhausted and a bit sick, my boobs have got all these gross blue veins on too!

I wish my test line would get darker, I'm going to test again tomoro! 

I dunno when I ovulated and my cycles are crazy but according to my last period I wud be due January 13th xx

Sticky dust to us all please!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## markswife10

Mojo, praying your baby is fine :hugs: 

Yay Lucy!!! Those numbers are perfect!!!

OMGosh, yay Emmy!!!! Welcome!!! SO excited for you! <3 Stick baby stick! <3


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi emmy, congrats on your bfp. I've got lots of cramps and the crazy blue boob veins too! Everyone says its normal.
Mojo- I'm sure you'll be fine lovely, just take it easy- it's so hard that its totally out of our control :(
Lucy- hope your cramp is feeling better. I'm sure with those numbers the little bean is in the right place x


----------



## markswife10

Mojo, I don't think it can hurt the baby and I'm pretty sure I've heard other women taking progesterone with that warning on it too and it was fine. <3 Also you can never get too much progesterone. By the third trimester (especially with multiples) a woman's progesterone levels are astronomically high, so any amount they supplement you with can only help :) I hope the spotting stops though. Brown is promising because brown is old blood not active bleeding! :hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

xxemmyxx said:


> Can I join in? Mc at 6 weeks with my first pregnancy in June last year, has taken us nearly a year to fall again and I got my BFP last night. Very faint on a boots test so I did a digi and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks
> 
> I'm so scared. I have crampy feelings every now and again which worry me, I'm exhausted and a bit sick, my boobs have got all these gross blue veins on too!
> 
> I wish my test line would get darker, I'm going to test again tomoro!
> 
> I dunno when I ovulated and my cycles are crazy but according to my last period I wud be due January 13th xx
> 
> Sticky dust to us all please!!!!!!! :dust:

Welcome, I am sorry you had to go through your first loss. When is your Due date?


----------



## Young414

Welcome Emmy!


----------



## Megan252

Welcome emmy!! Congratulations on your BFP!!

Lucy - hoping you just have gas like before (never thought I'd say that to anyone!!)
Mojo - hang in there! Like markswife said, brown is good.


----------



## Hippielove

Okay ladies, When is your next or first appointment.


----------



## markswife10

Mine WAS scheduled for wednesday (the 15th) but it just got rescheduled to the 29th. So upset that I have to wait 2 weeks longer now :( After last time waiting longer doesn't help my sanity!


----------



## cloves

Welcome emmy.

Mojo: I take progesterone, mine even says not to take while pregnant, but my obgyn prescribed it to me. Just take it easy.

I don't have my first appointment scheduled yet, having blood work done on Monday though. So when they call to tell me numbers I will try to set it up. I am a little crampy today, but only on one side. It switches sides from day to day. But no spotting so I am just going to rest today. Ms is still bad, so I think that is a good sign.


----------



## Megan252

My first doctor's appointment is on Monday. I was hoping to get in with a midwife but they are very hard to get here! I really like my doctor though so I can't complain.


----------



## Hippielove

cloves said:


> Welcome emmy.
> 
> Mojo: I take progesterone, mine even says not to take while pregnant, but my obgyn prescribed it to me. Just take it easy.
> 
> I don't have my first appointment scheduled yet, having blood work done on Monday though. So when they call to tell me numbers I will try to set it up. I am a little crampy today, but only on one side. It switches sides from day to day. But no spotting so I am just going to rest today. Ms is still bad, so I think that is a good sign.

Don't forget to update when you know.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm seeing my new doctor in 2 weeks. Have booked a private scan for just over 8 weeks- can't wait!


----------



## Hippielove

JohnsonGirl said:


> I'm seeing my new doctor in 2 weeks. Have booked a private scan for just over 8 weeks- can't wait!

What date? So I can add it to first post please.


----------



## xxemmyxx

markswife10 said:


> Mojo, praying your baby is fine :hugs:
> 
> Yay Lucy!!! Those numbers are perfect!!!
> 
> OMGosh, yay Emmy!!!! Welcome!!! SO excited for you! <3 Stick baby stick! <3

Markswife! Fancy seeing you here!! Congrats to you too!! We are nearly due date buddies!! Stick little beans xxxxxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hippielove said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in? Mc at 6 weeks with my first pregnancy in June last year, has taken us nearly a year to fall again and I got my BFP last night. Very faint on a boots test so I did a digi and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks
> 
> I'm so scared. I have crampy feelings every now and again which worry me, I'm exhausted and a bit sick, my boobs have got all these gross blue veins on too!
> 
> I wish my test line would get darker, I'm going to test again tomoro!
> 
> I dunno when I ovulated and my cycles are crazy but according to my last period I wud be due January 13th xx
> 
> Sticky dust to us all please!!!!!!! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, I am sorry you had to go through your first loss. When is your Due date?Click to expand...

Thank you, think my due date is 13th January xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

My doctors appt is on Monday and I'm going to try and get my epu scan for 7 weeks booked in from then xx


----------



## markswife10

xxemmyxx said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Mojo, praying your baby is fine :hugs:
> 
> Yay Lucy!!! Those numbers are perfect!!!
> 
> OMGosh, yay Emmy!!!! Welcome!!! SO excited for you! <3 Stick baby stick! <3
> 
> Markswife! Fancy seeing you here!! Congrats to you too!! We are nearly due date buddies!! Stick little beans xxxxxxClick to expand...

I know right? :) Praying both of our beans stay nice and snug and healthy in there! grow babies grow!


----------



## xxemmyxx

markswife10 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Mojo, praying your baby is fine :hugs:
> 
> Yay Lucy!!! Those numbers are perfect!!!
> 
> OMGosh, yay Emmy!!!! Welcome!!! SO excited for you! <3 Stick baby stick! <3
> 
> Markswife! Fancy seeing you here!! Congrats to you too!! We are nearly due date buddies!! Stick little beans xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know right? :) Praying both of our beans stay nice and snug and healthy in there! grow babies grow!Click to expand...

I'm so crampy, on and off, feels like stretching, I dunno if its psychological or not but its really freaking me out!!


----------



## markswife10

xxemmyxx said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Mojo, praying your baby is fine :hugs:
> 
> Yay Lucy!!! Those numbers are perfect!!!
> 
> OMGosh, yay Emmy!!!! Welcome!!! SO excited for you! <3 Stick baby stick! <3
> 
> Markswife! Fancy seeing you here!! Congrats to you too!! We are nearly due date buddies!! Stick little beans xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know right? :) Praying both of our beans stay nice and snug and healthy in there! grow babies grow!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so crampy, on and off, feels like stretching, I dunno if its psychological or not but its really freaking me out!!Click to expand...

I had that a lot last week. Haven't had it so much this week (just twingy), and it freaked me a lot too. :hugs: I'm sure bean is just growing in there :) <3


----------



## Lucy529

My apt was for Monday they're seeing if they can see me at all bc they don't do high risk :( but if not am going to have to find someone else am just waiting right now might call my dr and see if she can do a scan for me just to reassure me


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm having a mini freak out today. Ms has gone and boobs not as sore, aaaahhhh! My brain is panicking!!


----------



## Lucy529

johnsongirl from what i have read symptoms come and go try not to stress it's not good for you or the baby. 

I finally got all the doctor crap figured out YAY !!!! i got my first prenatal on Thursday but i want to see if my dr would do a scan for me am not sure if she will but am going to call and see about it my hubs wanted me to wait but today is mothers day in latin america and he wanted to tell his mother that she was going to be a grandma but only if we see something on the u/s so gotta work some magic and talk them into it


----------



## Megan252

JohnsonGirl said:


> I'm having a mini freak out today. Ms has gone and boobs not as sore, aaaahhhh! My brain is panicking!!

You're just getting a little break, it'll all be back!! :flower:


----------



## mojojojo563

Just got my blood done an they called I can come pick up my results I just pray for good news.


----------



## Megan252

Good luck mojo!

Yay Lucy! Hope they will do an early scan for you.


----------



## mojojojo563

I got my results wed 5/8 3053 today 5/10 6798 praise god it's all him!!!


----------



## Lucy529

great news mojo so happy for you hun :happydance:

megan keep your fingers crossed for me just called the clinic and they are a little hesitant bc they said it was so early there might not be anything to see but am hoping she will do it just to calm me down some i know if they did the vaginal one they might see something am really praying that they let me do it


----------



## markswife10

Woohoo wonderful news mojo!!!! :) :dance::dance:

AFM I'm just waiting it out until my appointment on the 29th. Boobs have been sore today a lot so that reassures me a bit :) I'm anxious for the early stages to pass by a bit so I can relax a bit more. We tell the parents tomorrow night! :happydance::happydance: Excited about that!!! :)


----------



## markswife10

Yay for getting your doctor stuff situated Lucy! <3 I hope they do an early scan for you! :)


----------



## markswife10

Rachel, I'm sure everything is fine :) My symptoms have been coming and going as well, I think it is common at this stage. My boobs hadn't hurt the last few days and today they have been quite sore. :p Just try to relax, that's all we can do at this point :)


----------



## Lucy529

markswife10 said:


> Yay for getting your doctor stuff situated Lucy! <3 I hope they do an early scan for you! :)

i thought i had but not yet lol Monday will be the day i find out which dr am going to be going to. How exciting that you are going to share the news that must be so exciting :happydance:

i did want to tell my aunt she is my mothers only sister but hubs wants to wait until we have an ultrasound that shows that she's in the right place hopefully soon. 

not much on the symptoms department for me bbs were a little sore but nothig much some twinges here and there but nothing major maybe soon :)


----------



## Young414

Okay Ladies. 

I'm feeling very strange today.. I am sooo Happy to be preggers! :happydance: BUT!

With the absence of any symptoms and my Appointment on May 16 with the knowledge that I won't even lay eyes on a doctor and knowing that they WILL NOT scan me until at least 16-20 weeks for the gender scan, makes me very sad/worried. :wacko:

I feel like I do not want to get excited. I want to pretend I am not pregnant (other than the prenatal vitamins and the constant protection of my abdomen). I lost my first at 13 weeks. :cry: I feel like until I get to 14+ weeks, I am not allowed to be excited. I bought a doppler, but don't dare try to hear anything until at least 9 weeks..and I will be lucky to find a heartbeat then. 

The doctors won't test my hcg levels. Basically the only proof they want is for me to go in, POAS and tell them how I plan on paying. But if I lose this blessing, hcg levels will still register on a stick..how can they (and more importantly, ME) be certain the LO is okay?? 

Sorry to be all ME ME ME..I just feel such a plethora of emotions that I need some advice before I drive myself batty. :wacko:


----------



## Lucy529

young we are in the same boat i have to wait to get an u/s even though i had an ectopic and had been told i would be monitored way more this time the only thing that they have done hcg which did double but nothing else i have called and practically begged for them to scan me but they tell me that it's to soon and i won't see anything. 

symptom wise mine are mild and come and go which freak me out too the one symptom that is really har to ignore is that am bloated as heck i was already over weight and now it just makes my tummy bigger lol but am ok with it as long as this baby is growing ok

i hate that the offices only worry about how we are going to pay they really have taken the joy out of being pregnant they have even gotten to the point where they made me cry :( 

i hope that you are able to talk your doctor into giving you something more than poas that doesn't really do much like you said, praying for you and your little bean hun


----------



## cloves

I am sorry young that your doctor won't do a scan until later, I think after you lose one they should give you one to put your mind somewhat at ease. It is so hard to be excited after a loss until you know you are going to keep it.
Mojo great numbers.

AFM not as many cramps today, when I do have them they are only on one side. But I did have a c-section my last delivery, so I think it is pain from that. Going in Monday for hcg levels, will not know until Tuesday. Hoping they will do a scan the next couple of weeks, and will let me set up an appointment with the doctor.


----------



## Young414

Cloves- Let's hope they will give you a scan!! fx'd! 

Lucy- Thank you for the encouraging words. They mean a lot. It's nice to have oher women who have an idea of what I'm going through. I try to relax. I pray everyday and silently talk to the baby. Hoping this one sticks. And I have the same hope for everyone else. We all deserve it!


----------



## Lucy529

Young I am constantly praying for this lo too. I talk to mine too :) I even began a journal telling her what I did that day or every few days it just makes me feel better. I m happy to be in this thread and have you ladies to share with I think I would be going mad if I didn't am praying for you all too :hugs:


----------



## mojojojo563

Young I feel the sameway this time like I can't even let myself even think I'm pregnant for fear of being hurt. My symptoms come an go I thought for sure I loss my bean yesterday since wed night I had some light pink spotting freaked me out. So wed they did the hcg an today. Ill tell you I was scared to open my results today!! Hang in there were all in it together :) hugs!!!


----------



## Megan252

Young - like the other ladies said, I think we're all feeling the same way. It's hard to let our guards down after being through such heart breaking experiences. We're all in this together! Sticky beans for all of us!!

Lucy that's so sweet you keep a journal, I love it!!


----------



## mojojojo563

I agree Megan I think it's our guard it's like a barrier for me I can't let down for fear of being hurt.


----------



## markswife10

You ladies aren't alone. I have noticed myself being more guarded this time. I feel like I can't completely be excited about it for fear that something will go wrong. I am CONSTANTLY praying for this LO's safety. I have a feeling LO will make it, but the wait for confirmation that everything is OK seems like an eternity! Praying for all of our LO's to stay safe and sound <3


----------



## markswife10

Lucy529 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for getting your doctor stuff situated Lucy! <3 I hope they do an early scan for you! :)
> 
> i thought i had but not yet lol Monday will be the day i find out which dr am going to be going to. How exciting that you are going to share the news that must be so exciting :happydance:
> 
> i did want to tell my aunt she is my mothers only sister but hubs wants to wait until we have an ultrasound that shows that she's in the right place hopefully soon.
> 
> not much on the symptoms department for me bbs were a little sore but nothig much some twinges here and there but nothing major maybe soon :)Click to expand...


Well Fx'd things go well Monday! :) Sorry you have to wait until then to find out! :hugs: We are so excited to spill the beans tomorrow night :) :happydance::happydance: 

I haven't had a lot in the symptom department either, mostly just sore boobs on and off and being tired. I hope more symptoms set in next week! Fx'd! It'd make me feel much more at ease ;)


----------



## mojojojo563

Does progestrone make your bbs fuller?


----------



## umbrella

cautiously joining here i ve had 2 losses one in august 12 and another in january 13. Wasnt planning on getting pregnant but got a surprise bfp on the 6th May. I think Im due around 8th Januuary 2014.


----------



## Sunnyleah

May I join? Lost our first LO in October Mmc & d&c. Only 10 dpo today... Af due Monday, had brown & pink spotting yesterday & this am and wondered if possibly IB. guess it is!! :happydance:

Super anxious though.... And at less than 4 weeks, still so early... First loss was at 12w5d measuring 9w (no hb at first scan) so until we have a positive scan I can't help but worry :wacko:

My doctor doesn't do appointments until 8 weeks (because of high mc rates) but thinking I may go in earlier just for reassurance.... She's pretty awesome like that (doubt I'd get early scans but my thyroid levels were off last time and I have to see a specialist this time so going to use that to my advantage). 

Will call Monday :)

Any advice? 

Only symptoms so far (I know super early) but sore bb's (kind of tingly <--- was my first symptom last time too) and yesterday and today crampy (very low) like af is coming. But I do remember that too from last time....


----------



## Megan252

Welcome and congrats umbrella and Sunnyleah!! 

Sunnyleah - My first appointment is on Monday (6 and a bit weeks) and all it will consist of is "confirmation" of my pregnancy....which is just POAS....done that many times already ;) After that I won't see her until 10 weeks. So I can understand what you're saying about wanting to get in earlier for more reassurance!

Sending you both lots of sticky vibes!! This is a great group of supportive ladies :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Welcome and congrats on your bfp's ladies!!

Last 2 days I have had diarrhoea almost immediately after I eat, I have even lost a couple lbs, I hope this isn't a bad sign, food is going straight through me, going GP on Monday so I will ask then. Anyone else had this? Sorry for the information over share lol!!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy some women do get that some like me get freakin constipated :( lol but def ask your dr 

Congrats sunny and umbrella !!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thank you ladies but I think it might actually be a chemical :(. Had red spotting and when I pee all day. Popped into the doctor and she agrees. Says if no regular af then re test in a week. Come back either way in two weeks for either 6 w prenatal or referral for fertility specialist clinic since this month marks one year of trying.... Small chance that little will be ok. Back to ttc :(


----------



## Lucy529

Sunny :hugs: hoping that its nothing and your little bean is safe in there


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Really sorry sunny, crossing my fingers for you x
Welcome umbrella- we are all really nervous.
Emmy- hope your tummy gets better soon. For me it's the other end and I seem to be sick all day!!!
Lucy- did u manage to get an early scan?
Mojo- I'm not taking progesterone supplements and my boobs are definitely fuller- I'm from the teeny tiny boob team- so it's great!!!
Megan- hope Monday goes ok :)
Hi to all the other ladies- hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Forgot to ask- does anyone else feel like they can feel their uterus all the time? I know that sounds weird but I feel a low ache type of feeling all the time. It's not really painful just there- if u know what I mean!!
Is this normal?


----------



## Lucy529

Johnson no my dr said to wait since am not bleeding or cramping and betas were more than doubling they believe there's a good chance it's ok. I might have my first prenatal on Monday if not def on Thursday but am still paranoid 

How are you doing hun?


----------



## Hippielove

Sunnyleah said:


> May I join? Lost our first LO in October Mmc & d&c. Only 10 dpo today... Af due Monday, had brown & pink spotting yesterday & this am and wondered if possibly IB. guess it is!! :happydance:
> 
> Super anxious though.... And at less than 4 weeks, still so early... First loss was at 12w5d measuring 9w (no hb at first scan) so until we have a positive scan I can't help but worry :wacko:
> 
> My doctor doesn't do appointments until 8 weeks (because of high mc rates) but thinking I may go in earlier just for reassurance.... She's pretty awesome like that (doubt I'd get early scans but my thyroid levels were off last time and I have to see a specialist this time so going to use that to my advantage).
> 
> Will call Monday :)
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Only symptoms so far (I know super early) but sore bb's (kind of tingly <--- was my first symptom last time too) and yesterday and today crampy (very low) like af is coming. But I do remember that too from last time....

I'm sorry to hear about your losses. And what is your EDD?


----------



## Lucy529

Johnson I feel this little ball in my uterus but am not sure if its in my head or if really there it's not painful just noticeable ?


----------



## Helena_

Hey :)
Got my bfp last week. I should be due around jan 14th.


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl said:


> Forgot to ask- does anyone else feel like they can feel their uterus all the time? I know that sounds weird but I feel a low ache type of feeling all the time. It's not really painful just there- if u know what I mean!!
> Is this normal?

I can feel it all the time too, it never goes away! Full aching feeling, tight stretching, on and off cramps, twinges. It's never painful but very noticeable! I did some googling (I'm a google doctor I can diagnose anything lol) and people are saying its normal, your uterus is growing and here's a little fact by week 6 of your pregnancy your uterus has doubled in size!! So it must be normal to feel something...:thumbup:

It's cus we are growing little beans in there :happydance:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Thanks Emmy and Lucy- feel a bit more normal now!!! Wow- twice as big already, it's amazing!
Ms has come back strongly today. It's a love hate relationship!! I've got a 3 hour drive to do later- must take a sick bag lol
Welcome Helena x
How is everyone today?
How are you sunny? Hope af has stayed away x


----------



## Sunnyleah

Af has arrived in full force unfortunately. Stopped at the doctors yesterday and there's nothing we can do. Looks like a chemical. I will no longer be joining the January babies :sad:


----------



## Lucy529

Sunny :hugs: hoping next month you get a really sticky baby


Today I woke up with bbs really sore my whole chest area hurts ,not complaining, just saying. And my stomach hurts too but that constipation (sorry tmi) I need to ask my dr about benefiber or something to help def got to start drinking more water. And a bit of nausea and the wonderful heartburn :) 

How's everyone else?


----------



## markswife10

Oh Sunny I am so soo sorry :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sorry sunny :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Helena welcome to the group


----------



## Megan252

So sorry to hear sunny :( Hope you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## Megan252

Welcome Helena! 

Lots of ms for me the last few days. I also have the dull, achy, stretchy feeling in my lower abdomen. Glad to hear I'm not the only one. Ms has been kicking my butt, I haven't thrown up but just constantly nauseated. I'm also having a hard time finding anything I'm interested in eating.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I wish I had more ms, I feel sick in waves every now and again but not a lot, I'm getting upset tummy instead, give me all the symptoms u got baby!! It reassures me


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh also I find if I'm hungry I feel sick and then find it hard to eat butif I eat regularly it doesn't seem to come, maybe have more snacks?


----------



## Helena_

So sorry sunny :(

I've been testing every few days and I think my tests have stopped darkening. Last time, they were as dark as the control by now. I have another doc appointment tomorrow to recheck hcg, but not expecting good news. My hcg on monday was 17.


----------



## Rachael737

Hi ladies,
May I join you? 


I'm Rachael, married nearly 12 months and very cautiously pregnant.

My EDD IS 16/18 jan. got a really faint BFP three days ago, and it's progressively got darker. 

I've suffered two mc's, one in October 2012, and one early January 2013. Both around 6-9 weeks. Im very nervous, and trying to not get too excited. I know it's really early days.

I was undergoing some tests, haven't even got my results yet, but doc had mentioned that he thought I had PCOS. I'm not sure as have no problem getting pregnant, it seems to be the holding on that's hard. Going to ring and demand some answers tomorrow morning. Think ill try to push for progesterone. Any Ladies in uk had any luck asking for prog? 

Currently taking folic acid, aspirin (low dose) and probiotic. 

So ladies, trying to work on the positive attitude, and do some praying and hoping.

Best wishes to all, x


----------



## Megan252

Welcome Rachel! Congrats on your BFP's!

Emmy - eating regularly definitely helps. I'm living on crackers right now, haha. I also find if I don't drink enough water its worse too.

Don't mean to complain. Definitely happy to have symptoms....just a rough couple days!


----------



## Lucy529

Helena don't go by how dark the tests are they depend on how much dye are in them FX for you hun 

Rachel congrats and welcome hope this I'd your stick bean 

Emmy careful what you wish for I said the same thing and got cramps freaked me out ms comes and goes for me too


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Welcome Rachael- I'm a rachel too!!! Congrats on your bfp.
Emmy- I agree with Megan, eating little and often seems to help. Malted milks and plain crisps are saving my life at the moment... Not helping my waistline though!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have lost weight even though I been doing quite a bit of eating lol, think its cus I get diarrhoea after food.

I got 2-3 weeks on a digi today :happydance:


----------



## Helena_

that's great!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy that's great :happydance: 

I seem to be the opposite of you I eat som but not nearly as much as before and I feel huge I had to resort to my old jeans but am willing to endure for a safe lo


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh don't worry I'm with you on the jeans thing, too bloated for those, it's leggings all the way for me!! And it's a good time when I can take my bra off after work ooowwweeeee 

Helena try not to look at the tests, I know we ALL do it, I'm guilty too, and its nice to see progression when other people show all their tests lined up but really the tests aren't meant to be used like that, they are just positive or negative

Your not out yet :dust::dust:


----------



## Lucy529

I got stretchy jeans and got maternity ready as back up lol my boss gave them to me a few weeks ago for we started trying in july that came a little earlier than expected lol but as long as am comfy I don't care lol


----------



## Helena_

started bleeding. More of spotting right now, but very red and what I would consider heavy spotting. I miss not being able to get pregnant


----------



## Sunnyleah

Helena_ said:


> started bleeding. More of spotting right now, but very red and what I would consider heavy spotting. I miss not being able to get pregnant

I'm so sorry. Fingers crossed (and toes and everything else I can) that this passes quickly and little bean is ok. It's a scary time. I Just had this yesterday :(


----------



## Lucy529

Helena's hope its nothing and it passes FX for you hun


----------



## Megan252

Helena I'm so sorry. Fingers crossed it's nothing.


----------



## mojojojo563

Helena ill be praying for you this just happens to me on wed too close for comfort for me. I pray that your baby as well as all of our babies are healthy And in nine months we can all share our joy together :)


----------



## Young414

Goodness Ladies! I really need to start visiting on the weekends! I miss sooo much!! 

Welcome Helena! I really hope this bleeding is just nothing. 

SunnyLeah- I am so sorry! I am praying for you! 

AFM- Still no symptoms. Praying daily for the safety and continued growth of my LO as well as all of yours! Appointment coming on Thursday, but just paperwork. I am thinking positive!! THIS ONE WILL STICK!! please stick baby, stick! 

Sticky baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## Lucy529

Young we're with you am the same boat waiting to see if I get seen today or Thursday I hate the waiting game. FX that our lo make it safely and healthy into this world. 

Do you keep testing ? I know I should stop but bc my symptoms are mild I keep expecting a bfn but they have been BFPs lol I really need to stop and have faith that this little bean is ok


----------



## Young414

Lucy- After 2 BFPs I decided I should stop. 1. Tests are expensive 2. I figured that the hcg levels would still be dectectable even if I ended up mcing. 

I try and think positive and pray. It really is the only thing I can do. I'm not getting too excited about the pregnancy until later. I am guarding myself. BUT! I am excited that I bought a doppler. The box says to wait until weeks 14-16 to try and hear, but SO MANY REVIEWS said that 9 weeks was when they heard. Once I get to that point, I will check once a week just for my own peace of mind. 

Try and not test anymore. You will only drive yourself mad. Thinking of you and your LO! :D


----------



## Lucy529

Young I am doing good on the not testing lol but every now and then it gets to me but I will def stop am also praying that all is well and your right that is all we can do. 

I am thinking of getting a Doppler but just waiting for that u/s that says this lo is in the right place hope its soon I will breath easier once that's done until then praying and hoping I will keep you and all the ladies in my prayers


----------



## cloves

Helena: sorry for the spotting so scary. I hope everything works out.

I am going in for another blood draw this morning. Won't find out until tomorrow most likely what my levels are at. Still having symptoms, but sometimes they seem stronger than other times. I want to rest today, but my house is so dirty that I know I should clean.


----------



## xxemmyxx

It's so weird how some women have lots of symptoms and some have little or none and all have healthy babies! I just feel like I have got a terrible hangover ally at everyday = heaving and crazy tiredness!

I'm a primary school teacher and I find that I am being the bitch from hell to the kids, I have very little patience, poor kids lol!


----------



## Young414

emmy- It is crazy. The whole symptom thing! I really hope you get to feeling better!!! Those poor kids! lol jk The lack of patience won't last forever :D


----------



## xxemmyxx

I hope so cus I shouted far too much today! Bless them they are only 4! 

At one point I snapped "don't u know what tidy up means????"

Grumpy teacher :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

girls i need to just vent so bear with me, 
am at my whits end here the ob that i was supposed to see said no bc I was too high risk? my regular dr is willing to talk to her and tell her that they will monitor my sugars (which are great by the way) and my high blood pressure (which is also great) my dr is now trying to convince the ob and am a wait and see if not i was told that i could go to a clinic that an hour and a half away? am so frustrated i mean i feel like am being punished for being pregnant with other issues. i am so ready to go to just say f it and do it the old fashion way :( i know am being dramatic but just needed to get it out there

am happy that at least my reg dr is helping me tho she is being such a sweet heart but still wants to be seen by an ob for the u/s so until that happens am in limbo or until thursday when i have an apt with the other dr which they don't want me to see bc she's not an ob, hope none of you ladies are having these kinds of trouble thanks for lettign me vent


----------



## Megan252

Lucy that is so frustrating! I'm sorry you're going through all this trouble. Hopefully your doctor can talk some sense into the OB and she'll agree to follow you. What a pain it would be to have to travel so far.


----------



## markswife10

Helena sorry about your spotting, hopefully all is OK! :hugs:

I'm doing good still. Been getting extremely sore boobs the last couple of days (like on a whole new level), so that is reassuring! Also very sleepy :) I'm happy about the symptoms! Getting close to 6 weeks! And 2 weeks 2 days until my first appointment! It can't come fast enough! <3


----------



## Lucy529

megan am seriously thinking about doing it like my grandma did it no medical treatment until the birth i got a call back from the ob's private office that they will take me but i have to pay 1500 up front and then 500 a month i don't have that kind of money my hub has been out of work most of the winter and my hours were cut so we are in a bit of a tight spot i am waiting to see what the health department where the ob treats "regular" pregnant woman and see if she will take me there where we would pay half of what she's charging me privately.
you know i wonder what she does if one of those "reguar" women get's GD does she turn them away? i am so upset i have been crying all morning i don't even want to call my hubby bc i know am just going to worry him. i hope that something gets worked out soon i can't travel an hour and a half for apts that's 3 hrs on travel alone :(


----------



## Young414

Lucy- I am all for the no medical intervention if you can! Have you ever thought about a midwife? They aren't nearly as expensive. 

markswife- hope your appointment comes up fast!!


----------



## Lucy529

young yes i actually have an apt with one on thursday and i can totally do her charges she qualified us for discounts so we are happy to go with her but my reg doesn't want to go to her bc she is not an obgyn, and they do want me to get the special monitoring but i did tell them that i have other medical issues and they told me that it was fine if i needed extra u/s i would just be charged for them which is fine by me and the do c sections which i was told i would need one since i have had to other surgeries but am willing to try for a normal birth if possible

it upset me bc there are so many women that go to this health department that lie that their husbands abandoned them and they get all the treatment cheap and me that i was honest they want to change me way more it just really got to me but i guess all i can do is wait and see what happens


----------



## Megan252

Lucy - Wow that's expensive! You're right though, a "regular" pregnancy can become more complicated at any point. I'm so surprised an OB would turn you away. The way it works here is that you're covered by a regular doctor unless you have complications, at that point you'd be referred to an OB. 

Like Young mentioned, have you thought about a midwife? I tried to get in with one this pregnancy but it's difficult where I live....long wait lists and not enough midwives. I'm still hopeful I'll hear but am going to see my regular doc while i'm waiting.

Good luck to you, I really hope you can get this stuff sorted out soon so it's not as stressful...we have enough to worry about!!


----------



## Lucy529

Megan it's looking like am going to be going to the midwife bc am not going to pay that much when I know of other women who don't pay half of that. The nurse called and said there was nothing they could do so am just going to the midwife I have my sugar in control and high blood pressure is fine so am hoping there will be no complications aside from the c section my dr hasn't called back so I guess she had no luck convincing her either


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hey ladies how's everyone? I'm sooooo tired today!
Lucy- I curse the nhs often but reading your comments makes me feel lucky at the moment!


----------



## mojojojo563

Hey ladies I went in work for a four hr shift came home laid down got up for my next shift and I'm spotting again. I called my ob she said to get off my feet. I think I'm going to end up on bedrest. I get to go see my ob that delivered my son tomorrow hopefully she can let me know what is going on.


----------



## Megan252

Lucy - that's good to hear you can get in with a midwife!

Mojo - sorry to hear you're spotting. Take it easy and good luck at your appointment tomorrow.

I just got back from my confirmation appointment. It all went well. My 12 week scan is booked for June 24th.


----------



## Megan252

JohnsonGirl said:


> Hey ladies how's everyone? I'm sooooo tired today!
> Lucy- I curse the nhs often but reading your comments makes me feel lucky at the moment!

I hear ya! I'm very tired today too. Hoping to catch a nap if I can!


----------



## markswife10

Mojo, sorry to hear you are spotting again! Take it easy <3

Rachel, I am soooo tired today too! I just woke up from a 2-3 hour nap! I was out! And still a bit tired!


----------



## Lucy529

Mojo hope your able to rest and get some answers tom.

Johnson I guess I not be going to the midwife my dr called the OB which agreed to take me. I will be responsible for extra u/s but that's about it got my apt for Thursday for intake and might be able to be seen at that time too. I see some light at the end of the tunnel. The finance woman was rude but after what my dr did I felt bad turning them down so just going to suck it up and be grateful my baby is going to get the best care possible :)


----------



## mojojojo563

Thanks everyone I'm relaxing an staying off my feet I hope they can tell me what's going on. I have this feeling bedrest is my future for awhile I can live with that as long as my bean is ok!:)


----------



## Megan252

Lucy - Happy to hear there's some light at the end of the tunnel! Less stress for you :)

Mojo - good luck today! 

How is everyone feeling today? I am tired! My LO was up sick last night, first time he's ever thrown up (besides spit up when he was a baby) so it was a long night. He seems to be better this morning so far. Poor little guy.


----------



## Young414

Mojo- Good luck today!!! 

Lucy- Your bean will get the best care!! Glad things are working out for you!!

Megan- OH NO!! hope your LO feels better!!


----------



## Lucy529

Hope it's not a bug I heard they are going around ugh. 

Yes am calm again lol nausea hit horribly this morning went back to bed and woke up feeling better but honestly I just want to sleep but got things to do people to see lol have a good day hun

Mojo good luck hun


----------



## xxemmyxx

Good luck mojo :hugs:

I am having a scan on Thursday! I'm really worried though cus I will only be 5 weeks 3 days surely she won't be able to see anything?? If they can't see anything they are going to repeat it next week when I'm 6 weeks. But I will really panic if they can't see anything, I'm scared its all going to be over and I don't want it to be


----------



## markswife10

Good luck today Mojo!!! :hugs:

Emmy, I'm sure everything will go well Thursday! :) They should be able to see the sac at least, possibly even the yolk sac and fetal pole. But don't be worried if there isn't a heartbeat yet or you only see a sac. <3


----------



## markswife10

I'm feeling OK today. Very sneezy today and runny nose, blah! Still very exhausted too. :p But loving having symptoms :) Grow baby grow! <3


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone :)
Emmy- that's great news about the early scan, don't worry xxx
Lucy- good news about the doctors. Hope ms isn't too bad.
Mojo- hope you are ok, any news?
Megan- rough night, hope your ds is ok
Markswife- I'm exhausted too. Can hardly face work at the moment. Can't wait to see what we are on your ticker tomorrow!!
Hi to all the other girls ;)
I'm knackered! Seeing the doctor next Tuesday. I'm injecting with heparin every day for clotting issues- feel like a bruised pin cushion! It's worth it for the bean!!!


----------



## Young414

JohnsonGirl- AWW!! pin cushion..That's awful! But you are right! It is worth it! 

Markswife- sorry to hear that your exhausted. but it's a good thing!!

AFM- Still no symptoms....sigh...I am PRAYING that I am one of the lucky ones. I have no clue when I'll get a scan. Two positive tests..at 8 and 9 days late...can't be a false positive..right?? I mean, I would have gotten an AF by now...right??..hmph...oh well. Counting my lucky stars that everything is going easy so far this time around. 

HELLO to all you other ladies! :D


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young414 said:


> JohnsonGirl- AWW!! pin cushion..That's awful! But you are right! It is worth it!
> 
> Markswife- sorry to hear that your exhausted. but it's a good thing!!
> 
> AFM- Still no symptoms....sigh...I am PRAYING that I am one of the lucky ones. I have no clue when I'll get a scan. Two positive tests..at 8 and 9 days late...can't be a false positive..right?? I mean, I would have gotten an AF by now...right??..hmph...oh well. Counting my lucky stars that everything is going easy so far this time around.
> 
> HELLO to all you other ladies! :D

It's not a false positive! It's real!! Try not to worry xx


----------



## cloves

Mojo good luck, I hope everything works out.

Got call from doctor office my hcg levels went up to seven thousand. I have had a sharp stabbing pain on my left side all day today, so they are going to have me go in for a scan. Just going to lay down and rest until I go in. Even though my house looks like a tornado went through it.


----------



## Young414

cloves- definitely take it easy. The house can wait. :D 

Mojo- let us know how everything works out!


----------



## cloves

Going to make dh clean it when he gets home from work. He is good at cleaning everything except the bathroom.


----------



## Megan252

Young - I think you're just one of the luck ones!!

cloves - rest up and keep us posted. Good luck at your scan.


----------



## markswife10

JohnsonGirl said:


> Hi everyone :)
> Emmy- that's great news about the early scan, don't worry xxx
> Lucy- good news about the doctors. Hope ms isn't too bad.
> Mojo- hope you are ok, any news?
> Megan- rough night, hope your ds is ok
> Markswife- I'm exhausted too. Can hardly face work at the moment. Can't wait to see what we are on your ticker tomorrow!!
> Hi to all the other girls ;)
> I'm knackered! Seeing the doctor next Tuesday. I'm injecting with heparin every day for clotting issues- feel like a bruised pin cushion! It's worth it for the bean!!!

Our babies will be a sweet pea tomorrow! <3 SO excited! :happydance:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay for sweet pea!!
Cloves- hope your scan goes ok x


----------



## Lucy529

Cloves hope the pain is just growing pins and nothing else keep us updated.

Hi everyone I forgot everything I just read lol can I blame it on pregnancy brain ?


----------



## Megan252

Lucy529 said:


> Cloves hope the pain is just growing pins and nothing else keep us updated.
> 
> Hi everyone I forgot everything I just read lol can I blame it on pregnancy brain ?

Yes, haha! That made me LOL! Love it :flower:


----------



## Lucy529

Megan I swear I can't remember much these days or I completely space out my contacts are out of whack too lol just put in a new pair so I know it's the hormones I feel like am in a constant fog lol but it also comforts bc I know there's something in there growing


----------



## Megan252

Lucy I'm having flashbacks of being pregnant with my son and trying to form sentences but wasn't able to think of words, haha! So far I'm not there yet...or maybe I just can't remember ;)

Is anyone really sensitive to smells right now?


----------



## Lucy529

Yes!! Smells get to me there are things that literally make me gag I feel like a hound lol my hubs is amazed by it


----------



## markswife10

I've had pregnancy brain lately :blush: Today I paid our bills for our infertility treatment and for my own record I wrote the date down as 5-14-14 :dohh: I'm a whole year ahead! LOL! :haha: I also tried to put a pill bottle lid on my water bottle and water bottle lid on my pill bottle the other day :haha: :dohh: Gotta love pregnancy brain!


----------



## markswife10

I have had a super sensitive nose too, but nothing has made me gag yet. One day DH was eating Frito chips and I swear they smelled like Spam to me :blush::haha: LOL


----------



## cloves

Saw a sac on left side had fetal pole. Measuring a day ahead. On right side was an ovarian cyst. Explains why pain went back and forth. Was told to keep it easy next few days, since my doctor is not in the office again until Thursday. My neighbor is nice enough to offer to take my 5 year old to school. I was looking at the screen as the tech was looking at cyst, big clear circle thought that was weird. Talking about smells I smelt a lilac tree from across the street today. So weird.


----------



## Lucy529

Cloves am so happy for you hun hope that cyst goes away please take it easy and take any offers of help :hugs:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats cloves :)


----------



## Young414

Congrats Clove!!!! That cyst needs to just vanish!!


----------



## Megan252

Congrats cloves!!


----------



## chathamlady

Hello 
Can I join. my EDD is Jan 14th, 2014. Im really nervous with both my miscarriages I had symptoms, morning sickness(that lasted all day) sore BB, headache, cramps etc. This time if it wasnt for the fact my period is 8 days late and the test was positive I wouldn't even know I'm pregnant so Im not sure if that is a good sign or not. We were not even trying this cycle we were planning to wait until my may cycle to try. The doctor does not feel the need to see me until I am 8 weeks since I miscarried at 6 weeks both times and all my testing came back normal and they think it was just bad luck.


----------



## Lucy529

Chatham welcome and congrats on your BFP !!! FX that all goes well I too am barely having symptoms I did yesterday but not many today the last time I was really sick but it was ectopic hoping that this means my lo is ok in there


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats cloves! Hope my scan goes as well tomorrow, it's at 5pm I'm so nervous already! 

When I wiped today my cm was a little bit browny pink, it was only once and there hasn't been any since and I know this can be normal to get discharge or a bit of spotting but it hasn't stopped me completely freaking out! 

I'm a computer dummy, how do I get the ticker that tells you what fruit your baby is? That's so cute!! I need real simple instructions lol


----------



## Megan252

Welcome and congrats Chatham!

Good luck on your scan tomorrow Emmy! Try not to worry too much (although I know its impossible).


----------



## Lucy529

emmy fx for you tom


----------



## cloves

Good luck with your scan tomorrow emmy. I hope it goes well.
Welcome Chatham hope things go well for you.


----------



## markswife10

Emmy good luck tomorrow! I'm sure the spotting was totally normal and everything is fine (although I definitely understand the freakout). To get the ticker, click on this link: https://global.thebump.com/tickers/FruitTickerChooseBackground.aspx and put your EDD in the option, generate the ticker, and it will give you a BBC code. Copy the BBC code, go to the User CP here at the top, under "settings and options" go to "edit signature" and paste the code into the box and save it. Then you should have your ticker :) HTH


----------



## Megan252

Thanks for posting that Markswife! I might steal that ticker too...it's so cute!


----------



## markswife10

No problem Megan :) Steal away! I love it! <3


----------



## Megan252

yay sweatpea :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

am an appleseed LOL !! the only thing about these tickers is that once the baby gets bigger it takes longer for the fruit to change from what i have seen


----------



## markswife10

Yes it does Lucy, but they are still cute :)


----------



## markswife10

And yay for appleseed!!! I had to stay up until 1 last night to watch mine change from Appleseed to sweet pea ;) LOL! Yes I'm a bit obsessed :haha:


----------



## Megan252

That's so sweet Markswife! I'm already excited for the next fruit, haha


----------



## xxemmyxx

has mine worked??


awwwwww i love that you stayed up to watch it change soooo cute! do you think right at that moment the baby suddenly grows lol a sweet pea sounds quite big thats exciting!


----------



## xxemmyxx

ohhhhh it hasnt worked!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

yay!!!!!!!!!!! thanks markswife! im an apple seed! awww cute

and how clever i figured it out (smug face)

sorry for all the annoying posts!!


----------



## markswife10

Yay it worked Emmy!!!!! :happydance: LOL! No baby was already size of a sweet pea but it was fun to see the different size ;) LOL! :)


----------



## Young414

My appointment was this morning. I went in and had to go over all the paperwork again. I told them about my lack of symptoms, the fact that my LMP was up in the air and I was having severe cramping on my right side. She said that I still wasn't considered high risk, they wont do an ultrasound, if the cramping gets worse to go to the Emergency Room. 

My next appointment isn't until June 17...An entire month away. Frustrated! I hoped they would at least be interested in helping me out considering what happened last time and the circumstances of why I miscarried were unknown. Don't get me wrong, the nurse I saw today was Incredible! I just really thought i'd have a much sooner appointment. Vent over!


----------



## Lucy529

young that is so frustrating sometimes they take the joy out of being pregnant i mean why not give you a reasurance scan your far enough along where they could see something i think. :hugs: hope that the waiting goes by fast if you do get worse pain go into the er thinking of you hun 

i have my apt this morning and have been up since 4 am again can't sleep i keep going over in my head all the things that could go wrong but trying to stay positive from what the nurse said they are going to do an ultrasound today hoping that they are able to see something at least to tell me whether this lo is in the right place

ooh and last night i found out that my SIL is pregnant too she's about 3 months preg what a shocker my brother was texting me bc my sister blabed about me ( she should be glad she lives accross the country LOL) am happy for them but feel like my surprise was ruined bc it got told sooner than what we wanted :( i guess i can't trust my sister with a secret ok rant over have a good day ladies


----------



## Megan252

Young that's so frustrating. My doctor, who I normally really like, was kind of dismissive about my worries as well. Sometimes seems like they are so used to all this stuff they forget how scary this can be for us! Hope the month flies by and your pains go away.

Lucy good luck today!! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound! Family can be so frustrating! My parents have big mouths which we learned the hard way when I had my miscarriage...they told everyone. ugh. Try not to let it get to you.


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Megan it can be frustrating bc now they are all waiting on news about today but whatever this is my expirience so am going to enjoy it. Am just glad they all live across the country if not they would drive me up the wall lol 

I was just looking on the web and I know what I want for my bday, if we make it I want a 4d scan there's a place in Denver and its pretty affordable :) see cheered myself up lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

Doctors are mean! I agree I think it's cus they see this so often they think we all just need to calm down! Probably true but it doesn't help. Really frustrating when you know it takes a couple minutes to do an ultrasound and help a sister out!!!

Only 2 hours till my scan eeeeeeeeeeek

Please be ok appleseed, pleeeeeaaase xxx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lucy and Emmy- hope your appts go ok today.

Sorry about all the rubbish doctors- I agree, how much can it take to do an extra scan!
My doc said I didn't qualify for one even though I had a mmc at 12 weeks. So I'm paying for a private one at 8 weeks- so far away!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy good luck will log on between apts to check on updates 

Johnson I know I'll be getting extra scans just bc am high risk supposedly we'll see but am only covered two the rest are out of pocket so it's a good chunk of change but told me all this recently


----------



## Megan252

Good luck emmy!!


----------



## cloves

Good luck emmy.

Heard from doctor going in to see him in two weeks from today. Which is my five year old's last day of school. Going in for a blood draw next week, just to make sure the levels go up. I was told to keep trying to take it easy.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hmmmmm not sure what to think, trying to stay positive though

She couldn't find anything on the scan, well she said she found a small dot but couldn't be sure that was it!? 

So now I ave to go to the epu tomorrow morning for a scan and bloods. I'm only 5 weeks 3 days but my cycles are all over the place and I ave no idea when I ovulated so I could be less pregnant and it's too soon to see on a scan or I could be about to mc again. However I have had cramping and pinkish discharge yesterday so maybe I'm only just implanting? Could be any of these options really only time will tell 

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!! 

Kinda wish I never had a scan now, it's too much stress and worry! I'm guna be worrying for at least a week now


----------



## cloves

Emmy sorry they couldn't see anything I hope it all goes well tomorrow. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- fingers crossed for you tomorrow. Hopefully it's just too early to see anything x


----------



## markswife10

Emmy, FX'd it is just too early for them to see anything!!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy am sorry hope that they find something tom or your just implanting FX for you hun


----------



## Megan252

Good luck tomorrow emmy! If you're not sure about your dates it's probably just too early to see little bean :flower:


----------



## mojojojo563

Emmy I'm in the same boat my scan was at 5 weeks 3 days they seen everything but a fetal pole so I go back next week I'm a mess but my ob said have faith it's still very earlie most times they can see it till 6 or 7 weeks.


----------



## mojojojo563

I'm just worried about a blight ovum :(


----------



## Megan252

Mojo that's so stressful. It's still early. Prayers for you that next scan will be much better.


----------



## mojojojo563

Yep I never had a scan this early. Normally it's at 8weeks.


----------



## Lucy529

Mojo just had my scan today and my dr said the same thing the saw they gest sac and the beginning of a yolk sac but she said everything was looking great and totally normal for how far along we are. Keep faith that everything is going to be fine (easier said than done I know) but there's nothing much we can do praying for you hun it also put me back a few days but its spot on with my ovulation on ff


----------



## mojojojo563

Lucy529 said:


> Mojo just had my scan today and my dr said the same thing the saw they gest sac and the beginning of a yolk sac but she said everything was looking great and totally normal for how far along we are. Keep faith that everything is going to be fine (easier said than done I know) but there's nothing much we can do praying for you hun it also put me back a few days but its spot on with my ovulation on ff

Ok so this seems commen. That makes me feel a little better!! I'm praying for you an Emmy to seems like we're going through the samething.


----------



## markswife10

I'm sure all of you will see that beautiful heartbeat next week <3 

Kinda makes me glad I'm not getting a scan that early. Fx'd everything will go great with ours when we have it (I'll be over 8 weeks then).


----------



## Lucy529

Markswiife I really got one bc they needed to make sure it was in the right place it's the same tube where I had my ectopic so my chances of repeat were slightly higher but I was warned about what we would not see but seeing the beginning of my little munchkin was enough to calm my nerves 
I know it's the beginning stages but I am hopeful that this baby is going to be my little miracle


----------



## markswife10

Lucy529 said:


> Markswiife I really got one bc they needed to make sure it was in the right place it's the same tube where I had my ectopic so my chances of repeat were slightly higher but I was warned about what we would not see but seeing the beginning of my little munchkin was enough to calm my nerves
> I know it's the beginning stages but I am hopeful that this baby is going to be my little miracle

Oh don't get me wrong I totally understand your reasoning, and I'd probably jump at the chance to get an early one given the chance. But the worry makes me glad that I'm not getting one this early. ;) So glad your bean looks like he/she is growing perfectly <3


----------



## Lucy529

Well am off to bed night ladies talk to y'all tom markswife I totally get it oh got my apt on the 30th day after my 3 year anniversary :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I keep missing lots while I'm asleep!!!
Lucy- glad your scan went ok, you must be relieved
Emmy- good luck for this morning x
Markswife-I'm looking forward to my 8 week scan too!!

Afm- totally shattered yesterday. Threw up dinner and went to bed at 8:30!!! Still tired and nauseous this morning but not as bad. Boobs don't hurt as much. I'm such a worrier!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

But they couldn't find ANYTHING yesterday, no sac, no nothing :nope: 

There's no sign that im even pregnant in there! 

I did another test last night and the line is soooooooo dark now, darkest I ever seen it. I'm hoping my dates are wrong and it's just too early.

Will update you after this morning's appt.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hey ladies, sorry about my freak out this morning haha!

Had my scan and they found a gestational sac measuring 5mm and a yolk sac. She thinks I'm a bit earlier than my lmp dates, she thinks maybe 4.5 to 5 weeks instead of nearly 6 which I agree with, I didn't chart my ovulation but I had cm later in my cycle around cd23 so that would make sense. Also I only had such a faint positive last week which has got as dark as the control line in the last couple days. I also had cramping last week which could have been implantation as it has pretty much stopped this week. 

All in all everything is normal so far, it's too early to tell what will happen now but I have a follow up scan in 2 weeks to find the heartbeat. I'm having the rest of the day off work to relax and OH bought my a celebratory Percy ingles doughnut! 
In other news I woke up today with a full blown cold wtf where did that come from? The runny nose is making me heave and I feel like I been bashed in the head, fun times! Sorry for my essay hope your all alright xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy529 said:


> Well am off to bed night ladies talk to y'all tom markswife I totally get it oh got my apt on the 30th day after my 3 year anniversary :)

My appt is on the 31st! I think we are going to be bump buddies xx


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy YAY!!! So glad they saw something, am also in the early 5 weeks which is fine bc that does coincide with my ovulation with ff :) we're are bump buddies :happydance: 

Last night my hubby just starred at the u/s pics he is in total amazement but I told him it gets better lol am def thinking of getting a 4d scan its not that expensive and if I only am blessed with one I want to have as many memories as possible :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ohhhhhhh man did you get a picture to keep? I didn't!! I want one!!!:brat:

I'm guna ask for one at the next scan!


----------



## Lucy529

Not bragging but I got two :). I def asked as I was in amazement but next time since we're going to be hearing for the heartbeat am going to see if I can record it on my phone :) my hubs can't go with me so I need to show him the baby's progress, that's the excuse am sticking to lol 

Yes def ask for some they take them anyway to have in your records so they can spare one or two lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah I saw her print them off and put them in my folder but I didn't think to ask for one, dammit!! Next time, next time! Oooo good idea about recording it, I might take it to the next level and film the whole thing! Lol


----------



## Lucy529

Definitely I want to have many memories of this whole experience lol and I loved the lady that did it she was so sweet pointing everything out for me I had asked the lady at the front desk about using my phone and she said she does allow it so def going prepared to record that heartbeat :) 
I also loved my dr she was straightforward with what would be happening and with my history am going to be seeing one dr every two weeks :) and a specialist in case I go into delivery early FX that doesn't happen. Over all they returned the joy of being preggo lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay Emmy!!!!! So happy for you :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awwww I'm glad they are looking after you and they sound very helpful. I hate my GP she worried me so much she has no tact she says things like "you don't even look pregnant from this scan" and "you will probably have another miscarriage because of your bmi"" and "I can't rule out an ectopic pregnancy" I mean she is quite good at getting me seen and things like that but the things she says are awful!

At the EGU they are much more sensitive. Basically everything is normal but it's early days so relax and wait and see. And they met be better at scanning cus she found it straight away. 

Grow grow grow little beans we wanna hear you in 2 weeks!!


----------



## Lucy529

I had heard some things about her how she is a no nonsense kind of dr and kinda scared me bc my dr with my ectopic practically told me I had no right trying bc of my health issues but yesterday she was nice she didn't sugar coat anything which was fine by me she said there's another little life depending on me and that's true, I did thank her for taking me as my reg dr had to pull a few strings for me but she was really nice about it :) 
Hun am overweight too and high blood pressure and I did have diabetes it's under control but I need to be very careful luckily I don't take meds for it anymore but still am at risk I do wish one of these dr got a little nicer I mean we are stressed enough without them adding on ooh I even made a new friend lol
The receptionist asked me to join them for lunch since I was there practically all day lol she said we should go walking together as she lives near me :) and asked me to join them for lunch at my next apt too


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha! Isn't it hilarious how doctors think they can tell us when it's ok for us to have children! My GP said to me "why would you want to get pregnant now, your overweight and your young" I'm 26 and OH is 37, I don't think we are young at all, we own our house, we are married, we are ready, but end of day that can only be our decision not theirs. My OH wants this so much before he is 40 he doesn't want to be an old dad and we want a big family.

I know my life would be easier if I lost weight but I'm always guna be overweight I'm short and have a very curvy body with 36G boobs!! I carry the weight well, I'm not making excuses I know I should loose weight but it is what it is now so they should just shut up and do their jobs!


----------



## Young414

xxemmyxx said:


> Haha! Isn't it hilarious how doctors think they can tell us when it's ok for us to have children! My GP said to me "why would you want to get pregnant now, your overweight and your young" I'm 26 and OH is 37, I don't think we are young at all, we own our house, we are married, we are ready, but end of day that can only be our decision not theirs. My OH wants this so much before he is 40 he doesn't want to be an old dad and we want a big family.
> 
> I know my life would be easier if I lost weight but I'm always guna be overweight I'm short and have a very curvy body with 36G boobs!! I carry the weight well, I'm not making excuses I know I should loose weight but it is what it is now so they should just shut up and do their jobs!

 You tell them Emmy!! Everybody says that my DH and I are young. Which, we are, but we were high school sweethearts, been together 5+ years, married for over a year, own a home, have full-time jobs and are doing well. The only thing that is missing from our family, is a child. We are ready. 

I think its insane that people can try and decide for you. We know what's best for us. I bet you carry your weight well. I am definitely not as small as high school and am certain I will never see those sizes again. 

Don't let the doctors get to you! you are gorgeous and obviously ready for a baby!! Stick it to 'em Emmy!


----------



## Megan252

Yay emmy!!! I'm so happy to hear your little bean is doing just fine!

Lucy - great to hear things are going well with your doctor, such a relief for you!!

Seems like no one can win when it comes to peoples opinions! If you have kids earlier you're too young, if you wait you're too old! I'm 32, and DH 33. We met when we were 23, 24 and waited to have our first until I was 31. I say that no one knows your situation better than you!! Age doesn't always dictate readiness...only you and your partner know when it's the right time. To me it seems all of us ladies are ready and anxious to have our little rainbows :)


----------



## Hippielove

Any more appointment made for this month girls let me know.


----------



## Lucy529

Hippie I have one on the 30th thanks hun 

Emmy you tell them :) I get the whole age thing too am turning 30 and yes that's still young but we have wanted this for awhile and am not letting them make me feel bad about 
Can you believe I had been told to lose 40 lbs before I could try clomid ? My reg dr when I began to see her she saw me getting my things under control and let me try it but I made the decision to wait again and concentrate on my health a little more and then bam natural preggo lol 
I don't think weight should be an issue there are worst things that other women do. We are all ready in our own way 
Question are any of you having like really really vivid sex dreams? LOL I fell back asleep and that was a highly intense dream lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Ladies ladies I need reassurance! I've had cramping on one side all afternoon, I don't like it. Really worried about ectopic now! Can't go to docs because I'm on call tonight, working in the morning. Hope it goes away. If it gets worse I'm just gonna have to go to the docs :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy we are so similar it's scary!!! Me and OH had just been referred for fertility treatment (OH has a low sperm count and I have ovulation problems) but they said I had to have a healthy bmi before they would give us ICSI, I need to loose about 5 stone for that to happen! I was gutted as I try to loose weight all the time I'm never guna be a "normal" bmi but then a little miracle happened, the day after our first fertility appt I got a BFP!! So I can stay fat wooooooo!! :haha:

And I had a sex dream last night!!!! Woke up horny haha but I'm too scared to have sex, OH must have blue balls! I had vivid sex dreams last time I was pregnant too, must be all the hormones!!


----------



## cloves

I have my first appointment on the 30th this month.
Johnson I had cramping on one side and it was a cyst. Still hurts from time to time.

AFM I wiped last night and had a little pink discharge and not since then. No cramping or anything and still have morning sickness. Hope the next two weeks go fast until my appointment.


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl said:


> Ladies ladies I need reassurance! I've had cramping on one side all afternoon, I don't like it. Really worried about ectopic now! Can't go to docs because I'm on call tonight, working in the morning. Hope it goes away. If it gets worse I'm just gonna have to go to the docs :(

Try not to panic! I have had cramping too I am sure it will stop soon. If it is really bad then I would go to a&e. I have a cyst on my left ovary that isn't a problem but it often causes cramp on my left side. It could be something like that? Xxxxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hippielove said:


> Any more appointment made for this month girls let me know.

I have a scan on the 31st may xx


----------



## Lucy529

Johnson if its really bad go to emergency if its not it just might be a cyst I had some cramping on my left side too sent me into a panic but now I know it's normal. :hugs: 

Cloves good to hear that no more spotting or cramping yes I pray it all goes by fast to we have an apt the same day grow babies grow !!! Lol 

Emmy my hubs is 26 and no problems from what we know he has knocked me up twice lol I knew I was the problem tho I know what you mean about the sex we used to be like bunnies lol now it's rare but am scared too lucky hubs understands I might ask my dr at the next apt. Just to be safe haven't had any bleeding or cramping when we do do it so that's good


----------



## xxemmyxx

I was convinced the problem was me too and was shocked to find out OH has a low sperm count because he has got me pregnant twice naturally, it can't be much of a problem! 

I think if everything is alright at the next scan I will let him have sex again haha, he is great he understands I think he is a bit scared to do it aswell. 

I think the next 2 weeks is going to go fast cus one of the weeks is half term holiday for me and that always goes super fast!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy it's funny how alike we are and were bump buddies too LOL 

it's nice that they understand our fears my hubs just hugs me at night but i know that he really wants LOL he keeps saying that we have to finish the baby lol.

well hope that two weeks fly by fast i dont know how fast they are going to go for me


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awww we have good hubbies! They will go fast we just need to keep busy! I'm sorting all my clothes out cus we are getting a lovely new wardrobe! Xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Cramping has calmed down a bit....but I haven't lol!!!
Hubby thinks I'm nuts! If its still there tomorrow I'll go to a+e.
Emmy- my hormones have definitely upped my libido!!! Problem is dh- think he thinks I'm made of glass now!!! ;)


----------



## markswife10

Emmy, we just started infertility treatments the beginning of last month, same month I got pregnant ;) I found out I have PCOS and DH has low swimmer count and low morphology. We didn't think he had a problem either because I had gotten pregnant twice before, but he does! We put him on supps he was taking (for safe measure) in June/July when we got pregnant before and BAM preggo again! :) 

:hugs: Rachel! I know how scary all of this can be! Try not to freak out! <3 Glad the cramping has let up <3 It could very well be a cyst. I felt a lot of pain/cramping (not really sharp but definitely there) in my side last pregnancy (and I was freaked out about ectopic) but I had a bleedy corpus luteum cyst which is probably what was causing my pain.


----------



## markswife10

We haven't had sex since my BFP. Last time all my spotting/bleeding seemed to start after sex, so we decided for safety sake to just avoid it until 12 weeks or so.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am doing the same markswife, I know sex is safe during pregnancy but I just want to be 100% sure everything is ok before I do, I just can't relax right now.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Morning everyone how are you today? Probably still sleeping across the pond! I have to work this morning- rubbish! But getting a hair cut later so that's a bit more fun'
Trying to chill out about all the tugging pulling feelings. Still got it a bit on one side but can feel some on the other side and lower back now so hoping its just round ligament pain!
Hope you all have a lovely Saturday xxx :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl I defo still have back ache and little twitches ad pulling and tightening feelings on and off everyday, it's less than before but im still getting it, I asked the nurse about it yesterday ad she said as long as its not pain, which mine isn't I can just feel it, then it's normal x


----------



## Lucy529

2:30 in the morning and can't sleep heartburn and some nausea ooh and add constipation too sorry tmi


----------



## xxemmyxx

I had a bad nights sleep too, I got up about 6 times to wee and then couldn't get back to sleep! OH snoring too :dohh:


----------



## Lucy529

I keep hitting mine to stop lol even our dog is snoring :( I'm so sleepy but can't fall asleep and I got a busy day tom

Am a sweet pea


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I posted this in another forum and have recieved ZERO replies :'( Can someone please talk with me and give me some hope? I am driving myself insane!
Please read:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/1864819-thoughts.html


----------



## markswife10

I got up 2 times last night to go to the bathroom (oh loving the pregnancy symptoms again)! Been sicky all morning with morning sickness off and on (dry heaving, gagging on nothing, no actual vomiting though so that's good). I couldn't even watch DH eat his breakfast sandwich this morning because the thought of it made me sick. I'm actually pretty excited to be experiencing morning sickness this time because I didn't have it with my last pregnancy. :) Grow baby grow! <3


----------



## xxemmyxx

mama of 4 n 1 said:


> I posted this in another forum and have recieved ZERO replies :'( Can someone please talk with me and give me some hope? I am driving myself insane!
> Please read:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/1864819-thoughts.html

I have replied to your thread but why don't you join our group? We are very supportive xx


----------



## markswife10

Mama, I'm not a doctor, so can't tell you for sure, but I'm sure your LO will be just fine <3 Many many many women do all sorts of crazy things like that before they know they are pregnant and their babies turn out just fine :) Try not to stress (easier said than done, I know) <3 :hugs:


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Thank you, I am so scared I can't put it into words..


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Hello ladies, May I join your group? 

After suffering a chemical pregnancy and 2 painful miscarriages all back to back, I am NERVOUSLY excited to say that we recently got another BFP. In the past we have have lost them between 6 and 8 weeks, and right now we are 6 weeks 3 days. We already had one appointment and out hcg beta count has definitely went up, now we are waiting for out next appointment which is on Monday. Hopefully since we will be 6 weeks 5 days, we should be able to see and hear the heartbeat. The heatbeat is what scares me, because thats when we got the bad news last time. Sorry for being long winded, I just got soooo many thoughts running thru my head, and you ladies seem so encouraging!
My EDD currently is January 8th, and I seen a few of you guys also have the same date. Yay for due date buddies!!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

So TMI but, does anyone else run to the bathroom every time you feel "wet" down there?
I am going to lose my sanity, I swear.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome mama of 4 n 1


----------



## JohnsonGirl

mama of 4 n 1 said:


> So TMI but, does anyone else run to the bathroom every time you feel "wet" down there?
> I am going to lose my sanity, I swear.

Yes- I'm always doing that and still feel nervous every time I wipe!!!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I think the only thing keeping me semi sane is that I have symptoms this time. Sore BBs, nausea, & fatigue. But I know how it is with the whole wiping fear... 

Thank you for allowing me to join :)


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Reposting because I couldnt see my first post

Hello ladies, May I join your group? 

After suffering a chemical pregnancy and 2 painful miscarriages all back to back, I am NERVOUSLY excited to say that we recently got another BFP. In the past we have have lost them between 6 and 8 weeks, and right now we are 6 weeks 3 days. We already had one appointment and our hcg beta count has definitely went up, now we are waiting for our next appointment which is on Monday. Hopefully since we will be 6 weeks 5 days, we should be able to see and hear the heartbeat. The heatbeat is what scares me, because thats when we got the bad news last time. Sorry for being long winded, I just got soooo many thoughts running thru my head, and you ladies seem so encouraging!
My EDD currently is January 8th, and I seen a few of you guys also have the same date. Yay for due date buddies!!


----------



## markswife10

Welcome Les! <3 I am also due January 8th :) Yay due date buddies! :) Praying all goes well with your scan! 

Mama, yes I do! But I have gotten used to feeling "wet" down there lately because I'm on progesterone suppositories and they leak out all day long making me feel "wet" so I have to deal. Worth it if it keeps bean in place though <3


----------



## Megan252

mama of 4 n 1 said:


> So TMI but, does anyone else run to the bathroom every time you feel "wet" down there?
> I am going to lose my sanity, I swear.

YES, I do!! and welcome :flower:


----------



## Megan252

Welcome Les! Fx'd that everything goes well at your scan on Monday. Keep us posted!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi les I'm jan 8th too :)


----------



## Megan252

markswife10 said:


> I got up 2 times last night to go to the bathroom (oh loving the pregnancy symptoms again)! Been sicky all morning with morning sickness off and on (dry heaving, gagging on nothing, no actual vomiting though so that's good). I couldn't even watch DH eat his breakfast sandwich this morning because the thought of it made me sick. I'm actually pretty excited to be experiencing morning sickness this time because I didn't have it with my last pregnancy. :) Grow baby grow! <3

I'm so happy for you and feel bad at the same time :flower: Totally know what you mean, my sickness is stronger this time around and its a relief!


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

I know I seen a lot of January 8th due dates! That must be one lucky day! Heres hoping we are all going to be holding a special LO by then. Im [-o&lt; for sticky :dust: for all of us. 
For now just taking it day by day. One things for sure I cant wait until at least week 13 so I can start to feel a little less :wacko: and actually enjoy being pregnant. Seems like the appointment day is coming so slowly!! Seconds seems to last for hours, and hours are like years. Why cant be just fast forward to week thirteen already!


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome LesCoupleTTC


----------



## Lucy529

Welcome new BFPs !!!! 

I haven't been on much today had to do some grocery shopping and am so sleepy I can barely keep my eyes open can't wait til the end of the day when I can go to bed :)


----------



## mojojojo563

I got on the scale today how is it I gained 8 lbs in 6 weeks lol welcome all the new bfp!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Mojo I have gained 6 :( I think it's water weight at least that's what am telling myself lol but all for a good cause at the end.


----------



## Megan252

I'm afraid to get on the scale, had to go out a notch on my belt so probably isn't good!!:wacko:


----------



## xxemmyxx

I go to the toilet 100 times a day checking and wiping and staring at the tissue, crazy pregnant ladies!! 

I have gained 5lbs but I think it's bloating! Lol that's what I'm telling myself anyway

I got 3+ on a clearblue digital today, it came up in less than a minute so I'm officially going to stop testing now and cross my fingers for next scan :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Megan a notch on your belt is not as bad as me am supper bloated I have been using my biggest jeans from when I was heavier they're loose but comfy and a couple of maternity pants which am loving LOL but am being more careful with what am eating


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I've had to let my belt out a bit too! And when I'm sitting for a while I undo the top trouser button!!
Daren't get on the scales!!


----------



## mojojojo563

Maybe it's all going tony bbs lol they are getting larger lol


----------



## Lucy529

Do you girl get winded like going up stairs or doing things around the house? I find myself having to catch my breath at those times. 

Mojo if its your bbs your lucky I have started to get stretch marks on mine but they are not really getting that big, yet


----------



## markswife10

I haven't gained anything but I'm definitely feeling the bloat! My stomach isn't pulling in as much as before and my jeans are getting tighter. Looking forward to a real baby bump <3


----------



## markswife10

Megan252 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> I got up 2 times last night to go to the bathroom (oh loving the pregnancy symptoms again)! Been sicky all morning with morning sickness off and on (dry heaving, gagging on nothing, no actual vomiting though so that's good). I couldn't even watch DH eat his breakfast sandwich this morning because the thought of it made me sick. I'm actually pretty excited to be experiencing morning sickness this time because I didn't have it with my last pregnancy. :) Grow baby grow! <3
> 
> I'm so happy for you and feel bad at the same time :flower: Totally know what you mean, my sickness is stronger this time around and its a relief!Click to expand...


Thank you! I'm very happy to be feeling sicky this time. Makes me feel like all is well <3


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I am on break at work and was just thinking I don't feel the nausea when I am working but I am exhausted, then when I get home I am wide awake, have trouble sleeping and feel nauseous. I like having the symptoms and sometimes wish they were stronger, can't help but worry... Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

My bras are digging in and leaving a red mark on my skin, this is bad news as I have a hard time finding bras already! Maybe I need to go up a back size!?

I have what I think is the beginning of a stretch mark on my tummy, disaster!!! I have started putting coco butter for stretch marks on it but I think it's inevitable I'm going to be covered with them! If I sneeze I get a stretch mark


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy I have had stretch marks from being big and losing weight they're not bad yet but they are on my bbs so am thinking am going to get them bad I use coco butter but I might get some bio oil too


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I've heard bio oil is good. My sil used it and she hardly had a mark after 2 kids


----------



## Megan252

I used bio oil and it worked great.


----------



## markswife10

OMGosh, my boobs are SO sore today. Just randomly! They have been sore, mostly to the touch, for awhile, but now they are just throbbing! Poor boobies! LOL! Also still dealing with morning sickness. Might get some sea bands and jolly ranchers today and see if they help. Grow baby grow! :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

My sickness hasn't been as bad the last few days. Boobs throbbing too- had to change bras today! Still quite a lot of stretchy crampy feelings and randomly my hip bones are aching!?!?
DH has a really bad cold so hope I'm not gonna get sick!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Megan252 said:


> I used bio oil and it worked great.

When did you start using it?


----------



## xxemmyxx

The coco butter I have is hard and u have to warm it up, it has a pic of a pregnant lady on the front, apparently this is better than cream. I have some bio oil I will dig that out, I think prevention is better than cure so there can't be any harm in using it now. 

Johnson girl, my hips are aching too and I remember reading somewhere ages ago that this is normal cus your uterus is stretching and moving it makes your pelvis and hip joints go funny (this isn't a very scientific explanation)


----------



## Lucy529

I have been lucky in the ms department not much usually hits at night but am asleep unless I wake up then I feel it bbs not really achy hips yes and I feel like pressure down low and very sleepy usually in the afternoon ooh and hungry very hungry


----------



## Megan252

JohnsonGirl said:


> Megan252 said:
> 
> 
> I used bio oil and it worked great.
> 
> When did you start using it?Click to expand...

I think it was around the 12 weeks. I used it every day in the morning and lotion at night and didn't get a single stretch mark. Fingers crossed it works again.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Do you ever just sit and think- am I really pregnant?!!!
Sometimes when all my symptoms are quiet I just can't quite believe it!!! It's so crazy to think of the little bean developing in there. Hoping like heck it's ok!
To quote markswife 'grow baby grow'!!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl said:


> Do you ever just sit and think- am I really pregnant?!!!
> Sometimes when all my symptoms are quiet I just can't quite believe it!!! It's so crazy to think of the little bean developing in there. Hoping like heck it's ok!
> To quote markswife 'grow baby grow'!!!!

All the time!!! Crazy to think of what's going on in there! Groooowwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Yep me too can't really believe it I think it's going to be more real when we actually feel movement


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I don't think my fears will subside until I get to see my little bean. Scared everyday, and try so hard to relax and not worry but easier said than done... Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## Lucy529

Mama I think that even when they're born we will worry but normal for a mother in my opinion


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Ugh, ms is kicking my ass again today!! Struggling in work.
How are you ladies today? X


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm having a nightmare!!! Last night my10 week old kitten fell out our window from the 6th floor to the ground!!! 

She is in the vets, she has fractured her pelvis and has to have her tail amputated :cry:

I really hope she is ok! But I dunno how I'm going to pay the bill, I have pet insurance but i have to pay and then claim it back, the bill is already around the 1k mark :nope: I don't even have that on my credit card


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- wont they let u do a direct claim? I'm a vet and with big bills we usually do a claim straight to the insurance company as long as the client makes a good upfront contribution.
Hope your kitty is ok x


----------



## Lucy529

emmy that is so terrible i hope that you are able to work something out with the vet. and that your kitty is ok.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks Johnson on ur suggestion I rang the vets and they will take a a direct payment from the insurance company, I just have to pay the excess phew!! 

My poor cat, I'm so careful with my cats, I have 1 other, my friend left the window open, so now my friend is distraught cus she thinks it's all her fault! OH was getting really annoyed with me last night saying that I don't need this stress for the baby's sake, I'm really emotional today, I'm worried about my cat but also today I'm 6 weeks and this is the day I had a mc last time! I'm being such a wimp but I want both my fur baby and my little bean to be ok!!

Johnson are cats ok without their tails?


----------



## Lucy529

emmy try not to stress (i know easier said than done) your kitty is in good hands am sure that it's going to be fine, now you need to take care of your bean.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- cats are fine without their tails. They sometimes have a little balance trouble but because your kitty is so young I'm sure it won't affect her/him. As long as she is peeing/pooping ok then the fractured pelvis probably won't be an issue either- it's really common. She'll go crackers with the cage rest coming up though!!!
Glad they'll do a direct claim- it's only fair really. Not many people have a grand to pay upfront.
Try not to stress too much, the worst is over xxx


----------



## Young414

Well Ladies, I am pleased (and not so pleased) to announce that Morning Sickness has struck. Its rearing its ugly head with a vengenance. At least it is a sign that the pregnancy is somewhat progressing. :thumbup:

Emmy- So sorry about your kitty! How awful! Poor Baby. But being so young, she should bounce right back.

JohnsonGirl- I hope the MS eases up a bit for you :(

Welcome Mama 4 n 1. :) 

And hello to all you other ladies!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay young! Ms- it's a love hate relationship!!!
I've got my first doc appt tomorrow. Probably wont be very interesting but still excited to get the ball rolling!!


----------



## markswife10

Yay for MS young!!!! Hopefully it isn't too bad for you! 

Rachel, hope your MS lets up a bit for you! And Good luck at your Dr. appointment tomorrow! <3

AFM, MS galore lately (though still haven't vomited, just the nausea and dry heaving/gagging). Sea bands and Jolly ranchers have become my new best friends. lol! 

1 week and 2 days from my first appointment! It can't come fast enough! Hopefully they won't do a pap on me since it has been less than a year since my last pap. I really don't want another right now (just out of being cautious about this LO and the idea of getting some spotting freaks me out even though it is normal after a pap). I just don't want to mess anything up. Am I crazy? LOL!


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl said:


> Emmy- cats are fine without their tails. They sometimes have a little balance trouble but because your kitty is so young I'm sure it won't affect her/him. As long as she is peeing/pooping ok then the fractured pelvis probably won't be an issue either- it's really common. She'll go crackers with the cage rest coming up though!!!
> Glad they'll do a direct claim- it's only fair really. Not many people have a grand to pay upfront.
> Try not to stress too much, the worst is over xxx

yeah they said she wee'd today they are just waiting for her to poo but they think all that is normal. does she have to stay in a cage then?? they haven't told me what they are planning for her recovery yet. thanks for the vet advice! xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Cats with fractured pelvis usually have to stay in a very large cage- like a dog one or at a push a small room from 4-6 weeks, depends on the type of fracture and where in the pelvis the fractures are.
I'm sure they'll give u a recovery plan when she comes home. Great she peed- that's the biggest complication.
No probs on the advice- I'm your official bump buddy vet friend!!


----------



## Megan252

markswife10 said:


> Yay for MS young!!!! Hopefully it isn't too bad for you!
> 
> Rachel, hope your MS lets up a bit for you! And Good luck at your Dr. appointment tomorrow! <3
> 
> AFM, MS galore lately (though still haven't vomited, just the nausea and dry heaving/gagging). Sea bands and Jolly ranchers have become my new best friends. lol!
> 
> 1 week and 2 days from my first appointment! It can't come fast enough! Hopefully they won't do a pap on me since it has been less than a year since my last pap. I really don't want another right now (just out of being cautious about this LO and the idea of getting some spotting freaks me out even though it is normal after a pap). I just don't want to mess anything up. Am I crazy? LOL!

I'm really worried about a pap at my 10 week appointment too. I am due as well. I feel the exact same way about spotting, even if it's completely expected it'll still stress me out.
Jolly ranchers! I need to try that. Lots of ms for me too.


----------



## Megan252

emmy so sorry to hear about your kitten :( Hope she has a speedy recovery.

Young yay and boo to morning sickness! 

Rachel good luck at your appointment tomorrow!!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## markswife10

Megan252 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for MS young!!!! Hopefully it isn't too bad for you!
> 
> Rachel, hope your MS lets up a bit for you! And Good luck at your Dr. appointment tomorrow! <3
> 
> AFM, MS galore lately (though still haven't vomited, just the nausea and dry heaving/gagging). Sea bands and Jolly ranchers have become my new best friends. lol!
> 
> 1 week and 2 days from my first appointment! It can't come fast enough! Hopefully they won't do a pap on me since it has been less than a year since my last pap. I really don't want another right now (just out of being cautious about this LO and the idea of getting some spotting freaks me out even though it is normal after a pap). I just don't want to mess anything up. Am I crazy? LOL!
> 
> I'm really worried about a pap at my 10 week appointment too. I am due as well. I feel the exact same way about spotting, even if it's completely expected it'll still stress me out.
> Jolly ranchers! I need to try that. Lots of ms for me too.Click to expand...

Thank you! Glad I'm not the only one and I'm not a freak for being so cautious! ;) I may refuse it if he does try to do one. I hope I can. I just want all to go well with my :baby: :)


----------



## Lucy529

I actually was due for one too and they went head and did it I had read about spotting or bleeding after a pap and even a vaginal u/s but lucky for me I didn't bleed or spot although I had a few mild cramps and was sore so didn't do the deed with my hubs for a few night all good now tho hope you guys can opt out of it but I was told they needed to do it check for certain things :shrug: 

I got a few questions 1. While doing the deed do you guys feel a little uncomfy not painful just very very sensitive? 2. For the ladies who are having their first or the ones that remember with their first did you guys have fears? I start thinking of the what it's going to be like with a baby and I am really happy to be preggers but I think about whether am going to be a good mom, are any of you guys having weird dreams? I know they say its normal but sheesh :) thanks guys I guess it's beginning to sink in that I might be a mommy by this time next year


----------



## Lucy529

Oh one last thing are any of you already wearing bigger clothes I had just gotten to my smallest size ever but had to give them up as they are tight and some I can't even button anymore :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

Just had some brown stringy cm when I wiped!! I really worried! It wasn't a lot. Anyone had this and been ok?


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Emmy ,have you had intercourse lately? If you are really worried, call your OB or have the ER check you. It can be normal and I know I have read it a lot on here from others after intercourse or a pap. Sometimes it's residual blood or from implantation, I would try and not stress and just take it easy unless you are having other symptoms as well. Good luck hun and keep us updated.


----------



## Raggydoll

:flower: Hi Can I join you all.

I found out last week I was expecting again after a MC in February. My EDD is 23rd January.

Emmy, I hope everything is ok. I had bleeding in early pregnancy with my daughter. As it's brown blood it could be blood left from implantation. :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

I havnt had intercourse, only thing that's been up there is the vaginal ultrasound I had last Friday. There isn't anymore brown stuff, it's weird this time last week I had stringy pink cm and this morning it was the same but brown. It's not very much, only when I wipe so I hope it's ok, I shall keep inspecting my tissue when I wipe!

I have come home from work today, I have the worst head cold, I'm so worried about my kitten, the vet hasn't called me back today to tell me how she is. I just started crying at work and got sent home. I need some rest. Feeling sorry for myself!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- sorry you're feeling bad. Brown blood is old blood so u should be ok but call the doc if u have more or cramps. Chase up your vet!! Call and ask for an update- someone should be updating you morning and evening. Most importantly take it easy. Glad you are home from work.

Welcome raggydoll :)

I've got my doc appt later. Ms bad again today :(
Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## mojojojo563

Emmy prayers on the way take it easy feet up! I had my appt today since last visit they seen no baby. The thought it was a blight ovum.. I've been praying alot god answered my prayers! I see my baby an best of all the heartbeat my mother an sister got to see it too! I am 6 weeks 3 days. God heard me and answered !!


----------



## xxemmyxx

mojojojo563 said:


> Emmy prayers on the way take it easy feet up! I had my appt today since last visit they seen no baby. The thought it was a blight ovum.. I've been praying alot god answered my prayers! I see my baby an best of all the heartbeat my mother an sister got to see it too! I am 6 weeks 3 days. God heard me and answered !!

Congratulations! I hope I get this result next Friday too! Must feel amazing! Did you think you were 6 weeks 3 days or have your dates changed?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay mojo that's fantastic news :)


----------



## Megan252

mojojojo563 said:


> Emmy prayers on the way take it easy feet up! I had my appt today since last visit they seen no baby. The thought it was a blight ovum.. I've been praying alot god answered my prayers! I see my baby an best of all the heartbeat my mother an sister got to see it too! I am 6 weeks 3 days. God heard me and answered !!

Yay mojo!!! That's great news, so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Megan252

Sorry to hear about the spotting emmy, take it easy and try not to worry. Hope you hear about your kitten soon.

Welcome and congats raggydoll!!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy hope its nothing tie it easy hun 

Mojo :happydance: yay hope we see a heartbeat next week too 

Rangy welcome and congrats 

AFM woke up really nauseas most of the time it goes away after a bit but today it's lingering and my bbs are achy too :)


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome Raggydoll


----------



## mojojojo563

xxemmyxx said:


> mojojojo563 said:
> 
> 
> Emmy prayers on the way take it easy feet up! I had my appt today since last visit they seen no baby. The thought it was a blight ovum.. I've been praying alot god answered my prayers! I see my baby an best of all the heartbeat my mother an sister got to see it too! I am 6 weeks 3 days. God heard me and answered !!
> 
> Congratulations! I hope I get this result next Friday too! Must feel amazing! Did you think you were 6 weeks 3 days or have your dates changed?Click to expand...

I was thinking I was around there I ovulated on April 18 my due date is January 8 th. I'm still going to take it easy no sex and pray one day at a time :)


----------



## Raggydoll

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. 

Thanks Hippielove for adding me to the first post. 

Congratulations Mojojojo on your scan.


----------



## markswife10

Yay Mojo for the wonderful scan!!! I'm praying I have fabulous results next week! <3 

Emmy, try not to panic! I would say brown is a good sign because brown is old blood. <3 Take it easy and put your feet up! Hope your kitten is OK! 

Congrats and welcome Raggydoll! 

Good luck at your doctor appointment Rachel! 

AFM, everything still going well. Still MS off and on (though usually more on than off, lol), sore boobs, exhaustion still. Lots of low twinges/pulling feelings. I've also had a bit of round ligament pain I think. 7 weeks tomorrow!!! <3


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Well- what a day! Saw my new doc and ended up getting sent to the hospital for a work up on my clotting disorder! They think im still clotting too much. Had a bunch of blood tests and have to go back in the morning. I'm so grumpy that they're doing so much for the blood disorder but won't scan me to make sure the bean is ok. Gonna push tomorrow for a scan!


----------



## Lucy529

FX that they do a scan Rachel I mean your there might as well :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

7 weeks whoop whoop!!!


----------



## elixir

hi all, was really feeling bad so couldnt log in for a coupla days. MS has kicked in big ime and actually its no morning sickness. i retch and throw up in evenings mostly. can hardly eat anything. really tired and sleepy too:wacko: my girl keeps wanting to play and i can hardly muster up the energy. but i take this as a huge positive. racheal, fingers crossed for u hun. hope u get a scan soon. my scan is due soon plz peay im terrified. mojo congrats. all newbies welcome.


----------



## Lucy529

Elixir praying for you hun. Hope the ms eases up


----------



## mojojojo563

elixir said:


> hi all, was really feeling bad so couldnt log in for a coupla days. MS has kicked in big ime and actually its no morning sickness. i retch and throw up in evenings mostly. can hardly eat anything. really tired and sleepy too:wacko: my girl keeps wanting to play and i can hardly muster up the energy. but i take this as a huge positive. racheal, fingers crossed for u hun. hope u get a scan soon. my scan is due soon plz peay im terrified. mojo congrats. all newbies welcome.

I hope you feel better! Try sea bands. I hear they help I used preggie pops with my son an they helped alot.


----------



## Megan252

Rachel - good luck today! Hope you get your scan, happy 7 weeks!!

elixir - so sorry about the ms, hope you feel better soon :(

Nothing much going on for me. Still some ms but not too bad. I'm approaching the time when everything started going downhill last time so I'm getting extra anxious lately. So far everything is going well though so I'm trying to stay positive! Hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I want to wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months, I pray that you all have your beautiful babies healthy and safe. Thank you all for helping me not stress much the last few days.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone I'm really happy to tell you that they scanned me and my little bean is doing great!! Measuring at 7+1 with a good heart beat. Can't tell you how happy I am- I cried like crazy!!! Still crying now!
Elixir- hi! I'm so happy you're ok, was worrying a bit!
Emmy- how are u today? Any spotting? Hope little kitty is ok x
Hi everyone else hope you're all ok today :) x


----------



## Megan252

Great news! I'm so happy for you Rachel! Can't wait to see my little bean....about 4 more weeks!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yay so happy for you Rachel!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::flower:

I had a little bit of spotting yesterday morning and this morning, but both times nothing else for the rest of the day, it's only a small amount but its unsettling. I called the EGU and spoke to a nurse who said its not a problem and to relax, my scan is only in 8 more days so I should just rest up. Only if it is red and heavy like a period should I be worried and call them. This reassured me a little but the next 8 days need to go faster!! I wanna see that heart beat baby!!!

Some great news though, Princess (my kitten) did a poop!!! And the vet called this morning to say how great she looks, she is moving around on her back legs a lot better and seems happy, so I visited her today and she was purring like crazy when she saw me and was all cuddly and lovely, vet says I can have her home on Friday :happydance:

If my Princess and my bean are both ok I shall be the luckiest woman alive!!


----------



## mojojojo563

Johnson girl that is great news !! I have my next appt on June 11 and my next scan on June 12th so they can check they think I have a small hematoma but my ob said its smaller than last time an their is no reason to worry. But I have to take it easy no lifting. I had to leave my job for now but baby is more important that's the reason I spotted those two times.


----------



## mojojojo563

xxemmyxx said:


> Yay so happy for you Rachel!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::flower:
> 
> I had a little bit of spotting yesterday morning and this morning, but both times nothing else for the rest of the day, it's only a small amount but its unsettling. I called the EGU and spoke to a nurse who said its not a problem and to relax, my scan is only in 8 more days so I should just rest up. Only if it is red and heavy like a period should I be worried and call them. This reassured me a little but the next 8 days need to go faster!! I wanna see that heart beat baby!!!
> 
> Some great news though, Princess (my kitten) did a poop!!! And the vet called this morning to say how great she looks, she is moving around on her back legs a lot better and seems happy, so I visited her today and she was purring like crazy when she saw me and was all cuddly and lovely, vet says I can have her home on Friday :happydance:
> 
> If my Princess and my bean are both ok I shall be the luckiest woman alive!!

Emmy try and stay relaxed when I spotted I took it easy an stayed off my feet I think rest is the best thing from what my ob said glad your kitty is doing better !:)


----------



## markswife10

Holy nausea, Batman! It finally happened. I threw up! I knew it was going to happen sooner or later. Nausea nausea nausea. :blush: Happy 7 weeks to me! But GROW BABY GROW!!! Yay BLUEBERRY!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## markswife10

Yay Rachel for the wonderful scan!!!! :) 

:hugs: Emmy! Try to stay calm <3 I'm sure everything is fine! :)


----------



## elixir

fantastic rachaeal im soooo happy for u babe! im getting my scan today, fingers cossed. markswife yayyyy nausea! i feel like crap with nausea and vomiting but i literally feel good because this is exactly how i fel when i had my baby girl, and the 2nd time around when i miscarried i had hardly any symptoms. emmy stay relaxed, it will be ok. and great news about princess!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Good luck for your scan elixir!

Today the brown stuff has stopped, and I feel sick! :happydance:

The tissue was kind of stained a bit of a nude colour when I wiped but I think it's just left over from yesterday's spotting. I don't feel as nervous about it cus it has got less not more. 

I am never actually sick but I do feel that sensation you get in your throat right before your gunna be sick but then it goes back down, if I am eating its all good in the hood, so I just need to keep eating :haha::haha:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Good luck today elixir. Looking forward to hearing good news!! ;)
Emmy- I'm the same- if I eat its ok! Salted crisps and malted milks are saving me! Gonna be fat as pudding in no time lol


----------



## mojojojo563

Good luck with your scan today!!! Hopefully they will give you some pics of that little bean :)


----------



## Lucy529

So began spotting last night not red but brown still a tiny bit this morning so am going in for an u/s my dr wants to see if my lo changed from last week am praying it has and we see a heartbeat. Keep us in your prayers as am freaking out

Yay for the good scan Rachel and the sickness Emmy :)


----------



## Megan252

Elixir - good luck today at your scan, can't wait to hear!

Good luck too Lucy, fx'd for you and little bean. Are you going in today? 

Yay emmy! Glad to hear the spotting has stopped! I am the same with sickness, I have to continually eat or things go downhill really fast! 

Hi to everyone! Hope you all have a good day :)


----------



## Lucy529

Megan yes am going in this afternoon I called th on call dr as I began freaking out and crying and she said there was really nothing they could do but she said to go in today and do an u/s to check my lo praying all is well


----------



## Megan252

thats great they got you in so fast. Nice to see you are finally getting the care you deserve! Prayers for you and LO.


----------



## Lucy529

Do you guys think that the brown spotting might be from the pap and vag u/s they did last week? Then a day or two later we DTD could that maybe cause it? Might be reaching at straws here but am curious now? I guess only u/s will tell one way or the other I was uncomfy after and even DTD was not very pleasurable ( sorry tmi)

Thanks Megan that dr is blunt and to the point which am glad for right now


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Can you remove my name from the first page please? 
Have a happy and healthy 9 months, I will be looking for all of your birth announcements in January....


----------



## Lucy529

Mamaof4n1 :hugs: so sorry hun


----------



## Megan252

Lucy529 said:


> Do you guys think that the brown spotting might be from the pap and vag u/s they did last week? Then a day or two later we DTD could that maybe cause it? Might be reaching at straws here but am curious now? I guess only u/s will tell one way or the other I was uncomfy after and even DTD was not very pleasurable ( sorry tmi)
> 
> Thanks Megan that dr is blunt and to the point which am glad for right now

Yes absolutely. It could be any/all of those things.


----------



## Megan252

So sorry mama.


----------



## cloves

Mama 4n 1 so sorry for your loss.
Lucy good luck on your scan today. 
So happy for the ones who had scans and saw their babies.

AFM yesterday I passed out, I have also still been having pain on my left side. So my doctor said to go to er. They couldn't figure out what was wrong. Though they did a scan, we saw baby and heartbeat. I also got sick there when trying to give them a urine sample. Poor nurse had to see me vomit. They had to give me to bags of iv fluid. I am feeling better today just really tired. I am going to start drinking a lot more water, even though I was drinking a lot already.


----------



## Lucy529

Cloves glad your feeling better and that you saw you lo with a heartbeat. Take it easy ok. And yes drink plenty of water I need to follow my own advice lol hope you don't faint again


----------



## elixir

yayyyy went for a scan, saw my bean measuring at 7wks 3 days and heart beat too!! soo relieved. Except there was a rt sided luteal cyst on my ovary, doc said it would spontaneously resolve by 12 weeks and its quite common, but im still a little worried. she has put on progesterone/anyone hav any experience with this kind of cyst? mamaof4n1 im sooo sorry hun. rest of u, fingers crossed for all jan moms.


----------



## Lucy529

Elixir :happydance: for a great scan !!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Mama- really sorry lovely x
Lucy- hope your scan goes ok, fingers crossed for you x
Cloves- poor you, sounds horrible. Glad the baby is ok though. Take it easy hon x
Elixir- yay yay hip hip horay!! Really happy for you. I'm sure we will be ok this time x


----------



## Megan252

yay elixir!!! So happy for you! Hope that cyst resolves quickly.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Mamma 4 1 so sorry to hear that, so so sorry, look after yourself, we are still hear xxx :hugs:

Lucy try not to panic, a quarter of woman spot and there is absolutely no reason for it. Sometimes it can be after sex or a scan as it irritates the cervix, or it can just be old blood making its way out as your uterus is growing and moving. Hope your scan goes well!

Cloves omg! Look after yourself, sounds like you had an awful day! :hugs:

Elixir congrats on your scan :flower: I have one of those cysts on my left ovary, the nurse who did my scan told me everyone gets one when they ovulate and get pregnant, it produces hormones that support the pregnancy and then disappears, some hang around longer than others but they are harmless 

I'm so jel of all these scans I can't wait, hurry up this week!!


----------



## Lucy529

emmy thanks for you words am really really hoping that everything goes well. 

i just talked to my male boss about coming in late as my apt is in the afternoon around the time i usually go into work and told him i was having some issues and needed to go in (he's a man so don't like going into detail) but he called his wife also my boss who just called me and told me not to panic she told me exactly what you guys are telling me but it was so touching and sweet really made me realize how much am cared for by them ok ok am getting emotional will keep you guys updated when i get back am having lunch with the ladies there so that is going to take my mind of things for a little bit


----------



## mojojojo563

Mommaof4n1 I'm so sorry for your loss . Hugs
Lucy please keep us posted on the us from today I think the spotting could be from that. I still haven't dtd at all since my bfp I don't think I will till I feel comfortable . My ob said tell dh he had two hands ..lol now my ob she's very blunt but funny too. I think we're all on our toes I was withy son too until he was in my arms .


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hippie can you change my due date to 7th jan. my next appointment is June 19th :)
Thanks xxx

Mojo- 2 hands, that's brilliant!!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Mojo lol I say the same to my hubby 

Girls all is well my baby is growing perfectly and we heard the heartbeat :happydance: got to record the beats too and pics to bring home. Def on :cloud9: going again next week for a freebie u/s just to check things bc they want to reassure me that everything is good the spotting she said might be from implantation or DTD since they didn't see anything wrong in there so nice to share the video with hubs am so glad my dr set me up with them :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Great news Lucy :)


----------



## elixir

yayyy lucy!! so happy for u. mojo yay for 2 hands hehe!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yay Lucy :happydance::flower: so happy for you!
Hope my spotting means the same and it's nothing, 7 days till scan, grow baby!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Are u still spotting Emmy?
Is kitty home?


----------



## Megan252

yay Lucy!!!

Good morning ladies! Ms is kicking my butt so far today but all is good :)


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy am sure everything will be fine we are still apt buddies :) and yes grow babies grow !!! 

I'm really really hungry and the only thing I can think of that I want is a McDs breakfast :/ I could go but I have to actually get out of bed first shower find something comfy and go lol just need motivation lol


----------



## Megan252

getting out of bed some days is SO hard, but McD's breakfast is SO good!!! mmmmmm


----------



## Lucy529

Am still debating but yes it sound delicious I think the baby could use some pancakes lol


----------



## Raggydoll

Sorry for your loss mama4n1. :hugs:

Great news on your scan Lucy.


----------



## mojojojo563

Great news Lucy :)


----------



## Lucy529

Had my McDs it was yummy might have to stock order those hot cakes lol they were yummy


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl said:


> Are u still spotting Emmy?
> Is kitty home?

Every now and then I get a bit on the tissue but it comes and goes, today I havnt had any. It just pops up to freak me out!
Princess is at home in her cage which she isn't a fan of, she meowed a bit but now she is fast asleep on her bed. She has a collar on so she can't bite her wound but she is doing well, awww little baby xx


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy hope the spotting goes away for good FX 
Glad that princess is home and doing better


----------



## Megan252

emmy glad to hear that princess is home and doing better.

Lucy all I can think about is McDonalds, haha. Might have to send DH when he gets home.


----------



## markswife10

So so sorry Mama :( :hugs:

Emmy, hope the spotting goes away for good! :hugs: But yay for Princess being home! <3

Haha that's funny about McDonald's and how different pregnant ladies have different cravings/aversions. This morning DH was eating a sausage, egg, and cheese McGriddle and I could not STAND the smell of it! Seriously that thing stunk to the high heavens! LOL! It is like my nose has gone crazy lately! lol! :haha: Everywhere I go I notice how things smell, what they smell like, I have noticed it ALL day! And this is totally unlike me, normally my sense of smell is horrible and sometimes I can't even notice smells that others can. So weird. Another new pregnancy thing is gagging while brushing my teeth. I think it is the foam of the tooth paste that bothers me because at first I am fine, but once the foam builds up I start gagging. :blush:


----------



## markswife10

Yay Lucy, great news! :)


----------



## Megan252

ugh I hate the toothbrush gagging! I have that too. When pregnant with my son it made me throw up a few times...which is ridiculous because I just had to brush my teeth all over again....


----------



## markswife10

Megan252 said:


> ugh I hate the toothbrush gagging! I have that too. When pregnant with my son it made me throw up a few times...which is ridiculous because I just had to brush my teeth all over again....

Haha it is crazy! I haven't throw up yet from that but I've been close to it! I'm happy about it though because it is yet another symptom I didn't have last time. :happydance: Haha! It is crazy though! :haha:


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Just wanted to give a quick update on our situation. We went to the doctor on monday and we are def preggers. :thumbup: We were able to see the fetal pole, yolk sac, and hear the hearbeat which was strong at 142 BPM. :happydance: From the measurements they also moved up our due date to January 5th! Although we are finally past the dreaded weeks that we lost our other angels, there is still that small piece of fear that looms overhead. Right now we are just taking things day by day. 

Congrats to any BFPS, and :dust: to anyone trying soon


----------



## Megan252

LesCoupleTTC said:


> Just wanted to give a quick update on our situation. We went to the doctor on monday and we are def preggers. :thumbup: We were able to see the fetal pole, yolk sac, and hear the hearbeat which was strong at 142 BPM. :happydance: From the measurements they also moved up our due date to January 5th! Although we are finally past the dreaded weeks that we lost our other angels, there is still that small piece of fear that looms overhead. Right now we are just taking things day by day.
> 
> Congrats to any BFPS, and :dust: to anyone trying soon

Yay! Congrats on the great scan. Such good news :)


----------



## Megan252

markswife10 said:


> Megan252 said:
> 
> 
> ugh I hate the toothbrush gagging! I have that too. When pregnant with my son it made me throw up a few times...which is ridiculous because I just had to brush my teeth all over again....
> 
> Haha it is crazy! I haven't throw up yet from that but I've been close to it! I'm happy about it though because it is yet another symptom I didn't have last time. :happydance: Haha! It is crazy though! :haha:Click to expand...

I just focus really closely on breathing through my nose and it helps a little, lol! Either that or I take a break half way through. I love the symptoms I get that were similar to my pregnancy with my son, they are reassuring.


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife I get that gagging when brushing too ugh hate it and smelling everything sometimes I ask my hubby if he can smell it and he gives me the crazy look lol

Les yay!!! for a great scan I think our fears never go away unfortunately 

Megan lol on having to re brushyour teeth you must have spent a pretty long time in there lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

I want a McDonald's breakfast soooooooooo bad!!!! This is all your fault ladies!!
I am scared to tell OH my cravings cus he will take it to the extreme and get me a mc d's everyday and I will be so fat I will be bed bound! So having a croissant instead. Even when i wasn't pregnant I could eat mc Donald's everyday I love that stuff, it's so bad but sooooo good!

I get the toothbrush gagging too! My ms is really on and off though, anyone else have that? Worries me when I feel ok but then I remember all those women who don't have it at all and they are fine. 

Omg these are going to be a long 6 weeks in this cage, she won't stop meowing to get out!!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy tell him you crave it today and its making you nauseas tom lol am going out to buy some maternity shorts as I feel am burning up and it's only in the low 70s so gotta buy breakfast gin ;) lol 

Your poor kitty hope she takes a nap soon ,

My ms comes and goes and at random times of day I was good all day yesterday then last night I was nauseas and still am a little this morning also moody as hell practically kicked my hubs out door to go to work (feel bad about that but its hormones) but I'll take it am also still spotting brown which freaks me out but just praying all is good since we saw the heart beating [-o&lt; 

Am a Blueberry !!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hey girls how's everyone? I'm ok, ms on and off. Had some cramps today but determined not to panic!!! Can you believe- I've never had a macdonalds breakfast!! Maybe I should try one!
Les- glad everything us progressing well for you :)
Emmy- poor princess! She may be bored but its better than making herself hurt jumping about. But she won't understand that!!
Lucy- yay for blueberry! Can't believe how excited I am for a new fruit every week!!
Hi everyone else hope you are having a great weekend :)


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel I cannot believe you never had McDs try it might get addicted am getting a Big Mac today lol gotta shop for maternity shorts bc there's no way am getting through summer in my jeans am so freakin hot its not even funny and it's only low 70s what m I going o be like when it gets hotter :(


----------



## mojojojo563

Good afternoon ladies my sense if smell is awesome I can smell everything. I've had ms but only got sick like three times sofar. I bought a sa band because I heard they work anyone else try them ?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lucy- my jeans are feeling tight round the waist. But not the leg. Seems like an odd in between stage. I don't really want to buy the next size up but not really ready to buy maternity trousers. 

What do you all think? Are you feeling a bit snug in the waist? When do you think you'll buy maternity trousers?

Mojo- my sense of smell is better too.....not always good when u work with animals!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel I had just bought a bunch of size 8/10s bc I lost weight and planned to lose more then I got my BFP am back in some of my older jeans which am fine with I'll lose the weight after baby but am so so hot I can't stand wearing jeans so am buying just shorts might as well get them in maternity bc am praying I will need them all through summer I already have maternity jeans that my boss gave me so am set for fall and she gave me tons of maternity tops too :) just no shorts as she doesn't wear them

Am going to a second hand store to buy them tho am not buying new either I might donate them back after


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am snug in my jeans so I'm just wearing loose clothing that I have already, too scared for maternity yet!

I am having a new freak out!! This morning Princess bit my finger as I was giving her medicine, she didnt mean to she just wasn't enjoying her mouth being held open. Her teeth are like needles and punctured my skin at the top of my finger. It really hurts!!!! It's red and swollen, I washed it with TCP and put savlon on it. I'm worried it might be infected and it will be dangerous for the baby. It's not bad enough for accident and emergency and its the weekend so can't see my GP. What do you think? Shall I just keep an eye on it?
You can't even see the bite its so small, they would laugh if I went to the doctors!


----------



## Lucy529

emmy am sure that you have her vaccinated against anything bad but i would keep an eye on and see how it goes if it gets worse then i would def call your dr.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah she has had all her injections and she doesn't go outside so it's very unlikely that she has anything nasty. Thanks for humouring me lol I'm just a crazy preggo lady! What does infection look like? I'm thinking if it s more swollen and red tomorrow then I will go to the doctor xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- no joke, cat bites put more vets in hospital every year than anything else! They have lots of bacteria in their mouth and bites get infected easily. If I ever get bitten I take antibiotics straight away (usually I get bitten bad though) I would phone your gp and tell them you have a cat bite that's swelling and you're pregnant. They will probably give you a prescription without needing to see you. Don't panic though but definitely call your doctor. x


----------



## Lucy529

believe me we all have our fears no matter how crazy they might sound am even scared to let my dog lick me sometimes in that's just my hand LOL but he is my baby and i know he is all good too 

an infection will def look redder and more swollen and i think that if you start to have some kind of drainage from it hope it's just the bite and tom it will be all better.

talking about fears today i was going to buy a journal for my baby and i want to decorate it you know make it special but as i looked at the stickers and the journal this fear that i might not make it came over me and i just walked out of the store am sitting here thinking that it was dumb


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I will phone doctors in the morning

I am the same Lucy, I don't want to do anything to jinx it! I won't let myself believe I'm going to have a baby yet. I have seen the nicest baby book too, maybe after the scan. Today I wore a dress that you could totally see my bloat bump in, people must think I look fat, I loved it though! Can't wait for it to be a big bump :cloud9:


----------



## Lucy529

emmy am so bloated i swear i already look way more than just 7 weeks, it makes me happy bc i know there is a baby in there but people that don't know just think that i gained some of the weight back :/ 

i can't really suck it in either bc my stomach hurts when i do so i just decided that screw it am going to be comfy even if people think that am fat LOL


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha yeah I bet people are just thinking wow Emmy has been eating a lot of food! My tummy is in a diff place now I'm pregnant it's all low down and hard, I already have a chubby tummy so this is just a bit of an addition, OH touched it the other day and said wow your bigger already! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## markswife10

SOO, Had a freak out moment this morning! I wiped and there was pink! SO, off to the ER we went (because we aren't fooling around with this one). They checked my beta, everything was perfect, it was 58,300 something or other. They also did an ultrasound, we saw a perfect little baby with a perfect little heartbeat <3 Measuring exactly 7 weeks 2 days (I was off by one day, and I likely O'd a day after I thought I did, I didn't take my temps to confirm this time), with a heartbeat of 140 BPM <3 SO happy <3 We didn't get a picture because it ER, but this has given me SO much peace of mind. I'm thinking maybe the progesterone irritated my cervix. :p Baby needs to stop giving mommy a heart attack like that!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Glad everything was ok marks wife, I have pink or brown most days when I wipe, I think it's a normal symptom, hope I get a good scan on Friday too xx


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife phew !!! Glad to know your baby is doing good I too have brown spotting when I wipe sometimes other times nothing hoping for good scans all around 

Emmy my hubs touches my stomach and smiles then says my baby so adorable lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Morning ladies :)
Markswife- really happy for you, sorry about the stress but I bet you feel so relieved!
Lucy- that's so cute about your DH. I think mine is a bit scared to acknowledge it properly though he did tear up at the us pic I showed him!
Emmy- how's the hand? Hope you're ok hun x
Afm- quite bad ms. Hot the in laws staying this weekend so it's a bit awkward! Keep dashing to the loo!!
It's a lovely sunny day here in South Wales so hoping to get out for some fresh air soon!


----------



## xxemmyxx

My finger hurts much less this morning and isn't as red so I think is all ok. 

Is sunny here too, I'm off to ikea with OH to get a couple things for our new wardrobe, it took him 10 hours to build it yesterday whilst I relaxed haha


----------



## Lucy529

Lol Emmy I like that they not let us do much :) yest I told my hubby I need to wash the bathroom he said he would do the cleaning today I have to work so its fair I guess but he doesn't want me smelling the chemicals


----------



## xxemmyxx

7 weeks whoop whoop!!!! Awww look at my little blueberry :happydance: keep growing baby


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy :happydance: for 7weeks 

Am finally feeling ms horribly ugh and the heartburn no more hotdogs for me :( went to bed late woke up early and feel terrible but I do want chocolate milk lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- yay for blueberry!!
Lucy- ms- ugh, love the symptom hate the sickness. I just feel hungover most of the time now. Hope this phase passes quickly!


----------



## Lucy529

I was happy bc I really hadn't had much but I've had it since last night :( I was finally able to eat but I woke up with major heartburn and ms again hope crackers and ginger ale help but honestly am over it lol


----------



## markswife10

thank you ladies! I feel SO incredibly relieved, especially now that I've seen everything is going perfectly in there, no measuring behind, no bleedy cysts, no small gestational sac, perfect heartbeat, etc (last time we had to deal with several of those). 

So my MS has lowered in intensity a lot lately, but still getting bouts of it off and on. Still gagging on toothbrush (and actually threw up while brushing my teeth the other night, lol). Still exhausted though! 

Yesterday I had a major food craving! I wanted barbeque chicken on the grill with corn on the cob and macaroni salad. SO guess what my sweet DH and mom pitched in to make for me? All I had to make was the macaroni salad. It was a delish meal! <3 DH said "What baby wants, baby gets" (because I said baby wants it because it is a preggo craving, lol) <3 So sweet :)


----------



## markswife10

Yay Emmy for 7 weeks!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Raggydoll

Markswife, sorry you had a scare. Great news on your scan though. Hope you're doing better today. 

Lucy, I used to find apples helped with MS. I'm hoping that's still true, I can feel my nausea building each day. 

Emmy, :happydance: for 7 weeks.


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife that is so sweet my hubby is the same way but gotta admit sometime I want it not baby lol but that was really nice of him and your mom

Raggy the thought of by food was making my stomach turn am full atm so ll is ok for now come dinner time I might feel it again I can already tell


----------



## Megan252

Markswife - so glad everything turned out so great! What a relief. Great hubby too, so sweet.

Lucy - I have major chocolate milk cravings, did with my son too. So yummy!

Hi to everyone else!! Hope everyone is having a good day.

I've been having ms off and on. Seems to have calmed down a little which of course makes me worry. Everything else seems ok though so staying positive!!


----------



## chathamlady

So was having really bad cramps went to ER hcg was 52000 baby is measuring 6weeks 6days and hb is 136 :) right on schedule dr says everything is great


----------



## Lucy529

Chatham good to know your baby is doing good :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

8 weeks today! I'm a raspberry!!!! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel:happydance: for raspberry !!!


----------



## Young414

Markswife- yum..BBQ chicken sounds amazing!! Glad your DH was able to go and get you what you and baby want ;) 

Lucy and Megan- I really hope that your MS lets up.

Chathamlady- I am SO glad that your baby is right on track! 

JohnsonGirl- YAY!! 8 weeks! :happydance:

Hello to all the other ladies!! 

AFM- I found that I am more of a forum reader than a poster. I apologize for that because I just randomly chime in here and there. lol BUT!! I am following all of you ladies!! :winkwink:

I am dealing with MS. I started wearing Sea-Bands though. They seem to take the edge off. Whether they are actually working or it's a placebo effect, I don't care. As long as it works..right?? 

Still waiting for the June 17th Appointment....SUCH A LONG WAYS AWAY!! especially since I haven't even set eyes on my doctor. ugh....no news is good news I guess...at least I keep telling myself that. 

9 weeks tomorrow if my dating is correct! :happydance:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yay for raspberry :happydance:


Hope everyone else is doing good xx

Only 3 days till my scan :happydance:


----------



## cloves

Sorry I haven't been around much, I have been busy. Have my first doctor appointment on Thursday. Excited to see what has been going on. Have bad ms still. Made a mistake today and told my neighbor I could watch her kids when she goes to work before her husband gets home for free. :wacko: She is now taking advantage of it and watching a lot. Kind of annoying, but she is moving next month and it will be over. Wouldn't be to bad, but her kids are brats and have bigger attitudes than all of my kids put together. Anyway enough of whining. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## horseypants

Hey ladies, may I join? I am due January 27th.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I am here too. Jan 14 is my due date.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi and welcome horseypants and awesome sauce :)
Cloves- exciting about your doc appt- will you get a scan? Sounds like you need to set some boundaries with your neighbour, tricky situation.
Afm- ms not as bad today. A friend had a mc yesterday and its unsettled me a bit again. Think I'm gonna try and get a scan at 9 weeks next week.
Hope everyone ok today xxx


----------



## elixir

hi im sorry i disappear for some time, but im really struggling with nausea and vomiting. its horrible.can hardly eat anything. vomiing atleast 3 times if not more , retching all day. appt on 4th jun, will ask for some stronger meds. have lost 3 kgs. there was a prog on tv yest where he guy was eating toast with marmalade and a cup of tea, and i swear i was looking at hime with sooo much envy, coz i wd kill to be able to eat toast and have tea:wacko: hope u all are doing good. johnsongirl, megan 252 how ru both doing? hi to all newbies.


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> Hey ladies, may I join? I am due January 27th.

Yay horseypants :happydance: how's it all going?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi awesome sauce :flower:

Oh nooo elixir that sounds rough! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Elixir hope you get better meds soon 
Rachel sorry for your friends loss, I can imagine how upsetting it is for you, hope you can get in for a scan to ease your mind :hugs:
Emmy how you been? It got quiet in here 

:wave: to new ladies 

Afm doing good anxiously waiting for my u/s tom :) it would be a great anniversary gift for me and my hubs today is our 3year anniversary :happydance: wish he could come with me tho but work won't allow him :( oh well I will just record it again for him


----------



## Young414

:wohoo: Happy Anniversary Lucy!


----------



## Lucy529

Young happy nine weeks :happydance:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Happy anniversary Lucy! I hope you get the perfect gift!

I have decided that I must be crazy. I am not feeling sick enough, and that worries me a lot. Why does this have to be so dang emotional. I had three healthy kids before I started losing pregnancies, and I miss the days of blissful ignorance during pregnancy.


----------



## Lucy529

Awesomesauce I wish for those ignorant days too it would make this so much easier 

We are not big on gifts well my hubs isn't he always forgets but he does take me out to lunch since we can't do dinner I work evenings but usually we go where I want so can't complain to much lol am the mushy one mostly,am sitting here deciding if I should go out and get him something lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

Happy anniversary Lucy xx

Good luck for tomorrow, I'm so nervous about my scan too and counting down the hours!!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy you and me both but am sure we're going to be fine :) this is your first one right ? 

Oh and I lied I did get the perfect gift, my hubby, after having a few horrible abusive relationships he is the only man who has ever treated me with love and respect everyday before he goes to work he kisses me goodbye and tells me how much he loves me and does the same when he gets home and before bed, so that's my perfect gift :). Now materially he got me my iPad a few months back am getting all mushy now lol hormones


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awwwww you are soppy!! I am soppy too, cried with my mom last night, hormones!!

This is my second one, I had one at 5 weeks and saw a gestational sac and yolk sac. Really hoping to see a heartbeat this time and that everything is ok, pleeeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## Lucy529

Lol I am soppy but its also true 

Am sure you'll hear the heartbeat it's amazing I heard a little last time that why m going back tom for reassurance your tom is sooner than mine your in the UK right it's afternoon there it's only 9am here


----------



## xxemmyxx

Noooo mine is on Friday at 9am so yours is before mine!


----------



## Lucy529

Ooh really well darn I thought you would be sooner well almost there at least it's not last week lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lucy and Emmy- good luck for your scans tomorrow. I'm sure they'll be fine but I understand the nerves!
Happy anniversary Lucy- your dh is a cutie!!!


----------



## markswife10

Yay for 9 weeks Young!!!!

Good luck to the Lucy and Emmy on your scans! <3 I'm sure everything will go perfectly <3 

Happy Anniversary Lucy!!! <3 

AFM, Had a great appointment. No ultrasound (didn't have one scheduled which I'm OK with since we had a peek at baby Saturday), but have one scheduled for 3 weeks! So excited! I really like my OB :) He went over EVERYTHING pregnancy with me today, was very thorough and listened to all our concerns/questions, etc. But that was pretty much all we did today besides a crap ton of blood work (6 vials, eeps). SO nice to get through a NORMAL first prenatal appointment! This is a big milestone for us, last time I had a first prenatal appointment we were scared to death because of bleeding and needed an emergency ultrasound beforehand, so this is HUGE for us. :) It's the little things!


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife yay for having a good apt. Am glad that you like your OB 

I remember my first apt the last time I was simply told it was not a viable pregnncy and more of a lecture than an apt but this OB is great and I feel more comfortable with her so thats always a good thing


----------



## cloves

Markswife glad your appointment went well. 

I love my ob he delivered my last two kids. I am so excited for my appointment tomorrow, hopefully he will do a scan tomorrow, but I shall see. 

Good luck Lucy and Emmy on your upcoming scans.


----------



## Lucy529

Good luck Cloves hope you get a scan too


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome AwesomeSauce and horseypants


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Glad everything went well for you markswife.
Looking forward to hearing from the girls with scans today :)


----------



## Lucy529

good morning ladies how is everyone doing today?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm home from work after throwing up 3 times. Really exhausted. Hubby just brought me some soup to try.
Do you have a scan today Lucy?


----------



## Lucy529

aaaw Rachel hope that you feel better soon that is so sweet that your hubby is taking care of you i tell my hubby it's his fault i feel crappy lol although i want it too, but the way i see it they don't have to suffer with the discomforts so it's the least they can do :) 

Yes i have a scan today, am wanting the hours to fly by but no they are dragging like heck LOl might go back to bed again and maybe when i wake up it will be a few hours more but with my luck am not going to be able to fall asleep


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'll be crossing my fingers for you Lucy x
Emmy- was your scan today or tomorrow?
Elixir- hope you're feeling a bit better today xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

My scan is at 9am tomorrow, I knw I shouldn't but I ave been looking on google and pregnancy websites winding myself up about what could happen tomorrow. I just want it to be ok :cry:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Oh Emmy- mr google is not our friend! You'll be fine lovely x


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy no more googling he's evil just scares you 

My scan went great nice strong heartbeat and growing baby :) am so happy 
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/IMG_20130530_152710_532_zps61399f6d.jpg. 
Sorry if its large lol just wanted to share


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats Lucy :hugs: really happy for you! I love your scan pic

I'm going to bed now so that when I wake up it will be scan time, I have butterflies I'm so nervous I dunno how I will sleep. Please be ok baby please please please


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay Lucy, great pic :)


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy your going to be fine praying for you and your bean have a good night


----------



## cloves

Glad your scan went well Lucy. 

Had a scan too today. Doctor did a transvaginal one. Baby is doing great measuring 7.6 weeks and heartbeat is 158. Going back in 4 weeks and he said will have another ultrasound just to make sure everything is going well.


----------



## Lucy529

YAY !!!!! Cloves that great news :)


----------



## markswife10

Yay for happy scans!!!! <3


----------



## xxemmyxx

thank you thank you thank you

Had the scan, baby is great, saw the heart beat, measuring 7 weeks, I cried like a baby and so did oh!! Still crying now! There's a baby inside me with a beating heart!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay Emmy!!!


----------



## Young414

:yipee:Yay Lucy and Emmy!!!!:yipee:


----------



## cloves

that is awesome emmy. I am so happy for you.


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy congrats :) so happy for you !!!


----------



## markswife10

YAY Lucy, Cloves and Emmy!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Raggydoll

:happydance: congrats on the great scans, Lucy, Emmy and cloves.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Well girls I had to fess up to my bosses today about being pregnant. I was sick 4 times in work then had to try and avoid doing some X-rays. So I just told them. They took it better than I thought actually. Feel pretty good about it now.
Have any of u told your bosses?
Is anyone still having cramps? I've been quite crampy the past few days!


----------



## Young414

JohnsonGirl said:


> Well girls I had to fess up to my bosses today about being pregnant. I was sick 4 times in work then had to try and avoid doing some X-rays. So I just told them. They took it better than I thought actually. Feel pretty good about it now.
> Have any of u told your bosses?
> Is anyone still having cramps? I've been quite crampy the past few days!

:thumbup: Glad your boss took it well! Mine also took it well. I was pregnant before and everyone was really supportive when I lost. 

Becoming pregnant again was exciting and I decided to tell them as soon as I started becoming sick. They knew I was trying and I just figured I might as well just let them in on it before they started speculating. lol


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel I told my bosses (well his wife first) when I got my faint BFP they were there for me with my ectopic and knew we were going to start to try besides the apts are usually around the time am supposed to be at work so they would of figured something was up, and they treat us like family anyway so that was easy to do. But she also gave me her maternity clothes and has baby clothes in waiting :) if I have a girl lol 

I have cramps on and off 

Ok so I ordinarily hate BbQ have never liked it and won't eat it if given to me, I just don't like it WELL I just ate a chicken Bbq burrito and it was delish I have been craving Bbq for a few days lol I blame the baby :)


----------



## ButterflyK

Hi I would love to join, found out Sunday that we will be expecting again, we have had 2 mc's so very cautious to say the least, this pregnancy is different then the last ones, I have had really sore :holly:, swollen, a little bloated, thirsty all the time and have to pee all the time too, and so tired so I am hoping this one is a sticky bean. Going to call to schedule my first exam and pray that everything is okay


----------



## Lucy529

Welcome butterfly and congrats !!!


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi butterfly. Congratulations on your pregnancy.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Johnson you are getting so sick!! I havnt been sick once am I just lucky? I can't eat much cus I feel nauseous but that's it really.

I havnt told my boss yet but I don't think I need to until I'm 12 weeks unless anything comes up 

Welcome butterfly


----------



## Lucy529

Am a raspberry :happydance: YAY!!!! Can't believe its already been a month since I did that first cheap test I was exactly 4weeks :) but OMG my bday is coming up too lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Welcome butterfly

Emmy- some days it's just nausea but most I'm physically sick- then dry heaving!! Feel like total crap! Anything for the bean though- grow baby grow!!
Lucy- raspberry yay!! When's your birthday? Is it the big 30? I'm already 31, had a fab 30th party though!
How's everyone doing today? It's sunny here again, might get my shorts out!!!


----------



## Lucy529

June 21st and yeah big 3-0 lol I have a drs apt the day before lol so FX that everything is going well I will be almost 11weeks by then 

I remember I had told my boss I would make it to 30 either thinner or pregnant lol hope I do make it pregnant :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Just booked a scan for next Thursday :)
Just can't wait 3 more weeks to make sure the bean is doing ok!!!!


----------



## markswife10

Welcome Butterfly!!!

Yay Raspberry Lucy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrat ButterflyK


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel good luck on your scan next week I need to look into seeing how much a private scan is worth my hubby is off work for a few days and i would love for him to see the baby he had not been able to go with me bc of work and i won't get an other until 18 weeks unless my dr wants another to check on baby


----------



## JohnsonGirl

That's quite a long time to wait Lucy! Here they are £50-100 ish depending on what you want. It's definitely worth it to me and my sanity. I had a mmc last time discovered at 12 weeks so I'm really nervous about if the little bean is doing ok.
By th way- I'm convinced my bean is a 'beanette'!!!! Anyone else have a feeling on what gender their bean is?


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel at first i had no incline either way but then i had a dream that i was holding a baby all in pink and one of the housekeepers said she dreamed that i had a baby girl ( she has no idea that am pregnant) ever since that dream i keep thinking girl. my hubby tells me i need to have an open mind but everything tells me girl and when i try to think of boy names nothing comes to mind so i have a "beanette" too LOL 
we live in a small town so everything is expensive but i do want to check on the baby i will be seeing a dr every two weeks but one is my regular dr to check my sugars and the other is the OB but i need more reassurance than that in my opinion


----------



## Megan252

Welcome butterfly! 

Yay and good luck for your scan on Thurs Rachel! and congrats to the ladies who had scans! Great to see all the healthy little beans. 

I feel like I've missed so much this last week! My friend was visiting from out of town. She left yesterday and I feel bad saying this but I'm SO glad!! I am completely exhausted!!! Nausea has gotten a lot worse but no throwing up so that's good news. 

So far we have no feelings on boy/girl. With my son both hubby and I had a strong boy vibe but this time around we're not sure.

Lucy, don't think I'm crazy but for some reason I have a feeling you're having a girl too....I have no clue why, haha. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Lucy529

Megan thanks that would be so cool if you were right I did that Chinese calendar and it predicted a girl so am saying girl I need a another girl at home am out numbered right now lol 

Happy nine weeks your an olive !!! Maybe once you get further you'll get the vibe of what your having I honestly won't mind boy or girl as long as its healthy am happy 

Lol on feeling happy your friend left I think right now we need us time I sometimes even want to kick my hubby to the living room but then he gets me my cravings so I deal :haha: gotta enjoy it while we can. 

Do any of your hubby's apologize when you say you feel sick? When ever I say am nauseas, my bbs hurt or am uncomfy my hubs always says am sorry I finally asked why he apologizes he said bc he did it to me. Lol my answer Yes, yes you did now you gotta take care of me lol :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Oh and Megan your not crazy you might have a sense about these things :)


----------



## Megan252

I am an olive!!! That seems so big! I love it :)

It is really hard when you don't get me time. After day 4 of the visit I just gave up trying to entertain all day and just napped. 

My hubby does apologize too, haha! I think that's really cute.

I've been pretty successful at predicting baby gender in person (for other people) but have never tried over the internet so we'll see!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Your spreading your power lol 

From a poppy seed to an olive is a huge difference lol wait til we into limes and papayas 

I usually get mornings by myself but when hubs is off I can get bitchy if he doesn't leave me alone a bit but at work am alone most of the day so that's nice


----------



## xxemmyxx

I don't think I can wait 4 weeks to see the baby again!! Maybe I will book a private scan or convince my GP to get her machine out again!! I think I need one every 2 weeks so one at 10 weeks would be great 

I think I have a girl too, dunno why I just feel I do...look at all of us feeling girl,imagine if we all had girls!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

A pink thread- I like it!!
Emmy- I keep forgetting to say but you look really familiar! Maybe you've just got one of those faces!
Has anyone thought of getting a doppler? I'm not sure if it would stress me out more!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha so many people say that about me, I must have one of those faces! I think it would freak me out having a Doppler just incase I couldn't hear the heart beat, apparently you can use them from 9 weeks


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy you do have one of those faces :) 
A Doppler would freak me out but since am not getting many more scans I think I want one too, but my hubby might not go for it my list of things I want is becoming a bit big. 

A pink thread I like it I got the girl vibe too my hubs keeps saying he then I correct him now he does say girl lol am outnumbered so need a girl


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm not gonna get a Doppler - too scary. But- after 12 weeks I'm gonna be brave enough to scan myself at work every now and then. At the moment I'm too chicken!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel your lucky am going to see if I can talk my dr to scan me agin before our 8 weeks that 0 weeks away and to long a wait


----------



## xxemmyxx

Rachel you can scan yourself at work that is so cool!!!!!!! But I agree kinda scary and I would be chicken too but it must be the same as doing it on the animals?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yeah we have a hospital grade ultrasound machine which I ironically use most days! But after my mmc I'm too scared to check myself until things get 'safer'!! But after 12 weeks I think I'll do it. My hubby is a vet too and he's awesome with the ultrasound but he won't do it either lol.


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel so cool!! Wish I lived closer to ya I could just pay you to do it I need a vet friend lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah I need a vet friend!!! That would be so cool! 

Hurrah I'm a raspberry!! And as a treat on raspberry day I was sick this morning! First time I have actually thrown up but I knew it was coming cus I felt so ill last night. I ran straight to tell OH it was quite fun lol


My sister in law asked OH if I was pregnant at the weekend cus I look a bit bigger, especially in the face!!!!!!! :growlmad: OH said no aswell so now she thinks I just look fat. I can't believe I look fatter already


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats on the raspberry Emmy- and yay for ms. Though I'm not cheering too much because I'm home sick again. Can't keep anything down. Doc says if it continues today I have to go to hospital for a drip! And- morning sickness is a lie......try all day sickness!
Wonder how elixir is- she's had really bad ms too.
I can be your cyber vet friend....not very helpful for us scans thought!!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

You are my cyber vet friend! Useless for ultra sounds though haha but very useful in supporting, advising and just general chit chat :hugs:

Ohhhh nooo sorry your ms is so bad, that really sucks! I don't wish I have it anymore lol


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel hope ms eases up for you and your right its not morning it's all day sickness I felt horrible last night I started crying bc I could feel it coming but lucky I didn't vomit sipped some coke and ate crackers :/ woke up with a bit of nausea too

Emmy :happydance: your a raspberry :) congrats hun and I guess on the ms too lol 

are you guys extra emotional I mean sappy movies get to me but I was watching a movie about an epidemic and the drs were not able to buy sandwiches from a restaurant for fear of contamination so I started crying then the restaurant owner goes out and gives them a sandwich OMG I was crying like a baby and my hubby was laughing :/ its based on a true story 

Rachel your my vet friend too as I have a pup and one day might need advice 

Oh cleanup begins my hubs wants to get rid of something's and put some of my clothes away the smaller ones, which is fine doesn't fit anymore for now :), and move furniture around getting rid of something's too but dr apt today o no can do lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I've not had the crying phase yet- just sore boobs and sickness. Have you had a dr appt today Lucy?


----------



## Young414

Lucy- Oh gosh..Talk about emotional. I was emotional before the pregnancy...now with every emotion, my default is to cry..Happy, Sad, Angry, Frustrated..lol I totally understand!


----------



## Megan252

I am very emotional too. Lots of crying during commercials, lol.

Rachel so sorry to hear you're so sick. Hope you get some relief soon and don't end having to go for a drip! 

3 weeks until my first scan...time is going SO SLOWLY!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel yes I had a dr apt just a check up for diabetes and more blood drawn, I see my regular dr once a month for diabetes, high blood pressure and RA and the OB for prenatal so m in and out drs for the next few months 

Young am getting to the point where I want to cry if am frustrated or angry today everything seems to piss me off and I get into such a state I want to cry but am trying to calm myself my hubby has been so great in taking the brunt of my frustration LOL he just reminds it upsets the baby too that usually help a little

Megan 3weeks wow am ready to beg for another one LOL I need to come up with something to make time fly by am ready for 2nd tri I think I have only cried at a couple of commercials


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Green olive!!!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Rachel congrats on the olive! Why don't you get the ticker?

Everyone at work keeps asking me if I am ok and I look really tired and I'm not myself....do I look that shit seriously lol??


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ooooo also at 9 weeks it becomes a fetus and not an embryo anymore I think so congrats on your fetus xx


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel congrats on the little olive and its a fetus !!! 

Emmy the cat is out of the bag at work for me my boss told his parents so every time they see they ask if am ok lol only the one housekeeper has no idea and I don't plan on telling her yet she not the friendliest am just waiting for everyone else to find out now with ll the bloat it's a little obvious since I can't suck it in my hubs says to show it off am in maternity more than half the time now :/ but I do love it lol


----------



## chathamlady

I know im not much of a poster lol but i have a question do u find it hard to relax i find every twinge or cramp sends me to the bathroom checking for spotting I feel like im turning in to a nut case ive missed 2days of work since finding out because i keep freaking out over every cramp i end up staying in bed or going to the drs


----------



## chathamlady

I know im not much of a poster lol but i have a question do u find it hard to relax i find every twinge or cramp sends me to the bathroom checking for spotting I feel like im turning in to a nut case ive missed 2days of work since finding out because i keep freaking out over every cramp i end up staying in bed or going to the drs


----------



## xxemmyxx

I know what u mean, I worry about every little thing and I would love to stay at home in bed everyday until I give birth lol work is so hard at the moment!

I wish I could tell everyone I'm pregnant! I wanna say "I am pregnant you know!"

I go to the toilet about 20 times a day to inspect the tissue when I wipe, I still get some pink or brown cm every now and then just to keep me on my toes, at the weekend I even had this clear gel stuff, was super weird! One day I even made it a bit sore down there from wiping too much :haha:


----------



## chathamlady

Thanks i thought i was going crazy my mom and sisters dont understand they didnt have any problems with any of there pregnancy no miscarriages


----------



## ButterflyK

I know that I worry about everything, and will do so probably until the first ultra sound which I am dreading as that is when I have always gotten bad news. 

Rachel that is so cool you can do that at work I would be tempted to do that too if I could.


----------



## markswife10

Chatham, you are definitely not alone! Unfortunately miscarriage robs us of the joyful ignorance is bliss that many first time moms to be get to enjoy. Every cramp/twinge makes me nervous too and check for spotting, but I just have to remember it is baby making room in there to stay <3 

Rachel, I am so jealous you can get ultrasounds whenever you want. I don't blame you for being nervous though, I would be too. I have a feeling that if I could do that I'd be doing it all the time to check on baby, lol! 

AFM, 2 days from 9 weeks! Big milestones for me! I've already passed where I was last time in gestational age (baby size passed that over a week ago). So happy about that <3 Keep on growing little one!


----------



## markswife10

Yay for raspberry Emmy!!!!!


----------



## markswife10

Yay for green olive Rachel!!!! WOOHOO!!!! I'll be joining you in two days! ;)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm a crazy worrier too- always afraid when I wipe down there and the last few days iv had more cramps- totally terrified me! Today my ms has hardly shown and that worries me too even though I've been sooooo miserably sick! I don't think the worry will go away. It may get better as we get bumps and can feel the baby moving.
I've got another scan on Thursday and I'm petrified again!!!
Markswife- it's all about the little milestones at the moment. Glad you're feeling good- grow baby grow!!


----------



## chathamlady

Thanks ladies I feel better knowing Im not the only one


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- I'm still too scared to get a ticker!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awww Rachel :hugs: I understand but still think you should get a ticker so we can see how big baby is growing!!

I just turned over in bed got this stabbing pain in my side, freaked me out completely!! It only lasted a second so I googled (obviously) and round ligament pain came up, I really hope it's that!


----------



## Megan252

I bet that's what it is emmy. I've been getting that every once in a while too. It freaked me out a lot with my first pregnancy!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy that freaks me out to well finally caught up lol happy raspberry Emmy 

I too go to the bathroom and check for bleeding or anything but am trying to remember that the more stress I have the more the baby has so I TRY to stay calm but doesn't always help I have to wait to see my dr two whole weeks and who knows when I'll get an u/s again hope soon but I doubt it


----------



## markswife10

OMGosh, I just heard our baby on the doppler!!!!! And it only took me a few minutes to find it! I guess a full bladder helped, lol! It was definitely baby and not me, it was a fast galloping horse type sound <3 Too faint to pick up the BPM, but it was definitely there (and I lost it and had to find it a couple of times, lol). SO happy <3 :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Megan252

markswife that's so exciting!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife Yay!!!! So exciting ok what oppler do you have


----------



## xxemmyxx

Wow you found it with the Doppler that's amazing, where did u get the Doppler? I want one now!!


----------



## Young414

yay markswife! I haven't been able to find my LO yet..I hope I find it soon. :( Just hearing it would calm me down SOO much! Err...12 more days til my appointment.


----------



## markswife10

Hehe thanks gals! <3 SO happy :) It is a Sonoline B doppler. You can find them online for around $50. TOTALLY worth it! <3


----------



## markswife10

Don't worry Young, I'm sure you will find it soon! <3 Baby's just probably hiding in there good :)


----------



## Lucy529

Ok o now I gotta convince the hubby I want one huh my bday is coming up might be a good gift :)


----------



## markswife10

Hahaha Lucy!!! IMO they are invaluable for the peace of mind they give! <3


----------



## Lucy529

I looked on eBay and there's a few I like that aren't to expensive might see how this apt goes I'll be close to 11 weeks and the day before my birthday might get it then


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Sounds like a good birthday present Lucy ;)
I'm having a bit of a melt down about my scan tomorrow. In a way I feel like its more important than the 12 week one because last time my baby didn't develop past 8 weeks or so. I'm just petrified! I know it's out of my control but the nerves are killing me!
How's everyone doing? Anyone's trousers getting tighter? I've got a good bloat bump!!


----------



## Megan252

I was just going to write something about my bloat bump! It's getting a bit ridiculous...people are definitely going to think I'm either pregnant or getting fat. I bought new pants today, haha. 

I'm not even going to tell you not to worry about your scan because I know I am petrified too. I can't wait for you to tell us all the good news tomorrow though :) I'm sure everything will be just fine. I was talking with hubby about this on the weekend and he is so convinced everything is fine that he couldn't understand why I would worry....so I'll pass on some of his positive thoughts to you!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel :hugs: I think we all get excited to get scanned but the days before we are terrified praying that everything is fine and you see a wonderful little baby in there growing strong 

Oh don't tell me about bloat am in maternity and the biggest jeans or shorts I can find right now I think people just think am fat but I don't really care I know what going on lol m so thankful for elastic tho such. Life saver


----------



## xxemmyxx

Soooo funny your talking about bloat bump, I took a photo of mine today and sent it to my mom it's so big!! I'm in bed now but I will post a comparison photo of what I usually look like versus this big bloaty bump tomorrow.

Rachel try not to worry about your scan, just invisage seeing your little baby again, heart beating away, everything perfect and it will happen. :hugs:

Hope everyone else plus beans are ok, I had two funny things happen today, first I had to take my necklace off because it smelt so bad of metal I couldn't stand it! And second I cooked my lunch at work which was a healthy noodle veg thing from the supermarket and it stunk, the worst smell I have ever smelt and I was heaving and couldn't eat it or stay in the same room so I went out and got a sandwich but the smell was haunting me and I couldn't eat it, so strange!! I miss stuffing my face with yummy food!! All worth it for bean to xx


----------



## markswife10

:hugs: Rachel, I'm sure your bean is fine <3 But totally understand the anxiety! 

Yay Lucy!!! Sounds like an awesome birthday pressie <3 :) 

Haha, I have a bloat bump too. And pants are definitely getting tighter. I'm so excited to get a REAL bump! <3

Haha Emmy! It's crazy how our smell goes into overdrive when pregnant! ;)


----------



## markswife10

I've been OK today, just nauseated a LOT! Blah! I haven't even brushed my teeth because I'm afraid it will make me throw up (I already got sick once this morning before I even ate anything).


----------



## Megan252

ugh, Markswife sorry about the nausea! Mine has been a little better the last 2 days and I'm making up for it by eating as much as I can, lol

Has anyone started having crazy dreams?? I have the most vivid ridiculous dreams at night now.


----------



## markswife10

Thanks Megan! Mine was pretty bad between 6 and 7 weeks, then it let up a bit and has been quite manageable. But now it has picked up in intensity again. 

And YES about the crazy dreams! I even have had a couple of sexy dreams, and I don't usually have those! LOL! :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Lol on the dreams the sexy ones are something else lol I have ll sorts even food ones even managed to dream up a made up dessert I told hubby about it bc I woke up really wanting it but it doesn't exist :( he just laughed at me lol 

I am having a hard time with eating healthy food I need to keep an eye on my sugars but not wanting anything that keeps them down :( I struggle every night thinking of what I want to eat poor hubby he's getting the brunt of my indecisiveness I know that getting on insulin is not something I want but I think am going to talk to my dr about just getting on it if I can't eat healthy ugh


----------



## Young414

Ugh, Today is the first day that I actually feel like something is wrong. I've been having MS..suddenly stops. I don't feel fatigued, my breasts are fine. The bloating has gone down. Sure, it could be just the symptoms letting up, but unfortunately, this is what happened last time. I just can't shake the feeling that something isn't right. I am trying my hardest to fight it though. It just sucks that I have to wait until NEXT monday, late in the afternoon to see a doctor. I really hope that they do a scan and don't make me wait. I'm sorry about venting and ranting, but I just can't fight this bad feeling. I am debating on whether or not to go to the ER. It's expensive to go, but it might be worth it.


----------



## Lucy529

Young :hugs: hun if you feel the need to go then go hope it's nothing tho 

I too feel horrible had been cramping since last night thought at first was gas after finally being able to use the bathroom they didn't stop and still have them this morning. I'm trying not to freak out but I can't help it


----------



## ButterflyK

Young fingers crossed that its just that time for sympotms to give you a break. 
Rachel I hope the scan goes great

AFM: I have been really tired, really hungry, boobs are sore, bloated, my sense of smell has kicked in big time, but last night had alot of cramping no spotting so I am worried that something is going to happen


----------



## Young414

Lucy- I'm not going to tell you not to freak out, becuase that is exactly what I am doing. This is just such a stressful time for all of us.


----------



## Megan252

Young and Lucy - Fingers crossed that everything is just fine. It's so hard not to stress. Young hopefully you're just getting a little break from symptoms. 

Butterfly I had a lot of cramping around 6/7 weeks as well, it seems to have let up now so hopefully everything is good and your body is just making room for little one.

Good luck on your scan today Rachel! Can't wait to hear :)


----------



## Lucy529

Young yes it is ms is still hanging around so am hoping its just baby growing and nothing more but if goes on til tom I might call my dr its two more weeks before my next apt. But really praying it goes away am drinking more water since I've been really bad with that


----------



## Lucy529

Ladies please pray for us am bleeding and cramping now gotta wait for my bosses to get here before I can leave 4hrs from now praying everything is ok but am really scared


----------



## Megan252

Praying for you Lucy. I'm so sorry to hear this. Is there anyway you can get away earlier? Big hugs to you.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy surely you can leave earlier, it's an emergency! I would just leave straight away! I'm praying for you, try to stay calm, I really hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh gosh everyone is having a bad today, stay strong ladies :hugs:


----------



## Young414

:hugs:Prayers sent your way Lucy


----------



## ButterflyK

Lucy I hope everything is okay, prayers for you and the bean. 
I just went to the bathroom and the cramping is gone but I had a little light brown discharge.


----------



## chathamlady

Hoping everything is okay with everyone. Its not a good day for any of us it seems my doctor has pulled me off work because of cramping sent me for blood work and waiting on those before she does an us. Thinking of everyone and hope this turns okay for all of us


----------



## Hippielove

Oh no Lucy, I am pray for you.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Girls I'm so sorry everyone is having a tough time.
Lucy- hope you managed to leave work early. I'm thinking of you x
Butterfly, young, chathamlady- hoping everything is ok with you too x
I've had bad cramps the last few days- really sharp, was terrified for today. I can happily tell you that I've had a good day! Baby measuring perfect at 9 weeks 2 days with a strong heart beat.
Really hoping everyone's bad day works out as well as mine.
Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Really happy for you :hugs:

I have pains and cramps all the time too, I'm sure it's just cus we are all growing and stretching.

You are all in my thoughts ladies xxxxx


----------



## Megan252

Rachel congrats! I'm so happy to hear your good news.

I'm thinking of all of you ladies and hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel congrats hun I too hope we all end up with good news I have an apt this afternoon with my dr for an u/s my bosses are speeding home and my hubby is leaving work early I feel like am going to vomit honestly 

Keep us all in your prayers :hugs:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Thinking of you Lucy xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy are you spotting or is it heavier? I really hope it's nothing and you have a happy ultrasound :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Praying Lucy!!!!! Keep us updated! I agree, is there any way you can leave earlier? It is an emergency!


----------



## markswife10

Yay for an awesome scan Rachel!!!


----------



## markswife10

I'm having a pretty good day. MS let up today but getting round ligament pain on both sides today. Also heard baby's heartbeat loud and clear last night on the dopper (DH got to listen too), and was able to keep it on long enough for it to read the number! 167 bmp! <3


----------



## markswife10

:hugs: Young! Try not to stress! I hope it is just baby giving you a break! If it makes you feel any better, my MS has come and gone. Some days I feel just fine and others not so much (like yesterday where I threw up twice). :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy not its actual bleeding and clots the cramps stopped tho but it hasn't hit me just yet I think when am able to be alone am going to break down 

My dr can't see me til this afternoon and the er is going to do the something they are just costs thousands more if am miscarrying there's nothing that can be done either way so til I can go see my dr am praying its ll ok and it's just some blood clot that's getting out


----------



## cloves

Lucy good luck today, I hope your baby is OK.
Good luck to all of those having a hard time.
Going to try to nap now, so I can make it to my meeting tonight.


----------



## horseypants

Lucy <3


----------



## Raggydoll

Good luck Lucy. Praying everything turns out ok. :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

I've been having a bit of a rough time too. That's one reason I've avoided posting here. I had some bright red watery spotting on my birthday on saturday followed by a 6 week ultrasound that showed only an empty sac. i am holding my breath for monday. ill be 7 weeks if im lucky.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

:hugs: horseypants. Hope everything works out for you x


----------



## horseypants

Thanks Rachel you too!


----------



## Lucy529

Horsey will keep you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Young414

thinking of you, Horsey


----------



## xxemmyxx

Fingers crossed for everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy529

baby seems to be doing fine dr thinks that the placenta hit a blood vessel which caused the bleeding they did see more in there but was told to keep an eye on and call them back if it got worse at home resting and just praying that everything will continue to go well thanks for all the prayers ladies


----------



## Megan252

Lucy I'm so glad to hear that! Rest up and take it easy!! :)


----------



## cloves

Lucy so happy everything is fine with baby. Take it easy.


----------



## chathamlady

Thats great Lucy


----------



## horseypants

Lucy, that is the best news Ive heard all day. <3


----------



## Lucy529

Horsey am praying that you get great news on Monday :hugs:


----------



## ButterflyK

Great news Lucy hoping everything calms down and no more scares


----------



## Lucy529

Betterfly you and me both thanks


----------



## markswife10

Lucy, SO glad everything is OK in there! <3 Praise God! Take it easy and no more scares little bean! ;) 

Horseypants, praying for great news from you Monday! <3 :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

I think my baby likes the attention I have been scanned every Thursday the past four weeks the midwife said hopefully we can make it the 2 weeks to my next apt I hope so too 

I have been on the couch with my feet up all afternoon for now its just pink spots when I wipe hope the rest of the blood comes out and that's that hope my baby behaves the rest of the pregnancy


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy so glad baby is ok, such good news!! :happydance::happydance:
Keep resting :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok, keep positive, stick in there beans xxxxxxx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Glad to hear your news Lucy. Hope you're taking it easy today x


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel m going back to work this afternoon but my bosses want to to take it easy and sit when possible, she too had bleeding with her son so she knows how am feeling. Just really hoping nothing else happens 

Ladies thanks for all your well wishes please keep us in your thoughts and prayers


----------



## chathamlady

Well heard back from the dr at 6 weeks6days hcg was 52081 and 8 weeks 1 days it was 105420 so they said not to worry and relax and that it looks like everything is progressing the way it should they dont want to do an us as im not bleeding and my levels increased but they dont knpw why im cramping


----------



## xxemmyxx

Glad to hear your alright chatamlady, I have cramping too on and off, try to worry xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm cramping more now than ever but I just have to trust its normal growing pains.
Grow babies grow!!!


----------



## Hippielove

Awesome news Lucy. Glad to hear everything fine with baby.


----------



## horseypants

It is going to be such a long weekend. Monday at 11.30 cant come too soon. I am scared but I need to know. I haven't been feeling pregnant :(. I even had some queasiness a week ago and not a hint of it now. I was fatigued before and now hyper. Boobs never got properly sore.... I'm praying! Thanks for all the encouragement and sweet posts ladies.


----------



## Megan252

horsey pants hope this weekend flies by for you! Good luck Monday.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I'm a prune today!!


----------



## Lucy529

Happy prune Megan !!!!

I'm an olive!!!!


----------



## Megan252

yay!! Happy Olive!!! How are you feeling Lucy?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay for prunes and olives! Can't wait until we're melons!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Pretty good actually still having some symptoms and have had no more bleeding thankfully, still nervous that something might go wrong tho but trying to stay positive 

How are you?

I hope time hurries Rachel I like melons lol


----------



## markswife10

I'm anxious for a Plum!!! Prune is coming up in a few days for me! <3 But having a baby melon will be awesome! ;) Then we'll be close to meeting these little ones!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm an olive!! :happydance:

Good luck at your scan today horsey xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Good luck for today horseypants.
Green olive- horay Emmy!!!


----------



## elixir

hi all, been ages since i logged in, mu mother in law is over for he past 12 days so been swamped. hope everyone is ok, after posting will check up on everyones posts. johnsongirl, how ru? hows the bean? and the scan? plz update. i had my scan last week and baby at 9 weks 6days yayyy and my luteal cyst resolved. ms little better although still throwing up and have lost 8 pounds. but as long as the baby is ok, its np. hope all of u r doing well. hugs for all jan mums!


----------



## elixir

horseypants good luck to u, fingers crossed! megan yayyy for prune, im a prune too!!!emmy yay for olive


----------



## cloves

good luck today horseypants I hope all goes well.
My dd woke me up early today claiming her ears hurt, she has had a cold for 2 weeks now, and also a fever today. So going to take her in to doctor, just waiting for them to open. 
Pregnancy is going well still feeling sick, but had growing pains all day yesterday. Praying I don't get my kids cold.


----------



## Lucy529

Horsey FX for you hun 

Emmy :happydance: your an olive !!!! 

Elixir yay on a great scan, hope you stop throwing up soon 

Cloves hope you daughter gets better soon and you don't catch the cold 

Afm been taking it easy somewhat gotta work so can't help it there, but my boss is hiring a helper for us which I will be training this week? And then I'll be getting days off :) am so excited for that I have been working every day for over a year and a half which I had greed to and was going to continue through my pregnancy but with complications I feel better not doing that


----------



## Megan252

Morning Ladies!

Cloves hope your little one gets better quick and you stay well!

Lucy great news you'll be getting some help. That's a long time to have worked every day!!

I have a doctor's appointment in a few hours. It'll just be an exam, probably a pap (ugh) so nothing too exciting. 2 weeks until my ultrasound!!

Hi to everyone and hope you all have a good day :)


----------



## Lucy529

Megan good luck with the pap I hate them 

I had an odd day off here and there or we would close early in off season but yes am a bit tired, don't want to risk my baby and we get the craziest people sometimes we're starting the summer season and it gets crazy so def looking forward to a few days off


----------



## cloves

made an appointment with her doctor, she will not eat today. 

so my neighbor opened her door and I almost started throwing up. Her house stinks so bad, but luckily she is moving this weekend. :happydance:


----------



## Megan252

ugh cloves that's terrible! Thank god she's moving. Sorry to hear about your little one :( I hate when they get sick.

Had my pap, hoping for no spotting. Even though I know what it would be from it'll still make my crazy brain start to worry!!


----------



## markswife10

Good luck at your scan today Horseypants!!! Hoping to hear some great news from you soon! <3


----------



## markswife10

Yay for Olive Emmy!!!! <3


----------



## xxemmyxx

It wasn't good news for horsey, I hope she doesn't mind me telling you but I know how hard it is writing it over and over again, I'm sure she will talk when she is ready,thinking of you horsey :hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## markswife10

Oh no, so so sorry Horsey :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Megan252

Oh no, I'm so sad to hear that. So sorry horsey :nope:


----------



## Lucy529

So sorry horsey :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

Thanks ladies. Im three for three :(


----------



## Lucy529

horseypants said:


> Thanks ladies. Im three for three :(

:hugs: so so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Megan252

I'm so sorry to hear that. Big hugs to you.


----------



## cloves

So sorry horsey.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm so sorry horseypants. Life is too cruel sometimes. Wishing you lots of luck for a new little miracle soon x


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Well I'm home from work again! I'm useless these past few weeks. Today I just can't stop being sick. Feel exhausted and dizzy, ugh!
Double digits today though- I'm in the prune club!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel congrats on prune a few more days for me and I'll be joining you,sorry you feel so icky. I was exhausted from work yesterday but should start training someone soon then I get a few days off :happydance: so this morning an in bed with my furry baby resting until I get hungry lol then I gotta cook me lunch


----------



## Raggydoll

I'm so sorry horseypants. :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Yay for prune Rachel!!! :happydance: I'll be joining you in two days! <3


----------



## elixir

im sooo sorry horsey. all the people here understnad the devastation u feel. hoping for ur miracle to come soon


----------



## elixir

racheal yayyy for prune, im a prune too! never thought id actually say this sentence and be happy hehe


----------



## Megan252

yay prune rachel!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay for prunes elixir- how are you doing? How's the ms? I'm so sick!! I've lost half a stone since getting pregnant! Just managed to eat some quavers!!!

How's everyone else? Who's next for a scan? Megan/markswife- think you are the furthest ahead- do you have a scan soon?
My next one is in 8 days then that's it until 20 weeks, unless i have another private one. I'm still grumpy that they don't offer nt scans here in South Wales. Have to go private or pay for the harmony blood test. I'm 31 and dh is 39 so we have some risk factors. Something new to stress over!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have really started being sick the last few days, I thought I had got away without it but its really bad, I feel exhausted!! I hope it's started just to reassure me everything is still growing in there nicely.

I have a scan date 9th July, they called me today to ask if I would be ok with a consultant doing it who is teaching another doctor, it will take an hour but I get free photos, I said why not cus I get to see baby for an hour!! But it's not until I'm 13 weeks so 4 weeks to wait instead of 3 boooooooo!! So I decided I'm defo going to have a private one next week to reassure me until then, I hope everything is ok!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- I can highly recommend a private scan. I would have gone crazy without mine. Trouble is.....now iv actually got a bit of hope its even more scary!!!


----------



## Megan252

I have my first scan on the 24th, less than 2 weeks! Still seems so far away.


----------



## markswife10

My MS is off and on. It comes and goes. Some days I feel lousy others I feel fine. And then there are days like yesterday where I felt fine until evening then I felt lousy! SO ready for the second tri! 

My next scan is next Wednesday on the 19th! I'll be about 11 weeks-ish then :) <3 SO excited!!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Mine is the 19th too markswife :)


----------



## ButterflyK

I am so sorry horseypants, we all know how hard this is and I hope and pray that a miracle will be coming your way soon. 

AFM: I have had morning sickness only after I eat, thankfully I haven't actually gotten sick just the uneasy stomach. I am thinking about booking a private scan here this week if my doctor can't get me in this week as I will be on vacation for 2.5 weeks after that, it would be nice to know everything is okay but I worry about doing a private scan vs a doctors office scan if something is wrong. I have been so tired, and boobs are killing me and also so thirst and running to pee every 10 min it's feels like. But I know yesterday I pulled a muscle in my back and every pain or twinge I expect to be MC and start bleeding I don't know if I will ever be comfortable at all until the baby is here.


----------



## markswife10

Woohoo for the 19th!! <3 How exciting!


----------



## chathamlady

My next scan is july 4th for IPS screening im still off work because of cramping and the fact my drive to work takes an hour so im anxious to see everything is okay


----------



## ButterflyK

Well I just booked a private scan for tomorrow just to see what's going on the doctor didn't want to see me until 3 weeks so I would be around 11 weeks but I don't think I can wait until then. I am now terrified of the 12 appointment tomorrow.


----------



## chathamlady

My next scan is july 4th for IPS screening im still off work because of cramping and the fact my drive to work takes an hour so im anxious to see everything is okay


----------



## xxemmyxx

I booked a private scan for next Tuesday evening. I am nervous but if something is wrong I would rather know now than in a months time! I will be 10 weeks 1 days next Tuesday do you think I will see much? Last scan I was 3 days behind so I could be less than 10 weeks at the scan.


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy at nearly 10 weeks you should see something resembling a baby from what I read :) my apt is next Thursday and I think am getting a quick u/s to check baby 

This morning I woke up feeling horribly nauseas and sorry tmi but gassy LOL my bbs were itchy ad hurting so am taking all that as a good sign that baby is progressing in there


----------



## ButterflyK

I had my scan!!! I am so happy I booked a private one now I feel a little better, baby measured 6+5 as I have a 34 day cycle but want to confirm with doctor in a few weeks before changing ticker (now based on lmp). Yolk sac (mmc never had one) and a heart beat!!! I am so in love and so happy


----------



## Megan252

yay butterfly! That's great news, so happy to hear :)


----------



## markswife10

Yay for feeling kinda icky Lucy! <3 Grow baby grow! :)

Woohoo on an awesome scan Butterfly!! Great news! 

AFM, I had a strange morning. I ate breakfast, wasn't feeling nauseated at all. I held it fine, no problem. I went to take my metformin pill and had only just put a little water on my tongue (I take metformin that way because it tastes nasty, if i put the pill in first I taste it, lol, so at this point I hadn't put the pill in my mouth at all), and that was it! It must have triggered my gag reflex or something because I ended up losing my whole breakfast (and I mean not just a gag throw up once, but kept coming, gross). Funny enough I took my metformin no problem after I was done. Go figure! Pregnancy can be so strange sometimes, lol!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats butterfly :)
Emmy- glad ubooked a scan- Lucy is right u should be able to see something baby shaped!!

Afm- I'm in hospital with hyperemesis. Uncontrolled vomiting and dehydrated. On a drip and had some good drugs so feeling lots better


----------



## Young414

Johnsongirl- OH GOSH!! Feel better!! :flower:

Congrats Butterfly! 

emmy- I hope you see something! I know you will! 

markswife- WOW! That is a strange case of MS. Glad it didn't last too long though! :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats butterfly on yor scan, it feels amazing doesn't it, I hope I get to feel it again next week!

Oh sorry your ms is playing up marks wife, I got sick in the shower the other day after 20 minutes hugging the toilet I gave up and it was the shower that got it instead :haha:

Oh noooo sorry Rachel you must be feeling rough!! Hope you feel better soon, baby will give you a rest soon I hope xx

Some days I feel so positive and then others I convince myself something is wrong do you ladies do this too? Sometimes my symptoms are so strong and then other times I find myself wishing they were more and then I get even crazier and think well symptoms can still happen if its a MMC so it could be that and arrrggggghhhh I drive myself crazy!!! My spotting has stopped now (fingers crossed) and instead of feeling more relaxed I start thinking maybe the spotting was a sign the baby was growing and now it's bad it's stopped!! How crazy am I??? I need locking up until 40 weeks


----------



## markswife10

haha it was very weird MS. 

Sorry you are so sick Rachel :( Hopefully they can get you on something that will make you feel better at home! 

Emmy, I'm sure everything is perfect in there <3 And agree with the other ladies, you should see a baby in there that resembles a baby <3 :) 

Also, my symptoms come and go too. Some days I feel perfectly fine, then other days I get MS or other crazy symptoms. The doppler has taken SO MUCH of my worry away. Before I had it though I did worry sometimes, even though I knew everything was fine in there :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I got a Doppler and all i could hear was a whooshing sound the same as my heart beat near the left hand side, I googled and it's either my artery or the placenta, I didn't hear a heartbeat, I know it's early still so I havnt got upset but it did little to reassure me, I will try once a week, it does say on the box to be used after week 14-16. Oh well we shall see what happens on TUesday xx


----------



## markswife10

xxemmyxx said:


> I got a Doppler and all i could hear was a whooshing sound the same as my heart beat near the left hand side, I googled and it's either my artery or the placenta, I didn't hear a heartbeat, I know it's early still so I havnt got upset but it did little to reassure me, I will try once a week, it does say on the box to be used after week 14-16. Oh well we shall see what happens on TUesday xx

I'm sure all is fine :) It does take awhile to find it at first. Once you have found it it is pretty easy to find after that (I pretty much know where baby is at so I know where to start looking and it doesn't usually take long to find him/her), but it is early for you still. IDK if you have looked but there are some very helpful videos on youtube demonstrating how to use it to find baby, they helped me a lot. You do have to start looking quite low (just above the pubic hair line). Also pushing in and angling it always helps me (generally I have to angle it downward toward my pubic bone and that's usually how I find it).


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats butterfly !!! 

Rachel hope you feel better soon :hugs: but glad your getting taken care of. 

Markswife sorry you got sick this morning I woke up with ms but have not thrown up (knock on wood) 

Emmy I feel the same way, some days I feel positive like today even bought a few baby things but then part of me says I should take them back :( it's a constant battle but we'll get through it, I have a huge fear of a mmc


----------



## ButterflyK

My symptoms have been pretty constant which I am grateful for but yes I know what you mean I do worry because of have a MMC I worry if something will happen and I not know. I was thinking about getting a Doppler as well and wanted to wait until after ultra sound to do so, so I will probably order one soon just for peace of mind.


----------



## chathamlady

Todays the first day with no cramps  but my ms is worse and bbs are really sore so Im happy about that


----------



## Lucy529

Chatham yay for no cramps :) other symptoms are reassuring mine has been the stuffy nose from the get go other symptoms come and go 

Butterfly I was able to get my hubby to agree to me getting one but after next weeks check up, I see the nurse tom but its just for a talk nothing big he said he would love to hear our baby too :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

markswife10 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> I got a Doppler and all i could hear was a whooshing sound the same as my heart beat near the left hand side, I googled and it's either my artery or the placenta, I didn't hear a heartbeat, I know it's early still so I havnt got upset but it did little to reassure me, I will try once a week, it does say on the box to be used after week 14-16. Oh well we shall see what happens on TUesday xx
> 
> I'm sure all is fine :) It does take awhile to find it at first. Once you have found it it is pretty easy to find after that (I pretty much know where baby is at so I know where to start looking and it doesn't usually take long to find him/her), but it is early for you still. IDK if you have looked but there are some very helpful videos on youtube demonstrating how to use it to find baby, they helped me a lot. You do have to start looking quite low (just above the pubic hair line). Also pushing in and angling it always helps me (generally I have to angle it downward toward my pubic bone and that's usually how I find it).Click to expand...

Thanks, I will keep trying but I'm going to try and wait until after the scan on Tuesday. Do use gel?


----------



## elixir

rachael, so sorry aboyt ur hyperemesis, its v exhausting! i have had it bad too, though not to the extent of being hospitalized. now my MS is better, but im freaking out abt that, y is it better? i guess its a no win situation, everything triggers a worry!
when ru guys going in for nuchal translucency scanning? its supposd to be done between 11 to 13 weeks i know. hope everything is ok. 
on another front having my mom inlaw over for 2 months is good company but honestly quite taxing! hope all stays ok.


----------



## Young414

Emmy- did you get the "angelsounds" doppler?? It sounds like the one I bought. You have to use gel, water, or what I do is use the gel aloe vera stuff...it's much much cheaper. I am fairly certain I heard the heartbeat at 10 weeks. It was very deep (if that makes sense). I had to suck in and push the doppler a little hard and I only heard it for a minute before the little one moved. I was becoming very disappointed that I couldn't hear anything. I haven't been able to hear it since. I'm going to try, like you, once a week. Because it's so inexpensive, it's not the best doppler out there. lol


----------



## Megan252

elixir said:


> rachael, so sorry aboyt ur hyperemesis, its v exhausting! i have had it bad too, though not to the extent of being hospitalized. now my MS is better, but im freaking out abt that, y is it better? i guess its a no win situation, everything triggers a worry!
> when ru guys going in for nuchal translucency scanning? its supposd to be done between 11 to 13 weeks i know. hope everything is ok.
> on another front having my mom inlaw over for 2 months is good company but honestly quite taxing! hope all stays ok.

My ms has improved a ton in the last week too, I was also worried but glad to hear yours is getting better too since we're due at the same time!!!

I am in for NT screening at 12+2. We debated not doing it this time, we had what was considered a positive result with my son but everything turned just fine. It was VERY stressful though. But we figured we might as well go for it just in case.

Good luck with MIL!!


----------



## Megan252

Rachel I hope you're feeling better! So sorry you ended up in the hospital :(

I'm off to my husbands parents farm for a week, no internet or cell service out there!! :cry: :wacko:

Hope everyone has a great week and good luck to anyone who has an ultrasound while i'm away!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young414 said:


> Emmy- did you get the "angelsounds" doppler?? It sounds like the one I bought. You have to use gel, water, or what I do is use the gel aloe vera stuff...it's much much cheaper. I am fairly certain I heard the heartbeat at 10 weeks. It was very deep (if that makes sense). I had to suck in and push the doppler a little hard and I only heard it for a minute before the little one moved. I was becoming very disappointed that I couldn't hear anything. I haven't been able to hear it since. I'm going to try, like you, once a week. Because it's so inexpensive, it's not the best doppler out there. lol

Yeah I have the angel sounds Doppler, it was only 20 quid so I thought if it doesn't work I won't mind. I am thinking I won't be able to hear cus I have too much fat on my tummy lol


----------



## markswife10

xxemmyxx said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> I got a Doppler and all i could hear was a whooshing sound the same as my heart beat near the left hand side, I googled and it's either my artery or the placenta, I didn't hear a heartbeat, I know it's early still so I havnt got upset but it did little to reassure me, I will try once a week, it does say on the box to be used after week 14-16. Oh well we shall see what happens on TUesday xx
> 
> I'm sure all is fine :) It does take awhile to find it at first. Once you have found it it is pretty easy to find after that (I pretty much know where baby is at so I know where to start looking and it doesn't usually take long to find him/her), but it is early for you still. IDK if you have looked but there are some very helpful videos on youtube demonstrating how to use it to find baby, they helped me a lot. You do have to start looking quite low (just above the pubic hair line). Also pushing in and angling it always helps me (generally I have to angle it downward toward my pubic bone and that's usually how I find it).Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I will keep trying but I'm going to try and wait until after the scan on Tuesday. Do use gel?Click to expand...

Yes, I just use regular aloe gel :) Doesn't matter if it is green or clear, but as long as it is the gel.


----------



## markswife10

I think the Angel Sounds isn't quite as sensitive, which is probably why you ladies are having problems finding it yet. Hopefully you'll find it soon! I LOVE my Sonoline B <3 Also I have some fat around my tummy too, but still found it early :) 

Actually, my doppler came in handy last night. I pulled my undies down to go to the bathroom last night and there was blood on my panty liner (I wear panty liner when I put my progesterone in). Of course it freaked me out, but I right away figured it was probably from the progesterone since I kind of had to shove it up in there a couple of times because it kept wanting to come back out, and that probably irritated my cervix (and I know progesterone suppositories can irritate the cervix). But just to calm my nerves I listened to baby with the doppler. SO reassuring <3 And any spotting is gone today, so definitely irritated cervix. Can't wait to be done with these suppositories, only 2 weeks left! :)

Last night I had another bout with MS too. Blah. Ended up getting sick about 20 minutes after I brushed my teeth. SO I had to brush them again. Nice. :blush:


----------



## markswife10

And squeee baby is a prune today!!!! <3 :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah I don't think it's as sensitive either, it looks like a cheap bit of plastic to be honest lol and also midwives sometimes struggle to find the heartbeat before 16 weeks with a Doppler so I'm not too worried. Only 5 more days until scan time <3

Congrats on the prune marks wife, I can't wait to be a prune, feels so grown up!


----------



## markswife10

xxemmyxx said:


> Yeah I don't think it's as sensitive either, it looks like a cheap bit of plastic to be honest lol and also midwives sometimes struggle to find the heartbeat before 16 weeks with a Doppler so I'm not too worried. Only 5 more days until scan time <3
> 
> Congrats on the prune marks wife, I can't wait to be a prune, feels so grown up!

LOL! Yes that's true about midwives! I wouldn't worry and I'm sure you'll have a fab scan <3 Only 6 more days until my scan! <3 SO can't wait! 

And I am SO excited about prune! LOL! Double digits! Can't believe it! <3 Not long for you! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife happy prune !!!!! 

Feeling sick today ms has been hitting me hard all morning :( I guess gotta take it reassurance ?


----------



## oyinkan

Hi ladies,been a while I posted on this thread ....been seriously down with ms and low progesterone cos am carrying 3 babies was so hapi when the scan picked all the 3 babies hrtbeat..........miss u ladies


----------



## Lucy529

Oyinkan wow three congrats !! 

Hey lovelies :wave: so this am woke up feeling a tad better but bbs are a little sore I also discovered that anything around my midsection is not happening :( I'm so bloated today it's not funny I swear I look 5 months preggo 

Got errands to run check back in later :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies I'm out of hospital, woo hoo! Feeling better, still nauseous but not actually throwing up now- a big improvement! Been really worried about the little bean- must have been stressful for her.
Oyinkan- wow triplets how cool!! Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## chathamlady

Wow triplets congrats oyinkan


----------



## oyinkan

JohnsonGirl said:


> Hi ladies I'm out of hospital, woo hoo! Feeling better, still nauseous but not actually throwing up now- a big improvement! Been really worried about the little bean- must have been stressful for her.
> Oyinkan- wow triplets how cool!! Hope you're doing ok.

Thanks ladies,it has been God helping me through oooh...it not easy ms combined with low progesterone been on progesterone shot on alternate days and av been on admission for bed rest waiting to do my cerclage at 14 weeks......thanks a lot ladies.


----------



## markswife10

Congrats on the triplets oyinkan!!! <3


----------



## cloves

Congrats on triplets oyinkan.

AFM busy week between sick kids and babysitting. Going to babysit another kid today, his mom just had her 2nd miscarriage since March. I was only one that knew she was pregnant. She is going to doctor for a check up. Then tonight going on date with my dh it is his birthday tomorrow and his parents offered to watch our kids. We are going to dinner and then go try to find a birthday present for our dd whose birthday is Sunday. Fun weekend coming up.


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel glad that your out of the hospital :hugs: hope it's smooth sailing from now on :) 

Am in a bitchy mood today everyone and everything seems to be bothering me :( 

Sundays Father's Day anyone get their OH anything? I got my hubby a key chain that says " "I'm going to be a daddy " but that's it oh and a card might get him a bib that says " I love daddy" but keep forgetting to look when I go to the store if I don't get it then oh well some other time


----------



## markswife10

I'm still trying to decide what I'm going to get my DH for Father's day, but I'm definitely getting him something because he got me roses on Mother's Day <3 <3 <3


----------



## Lucy529

Aaaaw that's so sweet of him markswife :)


----------



## markswife10

It was very sweet of him! <3 He surprised me with them, I had no clue he got them for me and had no clue he was even getting anything for me because it was so early in the pregnancy. But he did <3 SO SWEET <3 Made me cry :) I have a keeper for sure <3 <3 <3


----------



## Lucy529

Yes you do lucky you my hubby isn't bad he's just not very deiled and his excuse is that I'm picky :/ I am on something's but not everything LOL


----------



## Lucy529

OMG I'm really nauseas and my bbs are achy my nose is stuffy and am super tired ready for bed I think


----------



## xxemmyxx

Last year I got something for OH for Father's Day but then a week later on the 26th June I had a mc. I am really scared of the 26th June, I know it's crazy but I'm scared I'm going to mc on that day again, I was only 6 weeks last time, this time I will be 11. Could the world be so cruel??

I really want to get him something though, what do you think?


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy do what feels right for you we are terrified but you'll be 11 weeks :) my scary day is my bday bc I said I would make it either preggo or thinner I have my apt the day before and am so scared am going to get bad news, I guess we have to have faith that things will work out this time FX for us all 

Oooh am a Prune !!!! Double digits :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats on 10 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## ButterflyK

So I woke up this morning and boobs aren't as sore, has anyone else had this happen? I am terrified this is a bad sign. Yesterday I had alot of stress.


----------



## xxleannexx

Deleted sorry ladies wrong thread x


----------



## xxemmyxx

ButterflyK said:


> So I woke up this morning and boobs aren't as sore, has anyone else had this happen? I am terrified this is a bad sign. Yesterday I had alot of stress.

Sometimes I think my boobs feel better and then it comes back with avengance! So I think it comes and goes don't worry!

Hi Leanne, sorry you have been feeling poorly xx


----------



## markswife10

Butterfly, my boob soreness comes and goes. I freaked out at 7 weeks because my nausea faded, my boob soreness left, etc. (and at 6 weeks my boobs hurt like CRAZY and I was SO nauseated every single day), but saw a healthy bean at 7 weeks 2 days on the ultrasound. Now I'm over 10 weeks along, still dealing with nausea off and on, boobs hurt like crazy off and on, and heard a nice strong little heartbeat last night on my doppler <3 Symptoms come and go.


----------



## Lucy529

Morning ladies 
My bbs are a little sore too feels like someone punched them lol I gag when I brush my teeth and then am nauseas the rest of the morning but am happy to get symptoms just a few more days til my check up hope all is well tho am really attached to this little baby now :) nd m really feeling girl


----------



## xxemmyxx

I was so sick this morning!! Really hope it means baby is ok and growing in there


----------



## xxemmyxx

Wow sickness has really kicked in!! I'm 10 weeks tomoro so I'm a bit of a late starter! I am reassured by it though, how is everyone else?


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy I feel ya seems mine just kicked up a notch !! Hope it means my baby is doing ok and growing


----------



## chathamlady

Todays been a rough day vomitting i cant keep anything down some cramping hot flashes and a headache hoping this means everythings okay and growing


----------



## xxemmyxx

So spooky this morning I was wishing my scan was tonight instead of tomoro and then I got a call asking me to swap my scan to tonight!! 

So now my scan is tonight!! I am so nervous! Please be ok baby, please be ok!!

P.s I'm a prune!! Double digits! So grown up!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

That's great Emmy. Sure you'll be fine. Can't wait for an update :)


----------



## Young414

Hey ladies. My appointment is Today. I am hoping for good news. I REALLY hope that they do a scan. It would really relieve my anxiety.


----------



## ButterflyK

I hope everyone who has scans today gets good news, good luck ladies

AFM symptoms are back but also some cramping here and there I hope its just baby getting bigger


----------



## elixir

hi all, just came back from my 12 weeks scan, everything was fine, baby, heartbeat, movements, placenta, dating exactly at 12 weeks, except they couldnt see nuchal tranclucency. i know its increased thickness is mean to arouse suspicion between 11 and 13 weeks but why wasnt it seen? im really scared. neone gone thru this and know why it might not be visible?


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy congrats your a prune!!!! GL at your scan :) 

Young good luck Hun 

Butterfly today my symptoms seem to have gone too but have some light cramping and pressure down there hoping the same that its just baby growing 

Rachel how are you ? 

Elixir sorry cant help you much am not even getting a 12 week scan I'm getting the MaterniT21 blood test done or one like it the good thing about it I get to know the sex of my baby sooner :) 

:wave: everyone else sorry if I forgot anyone


----------



## markswife10

Good luck on the scans girls!!! Mine is in two days! <3


----------



## xxemmyxx

So.Frikkin.Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!

Saw the little baby wiggling around! Heard the heartbeat! Baby measuring 10 weeks 1 day, so it's been doing some extra growing ( I was 4 days behind at my last scan at 7 weeks)

I want to go every week!!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## horseypants

emmy, that is WONDERFUL!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Elixir- I'm so happy for you :) how does it feel- reassured. My scan on wed is the big one for me after the mmc last time.
Emmy and young- thinking of you both.
Markswife- it's me and you on Wednesday!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> emmy, that is WONDERFUL!

Horsey you haven't told the ladies here the good news about your miracle baby yet! Or have you and I missed it? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy congrats !!! :happydance: :happydance: 

I have my apt on Thursday don't know if they are doing an u/s or not tho we shall see


----------



## xxemmyxx

I think we should all get ultrasounds whenever we feel a bit crappy or worried. It's so amazing and reassuring and for the next few days I will be content, then I will start to worry again! Free ultrasounds for everyone!! :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy that would be nice right one every week :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have 3 weeks till my next one, seems ages away! I need to keep occupied otherwise im going to start having private ones in secret and rack up a huge credit card bill!


----------



## Lucy529

If I get one Thursday and all seems ok I won't get another until 18 weeks then one at 20 but am not sure yet since m considered high risk they migh do a few in between wish they made some for personal use. One that the dr would give you when you got a bfp that would really be nice


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha yeah that would be perfect!


----------



## horseypants

emmy, im not feeling so positive. so ive been avoiding saying anything until i know what im talking about. any extra luck ladies send it my way lol. if anyone has any ms, ill take that gladly too xo


----------



## Lucy529

Horsey can we share the ms today am feeling normal I have somehow convinced myself that am going to get bad news Thursday :'( this waiting is really doing me in

:hugs: horsey keeping you in my prayers


----------



## markswife10

OMGosh Emmy, SO happy for you!!! I can't wait to see our LO on Wednesday!!!

And yay Rachel!! Can't wait for our scans!!! <3


----------



## horseypants

Lucy, yes. Here's to us being ill xo


----------



## elixir

thanks racheal hon! and everyone else, except the fact that they couldnt see the nuchal translucency and have advised rescan in 4 weeks, has me really worried. what does it mean? i cant think straight, after the last loss, i think i have gone paranoid, always thinking of something going wrong. i cant sleep, my head hurts and am weepy. i hope everything is ok. 
horseypants lots of luck ur way hon.
rachael good luck bump buddy, all will be great. markswife lots of luck ur way too/
yay for emmy!


----------



## elixir

anyone having any knowhow about what the absence of nuchal translucenecy signifies plz ease my mind


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> emmy, im not feeling so positive. so ive been avoiding saying anything until i know what im talking about. any extra luck ladies send it my way lol. if anyone has any ms, ill take that gladly too xo

Sending luck and ms!! My ms only really kicked off from week 9 xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Maybe the baby was in a position that they couldn't get the measurements elixir? Didnt they explain to you why u need a rescan? In 4 weeks you will be too far along to see it anyway so I don't understand that. NT scans are between 11 and 13 weeks. 

Anyway I wouldn't worry too much, the tests aren't all that accurate or a certainty even if you do get a result. Did they say how big baby was measuring?


----------



## elixir

yes it was exactly measuring at 12 weeks. i know in 4 weeks it wd be too late, they didnt explain. im clueless. fingers crossed, maybe baby wasnt in the rt position?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Elixir it's a bit of a puzzle, if the baby wasn't in the right position you think they would explain that and reschedule for a week later....really mean not explaining it all to you! Where in the world are you? Did you get a report at the end of the scan? 

I am sure if there was something wrong they would have said, try not to worry xx


----------



## Young414

Emmy- CONGRATS!!! :happydance:

Horsey- I have you in my prayers! :) :hugs:

Elixir- I wish i knew more about that topic....I'm sorry! :shrug: But if the doctor didn't seem worried, you shouldn't worry too much..but we are women carrying babies...worrying is what we will do for the rest of our lives.. :flower: 

Markswife- I bet you can't wait for tomorrow!!!!! :winkwink:

everyone else- hello! :thumbup:

AFM- Update fom the appointment yesterday. I FINALLY met my doctor and she is sooo sweet and really seems invested in me and my future family. She read completely through my charts before coming into the room and knew everything about the miscarriage so I didn't have to go through the story again. 

She did a pap and checked my cervix. She said that my uterus is small for almost 12 weeks, so she thinks I am more in the 9-10 week mark. Fine by me, I mean, i'd rather be 12, but I will GLADLY take 9-10weeks. Due date= currently up in the air. We are supposed to go for a scan in the next week or so to scan for down syndrome. Not that it matters, but doing a scan and a little blood work will get me a FREE ultrasound! (or at least one that the insurance will pay for) so i'll take it! July 25 is the next OB appointment after that.


----------



## Young414

OH! and strong heartbeat!! HOW COULD I FORGET TO TELL YOU THAT?!?!?! :D it was found VERY quickly by the doctor! She was hesitant to try because of the unknown due date, but she did it anyways! THANKFULLY!


----------



## Lucy529

Young congrats !!! Hope they figure out your due date soon 

Elixir sorry cant help you much Hun is there anyway you can call them and ask them to explain it to you I hate drs that leave you like that luckily my dr always asks me if I understand and if I have questions :) even the u/s tech but I was lucky to get in with them hoe you are able to get some answers 

:wave: all you lovely ladies 

Afm getting some light cramping which am taking as stretching pains :) bbs tingle a little but nothing else I wish I had more symptoms ooh but last night we watched brother bear 2 omg had me crying like a baby :) hormones I hope


----------



## Lyndzo

Congratulations to all your ladies.

I am due Jan 12th 2014, after suffering a blighted ovum in January this year. Was a long and heartbreaking process that went on until March when I had a D&C. So excited to have my rainbow baby :)


----------



## Raggydoll

Horsey, sending you lots of luck. I hope you get your miracle. 

Elixir, I'm sorry you have extra worry following your scan. Have you spoken to your MW/Dr since. Unfortunately U/S techs don't tell you a lot. :hugs:

Good luck with your scan marks wife and congratulations on your Emmy. Young414, congratulations on the great appointment. It's the most amazing thing hearing the heartbeat. 

Welcome Lyndzo. 

AFM: I had a private scan this afternoon. Everything was measuring perfectly. (1 day ahead) I got to see and hear the heartbeat. I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders. 

Introducing my little rainbow. 
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af253/PandaG08/null-6.jpg


----------



## Lyndzo

Oh wow, what a great photo of your little one!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi girls. Welcome Lyndzo :)
Congrats young- that's great news. Hope you get a scan soon.
Elixir- maybe call your midwife and ask- it will definitely be too late for an nt measurement in 4 weeks.
Lucy- I've been having a lot of stretching achy type cramps too. Just the baby growing- grow baby grow!!!
Afm- I've had the absolute BEST day ever. Had a doc appointment for my clotting issues and they decided to do all my scans and stuff while I was there. I was totally petrified, started crying, my husband was at work so I had a bit of a melt down! Anyway the baby is fine- more than fine, she was dancing and waving her arms so much it was difficult for them to take measurements and all my pictures are blurry and a bit alien like!!! They put me forward 5 days!!!! I can't believe it. After my mmc experience this was just fantastic :)
Hubby taking me out for dinner tonight......even though I'll probably just throw it up- but I don't care because my baby is doing GREAT!!!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Raggydoll- yay for your scan, I'm really happy for you :happydance:


----------



## elixir

yay for rachael and raggy doll! so happy for u guys!
lyndzo, congrats. 
im seeing my doc tom, hopefully she can ease my mind. honestly us techs can be weird at times. but all was well, baby moving , measuring at 12 weeks, so i am going to stay happy.


----------



## Lucy529

Raggydoll great pic congrats :) 

Rachel congrats !!!! Just woke up again and bbs are achey :happydance: LOL and yes grow babies grow !! 

Lyndzo congrats and welcome 

Elixir glad your seeing your dr tom hope she explains everything to you


----------



## ButterflyK

Lots of good news from everyone! Glad everyone is getting good news hope it rubs off on me I have my first offical dr appointment tomorrow. I don't know if they will do a scan yet but I hope.


----------



## Lucy529

Butterfly FX for you Hun 

My apt is on Thursday and am already nervous hope we both get good news :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl said:


> Hi girls. Welcome Lyndzo :)
> Congrats young- that's great news. Hope you get a scan soon.
> Elixir- maybe call your midwife and ask- it will definitely be too late for an nt measurement in 4 weeks.
> Lucy- I've been having a lot of stretching achy type cramps too. Just the baby growing- grow baby grow!!!
> Afm- I've had the absolute BEST day ever. Had a doc appointment for my clotting issues and they decided to do all my scans and stuff while I was there. I was totally petrified, started crying, my husband was at work so I had a bit of a melt down! Anyway the baby is fine- more than fine, she was dancing and waving her arms so much it was difficult for them to take measurements and all my pictures are blurry and a bit alien like!!! They put me forward 5 days!!!! I can't believe it. After my mmc experience this was just fantastic :)
> Hubby taking me out for dinner tonight......even though I'll probably just throw it up- but I don't care because my baby is doing GREAT!!!!!

Great news :happydance::happydance::happydance: how many weeks are you ow then?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Today I measured 11+5!!! It doesn't work out with my ov dates at all- they said she may have just had a growth spurt!!!


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrat Lyndzo.


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl said:


> Today I measured 11+5!!! It doesn't work out with my ov dates at all- they said she may have just had a growth spurt!!!

Ooooo yay!! Mine had a growth spurt too. My OH said yes!! It's going to be a fat baby!!! :wacko:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Good luck with your scan today markswife.
I'm still super happy after yesterday- feel like I've got some real hope now!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Good luck today markswife thinking of you


----------



## ButterflyK

Leaving for the first official dr's appointment and really nervous


----------



## JohnsonGirl

ButterflyK said:


> Leaving for the first official dr's appointment and really nervous

Good luck, you'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Looking forward to all the great updates!


----------



## chathamlady

Well i had an emergency scan yesterday due to really bad pains they said baby is doing really well but think i have a appendicites so in the hospital so they can keep an eye on me


----------



## markswife10

Meet baby H (he/she is waving hi) <3 He/she was wiggling and jumping and waving his/her hands around :) SO cute! <3 But he/she wouldn't cooperate and give us a profile picture, so no angle of dangle to look at. lol! But he/she was measuring perfectly with a strong heartbeat of 170 BPM <3 They did change my due date to January 4th <3 :kiss::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ButterflyK

chathamlady said:


> Well i had an emergency scan yesterday due to really bad pains they said baby is doing really well but think i have a appendicites so in the hospital so they can keep an eye on me

Oh no I hope it works it's self out and you don't have to have surgery


----------



## ButterflyK

markswife10 said:


> Meet baby H (he/she is waving hi) <3 He/she was wiggling and jumping and waving his/her hands around :) SO cute! <3 But he/she wouldn't cooperate and give us a profile picture, so no angle of dangle to look at. lol! But he/she was measuring perfectly with a strong heartbeat of 170 BPM <3 They did change my due date to January 4th <3 :kiss::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


Great news! I love the picture so cute.


----------



## ButterflyK

Exam went good today the doctor didn't feel that I need a ultra sound (I didn't tell him about the private one) but he agreed that if I wanted one he would sign off so I have a 9 am Friday appointment at the doctors for a ultra sound. He said everything during the exam looks and felt good and that he was pleased with the symptoms I was having and glad to hear I have had no spotting. 

It's so nice to have a caring doctor who understands the concerns of someone who has had mc before and answered all my questions, he also calmed my nerves about the cramping


----------



## Lucy529

Chatham glad baby is doing good hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Markswife :happydance: congrats !!!! So cute :) 

Butterfly good that you like your dr and its nice to have someone who understands can't wait for your scan on friday my dr doesn't want me having any anywhere else but them am getting a 4D at some point but might not tell her about that lol 

Countdown to toms apt begins, but am oddly calm :shrug:


----------



## markswife10

Thank you ladies! <3 I am SO in love <3 

Hippielove, can you change my due date on the op to January 4th please? Thanks :)


----------



## ButterflyK

I will be glad to get a for sure due date Friday. I am still expect something to be wrong and I guess that's why I still haven't told OH yet, he has no clue as we have 2 houses and I am at one and he is at the other and I go over 2 weeks out of the month until this house is sold.


----------



## horseypants

Wheeeeee. Ultrasound today was great :)


----------



## Hippielove

horseypants said:


> Wheeeeee. Ultrasound today was great :)

When is your due date?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Chatamlady sorry your not well! Your like Kim kardashian she had that! But it turned out to not be appendicitis and everything was ok, hope you feel better soon!

So happy for all the great news! :happydance:


----------



## horseypants

January 29th


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> January 29th

What date is your wedding? X


----------



## horseypants

January 18th :)


----------



## ButterflyK

Lucy I hope your appointment goes good today


----------



## elixir

markswife congrats! 
chatamlady, get well soon babe.
lucy good luck for ur appointment. 
buterfly glad u have a great doc, makes all the difference.
as for me, saw my doc yest and she was fab. assured me all is fine, everything is ok. so im happy yayy. nausea also better, can eat a bit now


----------



## Lucy529

Unfortunately my apt might not happen I was denied coverage so they can't see me now I have to reapply or see about appealing the decision my hubby hasn't worked this whole month only am working so this is getting frustrating I might just say f*** it and not have prenatal care I know am taking a huge risk especially with me being high risk and possibly needing a c section but there is no way I can afford out of pocket, been in tears since last night :cry: my hubby is frustrated too so it's not helping we're not talking much right now and honestly am getting depressed the more I think about it the madder it makes me


----------



## horseypants

Awwwwww Lucy Doll, stay calm. I'm sorry I don't have a real solution! I am paying out of pocket. I can tell you yesterday's scan, which cost me 300 dollars (I make 20 an hour) was the best thing I've done. xo


----------



## ButterflyK

Oh Lucy I am sorry I have had to pay out of pocket as well, I know the scan tomorrow at the doctor will be about 200 but I would rather pay it and get a good scan and have :baby: checked out, I know that I paid 60 for a private scan last week but they really don't do anything other the heartbeat and picture (which I didn't get as bean was small). I would reapply if you can and see if they can get you approved.


----------



## Lucy529

I lied and told them I hadn't gotten anything yet LOL but it got me my apt and 4 weeks to get it all straightened out :) my lo is doing great no u/s but got to hear hb on Doppler it's funny she found it and baby moved away from it lol she found it again tho its in 150s :) and one more week until I'm in 2nd tri :happydance: def on :cloud9: my hubby got excited when he heard it too so happy right now 

Thanks ladies for you thoughts and prayers I feel so blessed

Loving the ticker horsey


----------



## horseypants

Yay Lucy!!!!! So happy for you :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Great news Lucy!

Lovin the ticker horsey :thumbup:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hey girls how's everyone? So happy to see all the good news :)
My sickness is much better and now im STARVING!!
I'm going to see my family this weekend. Looking forward to being a happy pregnant person and not scared stiff for a change!
Maybe it's about time I get a ticker- I'm a plum now!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel yes it's time for a ticker :) 

Thank you all again for the good wishes


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Hello everyone!! I am glad to read the updates and know that everyone is doing well!!

AFM- Today makes us 11 weeks 5 days and we are still cautiously awaiting the day that we are finally out of this :wacko: first trimester. Only a little while left thankfully!! :happydance: The last scan we had was at 10 weeks, but we go for another appointment on Tuesday. We will be 12 weeks 2 days, so hopefully we will get a nice clear picture of our LO. I am most excited to hear the heartbeat again. Hopefully I can control my emotions this time, since at the first appointment, once I heard the heart beat I :cry:'d so uncontrollably, I could barely breathe. I think it was truly just an emotional release of everything that I had been holding in since the last of out three losses. Hearing that little pitter patter put me on :cloud9: Heartbeat at 10 weeks was a strong 162 !!


----------



## markswife10

Yay Lucy!!!

Horsey love the ticker! <3

Rachel, I'm a plum tomorrow! <3 Definitely time for you to get a ticker! ;)


----------



## ButterflyK

Happy for you Lucy

Rachel you need a ticker! :winkwink:

AFM: I have my first ultra sound at the dr's this morning, baby is measuring 8 weeks 2 days which is right on track with what it should be based on lmp and length of my cycle. HB was 162 and the little bean was moving around.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Butterfly your picture is so cute!


----------



## ButterflyK

xxemmyxx said:


> Butterfly your picture is so cute!

Thanks I was really surprised they got such a good one the little booger was moving around and I just expected a side view like most people seem to get this earlier. I love it as you can see it's little arms/hands starting to form


----------



## markswife10

So cute butterfly!!! Looks like a little gummy bear <3


----------



## ButterflyK

markswife10 said:


> So cute butterfly!!! Looks like a little gummy bear <3

HAHA that is exactly what the tech said too. I was so nervous this morning but as soon as the ultra sound started there he/she was moving around and everything.


----------



## markswife10

Awww <3 Doesn't it just make you feel so much better after seeing them move around? It is priceless seeing all that movement <3


----------



## xxemmyxx

ButterflyK said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly your picture is so cute!
> 
> Thanks I was really surprised they got such a good one the little booger was moving around and I just expected a side view like most people seem to get this earlier. I love it as you can see it's little arms/hands starting to formClick to expand...

Yeah exactly you can see so much detail! My 10 week pic wasn't that clear, I hope my 12 week one is, I'm worried its cus I'm too chubby!


----------



## ButterflyK

markswife10 said:


> Awww <3 Doesn't it just make you feel so much better after seeing them move around? It is priceless seeing all that movement <3

I agree it really made it seem more real and less like something bad was going to happen. Everything looks good the baby, the sac, the heartbeat all looked great and while I should be 8+1 the little bean is measuring 8+2 lol


----------



## ButterflyK

xxemmyxx said:


> ButterflyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly your picture is so cute!
> 
> Thanks I was really surprised they got such a good one the little booger was moving around and I just expected a side view like most people seem to get this earlier. I love it as you can see it's little arms/hands starting to formClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah exactly you can see so much detail! My 10 week pic wasn't that clear, I hope my 12 week one is, I'm worried its cus I'm too chubby!Click to expand...

Emmy hopefully you will get a really nice clear picture next time, they change so quickly.


----------



## ButterflyK

Lucy529 said:
 

> I lied and told them I hadn't gotten anything yet LOL but it got me my apt and 4 weeks to get it all straightened out :) my lo is doing great no u/s but got to hear hb on Doppler it's funny she found it and baby moved away from it lol she found it again tho its in 150s :) and one more week until I'm in 2nd tri :happydance: def on :cloud9: my hubby got excited when he heard it too so happy right now
> 
> Thanks ladies for you thoughts and prayers I feel so blessed
> 
> Loving the ticker horsey

Lucy that is good I am glad they got you in and you got to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Raggydoll

Butterfly, your scan picture is amazing. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Butterfly your scan pic is so cute I should of asked my dr yesterday if they could do a scan as a bday gift to me LOL but I guess can't complain much my baby is ok and thats the best gift this year. 
My prediction was right I had told my boss I would make it to my bday preggo or thinner loving preggo :happydance: I went to some shops today straight to baby section wish I knew what was having so many cute things in there. I think once I know am going to buy a pink or blue onesie that says "I love daddy" to tell my hubby :)


----------



## khaya

Hi cai i join u ladies. I am a mother of three wonderful boys. Had a missed miscarriage early Feb this year. Currently 11 weeks and 4 days and super scared but encouraged by reading all yr posts.


----------



## Lucy529

Khaya congrats Hun and welcome h&h 9 to you :)


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Khaya.


----------



## markswife10

Welcome Khaya!!!!

AFM, 12 weeks today!!! Baby is a PLUM!!! Squeee :yipee:


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife your a plum!!!!! Lol

I'm a lime !!!!!


----------



## ButterflyK

I can't wait until my little one gets to be a plum or lime! Congrats ladies.


----------



## Megan252

Hi Ladies! We're back from vacation. Glad to hear all the good news since I last logged in. 

Markswife - we have the same due date now!!

My ultrasound is Monday, i am excited and nervous! Oh and none of my pants fit anymore, haha! Hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## Lucy529

Hope you had fun Megan welcome back :) :wave:


----------



## Hippielove

List is updated, is there any more due dates changes beside Markswife that I missed?


----------



## markswife10

Yay Megan for due date buddies!!! <3 Good luck at your ultrasound! I'm sure everything will go perfectly :)

Yay for lime Lucy!!! <3 

Thanks for the update Hippie :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl said:


> Hey girls how's everyone? So happy to see all the good news :)
> My sickness is much better and now im STARVING!!
> I'm going to see my family this weekend. Looking forward to being a happy pregnant person and not scared stiff for a change!
> Maybe it's about time I get a ticker- I'm a plum now!!!

Get a ticker woman!!! Hope your ok! I have a vet question for you, my little kitten Princess has licked a patch on her foot so much that there is no fur and it's red, she doesn't mind if you touch it so it can't be that painful but she constantly licks and bites it. I'm going to try and get her into the vets tomoro but any ideas what it is? And is it dangerous for me should I stop handling her? Thank you xxxxxx


----------



## ButterflyK

xxemmyxx said:


> JohnsonGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls how's everyone? So happy to see all the good news :)
> My sickness is much better and now im STARVING!!
> I'm going to see my family this weekend. Looking forward to being a happy pregnant person and not scared stiff for a change!
> Maybe it's about time I get a ticker- I'm a plum now!!!
> 
> Get a ticker woman!!! Hope your ok! I have a vet question for you, my little kitten Princess has licked a patch on her foot so much that there is no fur and it's red, she doesn't mind if you touch it so it can't be that painful but she constantly licks and bites it. I'm going to try and get her into the vets tomoro but any ideas what it is? And is it dangerous for me should I stop handling her? Thank you xxxxxxClick to expand...

If cats are like dogs then its probably a food allergy. I run a dog rescue but I dont know if cat's would be the same


----------



## ButterflyK

My due date is now the 29th


----------



## xxemmyxx

ButterflyK said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsonGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls how's everyone? So happy to see all the good news :)
> My sickness is much better and now im STARVING!!
> I'm going to see my family this weekend. Looking forward to being a happy pregnant person and not scared stiff for a change!
> Maybe it's about time I get a ticker- I'm a plum now!!!
> 
> Get a ticker woman!!! Hope your ok! I have a vet question for you, my little kitten Princess has licked a patch on her foot so much that there is no fur and it's red, she doesn't mind if you touch it so it can't be that painful but she constantly licks and bites it. I'm going to try and get her into the vets tomoro but any ideas what it is? And is it dangerous for me should I stop handling her? Thank you xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> If cats are like dogs then its probably a food allergy. I run a dog rescue but I dont know if cat's would be the sameClick to expand...


Thanks for your reply! Yeah I did wonder if that could be it, she keeps eating the big cats food instead of her own, I will have to start feeding them separately.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Is she still in her cage? It could be boredom. Also they like their feet when something else itches so check for fleas and dirty ears.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

How do I get the fruit ticker Emmy?


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl said:


> How do I get the fruit ticker Emmy?

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/FruitTickerChooseBackground.aspx

Click that link, put your due date in, then you have to go to user cp on here and edit your signature and paste the link in. I'm no good at explaining, markswife told me how to do it xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl said:


> Is she still in her cage? It could be boredom. Also they like their feet when something else itches so check for fleas and dirty ears.

She is out of the cage, the foot thing has started since she has been out. I have checked her for fleas and she was treated for worms and fleas and everything when she got her vaccines. Will try and get her in the vets tomoro xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm a lime!! :happydance:


----------



## markswife10

Woohoo for Lime Emmy!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Young414

Hippielove said:


> List is updated, is there any more due dates changes beside Markswife that I missed?


Hey hippie! Mine has changed....but we don't know what it is yet...So?? Do what you will I guess. lol :wacko:


----------



## chathamlady

Hi ladies im finally home after 6 days in the hospital they were able to treat the appendicitis with antibiotics so no surgery for now :) baby seems to be doing well next 2 weeks will be long waiting on my next ultrasound


----------



## xxemmyxx

So glad your ok Chathamlady, must of been such a scary time! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM I took the kitty to the vets so she has some cream to put on her sore bit.

I am doing fine, tired and sick but I'm eating mc Donald's hehe, I can always stomach maccies!! This week will go so slowly!!


----------



## Hippielove

Young414 said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> List is updated, is there any more due dates changes beside Markswife that I missed?
> 
> 
> Hey hippie! Mine has changed....but we don't know what it is yet...So?? Do what you will I guess. lol :wacko:Click to expand...

Your next scan is not every far away so when you find out just let me know. But, for right now I'll keep you where your at on the list.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone :flower:
I've just been for the harmony blood test. They don't do nt scans on the Nhs in Wales so you have to pay private. We decided to do the harmony instead to get a more accurate result......and we'll find out the sex! Scan went great- baby still dancing in there :happydance: it's funny- I still have the fear every time they put the probe on my belly that they're gonna tell me my little one has passed away. I feel so great now though after the scan- bean is still growing- grow baby grow!! Results back in 2 weeks.
Baby also still measured ahead so I'm gonna accept it- I'm now 12+4 and due 2nd January :cloud9:
Hope everyone else is doing great too.
In other news, my sickness is getting a bit better and my boobs are less sore. Think I'm getting a tiny bump too- cant seem to suck it in anymore! Constantly walking around with the top button on my trousers undone :blush:
When does 2nd tri start?


----------



## markswife10

Woohoo so happy for you Rachel! <3 I count 13 weeks as second tri (which we are both coming up on FAST! I think technically it is 13+3, but all my books say 13 so I'll go by that ;) )


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats Rachel :happydance:


----------



## Megan252

Here's baby! I am measuring right on track. HB was 154 bpm and he/she looks very healthy :) It was so exciting to see the little bean bouncing around in there :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







export--124663020.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Megan252

ya Rachel!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats Megan and great photo :)


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel and Megan congrats on great scans :) so happy for you guys 

My dr said she counts 2nd tri starting 12 weeks but am going to wait a little longer before going into that forum but have been stalking can't help it am excited lol 

Am supposed to get that blood test too Rachel or the MaterniT21 test at my next apt but if I don't get this medical crap taken care of there won't be a test or prenatal for that matter there is so much stuff going on that am running low on funds and becoming frustrated with the situation, but I have faith that things will somehow come together :) 

Congrats ladies


----------



## horseypants

Lucy, best of luck. Don't let the man get you down. 

I had a scan today and everything looked perfect! After a few bad scares, this looks like a sticky baby, I am starting to gain some confidence that this is it and I will finally be a mom! <3

I have an appointment with my obgyn Wednesday... and then I'll see the RE for the last time July 3, before I officially "graduate." We are starting to get excited to tell people, but I'm still holding back on that even though it is hard. My wedding date is Jan 18. Due date is Jan 28, so people will have tough questions which I am avoiding. :) All I know is this is a HUGE blessing and I will be the happiest bride in the world <3.


----------



## Lucy529

Aaaw horsey congrats Hun so happy that things are looking good for you :happydance:


----------



## markswife10

Awww Megan, what an adorable photo! <3 

Haha Lucy I'm excited for the 2nd tri too! <3 I will graduate to the 2nd tri forum on Saturday <3 SO EXCITED!!!

Horsey, I am SO glad everything is going great with this bean! <3 Keep on growing little one! This is for sure your miracle baby!


----------



## Megan252

yay horseypants!! Congratulations on your scan :)


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife am a week behind you I'll be 12 weeks Saturday :) Im really wanting a Doppler now lol wish I had one oh well I know baby will move soon so


----------



## xxemmyxx

Megan that is such a cute photo!!

So happy horsey! R you having to change your dress now? I saw your pics before, will they accommodate a gorgeous bump? If baby comes early you could have an extra guest at the wedding! Either way I am sure it will all work out and be magical and special xx

This week needs to hurry up so I can be 12 weeks already!!


----------



## horseypants

Ooooh 12 weeks you lucky duckies! 

Emmy, the dress is totally gonna be awesome prego. Very big and poofy, but totally accommodating of da bump. I've been thinking about it this morning realizing my rib age might get bigger. I'm getting measurements taken at the end of July. I
Might have to go corset top instead of a zipper in back unfortunately. Below the ribcage, it just poofs out. Xo


----------



## xxemmyxx

You will be there soon horsey! 

Oh yeah corset top is a good idea cus then you have room to grow and can loosen it. I spose we have no idea how our bodies are going to change. I already feel like my back has got fatter!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Sounds exciting horsey- new baby and a wedding in one month. Good times!
<3


----------



## markswife10

Exciting Horsey! I would definitely recommend the corset back, pregnant or not. It takes SO much stress off with having to fit in the dress perfectly, it gives a lot of room for play (plus I think it looks pretty anyway). :) I had a corset back on my dress and absolutely LOVED it :) <3


----------



## markswife10

Lucy529 said:


> Markswife am a week behind you I'll be 12 weeks Saturday :) Im really wanting a Doppler now lol wish I had one oh well I know baby will move soon so

Haha awesome! You are coming up on it fast!!! <3 I'm having SO much fun "playing" with our baby with the doppler lately (for only a few minutes, mind you, not like all day, lol). He/she likes to move away from it and I chase it with the doppler wand haha, then I'll hear a "whoosh" or "swish" when the baby moves his/her limbs near it <3 SO cute! :cloud9:


----------



## xxemmyxx

I still havnt heard the heartbeat but what I can hear now is loads of swooshing and whooshing and noises that sound like flips, I couldn't hear this before, I'm hoping its the baby, I think I can hear the placenta when I'm near these noises I can hear the wind through trees kind of noise...


----------



## JohnsonGirl

When's your next scan Emmy?


----------



## xxemmyxx

On Monday I'm having another private one. NHS one is on the 9th July.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Do you think it's bad I can't hear it then? I thought it was just too early. I couldn't hear it at 10 weeks but heard it at the scan. It does say on the box to use from 14-16 weeks. I'm having a wobbly day today cus tomoro is the 26th June, the day I lost my last bean :cry:


----------



## markswife10

xxemmyxx said:


> I still havnt heard the heartbeat but what I can hear now is loads of swooshing and whooshing and noises that sound like flips, I couldn't hear this before, I'm hoping its the baby, I think I can hear the placenta when I'm near these noises I can hear the wind through trees kind of noise...

It could be the baby. Sometimes you can hear the baby moving without hearing the heartbeat :) I'm sure everything is fine, especially since you said you had the Angel Sounds doppler. Those aren't as sensitive as the Sonoline B, so probably harder to pick stuff up with it.


----------



## Lucy529

Hey ladies :wave: haven't been on much or rather at all today had a busy morning then work just got home a few minutes ago and I'm beat relaxing a bit before going to sleep another long day tom too but at least it makes the days fly by 

Hope you're all well :hugs: all around


----------



## markswife10

How is everyone today?


----------



## Megan252

Hi Ladies! Feeling good today. I'm having lots and lots of stretching feelings in my lower abdomen, definitely not cramping though. Anyone else feeling that?


----------



## Lucy529

Megan I had been feeling that a few days go and then yest and today nothing I feel pretty normal just my sides hurt a little it scares me bc I keep thinking am not pregnant anymore :( I think am going to get a Doppler just for my own sanity


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Megan- I feel lots of stretching in my lower abdomen, not painful cramps just a full pressure type feeling. My tummy is definitely starting to grow too. May have to look at some maternity jeans soon, eek!!


----------



## Megan252

Rachel Thats how I would describe it too, like a pressure type feeling. Maternity pants are great :)

Lucy mine seems to come and go as well. I had about a week of no symptoms at all before my ultrasound and was starting to worry but then the ms came back with a vengeance! I'm hoping it starts to get better soon.


----------



## Lucy529

I have to see the nurse tom am going to try to see if she can use the Doppler for me I won't see her again until I get all the medical stuff fixed


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have a full feeling in my uterus and some days I can feel it aching. My tummy has come out in the lat couple of days!! I need maternity clothes, I really look pregnant and I can see people glancing at my tummy at work hehe they mst think I have been eating too much!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Also my symptoms come and go and when I start to get worried the sickness comes back as if to say hey I'm still here! Plus I'm mega tired all the time that never improves


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy I just got this very very sicky feeling ms is coming back ugh but yay LOL but am so so hungry want Chinese but no one can go get it for me :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

Get it delivered! Xx


----------



## Lucy529

If only they don't deliver :( might pick some up tom one of the down sides of living in a small town 

Omg I have been nauseas all afternoon I take back what I said earlier


----------



## JohnsonGirl

13 weeks- I'm a peach!!!!
My symptoms come and go, boobs are less sore. Still on anti sickness tablets- bit worried about stopping them!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel congrats on a Peach !!!! When are you getting a ticker?


----------



## markswife10

Yay Rachel, congrats on peach!!!! I agree, you need a ticker! ;)

I'll be peach in 2 days! <3 SO excited! 

My symptoms are still there off and on. I get slight nausea now and then and have been feeling SO hungry sometimes lately. And yesterday I slept for 2-3 hours in the afternoon because I was SO tired!


----------



## Megan252

I'm still so tired as well. Just woke up from a 2.5 hour nap :) I remember starting to feel more normal around 14 weeks with my first so I'm hoping that's the magic number again!

Congrats Rachel!!!


----------



## horseypants

I woke up slightly dehydrated with no cramps or nausea so I'm hoping they'll be back today :)


----------



## Lucy529

Horsey cramps will come and go Hun don't worry I know easier said than done 

Are you ladies getting any backaches? Mine seems to ache some my tummy is all popped out it had gone down now its bloated again I hope is going ok in there don't have another apt until 7/18 :(. Ugh I really need a Doppler but with ms my hubby says that should be reassurance enough were also trying to save until we get all our medical crap taken care of


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy I just ordered a Chinese! Yummy xx


----------



## Lucy529

I had it yest after my apt. :). It was good but I want to go to this buffet thats over an hour away but so delish, maybe when I have my 20 week scan with the specialist there, hope you enjoyed it :thumbup:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah it was yummy but I have such a small appetite now it's very disappointing, I used to love feasting lol! So i gave the rest to OH who ate every last bit with such ease...well jel! 

I am the lightest now i have been in over a year! Even lighter than when I went to slimming world befor I got pregs, I kind of wanna go back to slimming world and show them how skinny I am, I'm only 2lbsoff my stone award!! 

Never in a million years did I think I would loose weight and be my lightest weight all year at 12 weeks pregnant! Crazy! I hope my small appetite remains, I'm a it worried its going to come back with avengance second trimester and I am guna get sooooooo fat!!! My tummy is really sticking out now though I love it which is why it's weird to be lighter. I do think because I'm already big my body is helping me out a bit so I don't gain too much weight. 

Hope everyone is ok 

Quick question is anyone else taking 75mg aspirin? I was prescribed it from GP, she gave me a supply up to 12 weeks which has almost ran out. I dont wanna stop taking it in case it's the reason this pregnancy stuck!! Anyone know how long they were told to take it?


----------



## Lucy529

I'm a plum!!!!! :happydance: and going by my dr in 2nd tri :happydance: LOL and to celebrate have a bit of cramping and nausea :) I hate it but I love it LOL 

Emmy I have gained a few lbs but my dr thinks am not eating then yest at this nurse apt nothing to do with my other drs that I see once a month tried putting me on a low fat diet bc she said I'm at risk for diabetes (I let her know am already a diabetic) shocker for her and I refused to change my diet I know what works for me and not going to go by some "standards" they think are right she said I had gained 14 lbs !!WTF at my prenatal apt the dr asked if I'm eating bc I had not gained in two weeks :dohh: 

I really hope I don't gain much either just bc I plan on going right back on my diet once LO is here, I wanna be a fit mamma so I can play with my baby and not worry that I might not be there later on in life 

Sorry not much help on the aspirin front try calling your dr and asking you could also buy over the counter low dose if you wanna keep taking it we gotta do what we can to keep these babies growing

You should def go show off :) I'm an honest believer that our bodies know what works and what doesn't we just need to listen if you know what I mean oh and congrats on being the lightest at 12 weeks


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi girls. My tummy is popping in and out- never goes fully in though. Can't wait for a proper bump! I've lost weight too, mostly because of all the sickness.
Emmy- I'm taking aspirin and will stay on it all the time until a few weeks before due date. I have clotting probs though and inject heparin every day so maybe I'm different? I don't think it can hurt though.
Me and hubby went browsing in mammas and pappas today- so exciting! I've not bought anything yet though! Maybe I will when I find out the sex in 10 days- whoop!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay for plum Lucy :)


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel lucky in 10 days you'll know what your having I have to wait unti 18 weeks for an u/s :( I have an apt in two weeks but only blood work I doubt they're going to do one sooner but I can hope LOL


----------



## markswife10

Baby's a PEACH!!!! :yipee: :yipee:

Yay Lucy for Plum!!! Congrats!

Emmy, I take a low dose aspirin every day just as a safety precaution (because of my history of miscarriage). If it would make you feel better, you could probably find a bottle of low dose 81mg aspirin at a pharmacy or store like Wal-mart. 81 mg really isn't much more than 75, and I take the 81 mg :)


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Markswife !!!!!! 

I'm going out to see what's on clearance today lol might get a little something 
Just noticed one of my bbs is bigger thn the other it's always been like that but man I can really tell LOL


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- aspirin comes as 300mg standard in all the supermarkets so just take a quarter a day for 75mgs ;)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Second trimester- whoop whoop!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am having some cramping this evening:growlmad: I hope it's not bad, maybe I need a poo (tmi)


----------



## Lyndzo

I have 1 week left until 2nd trimester.. so excited!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Good luck with your scan today Emmy ;) xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

hi ladies, here is my little jelly bean! 

everything is fine, i found out i have an anterior placenta, anyone know what that means? sonographer also said that he could see a small bleed under my placenta that looks like old blood that might come out so not to be alarmed!! sounds scary to me, anyone else had this?

heart beat was 164bmp and we have announced it to everyone this evening, even facebook!

it was so cute the baby was wriggling around doing flips and all sorts!
 



Attached Files:







baby boakye.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Megan252

Yay! Congrats emmy, what a beautiful little baby :)

An anterior placenta just means the placenta is on the front of the uterus (abdominal side) instead of the back. I had this with my son. The only real impact the doc told me was that it might be a little more difficult to feel fetal movement because the placenta will sort of cushion it....I didn't have that problem at all though!!


----------



## Megan252

Yay to second tri Rachel!!

You're almost there Lyndzo!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Megan252 said:


> Yay! Congrats emmy, what a beautiful little baby :)
> 
> An anterior placenta just means the placenta is on the front of the uterus (abdominal side) instead of the back. I had this with my son. The only real impact the doc told me was that it might be a little more difficult to feel fetal movement because the placenta will sort of cushion it....I didn't have that problem at all though!!

Ahh thank you, sounds so ominous but it's normal phew

Thank you I'm shocked how good the photo is, proper little baby now!


----------



## markswife10

Aww yay Emmy! <3 Sweet looking little baby you have there :) And congrats on 12 weeks!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Emmy :) cute baby !!!! Happy 12 weeks too


----------



## ButterflyK

Emmy cute picture. I can't wait for my 12 week scan. Everyone seems to be doing good and moving into the 2nd trimester. 

Afm: no real change still tired might be getting a little better, sense of smell and taste has magnified greatly, still nausea here and there but have problems eating nothing sounds good or taste good and when I do fine something good to eat seems that I can't eat that much, also boobs still really sore and tender.


----------



## Lucy529

Weird question does anyone's shoulder blades hurt it hurts from my shoulder blades to my bbs it painful and hard to sleep :(


----------



## oyinkan

Hi ladies,and hapi 12wks to Emmy


----------



## horseypants

I'm a PRUNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy :p 
I've never made it this far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats horsey :cloud9:


----------



## ButterflyK

horseypants said:


> I'm a PRUNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy :p
> I've never made it this far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will be one tomorrow!!!


----------



## horseypants

yay! you too congrats emmy and yay butterfly :p i'm still a little nervous but now I'm thinking this has to be it


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats horsey your. Prune !!!!


----------



## markswife10

Woohoo Congrats Horsey and yay for prune tomorrow Butterfly!!! <3 Enjoy every milestone! :)


----------



## shefali83

Hi guys..dunno if you remember me anymore. I havent been online at all since quite a while. Have lurked once or twice to check on all. Have been down with all day bad nausea n occassional puking. Worse of all almost everyday headaches n migraines.. still the same :/ had my nt scan at 12+3. All went well :)


----------



## Hippielove

shefali83 said:


> Hi guys..dunno if you remember me anymore. I havent been online at all since quite a while. Have lurked once or twice to check on all. Have been down with all day bad nausea n occassional puking. Worse of all almost everyday headaches n migraines.. still the same :/ had my nt scan at 12+3. All went well :)

Glad to see your back. Hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Young414

Hello Ladies! I'm back too! I check on you all everyday and know all of the stories..I am just not one to post often! I had my ultrasound yesterday and everything went wonderfully. DH and I were able to see and hear the baby's heartbeat. :) LO was moving all around in there..I even have a picture of the LO punching the sonogram..really..You see the entire fist..It sank deep all of a sudden then "BAM" punch and a picture. It was wonderful! I am glad to see everyone progressing well! We are on our way ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## shefali83

Young414 said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm back too! I check on you all everyday and know all of the stories..I am just not one to post often! I had my ultrasound yesterday and everything went wonderfully. DH and I were able to see and hear the baby's heartbeat. :) LO was moving all around in there..I even have a picture of the LO punching the sonogram..really..You see the entire fist..It sank deep all of a sudden then "BAM" punch and a picture. It was wonderful! I am glad to see everyone progressing well! We are on our way ladies! :thumbup:

Wow wish u had taken a video for us :D


----------



## shefali83

Hippielove said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys..dunno if you remember me anymore. I havent been online at all since quite a while. Have lurked once or twice to check on all. Have been down with all day bad nausea n occassional puking. Worse of all almost everyday headaches n migraines.. still the same :/ had my nt scan at 12+3. All went well :)
> 
> Glad to see your back. Hope you start feeling better soon.Click to expand...

Thanks dear.. i m surviving on nausea meds big time..cant wait for 2nd tri now :)


----------



## Young414

shefali83 said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys..dunno if you remember me anymore. I havent been online at all since quite a while. Have lurked once or twice to check on all. Have been down with all day bad nausea n occassional puking. Worse of all almost everyday headaches n migraines.. still the same :/ had my nt scan at 12+3. All went well :)
> 
> Glad to see your back. Hope you start feeling better soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks dear.. i m surviving on nausea meds big time..cant wait for 2nd tri now :)Click to expand...


Not long now... 6 more days and you'll be there!! :happydance:


----------



## shefali83

Young414 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys..dunno if you remember me anymore. I havent been online at all since quite a while. Have lurked once or twice to check on all. Have been down with all day bad nausea n occassional puking. Worse of all almost everyday headaches n migraines.. still the same :/ had my nt scan at 12+3. All went well :)
> 
> ..
> Glad to see your back. Hope you start feeling better soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks dear.. i m surviving on nausea meds big time..cant wait for 2nd tri now :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not long now... 6 more days and you'll be there!! :happydance:Click to expand...

But sadly dh wont be in town next week to celebrate with me. We have our 5th anniversary next week too. He ll miss that too :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

shefali83 said:


> Hi guys..dunno if you remember me anymore. I havent been online at all since quite a while. Have lurked once or twice to check on all. Have been down with all day bad nausea n occassional puking. Worse of all almost everyday headaches n migraines.. still the same :/ had my nt scan at 12+3. All went well :)

Hi I remember you from the trying before AF thread! Glad to see your pregnant and everything is going well! Hope your sickness gets a bit better xx


----------



## ButterflyK

I can't wait for the 2nd tri, the next scan we have will be the 18th and I should be 12+1 weeks, and this time OH gets to be there. But today baby is a prune!


----------



## shefali83

xxemmyxx said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys..dunno if you remember me anymore. I havent been online at all since quite a while. Have lurked once or twice to check on all. Have been down with all day bad nausea n occassional puking. Worse of all almost everyday headaches n migraines.. still the same :/ had my nt scan at 12+3. All went well :)
> 
> Hi I remember you from the trying before AF thread! Glad to see your pregnant and everything is going well! Hope your sickness gets a bit better xxClick to expand...

Hey emmy! I remember u too. You name sounded way too known to me :) so glad to see u here too.. we can share our journey together :)


----------



## hopestruck

Hello ladies, do you mind if I join you? Now that I've passed the 12w mark (for the first time EVER!) I feel ready to join a due date club...and the PAL ladies are definitely the ladies for me. I see a few familiar faces in here - woo hoo! (Shefali, congrats sweetie! :thumbup:)

My story: I have dealt with recurrent m/c since fall 2011. We had 5 early m/c, all were empty sacs/chemicals except for one (genetically normal boy lost at 7w2d). Doctors basically think I just had bad luck and was implanting poor quality embryos. I was on progesterone and am still on baby aspirin...that's it. All seems to be going VERY well with this preg so far - betas were through the roof (in siggy) and 9w and 11w scans were perfect. So I'm really hoping this is our sticky rainbow. My EDD (based on O) is Jan 15, 2014!

Lovely to meet you all! :hi:


----------



## hopestruck

Also, Lyndzo, do you happen to have an account on weddingbee? I swear there was a lyndzo on there with an EDD around the same time as me!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi ladies i finally decided to get a journal, i want you all to read join in with me lol but my first problem is i dunno how to put the link in my signature, i think the link is there but it doesnt say "Emmy's Little Bean" so no one will know to click on it??????


----------



## hopestruck

xxemmyxx said:


> Hi ladies i finally decided to get a journal, i want you all to read join in with me lol but my first problem is i dunno how to put the link in my signature, i think the link is there but it doesnt say "Emmy's Little Bean" so no one will know to click on it??????

Hi Emmy,

I will try to help...You want to type the text of your journal "Emmy's pregnancy journal" or whatever, select it, and then click the link button and enter the URL address. Make sense? This is what mine looks like (minus the spaces) in the box:

My please-be-sticky journal[/ URL]


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thank you hopestruck!! please join in with my journal ladies, i will try to make it interesting lol


----------



## hopestruck

xxemmyxx said:


> Thank you hopestruck!! please join in with my journal ladies, i will try to make it interesting lol

your link isn't working! I think you are missing some digits in the URL. Maybe try copying and pasting into there again?


----------



## xxemmyxx

is it working now??


----------



## hopestruck

xxemmyxx said:


> is it working now??

no :( I think you have an extra https in there

https://https//babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1913981-emmys-little-bean.html


----------



## xxemmyxx

hopestruck said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> is it working now??
> 
> no :( I think you have an extra https in there
> 
> https://https//babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1913981-emmys-little-bean.htmlClick to expand...

haha wow i am a dummy!! i sorted it now, thank you!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Welcome hopestruck :) glad you can join the journey with us.
I'm 14 weeks today- a lemon!! Can definitely feel a fullness in my pelvic area- odd when I bend forwards. All my trousers are too tight on the waist and there's a definite little bump that won't go back in!!! Bump pictures soon ladies!
This weekend I'm shopping for.......maternity trousers, yipeeeeeee!!!


----------



## chathamlady

My scan went great measuring 12 weeks 2 days got to see the baby moving and the heartbeat once i figure out how ill post a picture


----------



## chathamlady

Here is my picture the baby would not turn around and was facing my spine so its the back of the baby :) :happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







us.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lucy529

Great Chatham !!! 

Rachel happy lemon !!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies, just finished uploading our 11w scan to youtube (to share on BnB) so I thought I'd post the link here. We have a jumping bean on our hands!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats hopestruck cute video can't wait to see mine again


----------



## Megan252

Congrats on the great scans ladies!! So nice to see all the little ones :) 

Hope everyone is doing well. I've gone 5 days without nausea, such a relief! Still tired and boobs are getting out of control! I didn't have much to start with so it's a big change, lol. 

Congrats to the ladies entering the 2nd tri!!!


----------



## Lyndzo

Everyone's babies are growing and looking so good. Had my 12w scan on Tuesday and was so happy to see baby :)


----------



## ButterflyK

I had a early scan and next appointment is when I am 12 weeks but they aren't doing another scan until 18-20 weeks is this normal? I think I am going to book another private scan if that's the case.


----------



## Lyndzo

Sorry hopestruck, I only saw this now. Still learning my way around here. But yes it's me! :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

ButterflyK said:


> I had a early scan and next appointment is when I am 12 weeks but they aren't doing another scan until 18-20 weeks is this normal? I think I am going to book another private scan if that's the case.

Yes that sounds normal, unfortunately unless they are any problems you only get a scan at 12 weeks and 18-20 weeks in the uk, they might scan you later on in the pregnancy if your a first time mum or if there are any issues. I would highly recommend a private scan, they are pricey but wow are they worth it! I have had 2 already (I'm a bit obsessed) but the reassurance I get from them far outweighs the cost! I plan to have one at 16 weeks to find out the gender too. I don't know where abouts you are based but I used a company called myultrababy, the have clinics all over. They have clinic right by my house but also they are affordable, £75 for a dating scan, £60 from 13 weeks to term for a reassurance scan. I also might get a 3d one when I'm 25 weeks, it's addictive seeing your baby!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Just seen your in the US butterfly so I don't know the normal procedure for over there sorry xx


----------



## khaya

Hi everyone. Sorry i dont post much but i read all your posts. Congradulations to everyone on reaching the 2nd trimester!! Its such a great feeling and lets pray and hope in January we will all hold our rainbow babies. Went for my nuchal scan and the measurement was 1.3mm and the doctor says thats normal so i am more more hopeful ladies. Had the scan as i am 41 year young!


----------



## Lucy529

Khaya congrats I'm getting the blood work done this Thursday and they might be able to tell me the gender in a weeks time hopefully am aching to go shopping :) I won't get a scan until 18 weeks :( unless the dr wants to see baby's growth 

Butterfly I too would like to get scanned but my drs said to wait there are no cheap places around here I would have to go Denver which is a 3 hr drive. But I get one at 18 weeks then with a specialist at 20 weeks then one every month until birth bc of my I diabetes and high blood pressure. But I want to get a 4D scan at 27 weeks were traveling to Denver for that one :) hopefully

Ooh and I'm a Peach today !!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone how's things? I got the very annoying news that my harmony blood test didn't run properly so I have to have more blood taken and wait another 2 weeks grrrrrr!!
It's really hot here- has kicked my sickness off again. So to sum up- I'm pretty grumpy! Did buy a pair of maternity shorts though, whoop whoop!!!


----------



## horseypants

Rachel, poor thing! I hope you manage to stay hydrated. Lucy, peach! Yayyyyyyy!!!!! I'm going crazy waiting for my July 24 scan. I'm 11 weeks this Wednesday.......


----------



## Lucy529

Aaaw Rachel hope you feel better soon I'm hating the heat too I have 4 different fans on me at night my poor hubby freezes but hey am the preggo one 

Horsey yay time seems to be going by a little faster now somedays other drag


----------



## markswife10

Congrats on 13 weeks Emmy and Lucy!!!! <3


----------



## markswife10

AFM, 14 weeks! Feels SO grown up! Baby's still moving all around (hear it with doppler, I've felt a flutter here and there but nothing definite yet) and growing! Lately my issue has been constipation though miralax seems to have helped that out. And nausea has been back and forth, though I am ready for it to be gone completely now :blush:


----------



## markswife10

Sorry your sickness is back Rachel, mine wasn't fun yesterday either. Hopefully it will be gone for us soon!

I got some maternity shorts too! And a few tops and a pair of jeans! I needed them as my clothes (especially pants) were getting tight.


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife I think that's all am wearing now am having a few tummy issues too but nothing major yet I feel little flipping sensations every now and then can't wait to really feel movement


----------



## markswife10

Oh I am SO anxious to feel no doubt about it movement! Can't wait! <3 Hopefully really soon!


----------



## Lucy529

Your ahead of me so you'll feel proper movement before me :)


----------



## Megan252

I've been getting little fluttering sensations too! It's exciting, makes it feel more real.


----------



## Lucy529

Megan yes it does in a way it reassures me too, I'm suffering from baby brain I thought my apt was this Thursday then I looked and its next Thursday :dohh: my hubby was laughing at me when I finally realized it the ass LOL


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I can't wait for movement either, will make me feel loads better. Iv got baby brain too- not good when you work with scalpels and drugs!!!
I found baby's HB with the Doppler at work today. Gonna take the plunge and scan her if I get the time this week too :) not everyone at work knows so trying to be discreet- though I can't hide it for much longer as my tummy is growing!!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

You should defo go for it and scan at work! So lucky!

I got put back 2 days today at my scan so I'm due the 15th January now, but everything is fine, baby was so cute we had to keep prodding it to make it wiggle and it would jump up and go upside down awwwww


----------



## hopestruck

Not much to say on my end except that I am reading here regularly and glad to hear everyone is doing so well! :happydance:

Oh, and I'm officially out of the first tri tomorrow (well, according to some sources). Peach week for me too - woo hoo! :yipee:


----------



## Megan252

Congrats hopestruck!!

That's so cute emmy! glad your scan went well.

Rachel I'm so jealous you have access to an ultrasound!!!

I had a doctors appointment yesterday and got to hear baby's heart beating away. It sounded great, 154 bpm....makes me want to buy a doppler so I can hear it every day!!


----------



## Lucy529

Megan I hear ya I want one so bad but no funds for now :( 

Emmy glad everything's ok so cute too :) 
Hopestruck I moved to 2nd tri in my 12 weeks since my dr considers it then so congrats to you Hun 

Rachel lucky you :) yeah baby is something else good thing I keep it all in my phone if not I'd be lost LOL


----------



## ButterflyK

Sounds like everyone is doing great. I am going to order a Doppler this week finally. Also I am 11 weeks today!!!:happydance:


----------



## hopestruck

ButterflyK said:


> Sounds like everyone is doing great. I am going to order a Doppler this week finally. Also I am 11 weeks today!!!:happydance:

Yay, congrats on 11 weeks! I'm excited for you to order a doppler! I bought mine in a previous pregnancy (ended in m/c) so I never got to hear the heartbeat. With this pregnancy I was able to hear the heartbeat starting at 7+6...it was amazing! Ever since then I have listened to it every day and it is the BEST reassurance (aside from an ultrasound, of course)! I know some people struggle with it, but I really hope it works out for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Megan252

congrats on 11 weeks butterfly!!

I just announced on Facebook!!! It's all feeling very real now! So excited :happydance::happydance:


----------



## markswife10

Hopestruck, I have the same history with doppler. I bought ours last pregnancy in August last year and that one ended in miscarriage and I never got to hear the heartbeat with that one. This one I started being able to hear the heartbeat at 8w5d and have been able to hear it every day since :) <3 Definitely great for reassurance! I LOVE it! <3


----------



## markswife10

Yay for FB announcement Megan!!! It feels so good to be "out" doesn't it? :)


----------



## markswife10

Congrats on 11 weeks butterfly!!! You will LOVE having a doppler <3 Especially when you start hearing movement! It is the most amazing thing! I definitely recommend Sonoline B brand, I have not had a single problem finding the HB with it ever since 8w5d when I first found it :)


----------



## hopestruck

Markswife, that is awesome! I honestly don't think I could go through a pregnancy without a doppler now. THank goodness they are so affordable!

Megan, I just announced too! It does feel so much more *real*!

This is what I wrote for my announcement... I really wanted to convey how thankful we are, and I think I more or less did that. Haha. 

"Things I know to be true: (1) twelve weeks can seem like an eternity; (2) morning sickness is a terrible misnomer; (3) a doting husband and supportive family and friends are worth their weight in gold; and (4) all of us are truly miracles. &#8212; feeling blessed with *husbands name*"

Next up, some more maternity clothes shopping online! ;)

:happydance:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

That's lovely hopestruck :)
Congrats on the announcements everyone and happy 11 week butterfly.
I'm very very luck to have an ultrasound and Doppler at work......just have to be brave enough to use them!
Ok, random question- can I use fake tan when pregnant? Going to a wedding in a few weeks and I'm pastey white!!


----------



## Megan252

markswife10 said:


> Yay for FB announcement Megan!!! It feels so good to be "out" doesn't it? :)

It really does!! I have been so overly happy all day today.


----------



## Megan252

hopestruck thats so cute!! 

I posted a 4 picture collage, one of the ultrasound and the other 3 of my sons reaction to seeing the picture...he's only 16 months so he has so idea what he was looking at but he started crying and threw it on the ground!! I still can't stop laughing when I think about it.


----------



## hopestruck

Very cute megan! I'd love to see it - you should post it in here!

JOhnsongirl, oh I'm so jealous that you have access to that technology. Do it! :thumbup: As for tanning spray, I'm sure you're fine :) I wouldn't go crazy with it every week, but every now and then wouldn't be an issue at all! It's a lot safer than using a tanning bed!


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl said:


> That's lovely hopestruck :)
> Congrats on the announcements everyone and happy 11 week butterfly.
> I'm very very luck to have an ultrasound and Doppler at work......just have to be brave enough to use them!
> Ok, random question- can I use fake tan when pregnant? Going to a wedding in a few weeks and I'm pastey white!!

I use fake tan, it's safe, some people can become allergic or irritated to fake tan or other skin products during pregnancy cus of the hormones so just test it out on a small area first xx


----------



## Lucy529

Butterfly congrats !!!! 

Yay for those who came out on FB I think am going to wait awhile longer, hubby wants me to get to 20 some weeks before we announce besides the people who matter know so it's nothing major 

So tmi question but are any of you having really vivid sex dreams? My hubby has been getting a lot of action from them lol (sorry tmi) but I can't help myself besides the point that my sex drive is thru the roof he actually said no to me twice already. Not to brag but my hubby never says no he usually begs for it just hoping am not alone on this :)


----------



## horseypants

Maybe it is a second tri thing. I have sex dreams but don't want it once I'm awake.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lucy- you're not alone!!! I've had some very sexy dreams and my hubby is happily benefitting!!!! Especially happy because in first tri I didn't want him to touch me!!!

I'm 15 weeks today- navel orange!!!! Going to Norway for a week this Saturday. Looking forward to the break :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy I have exactly the same, really sexy dreams and I wake up and jump OH. I think it's a mixture of hormones plus not doing it for weeks in first tri. Also I find that although we are being really gentle the sex is amazing now I'm pregnant and I have really intense orgasms. I am still scared so we don't do it often but when we do it's amazing. I am also finding OH unbelievably sexy, I keep staring at him and perving on him when he gets out the shower in the morning haha! I have read you get increased libido in 2nd tri so maybe that is the reason?


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel happy 15 weeks !!!! 

Emmy my hubby and I have been pretty active through first tri except for when we had the bleeding scare then I lied a couple of times to get out of it :haha: but like you I can't keep my hands off him now:). He says we're back to when we first got together like rabbits LOL I told him to enjoy bc I hear that once we get bigger its not so fun 

Nice to know am not the only pregnant pervert tho :haha:

Horsey your almost 2nd tri not long now Hun :)


----------



## Megan252

I have them too Lucy! Getting more and more as the pregnancy progresses too, haha.

So I posted a pic of my little one on the gender guesses forum and so far everyone thinks boy, sounds like they are pretty confident! So may be another little boy for us!! Either way it's a win-win for us but it'll be nice to be able to use all the boy clothes again (if they're right)!

Hope everyone is having a good day :)


----------



## markswife10

Megan252 said:


> hopestruck thats so cute!!
> 
> I posted a 4 picture collage, one of the ultrasound and the other 3 of my sons reaction to seeing the picture...he's only 16 months so he has so idea what he was looking at but he started crying and threw it on the ground!! I still can't stop laughing when I think about it.

Hahaha, that sounds hilarious about your son's reaction! You should totally post it here! :)


----------



## markswife10

I have had an increased drive too. No sexy dreams though. But my belly is getting bigger we can feel it when we DTD, lol, so that is interesting. Very enjoyable though with how intense it is now! :) DH certainly isn't complaining ;)


----------



## markswife10

Megan, I agree, definitely looks like a boy nub! :) I wish our baby had given us a nice side shot so we could have guessed at nub but no luck there. Our LO was stubborn and wanted to stay curled in a ball.


----------



## Megan252

thanks for looking markswife! I didn't know too much about the nub theory until after our ultrasound so we definitely lucked out with such a clear shot. My son is pretty much an exact replica of my husband so now we're wondering if the next baby will be the same. Good thing I love DH cause I might be surrounded by little versions of him, lol!!


----------



## markswife10

Haha no problem! :) I'm sure new baby will be a little cutie just like your son :)


----------



## hopestruck

Megan, I'm going to go take a look in the gender guess forum for your nub pic! So fun! DO you have an anatomy u/s date booked yet? I'm hoping to get my date next week. I'm anticipating late august or early september based on dates.


----------



## Megan252

Yay! thanks for looking and guessing hopestruck!! My anatomy scan date is August 2nd so hopefully baby will cooperate and we'll find out for sure! I'll be 18 weeks. 
Are you going to try and find out the gender too?


----------



## hopestruck

Megan252 said:


> Yay! thanks for looking and guessing hopestruck!! My anatomy scan date is August 2nd so hopefully baby will cooperate and we'll find out for sure! I'll be 18 weeks.
> Are you going to try and find out the gender too?

Oh that's soon (kind of!). I'm so excited for you. Yes, I think we are going to try to find out. I know there have been some issues in Canada with the techs not being allowed to tell because of gender-based abortions, so I have no idea what the hospital here will be like. I think we'll do a private 3d/4d anyway (for fun!) so either way we should be able to find out! :thumbup:


----------



## chathamlady

Im in the same boat we want to know the gender but our local hospitals and labs wont tell us however the dr said if we ask them to put it in the report to the dr they will and my dr said she will tell me


----------



## Megan252

I've heard about that too! Hopefully you'll be able to find out at the hospital. The techs will still tell us in our area so we should be good. Still would be fun to get the 3D/4D though!


----------



## ButterflyK

That is just awful that some places you can't get a easy answer to gender because of gender based abortions. I think I have heard it all now. We will be having a 15 week private 3/4D ultra sound and they can tell us the gender then. 

AFM: I am still tried not as bad, but I have been having cramps the last few days, do any of you ladies remember this happening around the 11 week mark? Nausea has actually picked up a little and I am now starving were before I wasn't hungry at all. I feel like I am not showing at all just a little bloat so glad when I get a real bump. And I ordered my Doppler which should be here on Monday/Tuesday


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Butterfly- I had cramps at that time and more so the last few weeks. Also some sharper pulling pains. I know baby is ok so it must just be growing pains!!
Wow- I've never heard of gender based abortion. That's horrific. I just can't imagine. It's sad it influences everyone else's scans. Hope you ladies find out the sex ok. I'm hoping to know next week- if my blood test works this time!
I'm off to Norway tomorrow for a week. Will try and keep in touch.
I've taken a 15 week bump pic but can't upload it for you, grrrrrr. Will keep trying ;)


----------



## chathamlady

JohnsonGirl said:


> Butterfly- I had cramps at that time and more so the last few weeks. Also some sharper pulling pains. I know baby is ok so it must just be growing pains!!
> Wow- I've never heard of gender based abortion. That's horrific. I just can't imagine. It's sad it influences everyone else's scans. Hope you ladies find out the sex ok. I'm hoping to know next week- if my blood test works this time!
> I'm off to Norway tomorrow for a week. Will try and keep in touch.
> I've taken a 15 week bump pic but can't upload it for you, grrrrrr. Will keep trying ;)

Unfortunately it has become a big problem with certain cultures in the bigger regions like toronto and vancouver aborting baby girls it so sad people do this. it affects all of us as of january all hospitals and clinics in ontario announced they will no longer be telling parents the gender so the only way to find out is to pay for a 3d scan which runs 70-75 dollars so I dont think it will change whats happening


----------



## Lucy529

That is horrible Chatham hope your able to find out tho. I'm aching to know LOL only bc I can't wait to shop 

Rachel have fun on your trip Hun


----------



## khaya

Enjoy your holiday Rachael. Lucy i cant wait to find out gender next week! Will be happy which ever way but will be shocked if we are getting a girl as i have this believe that my husband only shots boys only lol. Looking forward to a healthy baby! !


----------



## Lucy529

Khaya I'm the same as long as baby is healthy am good but I feel girl for me but we shall see I told my hubby if it turns out to be a boy were not telling him we thought he was a girl :haha: I'm not sure when we'll find out am getting the harmony test done Thursday and they can tell the sex then but I might wait til they confirm with u/s at 18 weeks before I go nuts with buying pink LOL 

I'm a lemon !!! :happydance: and to welcome me to 14 weeks am so nauseas am heaving :(. Just a question aren't peaches bigger than lemons? :shrug: like hubby said its a huge lemon LOL


----------



## markswife10

Yay for Lemon Lucy!!!! :) Our baby is a naval orange today!!! I actually looked at what 4 inches looked like on a ruler today! Our baby is getting so big! <3 15 weeks!!!


----------



## markswife10

Also don't worry, I threw up yesterday morning and a little this morning too  Dumb nausea needs to go away now!


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife I hadn't had much just every now and then am blaming my boss she made the comment the other day of how lucky and easy my pregnancy has been bc she was constantly nauseas and today I wake up feeling like crap :(. Lucky me I have tom off and can sleep in.

Congrats on navel orange !!!!

when I get groceries tom im checking out a peach and lemon to compare LOL hope your nausea and mine pass soon


----------



## markswife10

Our active little orange-sized baby <3 Love hearing all that movement in there :) Can't wait to really feel it (though I'm pretty sure I felt a bit of a kick last night, felt like a muscle twitch and wasn't gas). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hum8jhnU25U


----------



## Megan252

Yay for lemon Lucy!! So sorry you're still feeling sick :( I get about 3 good days to 1 bad day now, so things are looking up!!! I still feel like you're having a girl ;)

Markswife we're oranges!! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)


----------



## Megan252

khaya said:


> Enjoy your holiday Rachael. Lucy i cant wait to find out gender next week! Will be happy which ever way but will be shocked if we are getting a girl as i have this believe that my husband only shots boys only lol. Looking forward to a healthy baby! !

that's so exciting, next week is so close! We always says my husband only has boy sperm too, when I read that it made me laugh. I wonder if we're right??


----------



## Megan252

markswife10 said:


> Our active little orange-sized baby <3 Love hearing all that movement in there :) Can't wait to really feel it (though I'm pretty sure I felt a bit of a kick last night, felt like a muscle twitch and wasn't gas).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hum8jhnU25U

Love it!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife ow that's so cool !! You really make me want a Doppler LOL 

Megan I feel girl for me too but lately I have been having boy dreams so starting to wonder well be happy either way but I have a crib picked out for a girl LOL soon well all know :) 

So hubby took me for a burger as I was craving one really bad after eating it it was yummy but I feel so sick now :( it's going to be a long day


----------



## khaya

Markswife thanks for sharing that was exciting hearing that heartbeat! Megan and Lucy i hope we will get our girls, but if its boys we will love them just the same. I just would have loved to know what it feels like to raise a girl. Hoping to find out on Wed, will be having an elective gender scan at 15w and 1 day. Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies.


----------



## Lucy529

Khaya I never thought I wanted a girl always wanted boys :shrug: don't know why but now I really think girl like I said we would be happy either way but it would be nice if our instincts were right :). Have a great rest of the weekend too


----------



## markswife10

Thank you girls :) I just love hearing our LO move around knowing he/she is healthy! <3 

Been quiet in here the last couple of days! How is everyone?


----------



## Megan252

I'm doing pretty good! Still tired but I think the nausea is just about gone. I'm counting the days until my next ultrasound....18, lol. Hoping baby cooperates and we find out the gender! I'm almost convinced it's a boy but will be ecstatic either way.

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Young414

Hello Ladies!! :hi: 

WOWZERS!! Everyone is progressing so nicely! Lemons..Oranges..Soon to be bigger fruit!! ;) lol 

Is anyone feeling movement yet? I know it's still early.. Sorry if someone mentioned it and i missed it. :dohh:

How are the baby bumps? Any of those?? 

Megan- I hope that baby does cooperate so you can find out the gender!! Fx'd! :winkwink:

Markswife- LOVED hearing the heartbeat!! SO awesome! :thumbup: I have a doppler and listen every few days, just to reassure myself..

Lucy- Been craving salty salty french fries...I LOVE eating them...20 minutes later, I feel just awful :dohh: this happens everytime I eat them lol 

HELLO ALL OTHER LADIES!! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

:wave: young 

I don't feel sick after French fries its the burger that gets me LOL 

I have been feeling flutters every now and then and the other night I felt something rub/grace from the inside it was so weird but I swear it was baby I have my apt on Thursday :) and my hubby might get to come with me :) am excited and counting down the days

You'll be 16 weeks tom congrats !!!! U feeling movement ?


----------



## ButterflyK

No movement here yet but I can't wait as it will be reassuring I am sure for all of us. My doppler comes today but I leave this afternoon before it comes for a week but at least it will be here when I get back. I have a private ultrasound booked for Thursday where I will be I should be 12+1 then so fingers crossed it goes good. I am finally starting to get a bump now and hoping after we have the ultrasound we will start telling family and friends. Boobs are still sore that comes and goes and I have had some cramping this week here ans there but it seems alot of ladies get that around the 12 week mark.

We will be having a 3/4 d ultrasound at 15 weeks as they can tell the gender by then on those. I have a feeling its a boy as I haven't had hardly any ms just queasy here and there but as long as the baby is healthy I don't care either way in gender


----------



## Young414

I haven't felt any flutters yet. I am anxious to feel them! It's So exciting that you felt something, Lucy! :happydance:

I do have a bump. :) I'm still in that stage though of people wondering if I've gained weight or have a bump. It's slightly round like a bump, but I see where people are still confused. lol In the next few weeks, I am sure that it'll become more prominent. :winkwink:

I should be getting an ultrasound within the next month. I have a feeling it's a boy, but will be just thrilled either way. I truly have no preference, but am anxious to either buy pink or blue! This green and yellow is getting dull. lol :haha:


----------



## Lyndzo

I felt the first flutter at 13+5. I'm 14+2 and I think I felt one last night but wasn't sure. Can't wait until there's more movement :)


----------



## Young414

Lyndzo said:


> I felt the first flutter at 13+5. I'm 14+2 and I think I felt one last night but wasn't sure. Can't wait until there's more movement :)

YAY!! that's fantastic! It's great having this forum because we are all within a few weeks of each other and can share experiences!! That makes me sooo excited to feel my own flutters! :happydance:


----------



## markswife10

Thanks Megan :) It is nice hearing the HB for reassurance isn't it? <3

I have felt a few flutters off and on, but nothing that stands out as "that was the baby!", though I'm sure they were since it wasn't gas. Can't wait to feel an obvious kick! <3

I definitely have a bump and I'm loving it! :) I think I look pregnant in about everything I own (although I look overgrown for a few shirts that did fit me a couple of months ago, some are too short, some are too tight, etc). The only things I don't look particularly pregnant in are super baggy shirts because it hides the bump, but most of my shirts, even the ones that are gathered above the bump make me look preggo, and dresses, wowza! I look very preggo in dresses!


----------



## markswife10

This was my bump at 14 and a half weeks (last week) wearing a dress I wore to my brother and SIL's wedding (I was matron of honor). I just tried it on just to see what it would look like, haha. The bump pops quite a bit in it. That definitely wasn't there last time I wore that dress! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







14.5 wk.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hopestruck

Lyndzo, that is awesome! I thought I felt some little bitty bumps last week as well, and then again last night. It's sooo hard to tell! Mine feels like a very light tapping, and sometimes almost like muscle spasms. I think it's baby, but I can't wait until I know for sure!

Markswife, your bump is ADORABLE!


----------



## Lyndzo

markswife10 said:


> This was my bump at 14 and a half weeks (last week) wearing a dress I wore to my brother and SIL's wedding (I was matron of honor). I just tried it on just to see what it would look like, haha. The bump pops quite a bit in it. That definitely wasn't there last time I wore that dress! :haha:

Love your bump!!


----------



## Lyndzo

I haven't posted any pictures here really. Took my 14 week picture on Sunday.

I still feel like I just look extra fat. But DH said I look pregnant and yesterday my mom told me I popped.
 



Attached Files:







14weeks.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hopestruck

Awww, you are so cute Lyndzo! Also love your little weekly countdown with the number blocks - so creative!


----------



## hopestruck

Also, how is everyone feeling? I am still sick as bloody hell, excuse my language. Every time I think it's getting better it comes back with a vengeance. I'm back to taking the max dose of Diclectin and it's barely offering relief...blah! I thought things were supposed to be better by now!?


----------



## markswife10

Aw thank you ladies! <3 Lyndzo you look adorable! <3 Love your bump! :) 

I'm feeling pretty good. Still get the occasional nausea (threw up my breakfast this morning), but I feel good most days. :) I think I'm nesting too, I have been wanting to do projects around the house a lot! LOL!


----------



## Lucy529

lyndzo and markswife those are some very cute bumps going on there, I too have popped I can no longer claim weight gain to explain the belly away my hubby says you can def tell that it's a baby bump. its funny bc I have caught the housekeepers staring at my bump but they haven't asked yet only one of them knows that am pregnant the others I like to keep at arms length. 

I have an apt on Thursday and am counting down now LOL my hubby told me yesterday that he might be able to come with me am so happy about that.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Cute bumps :hugs:

I am still sick as hell too, really sick everyday!


----------



## xxemmyxx

This is my bump at 12 weeks 6 days last week, next to it is a normal pic of me so you can see what I usually look like as I am already a chubster so I'm cheating a bit lol!

I'm 14 weeks tomorrow so will take another photo xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 127.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Megan252

Markwisfe, Lyndzo - you guys look great! Lovin the bumps! I need to take some pictures. Mine is starting to form but it's still in the "is she pregnant or just getting fat" stage, lol.

Hopestruck I hope you start feeling better soon. I have about 1 bad day for every 5 or 6 good days now so I'm definitely feeling a lot better.

Yay for flutters! I've felt really light ones a few times but I have to be really still and paying attention.


----------



## Megan252

Emmy you look great!! I need to get some dresses like that for the rest of the summer, so comfy and pretty :) I hope you start feeling better soon.

Lucy good luck on Thursday, hope time flies! You reminded me that I need to call and book my next one.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks Megan, I got this dress from topshop last year but recently I have bought loads of maternity dresses for summer from the website ASOS, it was all in the sale, I got 5 dresses and 2 tops for £79.99! I think you get it in Canada aswell, the dresses are all so cute and make the bump stand out and comfy in this heat!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Megan <3 This morning sickness stuff is really wearing...I'm glad I'm not totally alone.

Yay for little flutters! So exciting! I really can't wait until it's more consistent and "real"...


----------



## Lyndzo

xxemmyxx you look SO good!


----------



## Hippielove

Is loving the bump pics ladies.


----------



## markswife10

Emmy you look adorable! <3 

Good luck at your appointment Thursday Lucy! :)

AFM, this nausea needs to GO! Getting very annoying having it about every night :growlmad: 

My OB appointment is in the morning. Probably not a lot going on but we will be scheduling my anatomy scan while I'm there so yay for that!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lyndzo said:


> xxemmyxx you look SO good!

Awww thanks Hun :hugs: I love seeing everyone's bumps, keep them coming!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm a lemon and I'm n the 2nd trimester!!!!!!!

Wooohhoooooooooo :dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Young414

YAY for Lemon EMMY!!!


----------



## Lucy529

YAY!!!!! Emmy congrats


----------



## Megan252

Here's my bump! It changed overnight from a bloat bump to a baby bump! 

Congrats emmy!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1596.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xxemmyxx

Aww Megan look at your cute bump!


----------



## Megan252

xxemmyxx said:


> Thanks Megan, I got this dress from topshop last year but recently I have bought loads of maternity dresses for summer from the website ASOS, it was all in the sale, I got 5 dresses and 2 tops for £79.99! I think you get it in Canada aswell, the dresses are all so cute and make the bump stand out and comfy in this heat!

Thanks!! I went to the mall today and couldn't find anything that I liked! I'm going to check out ASOS and see what I can find.


----------



## horseypants

emmy, yay lemon! I see a lot of oranges in here too, yay!


----------



## Young414

Broke down and HAD to start wearing maternity clothes this morning. They are slightly large and the tummy area has PLENTY of room, but my goodness, my regular clothes are definitely NOT fitting anymore...ugh lol I am so pleased about it though! My new 'wardrobe' may be small, but I wouldn't change it for anything :) So blessed!


----------



## hopestruck

Megan, your bump is so adorbs!!! eeeeeh! :)

Young, I switched to mostly maternity bottoms at around 12 weeks. I just find it so much more comfortable for my stomach throughout the day. My old clothes still fit, but the tightness in the abdomen doesn't help the :sick: feeling so I've just mentally moved on to the maternity pants. That reminds me, I want to do some more shopping! :haha:

Well I had my first maternity appointment with my GP/OB today, it went great! We booked my anatomy ultrasound...it's an ETERNITY away! They do them after 20w here, so mine will be at 21w on Sept 9th. It's going to be a LONG summer.... :coffee:


----------



## Young414

hopestruck - oh my! September!! I'm sorry you have to wait so long! craaaazy! btw..I loved the nauseous smiley! lol Sorry you are still feeling that way.


----------



## markswife10

Adorable bump Megan! :)

Happy 16 weeks Young! :)

Happy 14 weeks and second tri Emmy!


----------



## markswife10

SO, my anatomy ultrasound is scheduled for August 7th! :) SO excited!!!! <3


----------



## hopestruck

You are all like a month ahead of me (in scan dates) so jealous! But excited for you all. I guess the anticipation will only grow for me!


----------



## chathamlady

My scan is Aug26th so i have a bit of a wait


----------



## horseypants

Mine just happened :) all good!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ButterflyK

Everyone's bumps look so good. I am starting to get a small on but I am about 2 weeks behind most you ladies.
I have a private scan tomorrow just to check on baby and make sure everything is ok. OH gets to go to this one so I think it will finally set in tomorrow with him, I think he has not gotten excited yet because of the mmc before so hoping for good news tomorrow.


----------



## xxemmyxx

hopestruck said:


> Megan, your bump is so adorbs!!! eeeeeh! :)
> 
> Young, I switched to mostly maternity bottoms at around 12 weeks. I just find it so much more comfortable for my stomach throughout the day. My old clothes still fit, but the tightness in the abdomen doesn't help the :sick: feeling so I've just mentally moved on to the maternity pants. That reminds me, I want to do some more shopping! :haha:
> 
> Well I had my first maternity appointment with my GP/OB today, it went great! We booked my anatomy ultrasound...it's an ETERNITY away! They do them after 20w here, so mine will be at 21w on Sept 9th. It's going to be a LONG summer.... :coffee:

Mine is at 21 weeks cus I'm on holiday for the week they originally booked it! 2nd September, I shall be counting down the summer holidays too xx


----------



## Young414

I hope my gender scan will be soon. I can't wait to schedule it! I'll be 20 weeks on August 14..That's not that far away! This is all soo exciting!!!! I can't wait until we all are waddling around complaining of back pain! ;) lol :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Young happy avocado !!!!! 

Today I have a prenatal check up but no u/s just Doppler :(. I really want to see about getting one since my hubby will be with me :) but we're scheduling the gender scan for 18 weeks and then I have to see a specialist at 20 weeks bc of my high risks they need to make sure baby is growing properly my hubby is going to try to come to those the 20 week one he has to bc it's an hour and a half away and I don't want to drive by myself but we'll see what happens today


----------



## Young414

Lucy- I hope everything goes well and your hubby can go to all of your appointments!!! Fx'd!


----------



## ButterflyK

I had my scan bumped up to 11:30 instead of 3:30 and now I am almost in a panic that something will be wrong, I still don't feel like I have a good bump and I worry what the ultra sound will show today


----------



## Lucy529

butterfly am sure that everything will be fine hun try to relax and think positive :) 

Young my hubby hasn't told his supervisor yet only the owner of the company he works for but he is going to talk to him so that he is able to come with me I have no other family here and there's no way in heck am allowing his sister to come with me she only talks to my hubby when she needs something


----------



## Young414

Butterfly, I am sure that everything is fine! Chances are they just had an opening and thought you'd prefer the earlier time. Fx'd for you! keep us updated. 

Lucy- oh heck no! I wouldn't let her come either then. My SIL is the same way, so I get that, but I'm sorry you don't have any family around for you :(


----------



## khaya

Butterfly f xd for you, everything will be alright. Goodluck Lucy on yr appointment. The pics for the bumps are so looooovvvely!!! and cute. Had my scan on Tues and the tech could not confirm gender but said i could come back next week Fri for free. So i guess it will be a very long week. It was nice to see the baby though.


----------



## Lucy529

Young although having no one around has it's down sides, but it's also way less stress my family is no better half of them I don't even talk to the other half calls every now and then but nothing major, I have been thinking a lot about how we are going to handle when my SIL finds out and at the birth the one thing for sure is that she is not going to be allowed to take any pics of my baby

Khaya thanks hope that you are able to find out gender next week :)


----------



## Young414

khaya- good luck at your next appt! I hope your LO cooperates this time! and tuesday seems a while off, but it'll be here before you know it and then you get to go out and spend lots of ,oney on blue or pink!! :) 

Lucy- oh goodness! That sounds rough...makes it nice not having family there sometimes, telling you how and when to do things. My mother is freaking out. She is constantly asking me if I have felt any flutters yet. I tell her No and explain that with the first baby that it can sometimes be even after 20 weeks...."Oh, no, you should definitely be feeling something by now..." -_- really mom...it's fine, Don't make me worry! That's the last thing I want to do!:wacko:


----------



## Lucy529

I have an aunt that is the same way but she is way more mellow I thought I was going to be lucky and she was not going to come when I gave birth but no she is planning to come out for a week I hope that the snow here makes her double think that LOL 

I lost my mom when I was 11 and she is the only connection to my mom since they were the only two daughters so it's nice to have her to talk to and since she was also hoping that I would be able to get pregnant she is really happy for me so I can't blame her to much


----------



## Megan252

good luck today butterfly! I'm sure everything will be fine. It took me forever to get a bump with my son, try not to worry.

Lucy - hope your husband can go with you! I also don't have family anywhere near me so I understand how you feel

Khaya - good luck with your next scan! Hope that little baby cooperates! That's great they'll let you come back free of charge.

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Lucy529

I found a place that for $200 we can get two 3d/4d sessions 30 min each with DVDs and pics and other things

Now to convince hubby to go its over a 4 hr drive :( each way. we can go anytime from 16 to 24 weeks and then from 26 to 34 weeks


----------



## ButterflyK

Well everything did go fine no problem except baby was sleeping:haha: they had to poke a little to him/her to wake up. Heartbeat was 154 and I will upload pictures shortly. Only got a few one of his/her little foot. It's funny because it was sleeping on it's side with his/her legs crossed and with the hands under it's chin/head. It's exactly the way OH sleeps!


----------



## Young414

Oh Butterfly! What a relief! It's amazing how a tiny little baby can have mannerisms already like it's parents! I am soooooo Happy for you and can't wait for the pictures! You can breathe easy now.


----------



## markswife10

So glad to hear Butterfly!!! <3 Sounds like LO is doing fantastic in there <3 Can't wait for pics! :)


----------



## Megan252

yay butterfly! So happy to hear. Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## horseypants

Yay Butterfly!!!!! Lucy, where you at?


----------



## Lucy529

Butterfly great news :happydance: 

My baby is doing great hb of 160 :) no u/s as they were busy but got my gender scan for 18 weeks on Aug. 8th :happydance: 
Uterus is just below my belly button and I haven't gained much weight so bump is real LOL so happy hubby was there can't wait til the scan tho he's coming too and i asked the dr about flutters and she said yes def baby am really happy she said this was the cruising stage of pregnancy so to enjoy


----------



## markswife10

Lucy529 said:


> Butterfly great news :happydance:
> 
> My baby is doing great hb of 160 :) no u/s as they were busy but got my gender scan for 18 weeks on Aug. 8th :happydance:
> Uterus is just below my belly button and I haven't gained much weight so bump is real LOL so happy hubby was there can't wait til the scan tho he's coming too and i asked the dr about flutters and she said yes def baby am really happy she said this was the cruising stage of pregnancy so to enjoy

Very excited for you! <3 Your gender scan is the day after mine! <3 :happydance::happydance::happydance: My uterus is right around my belly button too :) and I've only gained 3 lbs, so definitely baby bump here too <3


----------



## Megan252

August 8th is a big day! I'm so excited to find out what everyone is having :) 

Glad your appointment went well Lucy!


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife I was so happy when she told me am measuring perfectly LOL I've gained about 8-10 lbs so not a huge thing I also had extra cushion as it was so it just made my day. She told me she might have some trouble finding hb but nope as soon as she put it on she moved it a bit and there it was :) best sound ever 

Megan thanks am excited too I wonder if our intuition will be right


----------



## khaya

Great news Butterfly!! So happy to hear. Lucy happy that you appointment went well and the 8 th of August is around the corner. Soon we will all know what we are cooking!!


----------



## ButterflyK

Here is the little booger that didn't want to wake up during the ultra sound, either he/she is doing all the sleeping now and will be up all the time or it's just a relaxed baby.


----------



## Young414

Oh! Look at that baby! So precious! Happy for you Butterfly!


----------



## markswife10

Beautiful baby Butterfly <3


----------



## Megan252

great picture butterfly! Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## Lucy529

So cute butterfly let's hope s/he is a relaxed baby LOL


----------



## Lucy529

Megan, Young, Marswife happy 16 !!!! :happydance: your all avocados one of my fav things :) 

I'm an Orange !!!! :happydance: 15 weeks yay LOL am excited can you tell


----------



## xxemmyxx

ButterflyK said:


> View attachment 645731
> 
> 
> Here is the little booger that didn't want to wake up during the ultra sound, either he/she is doing all the sleeping now and will be up all the time or it's just a relaxed baby.

Very cute, congrats butterfly xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy529 said:


> Megan, Young, Marswife happy 16 !!!! :happydance: your all avocados one of my fav things :)
> 
> I'm an Orange !!!! :happydance: 15 weeks yay LOL am excited can you tell

Yeah I can't believe all the oranges and avocados!! Well done everyone! We have come so so far!! :happydance:


----------



## markswife10

16 weeks today!!!! Welcome avocado!!! <3 :happydance: :yipee: Can't believe I've come this far already! :)


----------



## markswife10

Congrats on the Orange Lucy!!!! <3 :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

I think time is finally starting to pick up and not drag:). I had a few tiny kicks last night :happydance: I can feel them if am very still especially now that I know where baby hangs out and the dr saying its very possible and that they're going to get stronger am def on :cloud9: 

Hope you all have a happy Saturday :)


----------



## Lyndzo

Lucy529 said:


> I think time is finally starting to pick up and not drag:). I had a few tiny kicks last night :happydance: I can feel them if am very still especially now that I know where baby hangs out and the dr saying its very possible and that they're going to get stronger am def on :cloud9:
> 
> Hope you all have a happy Saturday :)

Really?! I thought kicks didn't start until after 18 weeks. This gives me hope! I would love to feel early kicks :)


----------



## Lucy529

It just feels like a tap they had been flutters but when I pay attention and lay still I feel a bit more distinct movement if that makes sense. This morning was very weird most of the day I haven't felt much but am trying to be more aware LOL 

I had been reading that many women don't get movement until 18 weeks when my dr asked me if I was feeling anything I said yes flutters and bubbles and flips she said it was def baby that gas is very dif and believe me I know gas LOL


----------



## Megan252

Glad you're starting to feel better Lucy! Bring on the kicks!! 

My energy levels are starting to get back to normal again which is handy for keeping up with the little guy. I've also felt what I think are light kicks the last few days. Still lots of flutters too. I can't wait for a good strong one.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Lyndzo

Felt a bunch of flutters today. 15 weeks down! Week 16 begins tomorrow :)
My belly has certainly popped this week!
 



Attached Files:







15_weeks.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone! I'm back from a lovely relaxing holiday. I've missed loads on here!
Great bump pictures everyone :) I'll try and do one this week.
I think time is starting to go a bit faster too and I'm relaxing a bit more. Bump here everyday so I feel more pregnant. Think I've felt flutters and one poke!! Nothing too convincing yet. My only real news is my harmony blood test failed again!!! Grrrrr! Very annoying. Ah we'll, I know baby is ok in there (love the Doppler!!) so I'll just have to wait for 20 week scan.
Hope you're all ok
Rachel xxx


----------



## Young414

Oh my gosh!!! Look at all the bumps, fruit and kicks!! All so exciting!!! I have yet to feel any kicks.. :( But I have the doppler and can hear the heartbeat which is strong, so that really helps to settle any worries. I tried to post a bump pic, but for some reason it isn't working for me... :( BUT! I plan on trying again on wednesday when Baby and I welcome 17 weeks!! SO excited!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel welcome back believe they messed up your test again, I just got a quad test done Thursday but they said they couldn't tell gender with it :( but by the time I get the results I will be close to my gender scan so not a huge deal.

Young cant for a bump pic will try to load one of me see if it works :)


----------



## Lucy529

So this is my 15 week bump, I think I look huge 


https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_IMG_20130720_124549_682_zps02916b0c.jpg


----------



## Young414

Oh lucy! So gorgeous! not huge at all! I may have to try and take one today!


----------



## Lucy529

Aaw young your so sweet thanks Hun 

So finally told the other housekeeper I'm pregnant, only the one I get along with knew but had managed to keep it from the other two, one I won't tell she tried to flirt with my hubby and thought he was marrying me only bc I was pregnant, the one I told today actually got tears in her eyes and got emotional :)

I wasn't expecting that I just thought she would say congrats or some thing but not for her to tear up it really touched me, she can be a bit mean at times, now am all emotional too.


----------



## Young414

This was me on Wednesday at 16 weeks. 



It's starting to show. :) :thumbup:

Please excuse the Work bathroom :wacko:


----------



## Lucy529

Look at your cute bump !!!! Love it !! You look Beautiful :)


----------



## Young414

Lucy- I am glad that you finally told her. She probably walked around cleaning and everytime she saw you was thinking it! and I'm glad her reaction was positive and unexpected! :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Cute bumps Lucy and young. I love seeing what people look like too!
Have any of you ladies been more emotional lately? The last few days I just keep randomly bursting into tears and I'm not a cryer!!! Also anyone feel a bit hairier?!! I seem to be getting some hair on my tummy!!! Not gorilla hair but definitely there!!


----------



## pokatobug

Due January 16th with our rainbow baby after mmc on April 1st/13.


----------



## horseypants

pokatobug, yay! big hugs!


----------



## Young414

Oh gosh Johnsongirl...All of the above. I have DEFINITELY been more emotional. I am a crier by nature though. But it just springs up. For example, I woke up this morning after barely bing able to sleep and it just made me cry knowing I had to work. :cry:..i felt like such a big baby myself! lol 

As far as more hair, my tummy is getting some for sure..I also have been sprouting dark hairs on my chin, which is so strange. :wacko:

Welcome pokatobug!!:hi:


----------



## markswife10

Gorgeous bumps! 

Welcome pokatobug! 

AFM, I have a cold! No fun when pregnant :( I hope it goes away soon! Blech! I am just resting and taking it super easy today! 

I have been more emotional lately and I have been a bit more irritable lately as well (which is SO not like me). DH is so understanding though! I was being a bit irritable with him last night and when I apologized for it (like I said, not like me) he said that he knows when I snap at him I don't really mean it and that he knows I'm more hormonal. <3 And, of course, gave me a big bear hug. I love him <3 

As for hair on belly, I have more too  It is very interesting, haha. 

And here's my 16 week bump :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/16weeks.jpg


----------



## Lucy529

Poka welcome !!!! Congrats 

Johnsongirl am def more emotional than usual I don't consider myself a crier but my hubby might say other wise LOL i have been bitchy and constantly apologize to my hubby but he's been a real trooper takes things in stride I have pcos so the hair thing is nothing new to me :( 

Young I had noticed that she stared at my tummy a few times these past few days. She had also had a dream about me asking her to watch my baby girl (I had just found out I was pregnant so just laughed and said we were waiting a bit longer) so she might of thought I was regaining weight. Her reaction really took me by surprise but a happy one


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife love it !!!!


----------



## ButterflyK

I will have to post a bump picture soon, I know I have gained some weight but I think all over not just the bump...lol. I am going to have to go get new pants soon as my old ones are getting snug and I had to pick up some new tee shirts the other day a size bigger.


----------



## Megan252

I'm definitely more emotional! I get teary over the dumbest things, my husband just shakes his head. 

Welcome pokatobug!!

Great bump pics ladies! Markswife I love your updates, that'll be a great memory for you and baby.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Loving the bumps ladies!

I am hairier too!! My tummy has a few dark hairs when usually I am blonde, I have to shave my legs way more too!


----------



## markswife10

Thank you ladies! <3 :)

Megan, I plan on printing these out and putting them in the baby's book for him/her to read one day :) <3


----------



## Young414

Wednesday! That means new fruit day for me!! So Excited!! Onion! :happydance: I can't wait to schedule the gender scan! Hopefully on Friday at my appointment they'll give me a date!! Sooner rather than later I hope!


----------



## Young414

Emmy! you are an orange! And a peach Butterfly!! YAY!! I love the milestones we are reaching with every passing week!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young414 said:


> Emmy! you are an orange! And a peach Butterfly!! YAY!! I love the milestones we are reaching with every passing week!

Yay :happydance: orange dance


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats ladies all these new fruits !!!!! 

Can't wait to know what were all having it so exciting :)


----------



## ButterflyK

:happydance: yay I'm a peach! 

I can't wait for everyone to find out what they are having.


----------



## markswife10

Congrats to all the ladies reaching new milestones! <3 :happydance:

Our gender ultrasound is exactly 2 weeks from today!!! SO excited! <3 :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: Can't wait!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone congrats on all the new fruits!!! I'm an onion today- which to me seems smaller than an avocado! 
I had an exciting doctor visit yesterday- went for my blood clotting stuff but they had a new machine and asked if I wanted a scan.....stupid question!! So I had a free scan and 3D too! It was amazing. Baby has grown so much. I could see her rubbing her face- too cute!
Can't wait for 20 week scan. Mines not till 16th aug so I'm a bit after some of you ladies. So excited to find out what we're all having.
And we're nearly half way through!!!! Didn't think I'd get this far :)
Oh and- hooray for maternity trousers!!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Elixir- you still out there lovely? Hoping you're ok x


----------



## Young414

I thought the same thing about the onion.....Isn't that smaller than an avocado?! lol Glad you got to see your LO! I can't wait to schedule my appointment! My check-up is tomorrow morning and I'm hoping they will schedule me for next week....but they probably can't get me in :( 

The good news is that in the long run this amount of time will seem like a blink of an eye....but right now..Time is SOOO SLOOOOWWW! lol:wacko:


----------



## Megan252

Free 3D scan! That's so great Rachel! I'm jealous, haha.

Onion does seem smaller than avocado....1 week and 1 day until our next scan.

Young hope they can get you in for yours next week too.


----------



## markswife10

Congrats on 17 weeks Young and Rachel! :) And yes Onion does seem smaller than an avocado. Another one of the sites said pear, I think I will go with large pear, haha. A lot cuter than an onion anyway ;)

Rachel, how exciting about the ultrasound! <3 Peeks at baby are always fun :) Can't wait to find out what everyone is having! 

I feel like I'm in the 2WW again waiting for my gender ultrasound, haha :haha:! It is just under 2 weeks away at this point!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats ladies I thought the same thing with the peach and lemon LOL. 

So yesterday I had a bit of a scare had one brown blood for the one time after using the bathroom (sorry tmi) but then it was gone so called my dr and the nurse said not to worry about it unless it turned red but nothing happened today :) thank God I think it was bc I was on my feet at work and time with my hubby ;) 

Today I we spent most of the day at this secluded lake it's up in the mountains and so beautiful it was my hubby our furry baby and I, we fished and relaxed the whole time best thing no phones LOL lo was moving around a bit too so I think she liked mommy being relaxed :) can't wait to go again


----------



## Young414

Lucy- That sounds so relaxing! Good for you and I'm glad that the blood was nothing to worry about :) :thumbup:

AFM- my appointment went well today. I was witha new doctor because mine was Out of town. I was NOT confident with this doctor at all! :shrug: She just seemed to not really know what to do and there were several very awkward moments. I was sure to schedule my next appointment with my original Doctor. 

Unfortunately, the lady that scheules the ultrasound was also out...So now I have to wait until Monday or Tuesday to even schedule! :cry: :( hoping they will get me in soon!!!! I can't wait to know what my LO is..:blue::pink:


----------



## khaya

ITS A GIRL:happydance::happydance::happydance: I am in shock and so happy!! I cried tears of joy in the scan room. I was so expecting to hear boy as i have three boys and never thought i would hear GIRL. 

Lucy glad to hear that the bleeding was nothing to worry about. Congradulations Racheal and all the other ladies on the new milestone. Cant wait to hear what everyone is having. Anyone going team green?


----------



## horseypants

Khaya, congrats!


----------



## Megan252

yay Khaya!!! Congrats, that's so exciting :)


----------



## Young414

AWW!! Congrats Khaya! i wanted to go team green....but I am the type of girl who ruins christmas by sneaking in the closet to find my gifts..lol I am no different with the baby...any chance to sneak a peek..I'm taking it!! lol


----------



## khaya

Horseypants, Megan and Young thank you ladies.


----------



## Lucy529

Khaya Congrats on a baby girl !!! :happydance:

I am so excited to see what am having less than two weeks to go now.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats Khaya! :pink: our first team pink! So exciting!


----------



## Young414

okay..question ladies..

Normally, right after urinating if it's been a while, all of a sudden I feel like I have a painful, large bubble right below my sturnum..it normally lets up within 30 minutes of so...but it's painful..gas way up there?? Anyone else experiencing anything at all similar to this?


----------



## markswife10

Eee Khaya congrats on the baby girl!!! SO excited that all of us are finding out the genders soon (except for the team green ladies)! <3

Less than 2 weeks for ours! <3 SO can't wait!


----------



## markswife10

And OMGosh! Tomorrow I will be 17 weeks AND 90 days since I found out about baby bean! <3 Crazy how time is moving! :) <3


----------



## Hippielove

Wow, we got our first girl gender. Congrats khaya


----------



## Hippielove

How many of you are team :yellow:?


----------



## Young414

Ladies!!!!!! I get to find out:pink::blue: Friday morning!! :wohoo: soooooo excited!!!


----------



## Megan252

yay!! that's so soon, same day as me!! Hope it comes quick, so far this week is dragging by!!


----------



## Young414

It wasn't really dragging for me until I found out that I'll know a huge chunk of my future on FRIDAY!!! Ahh! So excited for us Megan!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am finding out tomoro at 6.30pm!! :blue::pink:??


----------



## Lucy529

Mine is next Thursday :) this week better hurry up


----------



## Young414

Gosh! We are are so close to finding out! Emmy.. TOMORROW!!! That's soo exciting! I think come Thursday night, I won't be able to sleep.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I feel so nervous I don't know why!? I am worried something will be wrong, I don't know why, it's so silly!


----------



## markswife10

Woohoo!!! So excited for everyone!!! Mine is next week!!! One week and one day! SO excited!!!! <3 Can't wait!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Im sooooo excited for everyone!! Mine feels ages away- 2 more weeks!!!
It's so nice to feel baby wriggling away in there- cant wait to find out if my mothers instinct that its a girl is right!!


----------



## ButterflyK

:happydance: so exciting for everyone!!! I can't wait to see what everyone is having. I thought about booking a private scan next week that does the gender at 15 weeks with 3d/4d we will see


----------



## Lucy529

butterfly am working on booking a private 4d scan I would get two 30 min sessions, but the place is over a 4 hour drive. I'm going to wait and see what happens next week at my u/s but am so anxious I feel like time is dragging.


----------



## ButterflyK

Lucy they should be able to tell you next week what your having.


----------



## horseypants

Ooooooh what a fun time! I booked a gender scan for today! Only 2 hours to wait! :dance: Nobody be jealous ya'all. 

:holly:


----------



## Megan252

This week and next are big weeks for a lot of us! I'm so excited to see what everyone is having! I keep thinking its Wednesday today, which isn't helping the week go any faster. 

Yay horseypants!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## ButterflyK

Oh horseypants that is so unfair.... :growlmad:....lol. 
I can't wait to hear the results! :happydance:


----------



## horseypants

Girl!!!!!


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats on the girl horseypants


----------



## Megan252

A girl!!! Congrats horseypants, so exciting :)


----------



## ButterflyK

:pink: Congratulations Horseypants on your little bundle of pink!


----------



## ButterflyK

So far it's 2 girls, that would be crazy if was all one gender for everyone...lol


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Horsey !!!!!

Butterfly yes they are going to tell me next week if baby cooperates I just want to find out sooner LOL


----------



## khaya

Congradulations Horseypants!! Welcome to team pink.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I knew it!!! Congratulations on your little lady horsey!! :kiss:


----------



## Young414

YAY HORSEY!!! I'm hoping for a girl too! That would be crazy if we were all one gender, Butterfly! lol 

2 days to go for you and I MEGAN!!!!!! YAY!!


----------



## Young414

Just noticed I'm a Sweet Potato! YAY! New Vegetable!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Young !!!!


----------



## ButterflyK

I'm a lemon today!


----------



## ButterflyK

I think it's official I need to get larger pants soon. I feel like I should be showing more but I am still wearing the same prepregnancy jeans today.


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats butterfly!!!


----------



## Hippielove

Is getting very excited to see all the gender coming in in the next few weeks.


----------



## Lyndzo

24 days until my 3D (and gender) scan. The wait is killing me!


----------



## Young414

Oh gosh Lyndzo! That seems like forever!


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo that was me two weeks ago I have one week til my gender scan find something to keep you occupied :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBabk5g7Hdg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## markswife10

Ahhh congrats Horseypants and Emmy!!! 

Yay for milestones Butterfly and Young! <3 

Squeee, I just felt an obvious baby movement! It was SO cool! I've felt little taps and flutters but nothing DEFINITELY baby until now, but this was DEFINITELY the baby! SUCH a cool feeling! <3 <3 <3


----------



## markswife10

One week until we know what our baby is!!!! EEEEEE, so excited! <3 This week had better not drag on!


----------



## Megan252

yay Emmy!!!! Boys are great :)

So exciting Markswife!! Movements are the best. I love feeling baby!!

I love hear what everyone is expecting...so much fun!


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats on the baby boy emmy


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Emmy !!!! 

Markswife how exciting :) mines a day after yours luckily its very early o don't have to wait long :)


----------



## markswife10

Mine will be at 9:45 EST so it is fairly early so won't have to wait long in the day :) SO excited! <3


----------



## ButterflyK

Congratulations Emmy on your blue bundle!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats Emmy!!! So exciting. Looks like we're not gonna be an all pink thread!
Such a cool time for us all- movement and gender. Nice for us to be happy rather than scared to death!!!


----------



## Young414

YAY EMMY!!! So Exciting!! I bet you are stoked! 

Markswife- That's so Awesome!!! I have yet to feel anything. :( BUT I know it's just a matter of time! Come on little one..Kick me! I don't care! Lol 

AFM- I am soo anxious and excited about tomorrow morning! I am glad my appointment is the first one of the day...I don't think I could wait all day to find out!!


----------



## Hippielove

So happy for you all.


----------



## Megan252

Young - our appointment is first thing too! I booked it as early as I could. Today is draagggggging. Less than 24 hrs!!

Both hubby and I are still thinking boy but would be happy with a girl too of course :)


----------



## Young414

Megan!- Yep! 8am for us! But my wedding photographer wants to do a gender reveal for us for free!!!!! So excited. I'm gonna have the Ultrasound Tech call my photographer and we will find out when we get home, when she arrives with a crate full of pink or blue balloons! so..10am ish. I'll be posting on here ASAP!


----------



## Lucy529

Young m on pins and needles waiting !!! :)


----------



## Young414

Thanks Lucy! I am so glad that we can all share in this experience together!!! This is the best thing i've done since getting pregnant is joining this forum!! So inspiring and exciting!:yipee:


----------



## Megan252

Young that is such a fantastic idea!! How cute is that!! Those pictures are going to be amazing. I'm so jealous, haha!! I will post as soon as I can too.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young414 said:


> Megan!- Yep! 8am for us! But my wedding photographer wants to do a gender reveal for us for free!!!!! So excited. I'm gonna have the Ultrasound Tech call my photographer and we will find out when we get home, when she arrives with a crate full of pink or blue balloons! so..10am ish. I'll be posting on here ASAP!

Such a cute idea!!!


----------



## markswife10

Young414 said:


> YAY EMMY!!! So Exciting!! I bet you are stoked!
> 
> Markswife- That's so Awesome!!! I have yet to feel anything. :( BUT I know it's just a matter of time! Come on little one..Kick me! I don't care! Lol
> 
> AFM- I am soo anxious and excited about tomorrow morning! I am glad my appointment is the first one of the day...I don't think I could wait all day to find out!!

It is very awesome! I'm sure you will feel movement VERY soon! <3 SO excited for you tomorrow to find out the gender! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## markswife10

This thread is having some very exciting few weeks!!! I'm SO excited for all of us feeling movement and finding out genders! <3 Eeek, 6 days to go for me! Come on 6 days, hurry up!!! <3


----------



## ButterflyK

I can't wait to hear the big news! Watching closing for the big announcements


----------



## Lyndzo

Lucy529 said:


> Lyndzo that was me two weeks ago I have one week til my gender scan find something to keep you occupied :)

It feels so far, but luckily DH and I are going to Chicago a week from today. The trip will definitely keep me occupied.

It's getting tough because EVERYONE (except 1 friend who I see maybe once a month) says we have a girl. My dad is so insistent that if you try to warn him it may be a boy he says "Don't be stupid, I'm the Grandpa, I know". It's actually kinda cute.


----------



## Lyndzo

Congrats to all the ladies who have found out! So exciting! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndon that's cute LOL 

Yes a trip will def speed things up I try to sleep more but that's not really happening I wake up at 4am and then can't sleep til 6 and up by 10 :(


----------



## markswife10

Gah! Stalking this thread to hear some news on some genders! <3


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Me too markswife!!!


----------



## Megan252

It's a BOY!!!!! I'm so excited!!! He is perfectly healthy and doing great. YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Megan!!!! <3


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Ah congrats Megan, another boy! We're 2 pink 2 blue now :)


----------



## ButterflyK

Congrats Megan on your little boy!


----------



## Young414

Yay Megan! Congrats! :wohoo:

Sorry it's taking me so long! I immediately left the doctor and did some shopping! Lol 

My little bundle of joy is a GIRL! :pink:

I'd be lying if I said that wasn't what I wanted! Lol we are going to be welcoming little Violet Eloise to the Young Clan! So excited! Bought a gorgeous necklace too. I'll post a pic!

It's sideways, but is a V with pink feet and two violet stones!

I know I shouldn't have named her just yet, but we had it chosen for a long time....anyone else chosen a name either way yet?? Or just me and DH?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats Megan and welcome to team blue with me!

Congrats young! Lovely necklace!


----------



## Megan252

Congrats Young!! Such an exciting day! I love the name you guys picked! I started looking as soon as we got home.
Such a cute idea to have such a sweet gift for your little girl :)

Can't wait for more gender reveals!!


----------



## Young414

Thanks! I actually bought the necklace for me. Seems silly....But I like it because its a locket...you can open it and change the charms..so when exciting events happen, I can open and change out the charms. :) DH likes it because he has more gift ideas for me. Lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hooray for baby violet :) beautiful name.
Congrats young xxx


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats Megan and Young.


----------



## Megan252

Young414 said:


> Thanks! I actually bought the necklace for me. Seems silly....But I like it because its a locket...you can open it and change the charms..so when exciting events happen, I can open and change out the charms. :) DH likes it because he has more gift ideas for me. Lol

I love that! I got a ring with my son's birthstone (amethyst) and I'm completely in love with it. Hoping for the same with this little guy :)


----------



## Young414

Megan252 said:


> Young414 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I actually bought the necklace for me. Seems silly....But I like it because its a locket...you can open it and change the charms..so when exciting events happen, I can open and change out the charms. :) DH likes it because he has more gift ideas for me. Lol
> 
> I love that! I got a ring with my son's birthstone (amethyst) and I'm completely in love with it. Hoping for the same with this little guy :)Click to expand...

Awww! Soo cute!


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Young!!! Yay for a girl! <3


----------



## Young414

Thank you everyone!!!

OH! I also found out my placenta is right between me and baby. The cushion is not allowing me to feel her just yet. That was comforting to know. I thought I was just "missing" the kicks somehow. The technician said I should feel them soon because she's a definite mover. She didn't sit still the entire exam. Constanty kicking and then politely crossing her legs...i have a feeling she willbe fiesty!! Lol :)


----------



## ButterflyK

Congratulations Young on your little princess! Love the name


----------



## Lyndzo

Congrats Megan and Young!

I was shocked last night (16w4d) I felt 2 kicks. My hubby had his arm across my belly, his heavy arm, and I felt a kick. I said "OMG a kick" right as I felt another. He felt the 2nd one. I know it's early but it was totally a kick. I'm sure I won't feel anything like that again for a while but it was nice :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lyndzo I have felt a couple of strong kicks too, mostly it's just small flutters but the other day I felt 2 or 3 strong kicks where my tummy even looked like it moved! Havnt felt it since tough, I can't wait to feel more!


----------



## xxemmyxx

My bump has grown a lot in the last 2 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Young and Megan :happydance: 

My apt got changed to Friday at 2pm :( so pissed they didn't really give me a reason but I got to look at the bright side it's payday and I can finally buy gender clothes or something :) 

Young I too have my names picked out for boy or girl LOL just need to know what we're having one week left just one week I guess I should be happy I get an other u/s at 20 weeks so get to see lo again :)

Lucky girls who feel kicks I haven't felt much anymore a flutter every now and then I think, I wonder if I was imagining the whole time :( but bump def grew more I feel huge and holy boobies last night I felt like I had hot rods going into them ouch !!! It woke me up like I need more things waking me up :( luckily it passed quickly


----------



## markswife10

Lucy529 said:


> Congrats Young and Megan :happydance:
> 
> My apt got changed to Friday at 2pm :( so pissed they didn't really give me a reason but I got to look at the bright side it's payday and I can finally buy gender clothes or something :)
> 
> Young I too have my names picked out for boy or girl LOL just need to know what we're having one week left just one week I guess I should be happy I get an other u/s at 20 weeks so get to see lo again :)
> 
> Lucky girls who feel kicks I haven't felt much anymore a flutter every now and then I think, I wonder if I was imagining the whole time :( but bump def grew more I feel huge and holy boobies last night I felt like I had hot rods going into them ouch !!! It woke me up like I need more things waking me up :( luckily it passed quickly

I didn't feel anything really obvious with kicks until the other night at 17 weeks 4 days, so you are still early! I felt flutters and whatnot but nothing that stood out as "that was the baby" until the other night. Hopefully it won't be long for you :)!


----------



## Lyndzo

Emmy you look great!!


----------



## ButterflyK

Is anyone else's baby moving a lot on the Doppler? I can't feel anything yet but when I use the Doppler to check on him/her they are always moving..lol


----------



## Young414

Emmy- you look so pretty...and we're you always blonde? Lol 

Butterfly- whenever I find her, I can listen for about 5 seconds before she moves away..I'll keep it in the same spot for a moment and often hear a couple loud thuds..like she's kicking it...one day I hear it close to the left, next day middle, next day right...always moving!! 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## markswife10

My baby has been moving like crazy on the doppler for weeks! Since 11-12 weeks I think? Although I do find him/her asleep sometimes (heartbeat nice and strong but no movements and staying in the same spot). I love it! And now feeling movements is even better! <3


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks markswife I hope i start feeling again i can't wait for my Doppler to arrive maybe Monday


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks ladies <3 and young I used to be brunette in my other pic but that was just a phase I was going through, I am usually a blonde! 

Lucy I really hope you find something with that Doppler but can I just warn you that I have had the angel sounds since 10weeks and still can't find anything! I can hear my placenta every time but no heartbeat. After my last scan the woman showed me exactly where the baby was and where she reckons I should put the Doppler to hear the heartbeat, so I did it as soon as I got home and nothing! It says on the box to use between 14-16 weeks but I'm 16.5 now and I still can't hear anything :nope: I thought at first it might be because my placenta is anterior and low but they said at the scan that it was moved up and out the way of the birth canal now. I really hope you hear it but don't be disheartened or upset if u don't :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy thanks for that tip will keep that in mind, I felt a bit of movement last night and a tap so that eased my worries :) I hope I begin to feel more that would help way more to keep me calm, I guess am still scared and one horrible dreams I've had don't help one bit :( 

On a good note am 17 weeks :happydance: grow baby grow and according to a site starting into fifth month of pregnancy :)


----------



## Lyndzo

ButterflyK said:


> Is anyone else's baby moving a lot on the Doppler? I can't feel anything yet but when I use the Doppler to check on him/her they are always moving..lol

Mine! I swear the baby is saying "na na na na na na you can't catch me!"


----------



## Hippielove

Lyndzo said:


> ButterflyK said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else's baby moving a lot on the Doppler? I can't feel anything yet but when I use the Doppler to check on him/her they are always moving..lol
> 
> Mine! I swear the baby is saying "na na na na na na you can't catch me!"Click to expand...

That made me laugh and spit out my tea. Lol


----------



## Lucy529

:rofl:


Lyndzo said:


> ButterflyK said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else's baby moving a lot on the Doppler? I can't feel anything yet but when I use the Doppler to check on him/her they are always moving..lol
> 
> Mine! I swear the baby is saying "na na na na na na you can't catch me!"Click to expand...

:rofl: that made me laugh so hard lol


----------



## khaya

Congrats to Emmy and Megan for your boys! Young congrats and welcome to team pink. Beautiful gift for yr baby girl. All the ladies waiting to find out gender hang in there!! Its so exciting. As for the baby movements mine have been very few. I get reassurance from using the Angelsound monitor to hear the heart beat. Hope to hear baby kicks soon. Happy for all that can hear the movements, i am so jealous lol. Markswife and Lucy goodluck on your gender scans.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young when do we get to see your gender reveal photos??


----------



## Young414

xxemmyxx said:


> Young when do we get to see your gender reveal photos??

Emmy- thanks for asking! Well I went home and hubby felt that we should find out in office. he said he doesn't like the idea of having a camera "in his face". He wanted it to be a moment between us (and the tech, obviously) lol. I can't say that I blame him. At least he has an opinion. So, I cancelled the gender reveal. BUT!! yesterday (sunday) we went to each parent's house and revealed a special way. His parents were first. I had a bakery make chocolate cupcakes. Right on top of the cupcake was a dollop of pink covered with Thick white frosting, sprinkles, and a question mark. His parent's licked off the icing to discover PINK! Afterwards, we went to my parent's house. Each family member (mom, dad, brother, sister) held a black balloon with white polka dots. One balloon (my sister's) had bright pink confetti stars. They all popped at the same time. POOF!! PINK CONFETTI STARS EVERYWHERE! The living room, the kitchen, even somehow in the bathroom. lol I saved some of the stars and a balloon I didn't blow up for her Baby book. I also took a star and placed it in the locket, which I am happily wearing today! And CONGRATULATIONS! if you have made it through this ENTIRE post. lol 

Khaya- Thank you for the Welcome!! :happydance:

Markswife and Lucy- GOOD LUCK!

This is the picture my Sister in law posted!
 



Attached Files:







944607_637160239629150_805153402_n.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xxemmyxx

I made it through the post don't worry! :haha: it was lovely to read! Very creative!


----------



## Lucy529

I made it through too cute idea :) 

Well seems like I might be coming out on FB sooner thn I wanted my hubby's nephew found out and it's only time before my SIL finds out and reveals it for me so trying to figure if we'll reveal it after my scan on Friday. Honestly tho my hubby isn't to happy about putting it on FB but I think we should be the ones to share not his sister, what do you ladies think?


----------



## ButterflyK

Lucy I don't think it would be right for her to share news like that when it's not her news to share.


----------



## Young414

You defintely want to be able to tell people on your own terms. I feel that is really important. If he isn't comfortable, you can always talk to her about it. But, I think it's important that you guys share first. It's very big news! Don't let her take your oomph. You can always tell your hubby that.


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies the thing with her is she never liked me she's cordial towards me when she comes over but that's it. Talking to her won't do anything she likes to gossip and I know she wouldn't care to tell people especially since its rumored that I couldn't have kids :(. I know she won't waste the opportunity to share so I want to beat her to the punch, so to speak.

And like I told my hubby she's not allowed to take pics if she comes to the hospital which I know she will I might sound over protective but she talks to a family member of mine that I don't want anything to do with


----------



## Young414

Defintely share first then. She sounds awful. I don't think you are being over protective. This is YOUR child. You have every right to decide when, where and who takes pictures. I don't blame you at all!


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Young wish she would get that, her son did say he wouldn't tell her or anyone for that matter that he was really happy for us such a sweet kid :) but I know it's only a matter of time she likes to just drop by at times and there's going to be baby stuff soon so I'm talking to hubs about it. 

Yes she is awful her son hates her which is sad really she left him back in their country as an infant and just reunited about two years ago but she won't let him go anywhere or even teach him to drive (he's 20 I think) only makes him babysit her other kids, sometimes he's not even allowed to our place with out my hubby calling her and asking if he can come over so not really someone I want around my lo 

Sorry for the rant it just makes me mad how awful she is


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lucy- that sounds like a difficult situation. She sounds like a horrible person. Have a good talk with your hubby- it'd be a shame for her to spoil things but it'd be a shame to be rushed into a reveal you don't really want. Hugs x

Young- wow that sounded fantastic-love the balloon idea. I'm thinking of lots if ways to reveal now!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel we had thought about doing it with a pic of the crib and wall decorations once we had it set up we won't even buy the crib for a few more months but I feel that it's only a matter of time before she finds out and with my growing belly its getting harder to hide or say I regained the weight LOL 

I mentioned it to him about o'ing it Friday but he's a little hesitant he likes to keep our personal life personal. he said to ask my boss (as she's like my little confidant) and then decide but he's leaving it up to me


----------



## markswife10

SO cute young! <3 I'm still working through ideas on how we want to reveal on FB. Gender scan in 2 days! Eeeks!!! <3


----------



## Lyndzo

17+1 today.. hoping I look more pregnant than fat at this point!
 



Attached Files:







17_weeks.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo cute looking good Hun :) 

Got my Doppler :happydance: heard baby for a bit even hubs heard it he immediately got a goofy grin LOL


----------



## Lyndzo

Dopplers are so fun. The sound is amazing :)


----------



## Lucy529

Yes they are so reassuring now def can't wait to find out Friday if my mommy intuition is right


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lyndzo you have a cute round bump! Defo not fat!

Lucy I am so happy that you heard the baby! Any tips? I must be the only person in the world that still can't hear it!


----------



## Lucy529

I searched down low but she moves around a bit I had been feeling an ache on my left side and its where she hangs out LOL. Since I have a bit more cushion I have to push down a bit on my stomach and found it a couple of times. She likes to tease she'll let me listen then move away LOL.


----------



## ButterflyK

Haha that is what mine does too he/she lets me listen a few seconds and then moves again. It's so funny and mine usually hangs out on the right side too.


----------



## Lucy529

What's that left side right side theory? Butterfly it's amazing best $20 I ever spent even hubby was happy he keep saying "right there right there do you hear it". Laughing the whole time I honestly feel like a burden has lifted :)


----------



## ButterflyK

Lucy529 said:


> What's that left side right side theory? Butterfly it's amazing best $20 I ever spent even hubby was happy he keep saying "right there right there do you hear it". Laughing the whole time I honestly feel like a burden has lifted :)



it says that boys implant on the right side of the uterus and girls on the left is what it says. I know I hear my placenta on the right side more but who really knows.


----------



## Lucy529

We shall see soon :)


----------



## Young414

untrue for me! but who really knows! lol :D


----------



## Lucy529

I now know why my left side was so achy s/he hangs out there I hope as s/he gets bigger moves away from there LOL. The little aches I feel is baby wiggling around 

Young if I was to go by wives tales am devided 50/50 LOL


----------



## ButterflyK

It's funny all the wives tales out there it really makes you wonder if any will be accurate for any of us


----------



## Lucy529

Butterfly yes my aunt is really superstitious she told me not to go up stairs (I live on 2nd floor and no elevator) :haha: no mopping not to buy anything yet and that I should wait til 7 months to post on FB bc people could wish harm upon my lo I have faith in God and not some ones bad wishes at least that's how I feel :)


----------



## Young414

Lucy- WOW! That is quite superstitious! lol


----------



## markswife10

Less than 17 hours to go until my ultrasound!!!! SO stoked! I can't wait! <3 There'll be no sleep for me tonight, haha!


----------



## markswife10

Lucy, I love my doppler! Glad you are having fun with yours <3 It is SO reassuring and amazing to be able to listen to baby any time you want/need to. <3


----------



## Megan252

markswife10 said:


> Less than 17 hours to go until my ultrasound!!!! SO stoked! I can't wait! <3 There'll be no sleep for me tonight, haha!

I'll be stalking tomorrow!!! Good luck, can't wait to hear :)


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife will be waiting for news :). 

I too love my Doppler best 20 ever spent LOL I love hearing the movement and then hearing the heartbeat just amazing the wait to know what lo is is killing me 

Young yeah my aunt is a little out there LOL 

Well we finally decided to go ahead and announce on FB I might just post one of those weekly tickers and see how long it takes people to get it LOL. Then on Friday we might say if its a boy or girl if not well keep it to ourselves. So it's up to me when I want to do it


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have one of those weekly update things on fb it's called baby gaga, I love it cus it tells me facts about the baby. Like now it's nearly 6 inches from head to bum, that's huge! I'm so bummed i still can't hear the heartbeat with the Doppler :nope:


----------



## Young414

Emmy- Maybe you have an anterior placenta?? I heard that can make it really difficult to hear....you would think that they would have told you that though... I have a feeling you'll try again soon and get a huge shock when you hear it! Fx'd!! :hugs: You're an onion Emmy!!! YAY!! 

Lucy-I'm glad you decided to announce. You did it so subtle, which is nice... soon you'll be getting lots of questions! lol :winkwink:

Markswife- I'm already stalking! lol Can't Wait! :happydance:

Butterfly- YAY for naval orange!!!! :happydance: 

AFM- STOKED to welcome a new fruit: MANGO! and next week the measurements start Head to Heel instead of bum....And I peeked and at 20 weeks----- 


Spoiler
10 ish inches Head to Heel!!! WHAT?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Young414

Also, I was going to take a picture today to show ya'll my bump at 19 weeks...but it hasn't gotten any bigger...hmph..oh well. I did feel major strecthing pains yesterday though..so it's just a matter of time. :D


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks Young, I do have an anterior placenta they told me at my 12 week scan. I can hear the placenta swooshing away and my heartbeat which I'm guessing is my blood flow to the placenta so maybe that is why I can't hear the heartbeat, makes me sad though :cry:

I wanna buy an ultrasound machine!!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy I agree with young you might have an anterior placenta maybe ask your dr sbout it?

So last night my aunt had a fit that I want to announce on FB and when I told my hubby he greed with HER !!! I was pissed and didn't do it yet :( I understand their worries but I feel like I can't enjoy my pregnancy bc they're scared.

Quick story why they don't want me to announce til later, I have an aunt that believes and does black magic she has a statue of the holy death in her home too, her daughter (I used to be closer to her than my sister) tried to get me fired from my job and wished upon me that I would never have kids :( so they think if I say something they are going to do something to harm my lo but my SIL talks to her and as soon as she knows they'll know that's why I want to announce bc it's my news
I believe more in God than any bad out there after I told my aunt that my SIL will soon know she said go head and say it then and may God protect you. 

It sounds crazy I know but these are beliefs in my culture which I hate bc I want to post cute things I might buy and be happy not scared that they might wish something bad


----------



## Lucy529

Aaw Emmy maybe once baby is bigger you might hear it better sorry Hun 

happy union !!!! :happydance: 

I saw on tv the other day that there was this little portable u/s machine they had just come up with they were going to use in third world countries I was amazed and want one too but am sure it's not cheap

How far up is our uterus at 17 weeks last night I had my lo up above my belly button which was high I thought and she really hangs out only on the left side I keep thinking I have a lopsided uterus :haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Wow Lucy I know these superstitions are a big deal for you and your family but you shouldn't let anything ruin or put a downer on your beautiful pregnancy. Only nature/god is in control now, no matter how many evil family members try and hurt you. And if god forbid anything bad did happen (which it won't) it won't be because of their ill wishes! 

Everything is going great with your pregnancy and you should enjoy this special time. Obviously get your OH in agreement but I defo think you are safe enough to announce! Screw the haters!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy after he saw I was pissed he said I could announce Friday after my scan bc people were going to ask what am having but I told him we could keep that and the name to ourselves well except you ladies :) 

Or at least the name 

I grew up in the US and although those things are "real" to some family I think that it's like you said God/nature not some bad wishes it just upsets me that everyone wants to control it I get they're excited and it's a miracle but its my miracle ugh sorry I keep going over the something I just need to vent 
Oh and I asked my boss like my hubby had said and she too said to announce that it should be our decision :)


----------



## markswife10

It's a....


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/itsagirl.jpg


Meet little Hayley Judith <3 Everything looks great except I have placenta previa, which means no intercourse for awhile and they have to check it again at 26-28 weeks to see if it moves. If not automatic C-section, but as long as baby girl is healthy that's all that matters <3 :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/08_07_2013_09_08_01_8720139829_26.jpg


----------



## Young414

AWW!! YAY MARKSWIFE!! Been waiting on you all day!!! Welcome to the club!! So happy for you!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats markswife :happydance: Im so happy for you ugh Friday needs to get here already LOL


Ooh Emmy took your advice went with the baby gaga and posted on FB :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats markswife! You were right :pink: very cute pics


----------



## Young414

Sorry about the Placenta Previa. I read about that and am afraid that my anterior placenta would move down and cause that for me...hopefully not! Hayley Judith! Very pretty! It's nice to be able to refer to baby with a name now! So happy! :happydance:


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats markswife.


----------



## ButterflyK

:happydance: for team :pink: for Markswife!!!!!


----------



## markswife10

Thank you ladies! <3 We are SO excited! :) :yipee: We were secretly hoping for a girl, so we are thrilled! 

I'm not too worried about the placenta previa so long as it doesn't cause bleeding. That would probably freak me out even though it would be from that. Hopefully it will move out of the way.


----------



## Young414

Fx'd it does move markswife!


----------



## xxemmyxx

They said my placenta was low too at 12 weeks but by 16 weeks it had moved up, so yours could move up still, even if it doesn't I am sure it will be fine xx


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife hope it moves out of the way and everything goes well for ya (am sure it will) So glad you got what you wanted :)


----------



## Megan252

Congrats on your little girl Markswife! Love the name :)


----------



## khaya

Congrats Markswife on :pink: your girl!! Lovely Pics and fx'd on the placenta moving up.


----------



## Young414

Well ladies, for the first time in this pregnancy, I've started to experience the terrible leg cramps in the middle of the night. I had two spasms last night, that were so excrutiating. One of my thoughts went to "I hope my contractions are only slightly worse than this.." lol :haha: I woke up this morning and could still feel the after effects as they were very sore... Anyone experience them thus far??:shrug:


----------



## Lucy529

Young ouch !!! I have had a few small aches but nothing bad FX I don't get them I already have knee pain at night :( I hope you don't get them anymore 

My ouch right now is my bbs feel like there's a hot rod being pushed in through my nipples I want to cry they hurt so bad :(. But luckily only lasts a few min then it's gone


----------



## Young414

Lucy- oh gosh! I don't know which is worse. I haven't had ANY breast pain at all. And i am counting my lucky stars with that one! I've also noticed that I am having lower back pain, which I am told will only get worse the bigger the baby gets. I find relief if I sit completely straight or lie down. I know that when my beautiful daughter arrives, this will all be SOO worth it!
I'm glad it only lasts a few minutes for you Lucy!


----------



## Lucy529

Young yes it will be worth it but darn is it painful I hadn't had any bb pain either until I hit 2nd tri those leg cramps are bad too tho and the after effect aren't that pleasant either the joys LOL


----------



## Megan252

I'm dreading the leg cramps!! I had them a lot with my son, but so far not with this little guy. I feel for you, that is the WORST way to wake up! 

Lucy - Ouch!!! Poor you :(


----------



## ButterflyK

I haven't had any leg cramps wither but the boobs are starting to hurt again. :dohh: I have had some wicked headaches though so that has not been fun. 

I was wondering the ladies that are having little pink bundles how was your ms? I am wondering if it's true about ms being worse with girls then boys


----------



## Young414

ButterflyK said:


> I haven't had any leg cramps wither but the boobs are starting to hurt again. :dohh: I have had some wicked headaches though so that has not been fun.
> 
> I was wondering the ladies that are having little pink bundles how was your ms? I am wondering if it's true about ms being worse with girls then boys

I have to say that I felt nauseous every single day from week 6-14...but I NEVER vomited. I think the vomitting would have been even worse. I felt awful all the time..but i don't think my MS was THAT bad compared to what some other ladies experience.


----------



## ButterflyK

Young414 said:


> ButterflyK said:
> 
> 
> I haven't had any leg cramps wither but the boobs are starting to hurt again. :dohh: I have had some wicked headaches though so that has not been fun.
> 
> I was wondering the ladies that are having little pink bundles how was your ms? I am wondering if it's true about ms being worse with girls then boys
> 
> I have to say that I felt nauseous every single day from week 6-14...but I NEVER vomited. I think the vomitting would have been even worse. I felt awful all the time..but i don't think my MS was THAT bad compared to what some other ladies experience.Click to expand...

Thanks Young! I wasn't hardly nauseous at all just a handful of times, and also never vomiting at all so just interested to know.


----------



## Young414

ugh..another question...Sorry..I'm full of them lately. 

Is anyone else concerned about the gender scan being wrong? The tech kept telling me that the baby was in a strange position...it'd be har to determine gender...she would keep 'trying'...she showed the picture she got to another tech who said it was 'clearly' a girl...kinda thinking about doing a 3d/4d scan...that would be more accurate...right??


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am having a boy but my ms was awful, I vomited every day from weeks 8-16, lost 16lbs from feeling nauseous and off my food. I feel like it's almost gone away now but I am still off my food and now I have headaches instead!

My ms is why everyone said they thought I was having a girl!

Young I do worry about that aswell, not that it would be a problem but just cus now I am expecting a boy, have boys clothes, a name picked etc. I think all sonographer s say the baby is in a funny position, but they usually only say boy or girl if they are really sure. Even then it's not 100%. I think it's more the feeling of trusting someone else and allowing yourself to beleve something about your baby when for so long we have been so worried about every little thing going wrong!


----------



## Young414

Emmy- Sorry your MS was so awful! I feel for you! I don't think i'd be disappointed if it was a boy, but you are right...it's trusting someone telling you that. I have been worried about EVERYTHING!! I need to learn to trust. I'm stoked about a girl. I just have this feeling that I'll buy pink, be excited, be in labour, push and out will pop a boy..lol


----------



## markswife10

I've been pretty nauseated off and on since week 6. Week 6 was constant 24/7 nausea, then it lowered a bit and was on and off (and when it has come back it comes back with a vengeance because I end up tossing my cookies). It was worse through the first trimester, but I've had some bad weeks in the second trimester, too, and still toss my cookies now and then. This was all a total surprise to me because last pregnancy (ended at 8 weeks) I didn't have any morning sickness at all.


----------



## markswife10

So did any of you ladies try some of the old wives tales to guess the gender of your baby? If you did, were they right or wrong? 

For Hayley, all of the ones we tried seemed to point to girl, so guess they were right! 

Heartbeat usually between 150 and 160 bpm (wives tale says if heartbeat is above 140 it is a girl)

Baking soda test, no fizz = girl

Ring on a string test, swing in circle = girl

Chinese gender chart = girl (although depends on what one you use, I had one or two say boy)


----------



## Young414

All of the old wives tales I tried gave me about 50/50 each. Dry skin-Boy, Chinese-Girl, Ring test- first time boy, 2nd time with hubby- boy...mine was all over the place. lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

The heartbeat was always over 140 for me but its a boy, ms was bad but it was a boy, Chinese gender predicted girl, but I am really hairy which means your having a boy, so who knows!?


----------



## Bec C

Hello please may I join. I had a loss at 21 weeks in July 2011, I am now 16 weeks tomorrow and due on the 24th of Jan.

I a having a nightmare time and fed up struggling on my own, all my family keep saying it will be fine this time be positive, but im sick with worry, especially as I have really heavy feelings in my vagina, like an egg is in there, but I've had everything checked and all is ok.

Any way hi all


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Bec C.


----------



## Lucy529

Hi Bec C and welcome 

Hi ladies sorry I've been MIA spent the day fishing and had a blast but no cell service which is nice. The gender predictors I've had have most said girl, a few of the Chinese ones say boy but will know tom :). Can't wait


----------



## Young414

Lucy- AHHH! I'm so excited! Let us know! 

Bec C- Welcome! :hi:Sorry for your loss! :( Trying to stay positive can be difficult, but it's a must. If you need a lift, we will do our best to encourage you!


----------



## Lucy529

Young am so excited I've barely slept these last to nights LOL 

I keep touching my belly and wondering if I'm right 6 hours to go LOL


----------



## Young414

are you wanting a boy or girl?? I know that you'll be ecstatic either way...but which would you prefer?


----------



## Lucy529

Young I have been feeling girl since the beginning so really got myself excited for a girl so m hoping I'm right :). 

I have everything picked out that I want for a girl if she turns into a he I gotta start over LOL.


----------



## markswife10

eeek! Stalking Lucy! I'm so excited to know what you are having! :)


----------



## Megan252

I'm stalking too!! Can't wait to hear Lucy!!!


----------



## khaya

Can't wait Lucy. So excited for you. Hello Bec C and Welcome. I have three boys and the mc was different for all three. My first born the mc was the worst were i vomited and felt nauseous for the entire nine months. My Ds2 was the one with the mild mc. Ds3 i was not vomiting but had to chew gum the entire pregnancy to stop having to spit all the time but mc was also not so bad. I am now expecting a girl and mc was bad first trimester and i sometimes have bad days in the second trimester. The only different thing i guess with the girl preg for me is the headaches. I get very bad headaches!! Sorry for the long post. Btw the chinese calander was correct for all my kids.


----------



## Lucy529

Ok so leaving now to the Drs office we are going shopping after :) will post as soon as possible am so excited feel like am going to puke my lunch lol


----------



## Young414

Oh no! Don't vomit! baby needs those nutrients! lol GOOD LUCK GIRLY!


----------



## markswife10

Good luck! Anxiously awaiting your results! <3


----------



## Lucy529

It's a BOY!!!!! 

Gotta admit was a bit sad but then just hit me how much fun my hubby will have with a son he's super excited and can't stop smiling, and am really happy to he's growing really well and cute as heck LOL. He was applauding so cute


----------



## Megan252

yaaaay Lucy!!!! welcome to the team blue!! A girl would have been fabulous but boys are so much fun :) Congrats!!!


----------



## ButterflyK

Ya!!! for your :blue: bundle!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies am so excited we began calling him by his name and its helped me connect with my son, I swore my husband to secrecy that I was sure he was a girl LOL


----------



## markswife10

Awww yay Lucy for team blue!!! Congrats!!! :) So that makes us 4 girls to 3 boys right?


----------



## markswife10

Anyone heard from Rachel lately? Wonder if she has found out what she's having yet?


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies I have another apt in two weeks to see specialist and get to see my lo again my hubby is so into it now even got him a nickname already LOL :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats on team blue Lucy :baby:
Well girls I've got a bit of a story to tell you! I can honestly say this week has been the worst I've ever experienced. We had a call on Tuesday to say that tests had shown a serious genetic problem with the baby- very rare, not downs. It was unlikely the baby would survive past birth. Obviously we were beyond devastated. The test is 99% accurate. I had an amino on Wednesday to confirm the condition. It's been the hardest few days ever and I've not stopped thinking about losing my little miracle even though I could feel it moving in my belly- so awful. BUT I can't believe I'm saying this- it looks like I'm one of the 1% because I got some results this morning that said everything looked normal and there was no sign of the condition:happydance: we are in shock! To be told such devastating news then told its ok is just unbelievable. This is the most miracle baby ever!!!!
The test also showed that my mothers intuition is rubbish because I'm also on team BLUE!!!
I feel emotionally exhausted but so happy and grateful. I can only hope everything else turns out ok :cloud9:


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats Lucy on team blue.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats Lucy! Exactly the same thing with me but I am so happy with my little boy now, I just made new plans xx

Wow Rachel that must have been so hard but wow wow wow miracle baby indeed!! 

So happy for us all :happydance:


----------



## khaya

Congrats Lucy!!! Boys are fun. Rachael what a scare. You are having a miracle rainbow baby!


----------



## Megan252

That is great news Rachel! What a little miracle. Welcome to team blue and I'm so happy that everything is ok. What an awful scare!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel wow what a roller coaster but glad everything is ok :hugs: and yay!!! For blue 

Emmy Im so excited now too, we bought a few things yesterday and although we won't be able to get any of my bosses things it's more shopping for me LOL. 

Ladies am feeling a bit emotional and need some advice I think this is where I would get some understanding...
A "friend" I meet through here has had many losses she had asked me to let her know how my apt went so I said everything was good but was shocked it was a boy as I insisted I felt girl, am truly am happy, but she called me ungrateful bc I said it took a minute for it to sink in. I didn't mean it in a bad way I had just been so sure it was a girl. Needless to say she's no longer wanting to talk to me bc of all the "silly" boy/girl talk.

Am I wrong? I'm not disappointed am having a son am really looking forward to it especially now that I know he's a he I can bond better than just saying the baby I can say my son:) I might be over reacting but it just hurt my feelings


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats on all the new weeks !!!!


----------



## ButterflyK

Oh Rachael how scary I am so happy that everything turned out good though. What a little miracle you have there. Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## markswife10

Oh goodness what an awful scare Rachel! SO glad your little miracle baby is perfectly OK <3 Also congrats on the baby boy! <3 :) :yipee:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy529 said:


> Rachel wow what a roller coaster but glad everything is ok :hugs: and yay!!! For blue
> 
> Emmy Im so excited now too, we bought a few things yesterday and although we won't be able to get any of my bosses things it's more shopping for me LOL.
> 
> Ladies am feeling a bit emotional and need some advice I think this is where I would get some understanding...
> A "friend" I meet through here has had many losses she had asked me to let her know how my apt went so I said everything was good but was shocked it was a boy as I insisted I felt girl, am truly am happy, but she called me ungrateful bc I said it took a minute for it to sink in. I didn't mean it in a bad way I had just been so sure it was a girl. Needless to say she's no longer wanting to talk to me bc of all the "silly" boy/girl talk.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I wrong? I'm not disappointed am having a son am really looking forward to it especially now that I know he's a he I can bond better than just saying the baby I can say my son:) I might be over reacting but it just hurt my feelings


Lucy you may have seen on my journal that I wote about similar feelings when I found out he's a boy. I wasn't disappointed but I was shocked and at first a little sad that I wouldn't be buying the things I had seen or using the name I had picked out. It wasn't because I wanted a girl and only a girl, it was because I just felt so sure it would be a girl. I felt a bit guilty for admitting that because obviously I am just so over the moon that he is healthy and gorgeous. Once I got over the shock I am so attached to my little boy I wouldn't want it any other way, I bought new things and picked a new name and am completely in love as I'm sure you are too. I don't think you did anything wrong I understand what you meant, but so many women are going through so much heartache on here, they are angry at their situation and don't know where to direct it. We all know too well how upsetting and hard ttc can be when it doesn't work out. In the same way there are women who are blissfully unaware of the hard journey's some of us have had to be pregnant,unaware of the heartache of miscarriage etc who probably moan about things we may see as trivial. :shrug:
Your friend is having a hard time by the sounds of it and it is hard to see other people getting everything you so badly want for yourself, but this is still your little miracle don't let anyone make you feel bad for your experience, enjoy your pregnancy Lucy xx


----------



## Bec C

Is anyone staying team yellow? I want a surprise.
I think if you have a preference its best to stay team yellow, as then when you see your baby you will fall in love instantly regardless of the sex 

Just an idea xx


----------



## Megan252

Lucy try not to let it bother you. I totally agree with Emmy's post. I think sometimes people get caught up in their own experience and may have a hard time understanding yours. I think it's completely natural to be surprised by the results of your ultrasound given that you were so sure it was a girl. Keep positive and enjoy shopping for your little man!!! Yay blue!! :)


----------



## ButterflyK

Lucy I understand what your saying we have yet to find out and I know I will be happy either way. OH wants a girl there are grandkids already on both sides of his family 1 has a boy and 1 has twin girls so either way we won't be a first on either side. I keep thinking it's a boy based on the fact I haven't had much ms or been really moody but I can see what your saying about feeling one way and finding out another it's not that your not happy it's just not what was expect and you have to shift gears a little. :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Lucy I totally agree with what the other ladies have said. You did nothing wrong! Some ladies going through hard times have a difficult time dealing with people who have what they want so badly and sometimes perceive being surprised about gender as being ungrateful. I've felt the same way at times after we lost our baby in August last year, so I can totally get where she is coming from, but you are definitely not in the wrong here at all and there is nothing wrong with being surprised that your baby is a different gender than you had imagined. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies she actually removed me as a friend, I'm hurt that she took it so wrong bc I didn't mean it in a bad way, I m totally in love with my son and going out shopping for boys things has been great I can't wait to meet him 

Now that I know he's a boy calling him by his name has made it so much more real cant stop talking about my little man LOL


----------



## khaya

Hi Lucy. Dont let this situation cloud your happy moment of finding out what you are baking and the excitement of doing all that shopping!! I agree with the other ladies that you have not done anything wrong, its just that yr friend is in a bad space at the moment, so give her time and i am sure she will come around. Otherwise pliz enjoy this moment of yr Pregnancy.


----------



## markswife10

Sorry she took it so wrong :( But don't let that take away your joy about your son <3 I know exactly what you mean, ever since I found out Hayley was a girl I haven't been able to stop talking about her <3 I just LOVE saying "Hayley's kicking" or "she moved" or something like that. :) Feels so real now! <3


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife exactly I do the same thing and if I want something I tell my hubby your son wants...... Works every time :haha: 

My hubby loves camouflaged jeans today he found some baby things at the store and his smile just made my day we decided to name him Alexander my hubby nicknamed him Lucas bc his grandma who's passed used to call him that, so sweet :)


----------



## Young414

Yay on team blue Lucy!!!! Soooooo excited for you!! :blue:

Wow Rachel! That's so fantastic! What a miracle! 

Soo happy for everyone! :happydance:


----------



## markswife10

Lucy529 said:


> Markswife exactly I do the same thing and if I want something I tell my hubby your son wants...... Works every time :haha:
> 
> My hubby loves camouflaged jeans today he found some baby things at the store and his smile just made my day we decided to name him Alexander my hubby nicknamed him Lucas bc his grandma who's passed used to call him that, so sweet :)

LOL! I tell DH that "Hayley wants it" and he'll give in ;) LOL! Men are so funny! :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Yes they are LOL it's funny how much we get away with LOL


----------



## Young414

Well ladies, I am happy to report that while sitting on the couch today I finally felt her! Didn't feel like butterflies or popcorn, lol, but rather a foot/hand/bum something grazing me. It was wonderful! It has happened a couple of times. :) 

And!! I felt a rather strange lump on my right side..pretty low down. Yet, nothing on the left...I poked and prodded slightly only to realize that it must be baby...I'm thinking it may have been her little bum. After a short while of poking it disappeared! Great things happening! Can't wait to see what the next few weeks bring! :happydance:

Anyways, just thought I'd share the exciting news!


----------



## Lucy529

Aaw young how exciting !!!! Can't wait to feel real movement too am lost there lol indeed great things are happening congrats :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Omg Young the same thing happened to me just last night! I was lying in bed and felt this pressure in my tummy so I felt it and there was this hard lump on the side of my tummy so I got OH to feel t and we were both prodding it and then it moved!! And the hard lump went away. So that must have been baby right?? I feel flutters but I have an anterior placenta so I think it will be a bit longer before I feel a proper kick.


----------



## Young414

Definitely Baby Emmy! And I, too, have an anterior placenta. But I am thinking that it must be prety high up considering the movements (although very light) are happening considerably low down.. I can't wait for you to tell us when you feel movements! :) I have to say that it makes the whole "carrying a baby" experience that much more "real". :happydance:


----------



## xxemmyxx

I feel flutters in all kinds of places, down low, up by my belly button, left and right! So who knows :shrug: they did say my placenta had moved up at last scan, away from my cervix so maybe it's all baby down on the sides where I felt the lump


----------



## Young414

I hope so!! I bet you that is indeed baby!


----------



## markswife10

Young how exciting!!!! <3 I can't wait to feel baby girl from the outside! :)

Hayley is moving a lot at the moment <3 LOVE it! <3


----------



## Young414

Hello Ladies! It's very quiet in here! I'm hoping that means that everyone is doing well! Any updates? Baby bumps? Scans? Anything? Miss hearing from ya'll!


----------



## Lucy529

Hey Young I've been busy organizing our room and getting rid of things I feel like am running out of time LOL 

and the best thing is that I've been shopping tons for Ivan. Did I tell you guys that I changed the name we had liked Alexander but then we did the whole calling him or yelling at him (if he's anything like his daddy LOL) and it just didn't fit so we had to rethink the whole name well we kept the middle name as we are using hubby's name as a middle name. we decided on Ivan and it just feels right but I have promised to stay away from looking at names LOL


----------



## Young414

Very cute Lucy! Gosh, we've barely started organizing Violet's room. lol


----------



## Lucy529

we're sharing our room with Ivan so we got a ton of crap to get rid of LOL we have to make room for his crib. I had had everything picked out for a girl and thought that changing over to boy was going to be hard but I have found it really easy and have picked everything out for him :) 

my hubby goes back to work soon and that means am going to be getting most of the things I want then or rather the bigger things :)


----------



## markswife10

We have been busy busy working on Hayley's nursery! :) <3 :yipee: We got it all painted, just have to finish off the molding and get bedding, get her changing table put in there (we pick it up this weekend), and finish putting decor up <3 It is looking preeeeetttty!!!


----------



## Lucy529

aaw markswife you are going to have to post some pics of the nursery once it's done I want to buy the crib soon but my hubby is making me wait at least two more months :( am getting wall decals which he might let me buy sooner we need to get a tv mount to hang our tv up and get rid of a desk am tired just writing down all that needs to be done LOL 

he goes back to work next week so i might end up doing most of the things on my own well not the heavy things but the organizing i want things done a certain way LOL


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been a bit hit and miss lately. DH and I decided to go away to the coast for a few days to get over last weeks drama, really needed some quiet time after all the stress. Back now and must say the wifi withdrawal was getting to me lol.
I e got lots to catch up on.
Lucy- I agree with the others- the lady/friend is obviously distressed about her situation and wrongly taking it out on you. You did nothing wrong lovely. Your feelings are understandable and like you and Emmy I was totally convinced our little man was a girl and still can't quite believe he's a boy! But I love him and want him more than anything- just takes a little brain adjustment!! Even my hubby said he felt a bit weird about it because I'd convinced him it was a girl!!
Love that everyone has thought of names. We are currently jokingly calling our baby Thorbjørn. Its a Norwegians name (dh is norwegian and we're a bilingual family) it kinda means warrior bear/ strong bear. He won't be named that but after the ups and downs he's definitely my little warrior!
I can feel him moving all the time, especially after food! DH felt him kick yesterday too- so nice for him.
Ok I've rambled lots now. Hope everyone is well xxx
:hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Thanks Lucy <3 I will post pics when it is done! I'm SO excited with how it is turning out and it is SO much fun decorating it now that we know its a girl! <3


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel glad to see your back and when are you getting a ticker? LOL I am very in love with my little man I'm starting to feel him more which I really love :) 

Markswife yes it's def more fun knowing who am shopping for :) my little man is going to have tons of clothes if I don't control myself LOL


----------



## markswife10

Haha, I haven't bought too many clothing items for baby girl yet, but I can't wait to do some big time shopping for her! This girl is going to have so many clothes, lol! Between what we buy and what her grandparents buy for her (she is the first grandchild on both sides of the family), and hand-me-downs from friends with girls. LOL!


----------



## Young414

Markswife- Violet is also the first grandchild on both sides. My mother called me just this afternoon telling me about the booties and dresses that she bought already.,lol 


my best friend and mom came over Sunday to discuss the baby shower. We are making it coed because I am friends with a lot of my husbands friends. We are having a BBQ..(babyq) lol it'll be in November, but we aren't too worried about the weather considering we live in a very warm Florida climate lol

Rachel- you do need a ticker! Lol


----------



## Megan252

I love hearing all the great names for the kiddos. How did you ladies come up with them? My hubby and I had the hardest time picking my sons name so I'm sure it'll be the same this time around. We are on 2 different planets!! We do have the middle name picked though, Ryan (my hubby's name). I need some help!!!! Oh and my son's name is Carter :)


----------



## Young414

For Violet's name I didn't do a lot of searching. I LOVE the color purple and one day DH randomly suggested Violet and it stuck! We had other names as well, but none as strong as Violet. Boys names....That's a whole nother story!! Can't agree on ANYTHING!! Happy she's a girl this time around so we don't have to argue! lol But I really like parentsconnect.com for baby names. There is a section where people who actually have that name give their opinions...can be VERY helpful!


----------



## Young414

GASP!! Baby's a CANTALOUPE today?!?!?! That's Massive!!! Oh my!!


----------



## Lucy529

Happy cantaloupe Young!!!!! 

Megan for girls we had picked my moms name she passed away a long time ago and we like the middle for girl bc of the meaning 

Now for boys we had liked Alexander but when we tried calling it out it just didn't fit so I went on line and looked at Spanish names we loved the meaning of Ivan so we tried it out and love it. We had to make sure you can say it in English and Spanish with out of sounding harsh and the middle name is my hubby's first name. :) I kind of felt I needed to find a name ASAP bc my SIL is having a boy too he's coming in Nov. but luckily they haven't chosen a name but I told her Ivan is off limits LOL


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm planning on getting a ticker after my official 20 week scan on Friday!!! Young- I'm a cantaloupe tomorrow too- cant believe how big that is-though there is definitely no hiding that I'm pregnant now!! :blush:
DH and I need to pick a name that crosses over English and Norwegian- that's much harder for a boy than a girl. We will probably move back to Norway in a few years so i want the name to be recognisable there too. Need to get a book!!
Lucy- aleksander is one of the names that crosses over so that's definitely on our list!
I've not bought anything yet- again I may dip my toe in the pond after my scan- I've gone a bit nervous again after last week. Hope I can get back to enjoying things again soon x


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel m sure everything's fine good luck finding a name they make it really hard :) 

So we're getting a swing/bouncer combo play yard and of course carseat and stroller but since hubby's not really working I had been looking at used items just found a listing on Craigslist for all four for $100 I called the guy and he said they're all in great condition so were picking them up tom :) :happydance: that's a great buy IMO


----------



## ButterflyK

Young's a cantaloupe!!! :happydance:

I love all the names we have our names picked out too but still need to book a scan to figure out what we are having. I have bedding already picked out for either and have been slowly looking at furniture and things online.


----------



## Young414

I went very gender neutral with everything and even though I know that I am having a girl, I still tend to do a bunch of gender neutral. Mainly because I plan on having another child if God and my body allows and if that one turns out to be a boy, I'd like to be able to reuse all my items. I can't wait for you to find out Butterfly!


----------



## Lucy529

I've been buying everything or mostly everything used once he gets bigger we'll buy new but for now I've gotten really great things I want to have a 2nd but our place has limited space so can't store things


----------



## xxemmyxx

I just noticed I'm a sweet potato!!! That's bloody huge!!!!


----------



## Young414

Haha! Yep. It is Emmy! Congratulations. Took a pic this morning. Not much of a change in four weeks. And please excuse my bathroom....I've been lazy lol 

20 weeks 1 day

Ps also excuse the iPad. It is the only thing that will take the pictures and upload them too lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xxemmyxx

I think it looks higher and rounder Young,that's what is happening to mine aswell :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Young aaw cute bump I feel huge all of a sudden I took my 18 week one but am do for my 19 one soon might share it this weekend :) 

Emmy congrats on sweet potato :happydance: wow we are moving right along :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I know we are all so pregnant right now!


----------



## Lucy529

Ooh yeah no hiding that now :) loving it


----------



## Young414

So DH has become very anxious about feeling her move. I can feel her very lightly from the outside. I'll feel her, he will place his hand, and then NOTHING! He always says she's being stubborn, I just reply with "She's YOUR daughter.." lol He has given me strict instructions not to let anyone touch my belly, on the off-chance that somebody else will feel her before he does. lol Men are so funny! lol :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young my OH is exactly the same, he is jealous I can feel things and he can't so he lies for ages with his hands on my tummy and then as soon as he moves away the little man moves :haha: it's sill only flutters so I have tried explaining that the kicks won't be felt from the outside yet.

I keep getting a weird feeling down low, it's like pressure, it's not painful, it worries me though, do you think it could just be baby pushing or kicking low down or everything growing and getting a bit squashed?


----------



## Young414

I wouldn't be too worried, but follow your gut. It probably is just baby being low, I sometimes feel pressure down low. I assume that either it's baby or everything is movign out of the way for the GIANT uterus coming through..:haha: lol If it becomes painful though, definitely go get checked out!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah it's not painful, it's more that I'm aware of it every now and then, but just as quickly it goes again, it feels like my uterus is pushing out but down low


----------



## Megan252

you look great Young!! Such a nice bump :) I haven't felt any outside kicks yet but DH is getting anxious as well. The kicks are getting stronger and I'm feeling a lot more flips. This little guy is a mover!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Cute bump young :winkwink: 
So funny about the men! It must be strange for them though just watching us experience so much when they can only look on and hope to feel something. I can't help telling hubby when baby is very active- keep saying things like "oh- baby likes that" after I have coffee and he's kicking away. DH always dives for my belly to feel!! We are quite lucky though that he can feel it from the outside.
20 weeks today- half way, can't believe it! Scan tomorrow- I'm nervous, can't take any more bad news! Fingers crossed for me girls :hugs:


----------



## Young414

Definitely Fingers crossed for you Rachel, I am certain though that everything is A-OK! :)


----------



## markswife10

Eeek, love the bump Young! And congrats on reaching cantaloupe! I'll be joining you in a couple of days! <3 

My DH is also anxious to feel little girl kick also. I'll tell him that she's kicking and he puts his hand there for awhile but she stops. I haven't noticed feeling it from the outside yet, though, so it may be at least a couple more weeks before he can feel her. I can't wait for him to be able to feel her <3


----------



## markswife10

Fingers crossed for you Rachel! I'm sure baby boy is just fine though <3 But I do understand your worry :hugs:


----------



## Megan252

fingers crossed Rachel! I'm sure everything is ok, can't wait to hear :)


----------



## Young414

Ladies, I think cantaloupe is incorrect. I went to the bump website and it clearly says banana is 20 weeks and cantaloupe is 24....hmmm...doesn't really matter. I'll take whatever fruit she wants to be lol :) just figured I'd throw that out there lol


----------



## Lucy529

Fx for ya Rachel 

It as been a long day we bought some baby gear off of Craigslist and washed everything my hubby put everything in the tub and disinfected everything it's been a long day plus work but worth it the play yard was crap tho so got rid of it ohh well we'll just look for another one 
Other that that nothing much ooh I forgot today I had a drs apt (my reg dr) so the nurse is taking my vitals and asking me the usual questions then she asks so your periods are regular? I looked at her puzzled and say " well am pregnant so I haven't had a period in a while" to which she responds "does she know this?" ( meaning the dr I've been seeing for a year) and see every month since getting my BFP :dohh: then she asked how far long I was and how I was feeling kinda pissed me off bc isn't it in my record ? In the laptop she's staring at? Ok vent over


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young414 said:


> Ladies, I think cantaloupe is incorrect. I went to the bump website and it clearly says banana is 20 weeks and cantaloupe is 24....hmmm...doesn't really matter. I'll take whatever fruit she wants to be lol :) just figured I'd throw that out there lol

Yeah I looked up what each fruit was, being impatient lol, and saw banana was 20 weeks cus that's a funny fruit! But then I thought how I have never seen anyone on the forum anywhere with a banana in their ticker...


----------



## xxemmyxx

Good luck today Rachel :hugs:


----------



## khaya

Cute bump Young!!! Makes me feel like an elephant lol i feel so huge, i guess after five pregnancies i already look 7months!!! Rachael goodluck with your scan. Fx d for you. Lucy its sad that the people who should be taking care of you dont know your history or medical records. That nurse should be ashamed of her self. Sorry you have to deal with such people.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone scan went great, little boy looks perfect. Really happy. Will try and get a ticket sorted later :)


----------



## Young414

Yay Rachel! Glad to hear it!! :D :happydance:

khaya- I am sure your bump is lovely!! 

emmy- it looks like banana may be next week.. :shrug: ugh..whatever..doesn't REALLY matter in the long run I guess! lol


----------



## Lucy529

Yay!!! Rachel congrats :). 

I've been dreaming off food all night and woke up starving LOL if my son is anything like his daddy am going to be as big as a house by the time I give birth


----------



## Young414

Lucy- totally missed your earlier post. I am sorry that the play yard was no good, but glad that you got some things out of the way! Also, HOW RUDE..the nurse in the doctor's office. ummm...I would be very concerned about that and ask my doctor about it...Is all the information I've been giving to you just going in the trash?! You would think that being a professional place that they would have their stuff together...geesh! Sorry..I thinking I vented for you a little lol


----------



## Lucy529

I don't usually see her at that clinic but one closer to me so the place here I normally go all know am preg but your right when I see her again am going to ask her bout that bc it is a little worrisome that she wouldn't see on my chart that am pregnant or how far along I was I'm glad that I don't get my prenatal from them tho 

Yes the baby stuff is super cute and it makes me feel all warm and tingly inside imagining my son swing in his swing :) my hubby was like a kid putting the things back together he took them apart and washed them in the tub so I wouldn't have too.


----------



## Young414

Aww! My mother brought over a jumper. it is FULL of toys and looks like fun..I want to play in it..lol and it is sitting right in the living room. I don't want to put it in the nursery just yet because every time I look over it, I imagine her in it. It makes the experience better I think :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Grrrrr, can't make ticker paste!!! :dohh:
Will have to try off my laptop tomorrow.
So fun everyone getting toys and things. We're going looking at push chairs/strollers etc this weekend eeeek!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

just testing if my ticker Works!!!

ok....didnt work!!!

Yaaaaay...now it Works! Picked blue for my little man!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Testing all my computer skills today! If it Works- this is me at 19 weeks!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I tried with the Doppler today not expecting anything as usual and I heard it I heard it!!! I heard my gorgeous boy's beautiful little heartbeat!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Wow Rachel you have a lovely bump going on there!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

That's so nice Emmy, glad you found it. 
Is anyone moisturising their bump yet?!! I've just started with the bio-oil, how the heck do you get this stuff to absorb?!!! Sat looking like a slicked up turkey or something now!! (DH thinks its hilarious!!)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have been moisturising since I found out, I am starting to get stretch marks already so I do it about 3 times a day! maybe your putting too much bio oil on but to be fair I get sticky too and just leave it, I use the stretch mark butter by palmers but I also use moisturising cream from Vaseline, I have bio oil too and it is very oily so you don't need much, literally a drop


----------



## Lucy529

Looking good Rachel :). Love the ticker 

Emmy :happydance: on finding the heartbeat :) 

I've been using palmers stretch mark messaging cream I think it's called and love it can't use oily stuff as I feel like my skin is suffocating very sensitive skin I have

19 weeks today :happydance: last night I was listing to Ivan's little heart and I would poke my belly and he would move then kick I could hear it on the Doppler and feel it. it was so cute and now that he can hear me I talk to him a lot more so is my hubby :) we love this little guy so much


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hmmm think I went a bit over the top with handfuls of oil!! My sil recommended it but think I'm more of a cream kind of girl! Luckily no stretch marks yet. I'm really tall so I'm not sure how my skin will react but I'm suddenly growing fast!!!


----------



## Megan252

I've been moisturizing for a while but am starting the bio oil today! Just bought a new one. It takes forever to absorb....a little goes a long way! I used it before and no stretch marks so I'm sticking with it :)

Lots of us are reaching the half way mark!!


----------



## Megan252

oh I forgot! Rachel you look great! Such a cute bump :) I need to get a new pic posted. And yay emmy on finding your little guys heartbeat!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ohhh I'm so stretch marky, I knew I would be cus I have had stretch marks since I was about 12 :growlmad: dammit


----------



## ButterflyK

Rachel :happydance: for the ticker!!! I laughed so hard when you said your bump looks like a slicked up turkey:haha:
:haha:
Emmy I am so glad you finally got to hear the heartbeat it has been really reassuring for me I usually listen ever night when I lay down. 

I haven't gotten stretch marks but when I worked at Aveda everyone there swore my the Beautifying oil there and we recommended it a lot of customers so I just picked up some it has Rose oil and several oils in it. I hope to not get any but lord knows that won't happen


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy I do too I had stretch marks on my belly from weight gain and loss but now they just seem there are more but that's ok we'll have our babies which is worth it


----------



## Megan252

ButterflyK said:


> Rachel :happydance: for the ticker!!! I laughed so hard when you said your bump looks like a slicked up turkey:haha:
> :haha:
> Emmy I am so glad you finally got to hear the heartbeat it has been really reassuring for me I usually listen ever night when I lay down.
> 
> I haven't gotten stretch marks but when I worked at Aveda everyone there swore my the Beautifying oil there and we recommended it a lot of customers so I just picked up some it has Rose oil and several oils in it. I hope to not get any but lord knows that won't happen

Oh! I really like Aveda products! I should try that too. I'm a bit nervous for this pregnancy...my belly seems to be growing a lot quicker!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ahhhh thanks for the tip I shall try the Aveda, I like trying new products xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy529 said:


> Emmy I do too I had stretch marks on my belly from weight gain and loss but now they just seem there are more but that's ok we'll have our babies which is worth it

Yeah I have them on my hips from puberty but they are silver now I don't notice them but I'm getting new ones on the top of my bump, kind of where my waist is, all worth it though your right, I'm not one for showing my tummy anyway lol it's just OH who gets the pleasure


----------



## Young414

Rachel- looking great!! And the ticker is a nice addition! 

Emmy- omg!!!! Soooooo happy you heard the heartbeat! That makes me soo happy for you! :happydance: 

I hate the oil! I've been using Burt's bees belly butter...the smell is strange..not bad though..and it's very thick! I have some stretch marks on my inner thighs from puberty..but keeping my fingers crossed that the moisturizing will keep them at bay during this pregnancy! :)

Also by the oil..I mean all oils in general..I just don't like how oil feels. Lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Had a really fun morning trying different pram/strollers. Even hubby was pushing them around the shop- really funny sight!
We quite like the iCandy peach jogger. Bit expensive but we're very outdoorsy so ticks all our boxes.
Anyone else decided yet?


----------



## xxemmyxx

I havnt decided which one yet but think I am going to buy one from boots. i signed up to their parenting thing on their website so I get loads of discounts on baby things and they send me a parenting magazine and money off vouchers. If I buy a pram from them you get lots ofadvantage card pointsto spend in boots and they sell all the major brands. I can't afford an icandy I am thinking of something more around the £300-400 price range. I need to go to a big boots store to try them out.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Didn't know you could buy them in boots. Sounds good about all the offers though- I'll have to look into it ;)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah boots have a really big mother and baby section on their website, prams, furniture,car seats, everything! I only found out cus I got my washing machine from boots and got £50 worth of boots points on my card! Plus they delver it all for you. But I will need to go to a big superstore to look at prams cus I want to try them out first.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh and their parenting club is free to sign up for and you get sent a voucher where if you buy a pack of nappies in boots you get sent a free changing bag, I'm defo going to do that!


----------



## Lucy529

Thought I'd share my 19 week bump :) loving it 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_IMG_20130818_135254_762_zpsd4496b87.jpg


----------



## xxemmyxx

Aww Lucy it's so exciting isn't it! R people noticing your bump now?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Here's my 18 week bump, I feel like I'm starting to look pregnant and not just fat but I still get worried and rub my tummy so people know if I'm out haha!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lucy529

Oh yeah been getting comments for a bit but I too touch it often just incase LOL


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha yeah I touch mine when I can see people looking like they aren't sure. I think we defo look pregnant now :flower:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Nice bumps Emmy and Lucy :)
You defo look pregnant! I had a client ask me if I was pregnant last week- good job I could say yes!!! My vet top is pretty tight now so it's obvious. Gonna have to switch to scrubs soon.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Oh and I touch my bump all the time too- just can't help it!!!


----------



## Young414

Emmy and Lucy- y'all look great!! 

I constantly touch mine..I also started resting my hands on it when I'm sitting lol. :)


----------



## ButterflyK

I am going to have to take a bump pictures too I still feel like I am barely showing, if I wear something a little lose you can't tell at all and really not when something is tight either, either I am going to grow quick or maybe baby will be small I know both me and OH were both around 6lbs 5oz. 

I finally got some baby things the other day, blankets to cover the carrier but since we don't know what we are having still I haven't been able to go all out, but I sense a shopping spree when I find out :happydance:

I do think I am going to order a sound machine for babies helps them sleep, also I have the bottles and pacifiers picked out after doing some research. Has anyone decided if they will formula feed or breast feed?

Also I think if it's a girl we are going to go the purple route rather then pink. https://www.amazon.com/Sugar-Piece-...=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1376176151&sr=1-15

I am so trying to figure out furniture I have my Jenny Lynn crib from when I was a baby at my moms but wondering about getting all new furniture. So much to do and I know the :baby: will be here before I know it.


----------



## Lucy529

Butterfly I'm looking into the bottles so far I won't be able to breast feed bc of meds I'm on if I stop taking them my hands hurt really bad and go numb so its just easier to bottle feed but not sure what bottles to get I like dr brown but they're hard to clean any suggestions :) 

I got tons of clothes now I need blankets bibs bottles pacifier I have the crib picked and we're doing monkeys for his side of the room :) once hubby starts working properly I will get that :)


----------



## Young414

So, lately I've gotten a lot of negative feedback over the name we chose...I understand that it really doesn't matter what others think...but in ya'lls opinion..Is it really THAT bad??


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young414 said:


> So, lately I've gotten a lot of negative feedback over the name we chose...I understand that it really doesn't matter what others think...but in ya'lls opinion..Is it really THAT bad??

Violet is a beautiful name! How dare anyone say otherwise!


----------



## Lucy529

Young screw them its a lovely name, the important thing is that you like it :). I think it's beautiful 

My aunt tried to tell me to change the way were naming my son bc she did. My cousins name is Carlos Ivan mine will be Ivan Jose she said I should do it like she did. I politely said no and ignored anymore comments he is MY son after all :) and she is YOUR daughter so do what feels right to you Hun


----------



## Young414

Thanks Lucy and Emmy- I was in love with the name when we chose it and still do. I was just suprised at how frank people were with expressing their distaste for it. Glad to know that my forum ladies have my back ;) lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young I am shocked at how honest people are about baby names! People always have an opinion even if its what you don't want to hear! That's why I'm not telling anyone our name until he is born, that way if they are going to be mean about the name they have to do it behind my back, cus no one can be mean about a little baby's name lol


----------



## Young414

HAHA kinda wish I would have done that. But what's done is done. It'll grow on the people that hate it. lol :)


----------



## markswife10

Emmy and Lucy, you girls look amazing! :) I need to take a bump pic, but it needs to stop raining so I can take my nice pic... I missed last weeks 'cause the lawn wasn't mowed, now rain. Blah! 

Young, I honestly love the name you chose :) So pretty! <3 Don't worry about what people think and use the name you love :)

AFM, officially half way! Can't believe Hayley is the size of a cantaloupe! Crazy! Also I got my first non-family belly rub this weekend, haha! I didn't mind though 'cause she's a friend. Might have been different if it was a stranger, lol!


----------



## Lucy529

Aaw markswife on the belly rub I don't let anyone ear it LOL just my hubs I'm paranoid that way but no ones has really tried either LOL 

hope it stops raining so we can get a bump shot from you :) I might do my 20 week one out on the lawn by the river it's where we got married and I think it would make a beautiful shot to put in my baby journal :). Can't do one when he's born bc it's freakin cold LOL 

On the name sharing I've only told a few people and swore them to secrecy, my SIL loves the name she's having a boy and I flat out told her she better not take it my nephew is due in Nov. and the pushy aunt oh and my bosses since they're really excited for me :) everyone else we tell we're thinking about it


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Young- I really like the names you have chosen. Don't listen to other people, it's what's special and meaningful to you that counts :)


----------



## Megan252

I really like the name you've chosen Young! It's beautiful :)

Markswife - I've had 3 non family belly rubs from the most random people...2 of the 3 were people I'd just met??!?! I thought it was weird but just kinda went with it. 

Hope everyone is doing well. DH felt his first kick last night :) He was so excited. Seems our little guy is very active at night the last few weeks!


----------



## Lyndzo

Sorry I've been MIA. Was away on vacation then busy the last few days (getting ready to start painting the nursery!)

Our gender scan is this Friday. I can't wait!


----------



## Lyndzo

Young414 said:


> So, lately I've gotten a lot of negative feedback over the name we chose...I understand that it really doesn't matter what others think...but in ya'lls opinion..Is it really THAT bad??

I absolutely LOVE the name! Forget what others say. I'm in the same boat, if it's a girl her name will be Quinn. A couple people keep trying to tell me to change it but both DH and I love it and that's what matters :)


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo can't wait or your gender reveal :). I like Quinn it's pretty and unique


----------



## Lyndzo

Lucy529 said:


> Lyndzo can't wait or your gender reveal :). I like Quinn it's pretty and unique

Awe, thank you! If it's not Quinn in there, it's Noah :)


----------



## Megan252

I like Quinn and Noah. Great names. I really have to start looking at names more seriously! We still have no clue :)


----------



## Lucy529

Noah is cute too love it :) 

Our babies are going to have cute names !!!! 

Megan you better get to it but am sure you'll find something that suits him


----------



## xxemmyxx

Megan some people don't decide until they meet baby, I hope I don't change my mind when i see him!


----------



## Young414

Lyndzo, very cute names. :D and Thank you! 

Megan- I have heard of people not naming until the day of or several days later. I've been looking at names since before she was even conceived! lol So, for us, we just couldn't wait! lol Although, we were dumbfounded on boy names lol


----------



## Lucy529

As you guys know I too changed his name and although I promised not look at more names you never know at birth LOL 

Ok girls I need some thoughts or this might be me just venting ever since I found out am pregnant and things were going good I can't stop dreaming about my ex :( it's only gotten worse since I found out am having a boy (don't get me wrong I love my husband to bits best thing that ever happened to me ) but the main reason my ex left me literally was bc I couldn't give him kids we were together for 4 yrs 
I at times wish I knew where he was so I can tell him am having a baby (mean I know) but he hurt me so much I guess that's it huh am still hurt from what he did to me I don't share these things with my hubby bc he hates him although I did tell him I wish he knew I was having a baby a boy at that my hubby just looked at me and didn't say much I guess I need to count my blessing and let go of the past :shrug: just need to let that out


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy I always think karma has a way of sorting these things out for us. Your ex will find out one day somehow and it will look much better for you if u appear blissfully happy with your family with no time to give ur ex a second thought (even if on the inside your thinking nur nur na nur nur)


----------



## Young414

I agree with Emmy. You may secretly want to contact him, but him finding out on his own and seeing you happy is best. It is much classier that way too. Dreams may continue for a while, but eventually they'll stop. :) Maybe one day he will contact you, and you can take things from there.


----------



## horseypants

It was probably him not you, but regardless, let him find out on his own. The timing will be perfect whether you know it or not ;). I have been having dreams about women, my ex, random people lol. And in most of my dreams, my fiancé is this side character who doesn't even seem like he's into me. So of course I have been throwing many crying fits about whether he loves me enough, whether it is really true love between us. You know what. It is prego hormones, I have given it so much thought. It really is messed up, the dreams. It is like our minds are working out every anxiety and fear!


----------



## horseypants

Young, I love your baby's name! I'm
Having a little girl too. Xo


----------



## Young414

Happy 17 weeks Horsey!


----------



## horseypants

Thank you so much! I'm having a bad day with work challenges and almost forgot how happy I was last night to see I'M AN ONION!!!! :dance: 

17 weeks is when "making it past 12 weeks" turns into almost having made it to 20 weeks! Halfway mark is just around the corner, thank goodness! I feel so lucky :).


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies 

Happy 17 weeks Horsey. !!!!!


----------



## Megan252

Happy 17 weeks horsey!

Lucy I've been having lots of crazy dreams about people from my past as well. I agree with the ladies, he will find out when it's meant to happen.

I keep getting stretchy pain cramps when I overdo it, too much walking, holding my little guy etc. Last night I got one up near my ribs....ouch!!! I'm not worried about it but wondering if anyone else is having these? I find it happens most when I'm not drinking enough water.


----------



## Lucy529

I get the cramps every now and then and also happens when I don't drink enough water which is often :( I keep trying to remember that I need to drink more water but there are days when it makes me gag but I must try 

OMG I just cut myself trying to take the pit out of an avocado I have been wanting some guacamole for a few days and finally was able to get some only to cut myself :( it's not deep or huge but it won't stop bleeding and I have to be at work in a bit which includes folding laundry :dohh: hope it stops soon


----------



## Megan252

oh no Lucy, ouch. I hope the bleeding stops quick! These cravings can be dangerous ;)


----------



## Lucy529

yes they can LOL I might get a bigger bandage and hope the bleeding stops


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lucy- hope your finger is ok. I've been having crazy dreams- pretty hot ones too if u know what I mean!!!
Megan- I'm experiencing cramps too and a lot of round ligament- sharp tugs over to one side. We've been so busy st work today and I'm finding it harder to bend up and down all the time- tonight I'm shattered and feeling quite crampy. Keep telling myself to slow down but it's easier said than done!

Happy 17 weeks horsey :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I get cramps or twinges of pain sometimes too which I think is round ligament pain, sometimes it lasts longer which is when I think I ave over done it or havnt drunk enough water. I think it's all normal...:shrug:


----------



## markswife10

Happy 17 weeks Horsey!!! Every week is a huge milestone when you've had a MC before <3 SO excited for all of us! :) I can't believe I'm less than 4 weeks from V-day! Holy cow! I think I will feel SO relieved to get to that point <3


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife I got a little over 4 weeks :) 

Do you ladies know of anything I can use to stop the bleeding I fold laundry at work to pass the time but every time I move my hand it bleeds a little :( I might go over to the pharmacist and see if he has anything


----------



## markswife10

20 week (and 3 days) bump :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/20weeks.jpg


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy I think we bleed more when pregnant cus of all the exta blood we re pumping around and our veins dilating, clean it, apply pressure, Vaseline helps bleeding, I seen boxers use it but if it is still bleeding badly after about 15 mins then maybe you need to see a doctor?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh wow markswife you have grown!!


----------



## markswife10

Yes I have Emmy! Funny how you don't notice it from day to day but when you look at pics you are like WOW! LOL!


----------



## Lucy529

Marksife you look beautiful I love how your doing your weekly pic so pretty :) 

Emmy I went over to the pharmacist and got a butterfly bandaid and a water proof one to put over it hope it helps it bleeds when I move it but I don't have much choice in that am at work so hope it's better by tom 

On other news I have my official 20 week u/s on Thursday :) I get to see my little man again so excited hubby is trying to see if he can come with me if not am on my own FX he can


----------



## Hippielove

Did I miss any updates on gender scan? Please let me know.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm team blue hippie ;)


----------



## ButterflyK

I'm a onion today! :happydance:

gender scan is friday I can't believe I held out this long. Can't wait to see what baby is and start shopping.


----------



## Young414

Markswife- You look fantastic!!! :thumbup:

Butterfly- Can't wait to hear what your scan reveals!! :happydance: and happy onion day!

AFM- Happy 21 Weeks to me! Banana! <3 it! I haven't noticed a big change in my bump, but have noticed that my buttons on my pants keep inching further and further apart and the belly band is gradually getting tighter. 

One MAJOR concern I'm having is that I haven't gained ANY weight. Prepregnancy: 150lbs 21 weeks: 147.5 lbs. Some people say I should count my blessings. Don't get me wrong, maybe weight will come off easier post-partum if I don't gain a lot, but I'm more afraid that Violet isn't growing properly :( :shrug: 

My next appointment isnt for another 8 days. 

Anybody else not gaining a lot or none at all??


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Happy 17 weeks butterfly :)

Ok girls personal question but does anyone know what can be used for thrush in pregnancy? The pharmacy wouldn't sell me anything because I'm pregnant- said I had to see gp which I don't have time for!
Any help?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Young- I'm only 2lb up also and scan last week showed baby measuring fine. It just goes that way sometimes. We'll probably get bigger at the end!!


----------



## Young414

Hmm Rachel, I've always heard that yogurt is good for thrush..But don't have any personal experience with it. But you may want to call your ob and see what they suggest.. :( :shrug:


----------



## Young414

Happy Mango Emmy!


----------



## Lyndzo

Young414 said:


> Markswife- You look fantastic!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Butterfly- Can't wait to hear what your scan reveals!! :happydance: and happy onion day!
> 
> AFM- Happy 21 Weeks to me! Banana! <3 it! I haven't noticed a big change in my bump, but have noticed that my buttons on my pants keep inching further and further apart and the belly band is gradually getting tighter.
> 
> One MAJOR concern I'm having is that I haven't gained ANY weight. Prepregnancy: 150lbs 21 weeks: 147.5 lbs. Some people say I should count my blessings. Don't get me wrong, maybe weight will come off easier post-partum if I don't gain a lot, but I'm more afraid that Violet isn't growing properly :( :shrug:
> 
> My next appointment isnt for another 8 days.
> 
> Anybody else not gaining a lot or none at all??

I haven't either. I've actually lost 16.5 pounds. My doctor was annoyed with me yesterday but it's not like I'm doing it on purpose. I was 100lbs overweight to start so I'm actually happy about the loss. I'm hoping to even out at the end.


----------



## Young414

She shouldn't have been annoyed with you. Like you said, you didn't do it on purpose. I am obviously growing...my belly is small compared to some, but I feel like I'm on track. Growing slowly is all. I just check my weight, same time everyday, and Nothing....I lost my pregnancy "innocence" after the MC. Even though I am more than halfway, I still think the worse at times. I can't help it. I am THRILLED about her. And am putting my faith in God, but it's just really hard. So the lack of weight gain has me thinking the worse before thinking that I may just be one of the "lucky" ones that don't gain too much.. Sorry for the negativity...I hate when I'm like that..


----------



## Megan252

Young so far this pregnancy I've only gained 7lbs. With my son it took me a while to gain weight, I lost some in the first trimester. Random people would get on my case every so often about how I needed to gain more etc but luckily I had a very supportive doctor who reassured me it was nothing to worry about. I know it's hard not to worry, I worry all the time!!! Try not to let it bother you, you will gain! I packed on the majority of my weight in the last 4 weeks so am expecting something similar this time around.

I woke up in a foul mood this morning but things are turning around. The mood swings are a little out of control this week! Hope everyone has a good day :) Congrats to the ladies with new fruit!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young- thanks I'm a mango :happydance: also Young I worry about every little thing too, I convince myself something different is wrong each week, I'm overweight to start off with so really I shouldn't be gaining much but I lost 16lbs in the first trimester. I have put 4lbs on since but I'm still 12lbs lighter than pre pregnancy. I think I am going to gain it all of a sudden later on. No one has weighed me since 4 weeks pregnant but that's cus no one cares about pregnant women on the NHS, it says on my notes that I get my weight checked at 36 weeks, bit late then lol :shrug:

Rachel- I think you need to get specific antibiotics from a GP that your allowed to take when pregnant as you definately can't take canesten thrush treatment from the pharmacy when pregs. I have heard natural yoghurt or that live yoghurt applied straight to your lady bits is good for thrush, never tried it myself. 

My new pregnancy complaint is that on and off, usually after being on my feet all day, the bones in my vagina (haha dunno how else to explain it!) ache. They ache as if I have fallen off my bike and onto the saddle you know when you bash your bits and it really hurts lol I hope it's just how my hips and stuff ache from all the pregnancy hormones relaxing my bones and stuff :wacko:


----------



## Lyndzo

My belly is getting huge, so at least the doctor can see I'm growing :)

My back really started to ache this week. It has always sort of ached due to massive tatas, but now it's a different ache. How many back rubs from DH can I milk out of him? Haha


----------



## Lucy529

Happy mango Emmy !!! 

Lyndzo as many as you can LOL heck lie if you have too it only last a short time then baby is #1 

Been busy at work today so not been catching up much tom is my u/s so excited :) hubby and I are making a date and getting lunch after maybe hit a few store it's in the city so gotta have some fun


----------



## JohnsonGirl

21 weeks- eeeeek!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel :happydance: congrats your a banana :)


----------



## Young414

Emmy-Glad to kow that I'm not the only worry-wort lol 

Yay for Banana Rachel! 

Lyndzo- Get all the you can while you can!


----------



## Lucy529

Young your a banana too congrats Hun 

Sorry if I forgot any new weeks worked hard last night and laying here now willing the hours to go by so I can get up and ready to go Lol not tht am impatient or anything :haha: oh my hubby's nephew is coming with us too :)


----------



## markswife10

So, I promised I would share pics of the nursery once we got it pretty much finished (aside from mattress/bedding and maybe a few decorative touches), so here are the pics! I LOVE it! <3 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/nursery1.jpg

Photo bombed by Kandi, lol
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/nursery2.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/nursery4.jpg

the rocking chair was the same one Mark was rocked in by his mom as a baby, and the dresser was mark's childhood dresser. We refinished both to match the crib :)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/nursery3.jpg


----------



## horseypants

Wow, Mark's wife, so beautiful!


----------



## Young414

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous! I love the handprints of you and your husband! Very cute! Our nursery will not be as pretty..lol probably because we are keeping it unisex..but my brother is coming to paint a small nursery mural with a giraffe and a tree and stuff..Hoping ti turns out nice! You just reminded me of how much I still need to buy!! lol 

Very Very gorgeous though! Great job!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Marks wife you are so organised! It's beautiful! I am panicking now as I have done nothing!


----------



## Young414

Emmy- I'm in the EXACT SAME boat, my friend! lol


----------



## Megan252

I haven't done anything either!!! Markswife the room looks beautiful!! You did such a good job :)


----------



## markswife10

Aw thank you ladies! I'm glad we have it done now so I won't have to do all of that work in the 3rd tri when I'm achy and exhausted. :) We still have things to do and things to buy (waiting until after our shower to really buy a lot of stuff), like getting her bedding, clothes, shoes, burp cloths, receiving blankets, socks, etc., etc. LOTS to do yet, lol! 

Young, thank you about the handprint plaque! After she is born I am going to put her hand print in mine (in purple) :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Wow markswife it looks lovely. We have yet to buy a single baby thing! Don't feel too panicked though- plenty of time...(that's what I keep telling myself anyway!!)


----------



## Lucy529

markswife wow that is beautiful love it :) 

girls I got some not so good news today at my apt the dr said that bc of my high blood pressure and diabetes and bc am over weight my baby could be born big, small or even still born, she even said that I could also go into premature labor
I am now going to have an u/s at every check up from now and on but the one thing that worried me was that the heart rate was only 123 but I have been reading that it could be bc he might of been relaxing he would not move away from my belly button no matter what he tech did
I guess am just worried that something might go wrong,


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hugs Lucy.
Can you try to slow down a bit to get your bp to drop?
Good that they are monitoring you closely- I'm sure baby will be fine even if he comes a little early x


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy sounds like they just want to keep an eye on you, the baby could be big, small or pre-term but so could any of ours I just think he means your higher risk so they will just look after you and keep a close eye on you, try not to worry :hugs: 

I think anything over 120 is normal heart rate, if they thought it was low thy would have said, and if he wouldn't move around then he was probably sleeping so his heart rate would be lower. 

Apart from that how did the anomaly scan go? You did have an ultrasound today yeah?


----------



## xxemmyxx

So I just looked down and I had a wet patch on my pyjama top where my nipple is, looked at my nipple and clear liquid is coming out of it!! Only a small amount but omg wtf what the hell!!!! My left nipple was sensitive this morning, then it started tingling. I cried I was so shocked weird things are happening to me so I called my Mom and she said its normal. It's just my body preparing and if it carries on I should get some breast pads to put in my bra. I didn't realise this could happen this early but google says it to be true aswell! 

I love being pregnant but t is pretty scary sometimes, I have no control over my body which means there is an actual real baby in there, a real one!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Wow Emmy- exciting and scary. My boobs have really really grown but no liquid yet!! Bump is growing fast though. Feel huge already and only half way! It's crazy the changes in our bodies!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel my BP was actually low so they lowered my meds bc it was way low the last two apts I had my diabetes is pretty good under control but I knew insulin might be in my future which am ok with she just scared me about my weight that's when she brought up the whole still born talk I want o see what my dr has to say tho 

Emmy thanks Hun I think he was being lazy bc he would not move he would giggle a bit then go right back to the same position hope next u/s is better she I'd try to do the 4D but said we should wait a bit she's going to do it at my check up so we can see him :) 
My nipples hurt from time to time and tingle but no leaking yet a lot going on in our bodies and yep it's a real baby I still can't believe it I tell my hubby that sometimes I think we're looking at someone else's u/s not mine once he moves properly I might believe it more :)


----------



## ButterflyK

Lucy I'm sorry about what the doctor said at least they are keeping a eye on you both closely. I bet he was sleeping as my last ultrasound baby was sleeping and I had to move all over to get the little booger to move just a little to get a profile pic. 

Marks wife love the nursery I haven't done anything yet but once we get moved and know the gender I will be playing catch up.

Emmy that's so crazy I would have freaked out. I hope it doesn't happen that soon for me. You would think it would at least me in the 3rd trimester close to birth.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I know butterfly that's what I thought! But a load of women on here have it in second trimester and NHS online said it can start from 14 weeks, was a bit of a shocker though!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Final amnio results are in and ALL NORMAL!!!! Woo hoo! So happy :) might actually buy something for baby today!!


----------



## khaya

Congratulations Rachel on your amnio results:thumbup: Lucy hang in there and with the extra monitoring everything will be ok. Markswife love your bump pic! !:thumbup: As for the nursary its so beautiful i am so envious. Were did you get the energy to do all that! I am super lazy and suffering from the pelvic groin pain! Ouch! its so sore if i sit for too long in the office and when i get up i have to waddle!! Getting out of bed is a nightmare but i guess i should expect it since everything is "old" lol. Enjoy your weekend ladies.


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl said:


> Final amnio results are in and ALL NORMAL!!!! Woo hoo! So happy :) might actually buy something for baby today!!

Oh that's such a relief! So happy for you Rachel! What a crazy few weeks! You o and buy baby things and enjoy yourself xx


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel good to know everything is normal :) 
Just reminded me I need to call and get results on Monday they never told me 
Khama have a great weekend too :) 
Emmy how is you and baby :) 

Today I am 20 weeks :) :happydance: so hubby is taking my pics by the river will post later today am so excited !!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I just sneezed and wet myself, properly wet myself, luckily I was at home. Is that normal? I'm so worried its going to happen again! I'm going on holiday at 3.30 tomorrow morning what if I do it on the plane? I'm freaking out I won't fit the seatbelt over my bump on the plane or I'm going to be uncomfortable or wet myself or my nipples leak!!! Ahhhhhh I'm a worried mess I think I'm tired


----------



## markswife10

:hugs: Lucy! I'm sure everything will be fine with LO, I'm just glad they are monitoring you closely! 

Rachel, yay for normal results!!! What a relief! 

Thank you Butterfly and Khaya <3 Khaya, I have no idea, lol! It helps that my hubby did a great portion of the work too ;) Plus I did it when I had an energy burst (yes I have had a bit of a 2nd tri energy burst), so I think that helped. Glad to have it done before being an exhausted, huge preggo lady in the 3rd tri, lol.


----------



## markswife10

And 21 weeks today!!! Yay for banana!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Markswife !!!!! Wow we're moving right along :) 

Emmy breath you'll be ok :hugs: I wet myself a little at times too my hubby laughs like crazy when I say i pied a little after coughing, laughing or sneezing LOL


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lol I'm being so hormonal I cried cus I have to go on a plane, happy 20 weeks!


----------



## Lyndzo

We had our 3D scan yesterday - they warned me that before 24 weeks it's not very clear but I just wanted to see our little one and find out the gender. I may go back at 30 weeks to have another one done b/c they are just so cool.

I am happy to announce that we are team *PINK*! Meet little Quinn :)
 



Attached Files:







L_10.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Ahh congrats lyndzo :)
Those scans are amazing x

Emmy- hope you're ok, your body is definitely putting you through it. Don't worry about flying- my doc says its ok til 32 weeks and I have clotting issues so I'm sure you'll be fine. Hope you have a lovely holiday x

Happy 21 week markswife x


----------



## khaya

Congratulations Lyndzo on team pink:pink: Emmy please dont worry as it is very common, try and read about it and do all u can to prevent or reduse it for eg they say do those pelvic exercises, avoid constipation as that puts pressure on yr bladder. All i can say dont panic and you are not alone:hugs:


----------



## Megan252

Rachel I'm so glad to hear about your great results!

Emmy I sneezed and wet myself too :(

I just got home from a shopping trip. I got a great deal on some new maternity clothes, so exciting!! Also my belly has been SOOOOO itchy the last few days. Every time I go to scratch I try and put lotion on instead but it's hard!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## ButterflyK

Well we are on Team :pink: !!!! So excited it didn't matter either way but it's official.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lyndzo and butterfly congrats on your pink bundles of joy :happydance:

Thanks for the reassurance ladies and glad I'm not the only one to pee their pants! Jeez I'm leaking from every orifice! I'm being such a weirdo about going on holiday I am worrying about every little thing, I know hormones must be to blame and getting ready to goon holiday can be stressful but also I feel there is someone else with us all the time now and I have to look after him so sometimes I just want to stay at home and protect him where I know nothing can happen to him, so weird :wacko:

Markswife happy banana week!


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo and Butterfly congrats on team pink !!!! How exciting :)

Well I was going to take my 20 week pics on the river but a bunch of motorcycle riders just came in and are hanging out by the river so maybe tom :)


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Lyndzo and Buttefly on the baby girls!!!! :yipee: Welcome to team pink! <3


----------



## markswife10

So, so far the girls outnumber the boys in this thread (of everyone who is posting, not sure where everyone else went, lol). 6 girls to 4 boys.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha Lucy I think u should have your pic with the motor cyclists! Here is a bump pic from last night I went to oh's work do, will be in France when I'm 20 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## markswife10

Happy half way Lucy!!!! Big milestone! <3


----------



## Lucy529

LOL Emmy they're half drunk by now they might just go for it my hubby on the other hand might not LOL very protective of the bump :haha: but I'll see if I can get a pic with the motorcycles they are so pretty :) 

Markswife thanks Hun, getting closer to V-day :D I'll have my next u/s in 4 weeks right around that time


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Great pic Emmy ;)


----------



## khaya

Congratulations Butterfly! Welcome to team pink:thumbup::pink:


----------



## Lucy529

20 week pic in front of the bikes the bikers were to drunk so didn't ask them LOL they're all leather clad so a bit intimidating :haha:


https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_cebd39b9b87c8f1c99ef9cd691da8606_zps5901e0e6.jpg


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lovely pic Lucy. I'm getting bump envy- mine is tiny compared to yours!! Keep telling myself its because I'm tall haha!!
I bought something ladies- a newborn hat and mits, it's sooooo cute!!! Have even got hubby talking names!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel thanks I get frustrated bc people tell me am huge but he's measuring perfectly so I try to ignore them I still get the surprised look when I say am pregnant 

It's so fun buying baby things I have to wait to buy anymore bc hubby isn't working and with the extra apts we have to pay out of pocket :( 

Any particular names you guys leaning towards? I talked to my brother and he is leaving my name alone LOL he knows how hard it's been and now that am finally having a baby he said he was just happy things were going good so am happy about that I was really worried his wife would take my name LOL


----------



## JohnsonGirl

We're still thinking but I'd say we're leaning towards aleksander ;)
It's so hard!


----------



## Lucy529

That is cute I love the way you spelled it its different :) 

Tell me about it thank goodness I found something we both like and it's short and sweet lol


----------



## Young414

Wow! So much has gone on! Sorry I've been absent! 

Congrats on the pink bundles of joy butterfly and lyndzo! :pink: :happydance: 

Emmy- I too have peed while either sneezing, laughing, or just exerting any effort lol I have been practicing Kegel exercises though. I was told they would help! Lovely bump! So cute!

Lucy- you're bump is so cute! 

Markswife- congrats on 21weeks!!! 

Megan- Try not to scratch!!! Glad you are doing lotion instead! You're skin will thank you later :winkwink: lol 

Rachel- happy to hear that results are good!! :thumbup:

Khaya- hi!!! 

I know I've missed somebody.. :( :dohh:

Afm- violet has been very active. She moves so much now that sometimes I can see my tummy move! Lol 
Hubby and I registered at Target this weekend for our baby shower! We are doing a big coed BBQ. Very excited!! I had a list..I wanted to make sure we got the really important stuff. Of course hubby had to hold the registry gun, and when I find the right product, I look down the aisle and he is adding pink toys and ducky baby bath robes. Lol I'm just glad that he is getting into it. 

We are starting to get the nursery ready. Mainly just clearing out all the junk that accumulated in that bedroom. Slow, but sure. My brother is being such a darling and is gonna paint on the wall. I'll try to attach a picture. The colors will be different though. More gender neutral.... Appointment on Thursday!! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lucy529

Aaw so cute were waiting a bit more to decorate his side of the room but def need to start doing something


----------



## Lyndzo

Can't believe I'm half way there!
 



Attached Files:







20_weeks.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lucy529

Lovely pic congrats again Lyndzo !!


----------



## Young414

Aww.. Great pic lyndzo! Love her name. :) <3


----------



## khaya

Beautiful pic Lydnzo!


----------



## markswife10

Great pic Lyndzo and Lucy!!! You girls look great! :) 

Young that is adorable! :) Love it!


----------



## Young414

Yay Papaya!! :happydance:

Been quiet around here ladies...I assume that means everyone is well! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy529

Young happy papaya !!!! 

Is anyone's lo still not moving as much I get flutters every now and but nothing really consistent it freaks me out that something might be wrong I try the juice and all those things but not much happens wonder if its bc am just a bigger?


----------



## markswife10

Yay Young, happy Papaya!!! :) 3 days for me and I'll be there! <3 

Lucy I still get days when I don't feel LO hardly at all, maybe a flutter or two, then she'll make her presence known. Like yesterday I hardly felt her at all all day long, then when we laid down to go to sleep holy cow, hello kicks! lol! She went CRAZY in there! DH even felt it! <3 <3 <3 Today she is moving off and on :) LOVE it <3


----------



## Young414

I have days where I feel her a lot, and then days like today where I don't feel her at all. AT ALL! 

I wouldn't be too concerned. I was told by my ultrasound tech that some women don't feel movement until the THIRD TRIMESTER!! WHAT?! lol So just wait until your next appointment and ask. Don't stress about, but I know that is SO hard to do. We are becoming mothers....we are now full of worry and stress.. lol


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks girls I know the worry never stops even after they are born this is why my Doppler is my best friend atm love hearing that little beat :)


----------



## Megan252

my LO seems to be the same as the other ladies Lucy. Some days he's a kicking machine but the last few he's been a little quieter. 

Great to see the new pictures, you guys look great!!

So I have another ultrasound booked for Sept 10. Apparently I had a low blood result and they want to double check that the placenta is attached properly and the baby is getting enough blood supply through the umbilical cord...ugh, more to worry about! My doctor reassured me that my blood results were just barely on the low side so there should be nothing to worry about....but we all know I'm gonna worry anyway!! Hopefully the 10th comes quickly! Keep your fingers crossed for me and baby :)


----------



## Young414

Definitely Megan! Fx'd! It almost makes you wanna say," Hey, if it isn't a BIG concern..keep me in the dark just a little, would ya?" I say that, but I want to know EVERYTHING I possibly can...Everything will go great though! 

I don't feel like my doctors are vigilant at all. It seems you ladies come and go to appointments. I have had minimal appointments, VERY VERY quick. and 2 ultrasounds total..Nuchal Scan and Anatomy Scan...Hmm... I will make sure that I get the most out of my appointment tomorrow!


----------



## Lucy529

Megan FX Hun 

Young I def want to say that especially to that specialist if she didn't see a problem why tell me what could go wrong she just caused me to worry over everything


----------



## Young414

Well Ladies, I have a check-up today. I'm excited for it. I feel that with ever appointment I get closer and closer to meeting my little bundle of joy! I CANNOT WAIT!! I mean..I have to wait...at least 18 weeks...but still! I am cherishing every moment of this pregnancy..the good stuff (feeling her move) and the bad (the constant back pain and nightly leg cramps :( ) But I am getting more and more excited as time goes on!


----------



## Lucy529

Young happy check up to you my next is on the 19th to see my little boy again :) can't wait either everyday gets us closer to meeting them


----------



## Young414

Appointment went well. It was one of those appointments where I wasn't really given any "homework". She said my urine looked good, blood pressure was high but not of any concern. Her heartbeat was very strong! took a little while to find, but strong once we did :happydance: 

AND! they set all of my appointments from now until the end of pregnancy...minus 1 or 2 because they see when the baby comes before scheduling anything after 38 weeks. That's fine! I'm all smiles though! :D


----------



## Megan252

Glad everything went well Young! I had a checkup today too :) Baby is also doing great and also took a while to find the heart beat. He was on the move today ;)

Hope everyone else is doing well! Thanks for the fx's ladies!!


----------



## Lucy529

Yay young !!!! 

Seems all our lo are on the move it took me awhile to find mine this morning but he's been moving lots starting to feel real movements hope it keeps up :)


----------



## ButterflyK

That's great new Young! I have a appointment with the dr in 2 weeks I think I will be just over 20 weeks then. I got the Doppler out today to check on her and she was moving around like crazy been buying clothes and other things still don't want to buy furniture as we are moving soon and don't want to have pack that around. I still feel like I don't have a bump yet, I just had to buy a pant size bigger today as the regular size has become a little tight when sitting, I keep waiting for a bump to appear everyone else has nice bumps. 

We haven't even told the grandparents yet but I think we will do that on Grandparents day coming up.


----------



## markswife10

Glad you ladies had good appointments today! :) 

I think Hayley is on the move a lot too, I haven't felt her much today but she must be positioned where I can't feel her much because when I listened in with the doppler she was going crazy! :)


----------



## Lyndzo

My little one does the same thing. She won't stop moving, sometimes I think she's playing hide and seek with the doppler. I can just imagine her saying "na na na na na na, you can't catch me".


----------



## Lucy529

So my hubby has this 4 speed cj-7 jeep I showed him how to drive it or at least that I could (he wouldn't believe that I knew how to drive a 4-5 speed car) anyway that was months ago today he wanted me to drive it to this secluded lake I got in the driver side but my bump was in the way LOL we had a good laugh about it tho and talked about our son most of the way :) no real reason for this post just thought I'd share


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Young and Megan- glad you had good appointments :)
Our little man moves loads too- usually in the night when I'm trying to sleep!! Last night I had a really uncomfortable night- belly felt tight and weird- this morning I've woken up and had a bump growth spurt overnight!!! Even hubby noticed! Really funny. Hope I sleep better tonight.
My next doc appt is 2 weeks. To be honest I'm a but sick of them now and want to be left alone!!!
Anyone started thinking about a birth plan??


----------



## Young414

Thanks Ladies! 

Lucy- aww.. That's a cute story. I catch DH saying "Daughter" and "Violet" a lot. It's nice being able to say her name. It makes me feel like she's already with us and a part of the family. I also hope the movements continue! 

Butterfly- I'm sure your bunp will appear any day. Mine seems to have stalled...It was growing then for the past 3 weeks or so has no change. :shrug: It'll show up soon for you! :thumbup:

I am going to be scheduling a 3d ultrasound for around the end of september. It is going to be with an independent ultrasound tech who opened a "store" near my hometown. I'm not going to tell her the gender and we will see if she also says that LO is a girl! Fx'd. My mother has already gone insane buying clothes. She went to Macy's and said that the baby clothes were on sale for $4 an outfit...then she got to the register and they rang up for $2 an outfit! They were originally $22-$40 each!! So needlesstosay my mother bought 15 baby girl outfits! I don't know what we'd do with all these clothes if Violet turned out to be a boy! lol :D :wacko:


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel my bump seems to have grown a bit too I love it but annoys me when people comment on it usually the mean comments but I've learned to ignore them as for. Birth plan everything is up in the air I wish the drs would all make up their minds about how we're going to proceed instead of "we'll keep an eye on you and go from there" I have a feeling I might be having him in late Dec. 

Young wow what a bargain :) I won't buy much more clothes, so I say, LOL. for a bit the crib and wall decals are going to be ordered soon but I gotta clean my room to make room for it been lazy so haven't done it yet 

Butterfly like young says you'll get your bump soon enough :)


----------



## Young414

JohnsonGirl said:


> Young and Megan- glad you had good appointments :)
> Our little man moves loads too- usually in the night when I'm trying to sleep!! Last night I had a really uncomfortable night- belly felt tight and weird- this morning I've woken up and had a bump growth spurt overnight!!! Even hubby noticed! Really funny. Hope I sleep better tonight.
> My next doc appt is 2 weeks. To be honest I'm a but sick of them now and want to be left alone!!!
> Anyone started thinking about a birth plan??

Rachel- I am going to go to the hospital, but plan on having no medication. No pain pills, no epidural..as natural as I possibly can. With Hubby being a firefighter/paramedic he is not on board with a homebirth idea...so hospital it is. I just told him that he has to be my advocate...when i'm in lots of pain and thinking about accepting medication, he needs to remind me of what our plan is. I will have an IV but that is only because fluids are never a bad idea, my veins are hard to get to, and in case of an emergency, I don't want anything to be delayed. Sorry that was so long. lol Do you know what you are planning to do?


----------



## Megan252

wow young that's a great deal on clothes!! I bought a few sleepers yesterday :) First clothing I've bought for this little guy. We'll be using a lot of DS's stuff which is kind of handy....it's still nice to do some shopping though :)

I think this little man is making up for the last few days of being quiet....he's going crazy today! I feel him a little higher than I was before, so he must be exploring some new territory. 

Rachel - still thinking about a birth plan. We'll have a hospital birth and I'd like to go drug free as long as possible. I had a rough time with DS, he ended up getting stuck and needed to be delivered with forceps so I'd like to do everything I can to avoid that again!!! I've just started seeing a chiropractor that specializes in pregnant and post-natal women. She does a lot of work around the pelvis to get you all set for delivery...also helps with the aches and pains along the way! I'm hopeful that'll help!!

Lucy - love hearing your story. It's nice to share those happy moments :)

Hope everyone is having a happy friday. Sorry if I missed anyones comments! I have a hard time remembering everything I've read by the time I get to a response, lol.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm not sure on the birth plan. I have to be in hospital because I'm high risk from my clotting problems. I definitely don't want an epidural- I have issues with anyone coming near my spinal nerves!!! Also I have a high chance of haemorrhage into the epidural space which increases possible risks. I've been looking at water births- sounds good in theory? I'm hoping to just go on gas and air.:shrug:


----------



## ButterflyK

No birth plan yet. Here is a bump picture


----------



## Young414

Butterfly- you look cute! Chances are that either your uterus is tiliting back, or you are one of those women who all of a sudden get a bump a little later. Don't be discouraged! By the time LO is about to arrive, you'll be a decent size. and look at it this way. I heard the less you show, the easier the weight loss after baby...so that's a positive! :thumbup:


----------



## Young414

PS- there IS a bump there!!!


----------



## markswife10

Here's my 22 week baby bump <3

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/22weeks.jpg


----------



## Young414

Precious Markswife! :)


----------



## Megan252

love it markswife!


----------



## Lucy529

Butterfly there is a bit of a bump there :) 

Markswife looking good :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Butterfly you must have strong abdominal muscles! You will pop soon! I have seen ladies with no bump at 20 weeks in the bump section of second trimester and by 26 they are huge! 

Love your pic markswife! 

I'm in France still so havnt been keeping up with the thread, last day tomoro and I'm coming back on Sunday. Monday I have my anatomy scan so I'm excited to come home from holiday lol bet that won't last long! Not much to report apart from I have been feeling my little man move so much more in the last couple of days :cloud9:

Hope you all are well <3


----------



## ButterflyK

Thanks Ladies. :hugs:

Markswife love your picture. :thumbup:

Has anyone had any food cravings, all I want to eat is sandwiches, which of course are off limits but the doctor said one here and there will be okay but that's all I wan to eat.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Why are sandwiches off limits? :wacko: I eat loads of sandwiches!


----------



## horseypants

They aren't strictly off limits but caution should be used with deli meat. I think it is out of concern about listeria, so the rule is the cold cuts should be zapped in the microwave to kill off any germs.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ohh Ok so sandwiches with deli meats! I take care with meat in sandwiches but I have had quite a few ham sandwiches, ham straight from the packet...I also eat cheese and tomato sandwiches yummy! I thought I wasn't allowed my sandwiches for a minute!


----------



## Lucy529

I've been eating sandwiches too can't help it I get into ll I want is that one thing for weeks at a time

I have a question are you guys going on birth control after birth? If so what? My hubby and I want to try for a second after two or three years but I keep getting that birth control is bad from various people my hubby doesn't want me to get on anything just condoms and pull out method (sorry tmi) I know not the safest to prevent but it took so long to even get this far so really thinking about this


----------



## ButterflyK

I am glad I am not alone OH looks at me every time I get a sandwich and he's like I guess that's your craving :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Since my hubby is out of work he makes me dinner since m working we live in an apt where I work so made to order LOL but when I ask for the same thing he just says again :haha:


----------



## ButterflyK

Lucy I think we are going to do the IUD so you don't have to worry about pills, shots, patches or anything else. I would like to have another one about a year later but you never know at least with the IUD you can take it out quickly and start trying right away


----------



## Megan252

I've thought about an IUD after too. After my son we used condoms but I have a few friends that have IUDs and seem to like them.


----------



## Lucy529

I was thinking of the one you put in your arm don't know the name of it. I really got to think about this


----------



## xxemmyxx

Everyone has negative and positive experiences with different contraceptives cus they suit people differently. But my friend has that one in the arm and the reason I wouldn't have it is they told her sometimes it can get lost inside and they find it hard to take it out. It lasts for 3 years so I would just worry the whole time it might get lost and I wouldn't be ablebto try for 3 years, but that's just crazy me! 

I don't really want to go back on birth control. It's birth control that messed me up for so long and made it so hard to conceive. The only onei would go back on is the pill I found that suited me but one evil doctor wouldn't give it to me cus I weigh more than 11 stone and put me on the evil cerazette that messed up my cycles for years! So unless I could get the pill I like I would just use condoms and try and track my cycle and be careful. We want to try for another one when this one is about 12 months.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone how are you all doing? 
I've been visiting family for a few days- really nice to see them and get some fuss!! Spent time with my 1 year old nephew too- sooooooo cute. Can't believe I'm having one!!! 
My bump is growing and I seem to be having a really tired dip again- I'm totally exhausted- wondering if I'm a bit anaemic?? Anyone else? :coffee:
Back to the contraception question- we will be using condoms. I can't take the pill due to my blood clots and I want to have another baby pretty quick- we plan to try after a year/18 months. Maybe we can all be bump buddies for a second time!!
Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel glad you had some family time before you know it you'll be running after your baby :) 
I too feel more tired but I think it's due to not sleeping much at night I guess I'm preparing for when he arrives I might ask my dr about Tylenol pm my boss was able to take it with her daughter so might not hurt to ask 
After looking into the whole birth control options my hubby and I decided to do condoms and pull out method I don't really want to take pills bc I've heard bad things about them and the one time I did take them I bled at any time the arm one freaked me out bc if it gets lost then you have to go and get surgery to get it out (read this from the info in a magazine) so no thanks if we get a second sooner then planned we'll be thrilled


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi ladies I'm back from holiday and had my anomaly scan today. Everything is normal and baby looks perfect. He was sucking his thumb it was soooooo cute! But unfortunately I had a really horrible doctor do the scan. She was so do so so miserable and the first thing she said was what's her bmi to the trainee and then looked in my notes and got all huffy cus it's high and said hold your stomach up its too big and kept snapping hold it up hold it up ad have to push harder for this lady and things like that. It was like she hated me and I was such an inconvenience cus I'm fat. I know I have a bmi over 30 and there can be more risks involved but no one has treated me like this before! She kept making comments that were really rude, she said to the trainee oh we have to do this test now because of the high bmi, I think it was listening to the blood flow into my placenta but she was so huffy about having to do it. Then at the end she said I need a scan at 28 weeks and 34 weeks cus u have a high bmi. No one had ever said this to me before, the midwife I saw said yes I have a raised bmi but I don't need any special care. So I asked why I needed extra scans cus she didn't explain anything! And this is what she said

"Because you are big we need to check that your not taking all the food and giving none to your baby"

I was speechless! Have you ever heard of anything so ludicrous?? Cus I'm do fat and greedy I'm going to take all the good from my baby?! Now I'm under no illusions that my bmi could cause complications, things like GD or pre eclampsia but stealing all the food from the baby? This must be a joke! Correct me if I'm wrong but I was so shocked with how she treated me and OH was about to knock her out!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 76.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lyndzo

I'll be going back on the pill after baby. I never had any complaints and it really helped me skin, looking forward to having that benefit back :)

Emmy - I'm sorry you got such an ass of a doctor, that is just terrible. I don't even know how people like that can become doctors. Ugh. I want to punch that doctor in the face for you.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks Lyndzo I want to punch her too! Fancy making women feel guilty like that!


----------



## Megan252

Emmy that's terrible! It amazes me how rude some people can be. She clearly has her own issues that she needs to keep at home!! So glad baby looked perfect! And from the pics you've posted I think you look great :)


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy I posted on your journal but I'll say it again here I think that she is related to the specialist I saw two weeks ago same crap was said to me although my OB has said no such thing to me 

I think you look great Hun we are not and won't be the first or last people to be over weight to have babies my BMI is over 30 too and she made me feel like crap am going to talk to my dr about her bc she has me paranoid as hell. ugh it makes me so mad that women drs can be so freakiin mean. The thing that got me fuming is that the "specialist" was on the heavier side too so really no room to talk 

Am glad your baby is doing good though again so sorry for such a horrible dr


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- what an absolute cow! Think I'd be making a complaint! Glad baby ok though. Such a rediculous thing to say about you taking the nutrition- that's crap, babies are basically little parasites taking what they need from us!!! There's no way you could be depriving your baby unless you were not eating at all. I'm very angry for you! If I said something like that about someone's pet you could guarantee I'd be getting sued!!


----------



## khaya

So sorry Emmy for what you had to go through at the hands of that doctor. As Lucy said you are not the only one, the first or the last to be pregnant with a BMI of over 30. Your doctor is just plain mean. I normaly have to deal with people being horrified that i am having a baby at 41 as if i will ask for hand outs from any of them to look after this baby. By the way my BMI is over 30, i am over 35yrs and i am being monitored as i was monitored in my 20's.


----------



## Young414

Emmy- That sounds like an AWFUL experience. I'm so sorry that you went through that! :( 

AFM- I've been having strange (at least strange to me) symptoms. I have severe back pain, upwards of 8-12 leg cramps a night, thigh pain and frequent headaches...I know, I know...I'm just complaining. Things are lightening up painwise, but all weekend it was terrible. The GREAT news is that I planned a 3d ultrasound!! and I am feeling Violet more often than ever!!!! GROW BABY GROW!! I will take the pain that this pregnancy causes as long as Violet comes and is a happy, healthy, thriving baby! Every week we keep getting closer!! YAY US!


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl said:


> Emmy- what an absolute cow! Think I'd be making a complaint! Glad baby ok though. Such a rediculous thing to say about you taking the nutrition- that's crap, babies are basically little parasites taking what they need from us!!! There's no way you could be depriving your baby unless you were not eating at all. I'm very angry for you! If I said something like that about someone's pet you could guarantee I'd be getting sued!!

Haha your pets probably get better treatment than pregnant women!


----------



## markswife10

That is ridiculous Emmy!!! That lady was full of it for sure and had no clue what she was talking about! That is absolutely impossible for you to steal all of your baby's food because you have a high BMI. Baby will definitely get what they need, I wouldn't worry about that at all. :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks ladies for all your reassurance :hugs:

I'm having an absolute nightmare :cry::cry: I can't believe what I have done! It was the first day of school yesterday so when I got home I was exhausted and just as I was going to bed I wasn't looking where i was going and stepped straight on to a blunt nail that was sticking up out of the floorboard, it must have come loose and I didn't see. I was bare foot so it went straight through the sole of my foot and because I was walking it dragged along and cut all my foot. It was bleeding so much and so painful! But the biggest problem is that now I can't put any weight on my foot so I can't walk, it's excruciating! So I had to tell my headteacher I can't come in today. She wasn't impressed. But I don't know what to do I can barely hobble around the flat, plus I'm 21 weeks pregnant so it's not exactly easy. Problem is I dont think this is going to rapidly heal over night and I'm worried I'm not going to be able to walk for the rest of the week! :cry::cry::cry::cry: I can't believe how stupid I am!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Oh no Emmy that sounds painful. Have you seen a doctor?
Don't worry about school, if you can't walk you can't walk! Just make sure you get it treated xxx


----------



## Young414

Oh gosh Emmy- How painful!!!

And I guess I stayed a papaya this week..I'll take it!


----------



## ButterflyK

Oh Emmy I am so sorry about the nasty dr you had I would call and report her to the medical board if I was you. I really hope your foot heals soon make sure you get to a dr.


----------



## Lucy529

Happy new weeks ladies !!!! 

Emmy :hugs: it's not your fault Hun accidents happen and like the ladies said get it taken care of hope it helps fast


----------



## Lyndzo

Ouch! Emmy I hope you're alright. Don't beat yourself up, I'm clumsy too and even worse when pregnant.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I went to the doctors and they reckon my tetanus is still in date and they bandaged it all up for me, when I attempt to walk on it, it's extremely painful and starts bleeding again. I hate calling in sick to work but I can't walk :shrug:
Feeling sorry for myself :cry:

Happy new fruits/weeks ladies


----------



## Lyndzo

Had another U/S today. Last week they didn't get enough images at my 20-week, but the tech today said that last week baby looked as a girl (so that's 2 confirmations). Again today it was pretty obvious on the screen there was no penis.

I finally got my potty shot and a shot of her sucking her thumb! :)
 



Attached Files:







imagirl.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4









21w3d_quinn.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Megan252

Congrats Lyndzo! Greats pics! 

Sorry about your foot emmy :( Take care of yourself and hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo congrats :)

I have two weeks one day for my u/s :) not that m counting


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lyndzo said:


> Had another U/S today. Last week they didn't get enough images at my 20-week, but the tech today said that last week baby looked as a girl (so that's 2 confirmations). Again today it was pretty obvious on the screen there was no penis.
> 
> I finally got my potty shot and a shot of her sucking her thumb! :)

Congrats! Aww it's so cute that they suck their thumbs!


----------



## Lucy529

I used to suck my thumb when I was little for a long time not sure if my son does too LOL we haven't caught him yet


----------



## markswife10

Congrats on the new weeks ladies!!!! 

:hugs: Emmy! Hope your foot heals fast! Take it easy and be careful! <3

Congrats Lyndzo!!! SO cute! <3

AFM, had a good appointment today. Not much going on at the appointment today, just measuring and listening to baby's heartbeat. I did get my TDAP vaccine (for whooping cough), so got that out of the way now. Next appointment is October 2nd and then I start every 2 weeks! My 28 week appointment will be my glucose test (definitely not looking forward to that one) and another ultrasound to see if the placenta has moved.


----------



## markswife10

Hayley was sucking her little fingers at our anatomy ultrasound more than once :) <3 SO cute!


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife glad your apt went well 

My drs are still devating if I have to do that test bc am already a diabetic :shrug: they are already talking about putting me on insulin so who knows when do we start every two week apts? 

I'm getting so excited to meet our los :D I have begun to feel my son tons more than before such a lovely feeling :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

What happens in that 28 week glucose test, I'm having that too, I know they have to take my blood I just hope they have started training for my bloods already cus no one can ever get it out! So I'm nervous about that! 

At my anomaly scan they looked closely at the face and I saw his cute little nostrils and his lips, he was opening them like a goldfish! It's so unbelievable, he actually has a face, he is a real mini human! 

V day is fast approaching! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy it's amazing how fast they grow we tried the 4D at my 20 week apt but the tech said since we had to go back we could do it this time bc he would look a lot better so excited to see his little face :) I am so looking forward to V-Day it will be an other milestone reached. 

Ooh gotta share some news my sis just found out she's preggo LOL so now it's my older brother, me and my sister funny thing our los will be born in that order too she's keeping it quiet for now (but i have to share LOL) bc she doesn't know how far along she is and she's not in the best of situations but so excited


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats to your sister! So many babies in your family!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy I was shocked too I knew my brother and SIL had been trying my sister has wanted a baby but has a 7 yr old but he's been wanting sibling and me well its been a roller coaster but its so exciting that we three are having babies a few months apart :D 

My hubby jokes that we three been busy this year LOL 

We lost our mom when we were young and grew up apart now that we're adults we've gotten closer we 're our own little family so makes it extra special


----------



## Young414

Lucy- how cool that all three of y'all are having babies! Violet won't be having any cousins for a while. My brother has no plans of babies any time soon..and my sister is only 16.. So she better not be having any!! Lol I'm glad you are feeling Ivan more! :thumbup: :happydance:

Emmy- glad your foot is bandaged up. I ended up very very sick the last two days and also took sick days...I hate doing it!!! :nope:

Lyndzo- lovely US pics!! So cute! I can't believe you actually caught her sucking her thumb!!! Can't wait for my next US! :happydance:

Marks wife- glad your appointment went well and fingers crossed your placenta moves in the proper direction!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Megan252

Lucy that's so exciting!! Congrats to your sister :)

Emmy that's so cute about your ultrasound. I'm nervous about my next one but looking forward to seeing my little man again :)

My glucose screen is on the 20th...blah, I hate drinking that gross sweet stuff! Emmy if its the same as the one we do here in Canada you just drink a cup of the sweetest drink you've ever had and then they take your blood an hour later. Last time I had it I thought for sure I was going to fail because it felt like my inside were vibrating from the sugar high, haha...but all was fine!


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies I was in shock when she told me LOL but excited wonder if she'll get the girl my brother and I have the boys it would be nice if she did but pretty cool if its a boy too 

I need to ask my dr if I'm getting the glucose test I don't think so from the comments they've made but well see I guess two weeks to go for my u/s :)


----------



## Lyndzo

I'm anxiously awaiting V-Day, I think I will start to relax a bit more.

On a more positive note, our nursery is almost finished. We need curtains (my mom is making them) and red cushions for our glider. I'm really happy with how it's turned out :)
 



Attached Files:







nursery_001.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4









nursery_002.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo that is adorable I love it 

Sheesh I feel so behind we don't have anything set up yet or bought besides the swing/bouncer combo and a stroller/ carseat but am not sure am using that one I might use my boses she's giving me hers 
We're not getting the crib til October and wall decals or anything else


----------



## Megan252

Looks great Lyndzo! I'm getting anxious for v-day too. 

Lucy I'm with you, we haven't done anything....next month maybe!


----------



## Lucy529

Megan LOL I keep telling my hubby we're doing this tom or this weekend still nothing I'm working all week but I really really need to do something soon


----------



## markswife10

Lyndzo looks gorgeous! :) <3 

Megan, V-day is coming up for us!!! 1 week 1 day! Lyndzo, not long for you either :) So crazy we are all coming up on that!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lyndzo- wow looks beautiful :thumbup:

We've not really done anything either though we have bought a pram and car seat so I suppose that's something!

Still a papaya though the bump online says grapefruit??!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Forgot to ask- uk girls, do we get another scan? I've heard people talking about a 28 week scan- is this just the US? :shrug:


----------



## markswife10

I only get a 28 week scan because of the placenta previa. If I didn't have the placenta previa I likely wouldn't get another scan. And I'm US.


----------



## Young414

Rachel- I'm U.S. too and we don't normally get a 28 week scan. I am paying for a 26 week 3d ultrasound, but that's coming out of my pocket..

Lyndzo- Gorgeous room!! I've done... next to nothing...lol I still have time..right?? lol


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel from what I've heard most only get two unless your high risk, since I am I get an u/s at each apt to make sure he doesn't grow to big but that bc the specialist ordered that which I'm sure I'll be paying some out of pocket

We got time Young :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lyndzo cute nursery!! 

I havnt started either ladies! Soooooo much to do!


----------



## xxemmyxx

So I finally got organised and bought our nursery furniture! It's mamas and papas but I ordered it from argos cus they had a 30% sale plus if I bought a mattress for the cot then U get an extra £50 off, so I got it all for £450 :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lucy529

That is so cute Emmy :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

We also chose our pram today, pretty sure it's the one we are going to get. My Dad has offered to buy it for us for Christmas. When i told him how much it cost he said "what is it gold plated??" :haha: he has no idea how much things cost these days!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lovely nursery stuff Emmy- and a bargain too!!
What make is the pushchair? We've bought an iCandy peach jogger :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ooooo yes I love the look of the I candy! Ours is a silver cross wayfarer, I think they just came out as I havnt seen this kind before x


----------



## Megan252

Love the furniture and stroller Emmy! We just bought our stroller today too. I'm with your dad, they should be gold plated for the cost, lol. We bought a Baby Jogger City Select. It converts to a double which will be handy. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)


----------



## Lucy529

Happy 23 weeks Megan :) we're closer to double digits :D


----------



## markswife10

Beautiful furniture and stroller Emmy!!! Love it! :) <3

AFM, 23 weeks! Baby's the size of a grapefruit (according to the bump, not the ticker) :)


----------



## Megan252

Happy 22 weeks Lucy!! 

Happy 23 weeks Markswife! I more week until V-day :)


----------



## ButterflyK

Emmy love the furniture! 
Afm: She has been kicking up a storm the last few days so nice to feel her though. I have notice she gets all squished up in one area at least once a day and it's painful...lol


----------



## Lucy529

Megan and Markswife congrats on 23 weeks :happydance: one week away from V Day :) 

Ivan likes to bundle up on my left side and after awhile it aches so much especially after a long day I lay on my right side for a bit to ease it


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats on the new fruit and weeks ladies!! I am jealous I want to be near v day!! 2 weeks and 3 days to go! V day must be a good feeling!

I have the same thing, he goes down into the bottom on the left side and digs into me and it's so weird cus I can actually touch him, cus it's hard, I think it's his backi can feel.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

My little man likes the right side!! I always feel wiggles to the upper right of my belly button and full on kicks down in my pelvis. If I lay on my back my bump is lopsided to the right!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awww Rachel you got the lopsided bump already! My baby likes it low down still, my bump is much rounder at the bottom.


----------



## Young414

Emmy- all of your stuff is SO cute!! 

Rachel- Violet also likes to be on my right side. Everything is so eerily similar to what you said!! 

AFM- 2 DAYS UNTIL V-DAY!! :wohoo:<3


----------



## Lucy529

Morning ladies :) up early but so sleepy luckily I get off at 2pm and can take a nap hopefully 

My hubby laughed bc I know exactly where he is when I use the Doppler LOL he'll venture to the right side but rarely


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Young- 3 days till v day for me! Not sure what fruit 24 weeks is though!

How's everyone getting on with work? I'm getting really tired! It's much harder to get up and down all the time. Oh and I'm absolutely starving!! Have not been resisting either so eating everything in sight- haha!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am suddenly starving all the time!!! I was so off my food but in the last week my appetite has returned with avengance!! I need to find healthy snacks I need to keep an eye on my weight...any ideas?

I am finding work very tiring too, when I get home I want to nap and I get all stiff and achey and hobble around all evening! Only 15 weeks till maternity leave for me (as I'm working up until the Christmas holidays so get a cheeky 2 weeks extra at the beginning) what about you ladies?


----------



## markswife10

Baby girl loves to kick the left side of my tummy a lot :) We like to watch it move when she kicks, haha! 

My nipples finally had something come out of them last night! It only happens when I squeeze them and it is watery looking now, but they have it coming out! LOL! So interesting, haha!


----------



## Young414

Markswife- I haven't experienced anthing coming out yet, but I can only imagine how interesting that'll be! lol :wacko:

Emmy- I am working up until Christmas break too! I didn't realize how close that was....which also means how close we are to having our LOs!! as far as healthy, I've always enjoyed celery. It's not super nutritious, but I love putting some peanut butter on it..It keeps me full for a while! ;)

Rachel- Work is getting more difficult. I sit all day at work (9+ hours)..which sounds great, but is doing a real number on my joints and back..regardless of the back pillow i've bought. :shrug:

I go back and forth with my appetite..sometimes I eat everything I can get my hands on..counting minutes until lunch break...then days like today, it's an hour past lunch time before I realize it! :dohh:


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel I think it's papaya for week 24 too :( our fruit changes start to slow down now 

Emmy lucky you I will only get about 3 weeks maternity if that but I can bring him to work with me :) but hubby is thinking of getting someone to come to our apt instead I have really been thinking it would just be easier for hubby to be a SAHF but he about had a heart attack when I told him my thoughts 

Markswife :wave: LOL on the nipple leakage nothing here yet for me :) 

afm been only wanting to eat chocolate covered marshmallow cookies :) and Mountain Dew although last night I ate chicken soup it was delish :) leftovers for dinner today and am so tired :( literally just laid on the bed last night and was out nd today I feel like I haven't slept in days but almost out of work I'm off to bed for a nap with my pooch :)


----------



## Young414

Lucy- I <3 Chocolate covered marshmallow cookies!! I think you just gave me a craving for some!! lol Luckily though i have Grasshopper cookies, which taste SO close to thin mints at home...Those will have to suffice lol and I am LOVING naps while pregnant..they are so great!


----------



## Lucy529

Young I honestly think its the marshmallow that I really want it was delish yummy making myself hungry lol 
Am sleepy as it is but this weather is not helping its cloudy and cool def needing a nice nap especially if it rains love it when it rains :) 
Mr Ivan has been kicking away this morning 
Ooh an aunt from Florida is mailing me some things she bought for her nephew grandson LOL :) she wants to come for the birth but am not sure if I want anyone here then choices choices


----------



## Young414

I've also struggled with people being here for the birth. I think I'm gonna want to rest and have family time. Having in-laws and my own parents is going to be enough for me. My grandmother is wanting to fly to Florida from Michigan along with aunts and uncles....I'm not really feeling all that..maybe a couple weeks later. Give us all time to settle in. She'll be more "awake" by that time anyways..


----------



## markswife10

It is quite interesting to say the least :haha: LOL! DH is fascinated by it ;) 

My craving lately has been autumn mix (candy corn with the pumkins)... LOL! Not the best craving, but so delish for fall!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I had some white choc chip cookies today- heaven!!!

No nipple juice for me yet but my boobs are HUGE now- and normally I've got tiny handfuls! Think I'm more fascinated with them than my hubby lol!!!!

My mil and her fella are flying in from Oslo 3 weeks after my due date so that gives us some time. My best friend is getting married 2 weeks after due date so we'll travel to my home town then so my family can meet the little man. I feel a bit more in control of it that way!!!
I'm not sure why people think its a good idea to rush to a new moms bedside- we're gonna need a little space!!!


----------



## Megan252

Lucy, Young - I also would like to have some family time after baby gets here. My parents came out to stay with us just after I had my son. I really thought it would be handy and they had the best intentions but were NOT helpful at all. We ended up just having 2 more people to clean up after. This time around I'd like to have at least 2 weeks before we have anyone come stay with us....although we need to figure out where DS is going to go when it's time to have baby! Maybe we'll have to fly out my MIL.....ugh, lol.

I've been craving veggie wraps with TONS of mustard....I normally hate mustard. I can't get enough.


----------



## Young414

Megan- Mustard is GREAT!!! I want mustard on most things. I put it on porkchops the other day. I've started dipping french fries in it! CAN'T GET ENOUGH! Glad that Lucy and I aren' alone in wanting a little time just for Mommy, Baby, and Daddy. 

Rachel- Glad you have 3 weeks to get into a schedule before people come! That's fantastic! And it's nice to have things on your terms. 

Markswife- hey, a craving is a craving...indulge a little bit. This is one of the few times that we will get to indulge without feeling too bad about it ;)


----------



## Megan252

Rachel I totally agree, it's nice to give the new family a little time to settle in...and oh my gosh, chocolate chip cookies!!! I need one now.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ohhh I'm not fussy about food at all I eat anything apart from celery!!! Lol

I'm not up o my pre pregnancy weight still yet but I have started gaining weight and I want to make sure I'm still eating healthy things that fill me up, all my cravings are for junk!!!


----------



## Young414

Emmy- Of course I'd pick the one thing you wont eat! lol 

I'm one pound over pre-pregnancy weight, but the doctors have never brought my weight up as being an issue..I'm just ginna keep doing what i'm doing I guess! :D


----------



## ButterflyK

I'm so excited for all you ladies that have v days coming up! 

As far as eating nothing ever sounded good the first trimester and now I this one I finally get hungry only to end up being able to eat half of what I use to be able too. Weight I have checked on I can still fit in my regular pants but they are getting snug.


----------



## Lucy529

Morning ladies !!!! Sorry I went MIA yesterday I came home from work and tried to relax and sleep dumb lady at work called me about something stupid and that went out the window :( ugh 

I wouldn't mind my aunt coming out but I know how pushy she can be she already tried to tell me how to name him bc she named her son that way which I nicely told her no I lost my mom when I was young and no father in the pic my brother is having his kid too and then there's my sister too so luckily less people that can't come but sure are pushing me to go there :( 
Now my hubby's family might be an issue this is why am really thinking about my aunt coming out she might help me keep me sane my SIL wants to babysit (she hasn't liked me for the longest, was upset when we got married) she even told hubby she wanted to thow me a baby shower luckily hubby said no I don't know anyone around here so no sense in doing one. I don't know why people think that bc this is our first they are going to tell us how to take care off him but I guess we are going to have to wait and see what happens


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young414 said:


> Emmy- Of course I'd pick the one thing you wont eat! lol
> 
> I'm one pound over pre-pregnancy weight, but the doctors have never brought my weight up as being an issue..I'm just ginna keep doing what i'm doing I guess! :D

Lol hehe I know any more ideas for snacks? No one has weighed me yet so they can't be that bothered about what I gain, I think it's more me that's worrying


----------



## xxemmyxx

ButterflyK said:


> I'm so excited for all you ladies that have v days coming up!
> 
> As far as eating nothing ever sounded good the first trimester and now I this one I finally get hungry only to end up being able to eat half of what I use to be able too. Weight I have checked on I can still fit in my regular pants but they are getting snug.

Wow butterfly your doing good! I cannot fit in anything at all, I act I have just had a huge tantrum cus I ave no clothes!! I am a primary teacher so need comfy clothes and we go outdoors a lot as I teach nursery so what the hell can I wear?? I'm struggling with maternity jeans they are all uncomfy, I have some good maternity leggings and that's it!


----------



## xxemmyxx

All my family live far away from me, my mom is coming to stay with us around my due date. She lives 5 hours away but is going to move closer to us when her house sells which I'm really looking forward to. She really wants to be close to her grandson <3


----------



## Lyndzo

I'm still down 11 pounds pre-pregnancy. I was down 16.5 but I've gained 5 back. Quinn has been growing like crazy.

I haven't been able to wear regular clothes in many weeks now. But maternity clothes are pretty comfy!


----------



## Megan252

Just got home from my ultrasound and everything looks great! The doctor wanted to make sure blood flow was adequate and baby was growing well (there was an issue with one of my blood results). Everything is just how it should be :) I am very relieved. It was great to see my little man bouncing around in there!!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Lucy529

Megan so happy to hear all is great :)


----------



## markswife10

So awesome Megan! :) 

Wow Butterfly! I haven't been able to fit into any of my pre-preg stuff (except for very loose shirts) for many many weeks, haha. And even some of the loose pre-pregnancy shirts I have are too short now, lol! It's definitely maternity wear for me!


----------



## Lucy529

Butterfly lucky you I have been in maternity since about 9/10 weeks LOL but I've been comfy some hits are getting to smll tho but I think I have enough till the end :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Great news Megan :)


----------



## Young414

Great News Megan! 

Butterfly- I haven't been in prepregnancy clothes since about 16 weeks. lol 

AFM- HAPPY V-DAY TO ME!!!! STOKED! Even shed a small tear this morning! :yipee::happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Young :happydance: :happydance: YAY!!!!!! Congrats Hun


----------



## Lucy529

Your still a papaya I guess it takes three weeks for the fruit to change


----------



## Young414

The bump.com says cantaloupe..i'll go with that! lol


----------



## Lucy529

Yeah seems bigger LOL


----------



## Lyndzo

Yay! Congrats Young! :)


----------



## Megan252

Yay Young!!! HAPPY V DAY!!!


----------



## ButterflyK

Yay Young in V Day!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Great news Megan!

Congrats Young on your V day :happydance: 

Roll on V day for all of us!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats young. V day here too!!!! :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats Rachel xx


----------



## Young414

Congrats Rachel!!! :D


----------



## Lucy529

Woohoo !!!! Rachel !!!!! Congrats :)


----------



## Megan252

Happy V-Day Rachel!!!


----------



## markswife10

Happy V-day Rachel!!! <3 2 days until V-day for me!!!


----------



## Lucy529

I have one week one day left, then were heading into 3rd tri. OMG our babies are going to be here before we know it.


----------



## Megan252

Ok this might sound weird but I keep having cravings for food but I can't pinpoint what it is I want.....it's driving me nuts!!! Anyone else have this problem?? It's been happening to me since the first trimester!!


----------



## Lucy529

OMG Megan I hate that I have every time my hubby asks what I want for dinner I get a craving but no idea what for :( annoying really


----------



## Megan252

Sorry you're having the same problem Lucy but I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one!! I still can't figure this one out so I just ate a chocolate bar, haha.


----------



## Lucy529

LOL hey whatever works :) I usually have chocolate too it helps some :haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

But don't u find that when u eat the chocolate bar u think hmmm that was nice but it wasn't what I was craving!! What shall I eat now?? Lol


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy I feel hungry constantly but have begun to drink water like I did when I was dieting doesn't work :shrug: but at least I get my water in :haha: 

My son has been so active last night he wouldn't stop moving then this am I wake up bc I gotta pee and then holy RLP that hurt, what do the BH feel like ? I haven't had that yet.

I was complaining to my hubs so he starts complaining to me about his aches so I said when you can grow a human you can complain til then am doing the complaining :haha: got a good laugh out of that luckily he laughed too


----------



## Megan252

xxemmyxx said:


> But don't u find that when u eat the chocolate bar u think hmmm that was nice but it wasn't what I was craving!! What shall I eat now?? Lol

So true emmy!! I ended up giving up and going to bed. The only thing that held me back from eating more was the heart burn I would get if I ate too close to bedtime, haha. So far no mystery cravings this morning....but it's early here.


----------



## markswife10

24 week bump! <3

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/24weeks.jpg


----------



## Lyndzo

Markswife you look great!

And omg all this mention of chocolate.. I'm drooling!


----------



## Megan252

Great picture Markswife!! 

Lyndzo I bought some fancy donuts from the farmer's market today and one of them was maple bacon....I had one and now I want 100.


----------



## Megan252

apparently I'm having a lot of cravings for sweets, lol.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congratulations markswife!! Happy V day!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats markswife !!!! Looking good :) 

I want a maple bacon donut am drooling over here


----------



## Megan252

Yay Markswife! It's our V-day!!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Happy v day Megan :happydance:


----------



## markswife10

Thank you ladies! <3

Yes Megan, yay for V-day!!!!! :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Mega happy V Day !!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lyndzo

Happy V-Day markswife!! :)


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Hello all been MIA because my computer was broken, hope everyone is doing well. Quick question what is v day?


----------



## ButterflyK

Happy V day ladies!

v day is viability day meaning the baby is viable outside the womb if something happened course the longer they stay in the less medical issues they will have.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Happy v day ladies :) :) :)


----------



## khaya

Happy V-day Young, Rachel, Megan and Markswife!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

LesCoupleTTC said:


> Hello all been MIA because my computer was broken, hope everyone is doing well. Quick question what is v day?

V day is what you are!! Baby is viable congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Bec C

Im 21+2 today I lost my daughter at 21 weeks, so I am stressing ALOT trying to chill and take things really easy. So scared though. Can't wait for V day thats my next goal now


----------



## Young414

Bec- Im sorry that you lost so late in the game :) But I agree that you should take it easy and try not to stress. Stress will not help the little one inside you. Everything will go great. Thinking of you! :hugs:

LesCouple- we were wondering where you were :) 

Markswife- Looking great! 

CONGRATS ON ALL THE V-DAYS! and you other ladies are creeping up there!!! SO SOON! 

:happydance:


----------



## Lyndzo

Bec C said:


> Im 21+2 today I lost my daughter at 21 weeks, so I am stressing ALOT trying to chill and take things really easy. So scared though. Can't wait for V day thats my next goal now

So sorry to hear this. V-Day is getting close for you. Positive thoughts :)


----------



## Lucy529

Bec so sorry about your loss Hun like the girls said try to relax baby can feel the stress :hugs:


----------



## Megan252

So sorry for your loss Bec. Like the ladies said try to stay positive, it's so hard not to stress. You're getting so close to V-Day! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

:hugs: Bec!!! Hope V-day comes quickly for you!!! try not to stress! (I know easier said than done). :hug:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi and welcome Bec :hi::hi:
Hello all you other lovely ladies, how's everyone doing?
I'm ok, got a midwife appt and consultant appointment today so lots going on. I'm interested to see if they measure my bump. I'm getting a bit paranoid that I'm not growing!! My husband thinks I'm bonkers but I swear I've hardly changed for a few weeks. I'm really tall (6ft!!) and good muscle tone before so I'm hoping its just good genetics but I can't help worrying!!! :blush:
Other than finding things to stress about I seem to be ok- managed to get off the ms tablets and baby wiggling like crazy most of the day! Had some chocolate last night and he had a little disco in there- DH could feel all the jumping around, he was pretty amazed!
Speaking of DH he's going back to visit family in Norway tomorrow for 10 days- I'm a bit sad about it, wish I could go too but he has more holiday time than me, grrrr!
Anyway, I'll let u know how it all goes later xxx


----------



## Young414

Rachel, I am sure you are growing. Everything is gradual for me, so I barely notice. But if you look at pictures there's a slight change from week to tweek, but VERY slight! Fx'd they measure you!! :) Let us know! :) TEN DAYS! Seems like forever. My DH will be leaving in November for a week. I'll be rather large by that time...while I feel okay about it now, I am sure when November rolls around, I'll throw a pregnancy fit lol

AFM- Not too much has changed. I am blessed that the strecth marks have not shown yet, although my skin feels tight...it's only a matter of time. lol No leakage, No more swelling, just awful back pain. Been feeling her move a bit more. Now it's for about 2 hours at a time, then a LOOONG sleep session until bed time...when she wants to be awake again...silly babies! lol


----------



## Lucy529

Hey young and Rachel :wave: 

I'm concerned I'm growing to fast :( I have another apt with the specialist on Thursday don't want to see that dr but I get an u/s so am going but def talking to my dr about her 

Same as your babies Ivan wakes up early moves a bit then is quiet for most of the day then at night he goes on a kicking, flipping, wiggling session LOL but still won't let hubby feel him I only felt him once from outside but won't let me anymore


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Well my appointment went well. Baby boy doing fine. They measured my bump and I'm measuring a week ahead so definitely not too small!! Everything else is ok, blood pressure up a little bit so have to get checked again in 2 weeks but they're not worried.
Feel like I've spent my whole day off in the hospital though, back to work tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## Young414

:hi: hey Lucy!! I'm sure you are going to measure fine! Let us know though! 
:hugs: I'll be thinking about you during your appointment coming up! 


Rachel- Glad to hear that your appointment went well!! it's good that he's measuring big! Means he's growing! My blood pressure was high last time too, so don't stress! :D :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel glad your apt went well :) 

My BP I actually low but am on meds bc of hb but they're talking about taking me off for a bit :shrug: they haven't decided yet :/

Just realized I have an apt once every week for the next three weeks not sure how many will be u/s but they will check baby for sure :)


----------



## Young414

Ladies!! OMGosh! Pregnancy brain is in full swing! I woke up this morning, but on my bra, my belly band, my shirt...forgot my undershirt, now everyone can see my psychadelic yellow and pink bra.... I'm so embarassed. :wacko: Now i'm wearing a jacket, that doesn't belong to me, that is 3 sizes too large, in the middle of summer, in Florida...ay yi yi.. :dohh:

On a happier note.. YAY EGGPLANT!


----------



## Lucy529

Yay!!!! Young your 25 weeks !!!! :happydance:

Lol on the undershirt this is why I get my hubby to "check" my clothes for the day LOL just to be sure.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Haha young that's hilarious!!
Yay for egg plant- me too tomorrow :)


----------



## Megan252

Happy eggplant ladies!!!

Young if it makes you feel better my hubby found the milk in the pantry yesterday. Pregnancy brain is taking over!!

I have a doctors appointment today, shouldn't be anything to report but I'm looking forward to hearing baby's heart beat :)

Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## Megan252

This little guy seems to really like it up in my ribs, ouch! Hopefully he settles in a little lower, not too low though, haha.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Glad your little man is ok Megan :)
Lucy- how did your appointment go?
No news from me really- 25 weeks today, time is flying. Third tri soon!!


----------



## Lyndzo

AH 3 days until V-Day!!


----------



## markswife10

Yay happy Eggplant to you ladies reaching 25 weeks!!!! I'll be there in 2 days! :)

AFM, Sad day... my wedding ring and engagement ring (they are soldered together) had to come off :( I cried a little. They were feeling tight and I had a very hard time getting them off but after quite a bit of twisting with soap they came off. They won't go back on now either. Dumb swelling! My fingers always swell to some extent in the summer but I can always work them off, but now with pregnancy it isn't the same. Guess they will stay off until they can fit again after baby is born (don't want to have to get them cut off later in pregnancy, not worth the risk), until then we bought a fake wedding set in a bigger size to hold me over. It is pretty but it isn't mine, but it will have to do. Le sigh. :(


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife sorry about your right I feel kinda naked without mine when I began to lose weight I had to take them off as they were loose but now they fit again but are getting a bit snug might have to take them off again :( 

Megan glad your baby is doing good :) 

Lyndzo am about to hit the 24 week mark feels so good :) 

Rachel happy 25 !!! Time Is flying 

AFM today was a long but great day we had our u/s and they finally were able to get all the measurements they needed the dr actually came into the room instead of making us go to her office she was really nice this time, she said he looked GREAT !!! He's growing at normal pace and she didn't see any markers for DS. She did tell me that I would be induced at 38/39 weeks just bc of the high risk which am fine with as long as he's healthy I then had to celebrate and bought him a few more things :) 

No 4D tho she said that we should wait a bit to get a good pic of him :) but am fine with that the important thing is that my son is doing good :)


----------



## Lucy529

Profile pic of my little one :D 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_09a1c92a196cc61afcf242fa803f6725_zpsfb446bdc.jpg


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Great news Lucy, so happy for you. Exciting about him coming a bit early too! I wonder who will be first- we might even have a December baby or two!!


----------



## Young414

Lucy- Aww! You'll get an early surprise! YAY! GREAT PICTURE! Glad he's healthy! :thumbup:

Markswife- sorry about your rings...that makes me sad for you! :nope:

Lyndzo- YOU'RE ALMOST THERE! :winkwink:

Megan- Glad your appintment went well! :happydance:

Rachel- YAY Eggplant! :thumbup:

AFM- I am clearly getting a little rounder. :blush: Very happy! Third Trimester is just around the corner!! is it 27 weeks?? I've seen varying answers from 26-28 weeks.. hmm.. Baby Violet is a mover. I feel her for longer sessions during the day (AND NIGHT!):wacko: but am loving it! Soon I'll miss the feeling when she's out! I'm so happy for all of us!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel it will be getting exciting once December rolls around we'll all be sitting on pins and needles wondering who's first or next LOL then we can share baby stories :D 

Young am excited yet terrified, I still tell my hubby I'm just getting used to the idea am pregnant and then here he is a few months from being born, luckily buying baby things is making it more real. Don't know how long I stared at those bottles then I opened the diapers LOL


----------



## markswife10

Thank you ladies! It stinks having to take the rings off :( 

If I end up with a c-section (for the placenta previa) Hayley will definitely be a December baby because they will schedule it for 39 weeks at the latest. We will see! :)

Hard to believe we are almost to the 3rd trimester! Seems like yesterday we were entering the 2nd tri! Our babies will be here SO SOON! Eeeek!!! SO much to do still! So much to get!!!


----------



## markswife10

Aww Lucy he's adorable!!! :) Glad he's looking good! 

Megan, glad your appointment went well! 

I am SO excited for all of us!!! eeee!!! <3


----------



## Megan252

Sorry about your rings Markswife :( You'll have them back on before you know it!!

Great pic Lucy!! Thanks for sharing. So glad to hear your LO is doing so well :)

Young I'm going with 27 weeks for the third tri, it's so confusing!

I just did my gestational diabetes test. That drink is just as gross as I remember, SO SWEEET!!!! Baby is going wild now, haha.


----------



## Lyndzo

markswife10 said:


> Yay happy Eggplant to you ladies reaching 25 weeks!!!! I'll be there in 2 days! :)
> 
> AFM, Sad day... my wedding ring and engagement ring (they are soldered together) had to come off :( I cried a little. They were feeling tight and I had a very hard time getting them off but after quite a bit of twisting with soap they came off. They won't go back on now either. Dumb swelling! My fingers always swell to some extent in the summer but I can always work them off, but now with pregnancy it isn't the same. Guess they will stay off until they can fit again after baby is born (don't want to have to get them cut off later in pregnancy, not worth the risk), until then we bought a fake wedding set in a bigger size to hold me over. It is pretty but it isn't mine, but it will have to do. Le sigh. :(

Sorry about your rings! They'll be back on in no time.

I noticed a tiny crack in my wedding band a couple days ago. It's being repaired and I'm having it re-sized at the same time. My e-ring is still ok but getting a big snug. I'll have to find a fake replacement for that for a couple of months.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh my goodness I am so tired from work I just havnt found time to come on here! I have been checking you are all ok though with the notifications that come through on my phone! 

Markswife sorry about your rings! I am dreading that happening to me!!! Once one of the diamonds fell out of my engagement ring and I had to send it off to be repaired and it took a month! I was so sad without my ring that's got it tattooed on so I wold never be completely without it :haha:

Excuse the silly duck face pose, that's my Facebook selfish face lol

It's a diamond on a pink bow, now my ring sits just over the top of the diamond in the tattoo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Young414

<3 it emmy!


----------



## markswife10

Haha cute Emmy! :) And thanks ladies! I can't wait to be able to wear it again!

In other news, I totally stalked our registry and somebody bought something off of it! Yay!!! lol! Also DH's parents just told us they got us the travel system we wanted!!! SO excited!!!

https://c.shld.net/rpx/i/s/i/spin/image/spin_prod_506809701?hei=468&wid=468&qlt=65,0&op_sharpen=1&op_usm=0.9,0.5,0,0


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy love it :) 

Markswife that is so cute :)


----------



## Lyndzo

OMG Emmy that is SO cute!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awww markswife isn't it such a funny feeling! It feels so real now? I absolutely love all the things we have for baby, I get them out and play with them and touch his clothes lol and imagine him in his car seat awwwww

My life has completely changed already!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy I stare t the bottles we bought :) sometimes I'll open his closet and just stare ooh and his blankets :) so soft 

Happy new weeks ladies :happydance: :happydance: 

Today is my V-DAY !!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :D 

might go out tom to celebrate :) or might just hang out with my hubs and watch movies I'm so exhausted working overtime this whole week luckily it's over LOL


----------



## Megan252

Congrats Lucy!!! 

Love the tattoo emmy!

Looks like a great travel system Markswife!! 

I had my first dream that I went into labour last night. It was very calm and peaceful....hope it's like that in real life!!! I'm so excited to meet this little guy. 

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Lyndzo

Congrats Lucy! Mine is tomorrow.. feels good!


Bit of good news for me. 2 weeks ago I was diagnosed with a UTI (thank goodness I have a good sense of my own body b/c I had really no symptoms, just noticed I wasn't going as much or often, decided to get checked out). Good thing I did. They gave me 10 days of Amoxicillan, which I took. I had a follow up test early this week and got a call yesterday saying the antibiotics didn't work. The strain I have is resistant to Amoxicillin, so now I'm on a different kind, and they're working already. I felt okay before but I've noticed that I'm going more frequently again, like normal, and I'm having extra relief when I go LOL

I guess the moral of my story is if you feel off, definitely trust your instincts!


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo glad you got looked at and are on the mend :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Happy V day Lucy!! :happydance:

Glad your ok Lyndzo, I got tested too and it came back all clear, so all me peeing must be down just to baby lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Happy v day Lucy and lyndzo :)
Cute tattoo Emmy!
Megan- I'm really hoping for a calm birth- dont think I'll get it in the high dependency unit at the hospital!! I was hoping for a water birth but just told that's unlikely :(
Markswife- lovely travel system. I can't wait to use ours! Yesterday my hands and feet were swollen for the first time. Not sure how long my rings will last :( not brave enough for a tattoo though- maybe a Haribo jelly ring!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo happy V Day !!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lyndzo happy V day!! :happydance: 

Jeez I wish my V day would just hurry up!! 

Haribo ring :haha: good idea but I would eat it!


----------



## ButterflyK

Happy v day Lucy and Lyndzo :happydance::happydance:
Emmy love the tattoo! 
Markswife- lovely travel system. I have been looking too! 

AFM: I don't know if any of the other ladies that are having a girl hate pink as much as I do but I really hate it..... :nope: So I think we are going to be going with a black and white themed room but add a little bit of color like purple into it something like this https://www.target.com/p/trend-lab-...-black-white/-/A-14077421#prodSlot=medium_1_5

What do you all think? Is it bad I don't want a bunch of pink? It's hard enough finding some outfits that aren't pink. Speaking of clothes I have probably spent almost 300.00 on clothes already haven't gotten furniture yet as we are moving and I don't want to have to pack that to a new house. 

Also she is kicking up a storm all night as soon as I lay down, I hope that is not a sign she is going to be up all night and have problems sleeping, and I officially have to buy maternity jeans this week I made it to 5.5mths so not bad but I have to face that I know have to get new jeans. 

Has anyone else had really itchy skin? I have had really itchy skin all over and I know not to itch but holy hell it's bad, I am trying to make sure I drink plenty of water and putting oil and lotion on twice a day.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Course it's not bad that you don't want pink! There is a lot of pink around but I have seen some really cute girly things in other colours too or even unisex stuff, it's trendy to do your nursery like that and have a few accent decorations, plus u won't ave to change much if you have a boy next. :thumbup:

Sounds like you got a lot of clothes already!! 

I finally got some maternity jeans and I'm so glad! They are so comfy and I feel more like my normal self, I been wearing leggings and yoga pants constantly lol

Last week I had such an itchy tummy, so bad! Moisturising has calmed it down, I had itchy legs too but my skin has been dry since being pregnant so I do need to moisturise more, I take bio oil out with me now just incase I get a bit itchy xx


----------



## Lyndzo

Thanks ladies!! I'm feeling HUGE at 24 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







24_weeks.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lyndzo

ButterflyK said:


> Happy v day Lucy and Lyndzo :happydance::happydance:
> Emmy love the tattoo!
> Markswife- lovely travel system. I have been looking too!
> 
> AFM: I don't know if any of the other ladies that are having a girl hate pink as much as I do but I really hate it..... :nope: So I think we are going to be going with a black and white themed room but add a little bit of color like purple into it something like this https://www.target.com/p/trend-lab-...-black-white/-/A-14077421#prodSlot=medium_1_5
> 
> What do you all think? Is it bad I don't want a bunch of pink? It's hard enough finding some outfits that aren't pink. Speaking of clothes I have probably spent almost 300.00 on clothes already haven't gotten furniture yet as we are moving and I don't want to have to pack that to a new house.
> 
> Also she is kicking up a storm all night as soon as I lay down, I hope that is not a sign she is going to be up all night and have problems sleeping, and I officially have to buy maternity jeans this week I made it to 5.5mths so not bad but I have to face that I know have to get new jeans.
> 
> Has anyone else had really itchy skin? I have had really itchy skin all over and I know not to itch but holy hell it's bad, I am trying to make sure I drink plenty of water and putting oil and lotion on twice a day.

I do love pink, but purple is my favourite colour. I wish people would start to get more purple stuff! I think doing black and white with a splash of colour would be awesome! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Butterfly I think that's lovely you don't have to do pink so go for what you like :) 

As for itchy skin my bbs have been itchy and yesterday they were like peeling, today they hurt :( my legs itchy but that about it I use lotion everyday but some days I might need a bit more just to calm the itchiness 

Lyndzo I too feel huge I'll post a pic of yesterday's 24 week pic :) 

I've been in meternity for who knows how long now I think since 8 weeks love those jeans :)


----------



## Lucy529

Ok so 24 weeks 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_2500e9d33fd11a2cc5459c2b910986ae_zps4c726f21.jpg

Close up of bump :) 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_42ce96d659d087757036812bc1dfc04c_zpsf8cd63fa.jpg

I'm huge !!!


----------



## ButterflyK

Love the bumps ladies!


----------



## Lyndzo

Lucy, you look fantastic!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lovely pics Lucy and lyndzo.
Butterfly- my skin is itchy all over too, mostly where my ribs meet my bump! I'm moisturising like mad- no stretch marks yet!!
Emmy- I have some soft maternity jeans from next. They're so comfy :)
I have a bit of a cold coming on, hope it goes away soon. Baby very active but still mostly low in my belly, hope he's not gonna be breach!!


----------



## Young414

Ladies!! 

Great pics Lyndzo and Lucy! 

Butterfly-If you don't like pink, dont use a bunch of it. Unfortunately some items only come in pink and blue, but normally there is Purple and green! Do what you want!! :D

As far as itchy skin, i haven't had much at all :shrug:

Hello everyone else!! 

AFM- I CAN NOT wait for these next few months to fly by. I am getting more and more anxious to see her. This is the most stressful, anxious, exciting 9 months EVER!!!!! 100(ish) days!! :wohoo:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

It's a strange situation for us I think. I love being pregnant but I'm scared stiff of the pregnancy!!! I love feeling my body change and baby move but at the same time I want him out safe and sound ASAP!!!! Oh to be a naive and never have had a loss!
I'm craving Chinese soooooo bad. Just ordered a massive takeaway!!


----------



## Young414

yummmm...chinese!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel yummy :) you see now I want some might put in an order Ivan wants it is what I'm telling the hubs ;) 
Your about to go into DOUBLE digits lucky girl :) !!! 

Girls I feel really anxious too I'm seeing the drs nurse that will induce me I'm going to see if I can get an estimated date out of her LOL I'm really going to be pushing for end of Dec. FX they agree ooh I want to meet him already


----------



## xxemmyxx

I just finished eating my chinese too!! I have been dreaming all day about satay chicken!

My bump is itchy at the top too, and my boobs itch! For ages I was only feeling movement down low but in the last 2 weeks I have been getting kicks around my belly button. 

I feel the same! Loving being pregnant but still worry so much, I wish I knew nothing about anything going wrong ever, ignorance is bliss!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Double digits- I didn't even notice- woo hoo!!! Remember when we were desperate for double digits in weeks- felt massive to be 10 weeks not 9!!'
I'm always saying "the baby wants it!!!" There has to be some perks in all of this lol


----------



## Lucy529

I didn't get Chinese I got Wendy's shared with my pup :) now we're watching Netflix and staying warm it's cold here :/ just waiting on Daddy, Ivan really liked that Dr. Pepper he's kicking away LOL


----------



## Young414

99 days!!! SO HAPPY! 

I have an appointment today. nothing crazy, i am assuming though that they will schedule me for a glucose test. but, 3D ULTRASOUND SATURDAY!!! CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Lucy529

Young Congrats !!!! Wow can't believe how far we've come :D


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Ok ok, I admit it- I just ate a whole chocolate bar......yes, a big one!!!!
Hope your appointment went well young xxx


----------



## Megan252

mmm, chocolate bar. Happy double digits girls!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel I'm eating those lays waffle and chicken chips LOL but a candy bar sounds yummy :)


----------



## Lyndzo

I've been baking and if it doesn't work out I have chocolate bars as back up.

Yes bars, multiple. HAHA!


----------



## xxemmyxx

It's my v day!! Finally!! :wohoo:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay Emmy :)


----------



## ButterflyK

Yay Emmy on your V Day! :happydance:


----------



## Young414

Yay Emmy!! 

mmm..chocolate bar! Still wanting that Chinese!!! lol

AFM- appointment went well. My appointment, though, was scheduled at 4:20 and I didn't get out of there until 6. Oh well. lol 

I measured slightly small, but still in the normal range. Violet was REALLY active during the appointment so I know that she is doing okay. :) I asked about my weight gain. I have only gained 4 pounds since the beginning of the pregnancy, but my tummy has obviously grown, as well as, my boobs, and thighs...I eat like a champ, snack in between meals, don't really work out (AT ALL!) lol and still nothing. She said that she isn't too concerned because Violet is still active and there are no signs that she is being deprived. so..GOOD NEWS! 

I have my first 3D ultarsound on Saturday and CANNOT wait to see her face!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy :happydance: Happy V day !!!!!! :happydance: 

Butterfly happy 22 weeks :) :happydance: 

Young happy 26 weeks :) :happydance: 

Are any of you experiencing a shooting pain from your lady parts up one side of your bump? I've had this shooting pain from down low up my left side of my bump since yesterday Ivan still moving around so not worried just wondering what it is I have an apt tom and will ask but just curious if you guys have had it ?


----------



## Young414

Lucy- are you sure that it isn't just intense round ligament pain...or maybe Ivan is lying on a nerve on that side? I mean, there is no way to know I guess...but either one sounds plausible to me. How painful is it??


----------



## Lucy529

It's not horrible but does take my breath but it only lasts a few seconds and then it's gone I think it might be either one too he's laying on my left side so that doesn't help LOL


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sounds like round ligament pain Lucy, especially since it only lasts a few seconds.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I think round ligament pain too xxx


----------



## horseypants

Lucy, yes I get it on the right. Comes and goes doc said pain from
A pinched nerve. Pay attention to what movements make it happen and avoid those if u want. For me, it seems to happen when I tweak
My back a bit. Like if I walk a lot then sit and get up quickly or off balance. Then in a couple days it goes away.

I just majorly binged on Halloween candy. Now time for a nap. I'm slacking today :).


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks girls it's eased now am just sitting at work trying to take it easy Ivan is kicking up a storm so that eased my mind I'll ask the dr tom just to know next time it happens again


----------



## Lyndzo

Sounds like RL pain to me too. I get it all the time (since 6 weeks) it hurts. Especially in the middle of the night if I roll over too quickly. OUCH!


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo wow since 6 weeks I had a few aches and cramps but not like this but glad am not alone :)


----------



## markswife10

I agree with the rest Lucy, sounds like round ligament pain. Ouch! Glad it has eased for you! I get round ligament pain when going to the bathroom and going to wipe when I move the wrong way, lol! Totally hurts!


----------



## markswife10

Happy v-day Emmy!!! 

So glad for a great appointment Young!!! I get to see our LO in 3 weeks again (when they check to see if the placenta moved) and will hopefully get a good view of her face with the 3-D (our ultrasound tech does the 3-D during part of the ultrasound every time) I can't wait! :) Can't wait to see pics from your ultrasound!!


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife I have a growth scan in three weeks too :D we might try the 4D the new tech said she wouldn't do it this time :(


----------



## JohnsonGirl

26 weeks, eeeeek!!! Time is flying by!!


----------



## Lucy529

Happy 26 weeks Rachel !!!!! :happydance: your almost in 3rd tri it starts at 27 weeks right ?


----------



## Young414

Lucy- I am saying it starts at 27 weeks. Varying websites say 27 or 28...I'll go with 27 because it's closer and is the majority of what I've read. :)


----------



## Lucy529

I'll ask my dr today too she said 2nd tri started once you were in the 12th week so I'll see what she says but yes 27 sounds right and way closer before we know we'll be chatting about our los keeping us up :D


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Everyone here seems to go with 27 weeks, so does my baby book so I'm going with that- plus it's closer!!!


----------



## Lyndzo

Lucy529 said:


> Lyndzo wow since 6 weeks I had a few aches and cramps but not like this but glad am not alone :)

Yep 6 weeks. I cannot complain, it's really the only bad thing I've had. Not a day of MS, I'll take it :)


----------



## markswife10

Lucy yay for another growth scan!!! Boo on the new tech not wanting to do 3-D though :( Bummer! But it'd be awesome if you get a 4-D! <3

Holy cow, 100 days to go!!! Tomorrow I will be in double digits! eek! Time is flying!


----------



## Young414

Rachel- congrats on 26 weeks!!! 

AFM- I will be up early and headed to the doctor for Glucose testing tomorrow.:brat: I'm a big baby when it comes to drinking weird stuff...we will see how it goes I guess. lol


----------



## markswife10

Also 2 days from our baby shower!!! EEEEE SO excited!!!!


----------



## markswife10

Congrats on 26 weeks Rachel!!! 1 week from the third tri!!! <3

Good luck with the glucose test Young! I am NOT looking forward to mine (in 3 weeks, same day as my next ultrasound). Blech!


----------



## Young414

only 2 days until your baby shower?! That's fantastic! Mine is November 2nd! Hoping we get TONS of stuff! lol


----------



## markswife10

Young414 said:


> only 2 days until your baby shower?! That's fantastic! Mine is November 2nd! Hoping we get TONS of stuff! lol

Yep it's Saturday!!! SO excited!!! :happydance::happydance: Yours isn't too far away! Just little over a month! Eeek! Exciting! :)


----------



## Lyndzo

Had my first OB appt today! She said everything seems great, I get to go do my lovely glucose test tomorrow (she said within a week, figure I'll get it over with!)

She mentioned that at my 21w ultrasound my amniotic fluid was the low end of normal. She reiterated that she wasn't worried and that I shouldn't be either. I booked another one in two weeks as she suggested just to make sure that they haven't gone down. I've heard that drinking a ton of water can help produce more so I'm doing that.

She also warned me that I shouldn't gain any further weight b/c of my BMI being so high. I'm still down 10.5 lbs out of the 16.5 lbs I lost first trimester. She said whatever I'm doing is great and to keep doing it. I've had too many sweets this week, so I have to cut those out. I'm a bit worried that I'm going to start gaining though. I guess I have to take it one day at a time.


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo glad all is well yep hear water helps with building fluid 

I had a check up today and everything is going great, will be seeing them every two weeks now :) I don't have to do the glucose test :happydance: they had started to give me the bottle then the dr goes why make a diabetic take it when we know she's diabetic so she took it back :) 
I asked about the pressure and pain and yes it RLP and the pressure is Ivan's head :/ little bugger likes it down there LOL ......AND we got a date around when he'll be born :D so excited


----------



## LaraSue

Hello! New here, rainbow baby due Jan 25 :) Had a MMC March 20, D&C the next day, pregnant again about 6 weeks or so later (the only one more surprised than me was my husband). Everything is going smoothly so far! It's a boy!


----------



## Lucy529

Sorry about your loss Hun but ....

Congrats and welcome to the group !!!


----------



## Lyndzo

Welcome Lara! :)

I had my glucose test this morning. Wasn't that bad at all, I just hated having to wait around an hour. Now I just pray I pass!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Welcome Lara! 

Lyndzo I think your OB saying not to gain any weight is a little bit unrealistic. Every pregnant woman has to gain some weight. You have lost so far,like me, but I totally expect to gain some at some point. We just have to try and not go too crazy with the gaining weight and watch what we eat a bit more. My doctor said try not gain more than a stone from my pre pregnancy weight but because I'm still 11lbs below my pre preg weight I could potentially gain a stone and still be ok. The baby has to weigh something!! I think drinking more water and cutting back on the sweets (I totally need to do this too!) is a good plan. :hugs:


----------



## Lyndzo

Thanks Emmy, you made me feel better. I'm going to do my best but if I gain a few pounds I won't stress about it. I was back down a pound this morning, probably b/c of the water chugging and the baked goods I made last weekend are gone LOL


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo I too stress about gaining to much but my dr said I've only gain a bit she's not worried at all I think between 10/12 lbs which I'm really happy with :) I know I might gain more but that will be baby as I started eating low carb to keep my sugars in check 

90 days from today my son might be here :) I'm so excited :D

Just a heads up I might become annoying LOL with my own countdown


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah I think doctors need to be really careful what they say to women! Pregnancy=weight gain, the baby weighs around 7lb, the placenta weighs around 1.5lbs and the amniotic fluid weighs around 1.8 lbs. so there is over 10lb in just baby essentials. 
Then your uterus grows huge so that weighs around 2lbs, your blood volume increases so much that the extra blood weighs around 2.6lbs!! You have extra fluid in your body (wee wee lol) plus our hormones make us retain water so that's an extra 2.6lbs! Your boobs can weigh an extra 0.9lbs from growing and our bodies naturally store more fat in preparation for breast feeding once the baby is born which can roughly equal about 8.8lbs. 
So altogether that's around 30lb weight gain in pregnancy. They suggest an average woman should gain between 22-28lbs. If you have a high bmi then you should try to gain between 11-20lb. But to achieve this we should just be watching what we eat and doing gentle exercise, not dieting!! If your doctor suggests you gain no weight at all then they r actually suggesting you loose weight to make way for all these things the baby adds during pregnancy. And that is not good advice! And women shouldn't be stressing about weight gain during pregnancy. Obviously we shouldn't be 'eating for two' and getting silly about it but a normal healthy diet with a little bit of what we fancy every now and then will be fine. Just cus im big doesnt mean I have to grow a life inside me any different to anyone else. Doctors annoy me so much!! :growlmad:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Morning ladies and welcome Larasue :)
I just woke up from a crazy dream- dreamt I had my baby and when he came out he was a huge rabbit!!!!! What the heck!!! I know I'm a vet but that freaked me out lol.

my midwife hasn't said anything about a GD test. Is it just in the US? Think I've gained about 14lbs now- most on the last 6 weeks or so. Think it's very unrealistic for them to ask not to gain more- this is the big growth stage now!!!

In better news- my hubby is back tomorrow, hurray!!! :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

p.s- well said Emmy!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

JohnsonGirl said:


> Morning ladies and welcome Larasue :)
> I just woke up from a crazy dream- dreamt I had my baby and when he came out he was a huge rabbit!!!!! What the heck!!! I know I'm a vet but that freaked me out lol.
> 
> my midwife hasn't said anything about a GD test. Is it just in the US? Think I've gained about 14lbs now- most on the last 6 weeks or so. Think it's very unrealistic for them to ask not to gain more- this is the big growth stage now!!!
> 
> In better news- my hubby is back tomorrow, hurray!!! :)

Hahaha a big rabbit! That's funny! Were you expecting a rabbit in your dream or was it a shock? :haha: 

They offer the GD test in the UK to people who have a bmi above the healthy range or to people who might have other conditions that might lead to it or some parts of the country just offer it to everyone. People with a healthy bmi can get GD too but they routinely test people with a high bmi as its more likely, of course, just like everything else!!! Bmi bmi bmi bmi bmi bmi bmi blah blah blah! Lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Ah ok so maybe I won't get one then. 
And the rabbit was a shock!!!


----------



## Lucy529

They do it for every one here is my understanding no matter the BMI there was a woman there she's way littler than me and had GD am already a diabetic and the dr saw no reason to spike my sugar on purpose when we know I have it thank goodness I've heard awful things about that drink.

My favorite part besides listening to my little guy was her telling me everything that would happen if he doesn't come on his own by the 26th of Dec. did went over everything that roll happen from here on out which I really like bc I feel more prepared for it. 

The only person that ever saw my weight as an issue was the specialist which I might only see one more time since he seems to doing good in there they see no sense of me driving so far when they can monitor me here 

Ooh and we got our first dusting of snow last night :(

Rachel LOL on the rabbit I dreamed I had had IVF and they put a horse in me and we could see the hoofs on the u/s :haha: freaky dream


----------



## Lyndzo

I agree about what the doctors say. I feel I may be different though, I was 100lbs overweight to start. (Even though I look big I don't think I look as big as I weigh, I've been told this a few times too which is nice). So I'm happy that I'm still down some of that 100lbs lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm not far off that overweight too Lyndzo! We still have a baby to make and that weighs something so don't worry about it Hun, you can't change what you weigh now, just enjoy your pregnancy xx


----------



## Young414

Lucy and lyndzo- glad your appointments went well. And lyndzo, I agree with Emmy...no weight at all sounds a little silly. 

Welcome Lara. :hi: 

Rachel- I think I would have woken up startled if I dreamt baby was a rabbit! Lol it's crazy what pregnancy does to us. lol :wacko:

Hello Emmy!! :) I agree..Well said! 

Afm- the glucose wasn't terrible. They did make me do the three hour test though, when I've never been tested before...so idk :shrug:

I've got 3d pictures to share. Baby girl is 2lb 1oz so far and has inherited my husbands ginormous feet!

I know that some people (including my mom and dad) think that these pictures are scary and make her look like an alien..but to me, they are priceless! I LOVE THEM!


----------



## Lucy529

Young she's adorable it gives you an idea what she'll look like when she's here :D. They are priceless ignore the comments 

I'm really hoping that they do the 4D for me when we go in a few weeks FX


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awwwww young she is gorgeous! She looks like a baby, a real baby! Not alien like at all! I do think those 3d/4d ones can look a little scary when they are done really early just cus the baby can look a bit skeletal but I would still love mine all the same! But it seems 26 weeks she looks plenty chubby, I want one now!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Wow young, AMAZING pictures :)


----------



## Young414

Thanks ladies! It's great to see what she looks like. She has a good combination of both mine and DH's features. I loved the "ooooh" face she was doing. lol The tech said that she looks really feminine. So that was cool. She also told us that she is FOR SURE a girl...lol now i'm not so hesitant to buy girly things lol


----------



## Lyndzo

OMG Young, my heart is melting. She is so gorgeous <3


----------



## Young414

3rd Trimester tomorrow!!!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT! :wohoo: I feel like I should do something to celebrate...but DH will be working a 24 hour shift tomorrow... :( :nope:


everybody is coming up on new weeks!! So exciting! :thumbup: 
Any new pictures? New updates? Anybody?! lol


----------



## Lucy529

Young wow 3rd tri you could celebrate a bit late :) it's still celebrating I might get my hubby to take me out to lunch or something 

I have my apt this morning so might have an update for you soon :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I don't really have any updates, apart from I really sorted out my bad skin with some Liz Earle skin products. A friend recommended it to me. So glad I tried them cus it has helped to clear my spots up almost completely :happydance:

I wish I had some cute 3d/4d baby pics to post, I really want some now! 

I'm an eggplant tomoro so that's good, glad to be off the papaya! 

Wow 3rd tri young, can't believe how quick it's going now!


----------



## Lucy529

UPDATE !!!! LOL

Got a surprise scan I though we were just going to discuss the specialists findings but she said we'll take a quick look :D and I get to see her again in three weeks for another quick look so this whole month I have to see some dr to check him (he's ok tho) two of those apts include u/s one in two weeks and one in three 
At 32 weeks we'll start stress test and u/s at each apt once a week until induction she said he's looking good but any small change and he's out it's made me feel so much better knowing that we're going to get very detailed care

I got tons of pics today AND a DVD because he was swallowing :) he had his foot above his head lol so she couldn't do the 4D but she said when she does another check up in three weeks we can try again I'll be close to 28 weeks so he should have some fat on him LOL am so I love with my little boy can't wait to meet him


----------



## Young414

Awww!! YAY LUCY!! I'm so glad that they are being so detailed with you! That's very exciting!!! I hope that Baby Ivan cooperates at the next scan! I got to see Violet swallowing too! It's REALLY neat!


----------



## Young414

emmy- glad you found something to help clear up the spots. :) anything that we can use to make ourselves feel good is important!


----------



## markswife10

Yay for a great scan Lucy! :)

AFM, 26 and a half weeks, doctor's appointment tomorrow. Last one before I start every two weeks (2 weeks from this week) and last one before my glucose test and ultrasound. 

And here is my 26 week bump :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/26weekscopy.jpg


----------



## Lyndzo

That's awesome Lucy!

Markswife you look amazing!

AFM, I failed my glucose test by 1 stupid point. I'm hoping it's b/c I ate yogurt before I left for the test. I'm going in for the dreaded 3-hour test tomorrow. I'm praying I pass this one. I've been pretty upset all evening :(


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo good luck Hun, I was able to get out of it but am diabetic so no difference still have to watch what I eat :(


----------



## Young414

Markswife- you look great! :thumbup:

Lyndzo- Sorry about your test! :nope:


----------



## Lucy529

Young happy 27 weeks !!!! Your in 3rd tri YAY!!!! :happydance: 

Is it just me or has time really picked up ?


----------



## Young414

Lucy- Thank you! Time has picked up. But I have a feeling it'll slow down....when we are all huge, tired, in pain, and just waiting, waiting, waiting. lol The next big milestone is when Baby actually arrives now! lol We shall see. i hope it contines to fly!!


----------



## Lyndzo

The 3-hour test this morning went pretty well. This time they gave me the stuff cold, was SO much easier to drink. The time wasn't too bad. I just hope I don't get a call.. no call means no problem!


----------



## Lucy529

Young really hope time flies by I hate the waiting and waiting well I still have all the babies things to set up and clean so that will def take some time :) I guess I need to get things ordered lol 

Lyndzo glad it wasn't so bad this time FX for no call


----------



## Young414

Lyndzo- Glad it went okay. Mine was ice cold too! Made all the difference! Fx'd! 

Lucy- Oh gosh..I still have so much to buy too...I'm trying to hold out and see what we get from the baby shower...but certian things (Like the dresser) we didn't put on the registry...so obviously we aren't going to get that...Things are just so dang expensive!!!

I hear people counting down already for Christmas and them saying how close Christmas is....I am right behind that.. Kinda scary how soon our children will be here! 

Also, Violet has been giving me a run for my money lately. She is kicking SO HARD that I lost my breath on a couple of occasions. She kicked and held her foot there, and I swear I could feel toes before she moved it away. She also wiggled around and must've sat right on a nerve because I CANNOT FIND ANY KIND OF BACK RELIEF!!! It's terrible!! Have you ladies found anything that works?? I'm thinking of trying pregnancy yoga...seeing if in a week or so that helps...Doc says that the pain is only going to get worse.


----------



## Lucy529

Young :hugs: Ivan has decided he's going to us my bladder as his trampoline and when not doing that he puts his little butt against my side omg it hurts I was playing pokes with him this morning but then he kicked me so I stopped :rofl: guess he didn't like it 

We're not getting a baby shower my family is sending things but mostly clothes so everything else is coming from us, then just found out I need to pay 1000 up front for the stress test and u/s I'll be getting from 32weeks on only a few weeks away so gotta find that money some where luckily my boss just told me she'll advance me some money if need be 

Gotta figure out some numbers and see what we need to get right away


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Third tri today- eeeeek!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel congrats :happydance: so exciting !!!!! One week one day for me LOL


----------



## Lyndzo

Happy 3rd trimester Rachel! :)


----------



## Megan252

Happy 3rd tri Rachel! 

Great pics Young!!

Just got through all the updates, we were away for a week visiting my family. I feel like my bump has grown so much in the last week! This little guy is a kicking machine, he really likes it in my ribs....ouch! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. I have my next appointment in a few weeks so no exciting news....except I think I passed my glucose test, no news is good news right????

Hi to everyone!!


----------



## Megan252

I just noticed I'm 2 days away from the 3rd trimester!! YAHOO!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Happy third tri Rachel! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Megan welcome back !!!! Yes no news is good news :) 

2days so close


----------



## markswife10

Happy 3rd tri Rachel!!! 2 days for me!! Eeek!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Ok so should I count days left to due date or to the day am getting induced?


----------



## Young414

Megan- Glad you are back!!!!! yes, no news is good news. 

Lucy- I would count to the induced date. Simply because that is the day you get to hold your LO. So I would go off that.


----------



## Lucy529

That means I have at the most 86 days thats to 38 weeks but my drs nurse, she's the go between all the drs involved in my care (I have a small army LOL) and bc she's doing all my u/s and is known for how good she is doesn't think well get to that she thinks it might be 36 weeks :shrug: I'll make sure to have everything set up for him and my hospital bag ready by the beginning of Dec. just to be safe


----------



## Young414

Lucy- I'm kind of jealous! You get to hold your LO SO soon!!!! chances are that Violet will be late. She's measuring slightly large, but the doctor said she'll probably be a late baby (I don't know how they can tell that right now....but whatever lol) I would DEF have your bag packed just in case! better safe than sorry!


----------



## Lucy529

Young it feels like a long time from now but with all the nursery things still not ordered and the space cleaned I think I'm going to be one busy mommy soon but I ordered the wall decals so at least that's on the way LOL 

We're waiting on hubby to get paid to order the crib and the important things he still has dresser to paint which we're getting done soon well he is I think once I get the room cleaned up to make room for everything it will be tons better but I've been procrastinating :( 

You never know maybe Violet will surprise everyone and show up early :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi ladies! Glad you all are well. Quick update from me:


So I had my 25 week midwife appt and I had a male midwife this time! It was so good! He made me feel so much better. I cried and told him all about the horrible sonographer who said I needed extra scans to check I'm not taking all the food from the baby. He said that the reasons they scan women with raised bmi is too check the baby is growing as sometimes measuring the fundal height can be inaccurate and also feeling the position of the baby through the stomach can be more difficult in a larger lady. These reasons make complete sense to me as if you had a lot of fat around your stomach it would be misleading and harder to feel baby. He measured my bump though and said it was perfect, found the heartbeat immediately and said it was perfect and felt the baby through my stomach and said he had no problems and that the woman was wrong and if I see her again I should refuse to be scanned by her. So now I feel better and I can go and enjoy my extra scans a bit more, knowing that I'm not stealing all the food from my baby!


----------



## Lyndzo

That's great news Emmy. Glad he could make you feel more at ease :)


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy Yay!!! Glad he was nice and he was able to explain things to you :D 

I'm a little pissed off so I told you guys I have to have extra u/s and the stress test beginning at 32 weeks the financial dept. from my OB called on Wed. to tell me they needed 1000 dollars up front to cover that and I could pay the rest in payments. I get a call today saying they were waiting for me to stop by and give the deposit :growlmad: 

Seriously do they think I'm sitting on a pile of freakin money !! Two days and then I even told her I needed time to get it together she said it was fine as long as I had it before my apt on the 29th which I had to borrow from my boss but she's going on vacation until the 17th which she said she would get for me at that payday. I'm so upset I mean they know I'm paying the specialist out of pocket then the prenatal visits and now this. I have a headache I'm so mad :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

So in the US if you need extra care for medical reasons you have to pay all the extra money for it? :shrug: 

If someone asked me for a grand for the extra scans I'm having I would laugh and say no chance, I wouldn't be able pay that! What happens if you can't pay?

So do you get a bill for your labour? If you need more intervention the bill must be bigger?

Sorry for the questions it's just so different to the NHS, there are pros and cons to both! If they make a mistake do you get a refund?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- glad you had a good appointment, it makes such a difference being treated by nice encouraging people- I've never seen a male midwife- midman/midhusband!!!
Lucy- the money side is stressful, I don't envy you and I would struggle to come up with a grand at the moment :wacko:
Megan- welcome back, hope you had a lovely holiday. I'm going to Norway for a week soon- I'll be 30 weeks- my family is stressing about the flight but it's only 90 minutes and by doctors have assured me it's totally safe. I'm pretty laid back about it but we fly there all the time so it doesn't seem like a big deal to me :shrug: that will be the last trip until the baby is born though.
Speaking of my little monkey I had to be put on the monitor yesterday because he was very very quiet. I knew he was alive just not moving much. Of course as soon as he went on the monitor he went mad dancing around :blush: he hates the Doppler I think! At least it woke him up!!
I'm having a lazy weekend, might go and look at cots tomorrow, I've not bought anything for a while and feeling withdrawal symptoms!!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy I only qualified for some assistance since am not considered a US citizen bc I only have a visa :( it pisses me off bc I've legally paid my taxes since 16 and they won't consider me for more, but it does pay my delivery some prenatal and 2 scans anything else I pay we're paying at least 5 thousand out of pocket :( it's worth it for my baby but it made me mad that she called two days later 
But yes if I don't pay they won't see me I go to a dif clinic to get my prenatal as well which is run by the county but the same drs I have an apt on Thursday and I'm going to tell the dr about it bc it upsets me especially since they know my situation I am going to pay it am just going to take my time getting to it and besides I won't get it till my boss returns

I don't have insurance since my boss only employs about 5 people they're not required to give us any I'm not even entitled to maternity leave but my bosses are giving me 3 weeks off with the option to bring him to work with me :D our system sucks bc I know women who are not legally here getting way more than me bc they know how to play the system might sound mean but it's the truth I've seen it time and time again


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh yes it sucks! In the uk we have a different kind of using the system, benefits! I am not entitled to anything cus I work full time as a primary school teacher so apparently earn too much to qualify but if you don't go to work at all (like some of the parents of children I teach) u seem to be able to afford 10 children and holidays to st Lucia on benefits! I'm not bashing anyone on benefits at all, they are there for people who need them but some situations do seem really unfair!

So Rachel you said you had to go on the monitor? Did u go to hospital then? How much is not much moving? He has quiet days sometimes and they worry me but then just before I really start to panic he will go really crazy in there and kicks me loads.


----------



## Lucy529

Emmymy son is the same I start to pinic bc I haven't felt him and just then he kicks me istill use the Doppler for reassurance but it scares me too


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- the benefits system makes me really angry too!!
He had hardly moved at all. Two or three kicks all morning- even after full fat coke!! Not like him at all. I'm high risk anyway so my midwife wanted me to go to the hospital for a check. False alarm thankfully. He's back to being his usual busy self now!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh thank goodness Rachel, well they do say any change in what your baby usually does you should report. But my baby just has really active days and really quiet days and some days when I'm at work I will only feel flutters then when I get home and sit down he kick boxes me.


----------



## Lyndzo

Don't you hate when they get so quiet? Quinn can go for a day with only a couple kicks, then the next she'll kick for hours. I think maybe they will get more consistent the further we get.

26 weeks today for me. Last week of the 2nd trimester, eek!
 



Attached Files:







26_weeks.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lucy529

Looking good Lyndzo :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awwww you look lovely Lyndzo! 

I read somewhere that 28 weeks is when you feel the most of their movement.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Omg!!! I just noticed I'm in double digits!!!!! 99 days to go!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay Emmy!
Anyone getting Braxton hicks? I'm having them quite regularly- feels very odd!!


----------



## Young414

Emmy- Glad that you had a good appointment! and YAY for 99 days! :thumbup:

Lyndzo- such a cute picture! :flower:

Rachel- No braxton hicks for me, so I can't compare. :shrug:

Lucy- Sorry you are having such a difficult time with money and stuff. That is a horrible situation! :nope:

AFM- Violet has quiet days and busy days. I find that she is quiet during work hours, and when I take the belly band off and just sit, she reminds me that she is there. I do worry. I can't help it. But I try to assure myself that we have come so far and in the end, I'll have a healthy baby girl. My belly is getting larger. I'll have to post a picture on Wednesday when we hit 28 weeks. I've only gained 4 pounds though, so I was concerned. The doctor said not to worry about it. Violet is on the larger end of average, so that's a good sign that she is doing just fine :)


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Emmy !!! 

Rachel no BH here but I get a stomach ache every now and then but I think it's just bc my stomach is pushed up at least it feel that way 

When are we supposed to begin counting kicks?


----------



## Lucy529

Young thanks Hun, I'm sure we'll figure something out it just pissed me off she called so soon but am calmer now 

Ivan has quiet days too and then there are days he moves tons, I worry too but am glad I got my Doppler to hear him in there I wonder if it's the way he's positioned ?


----------



## Young414

Lucy- I was told between 28-30 weeks. I think I'll do some research on it and see what I find.


----------



## Young414

That's what I think too sometimes...maybe she's facing with her face towards my back, so the kicks and stuff don't get felt as easily... :shrug: hmm...


----------



## Lucy529

Young it could be I have an apt on Thursday so I'll ask the dr then too

I feel so tired this morning I'm taking a long nap after work today, I said I would clean the area where the crib is going but I need some sleep :) I can do a bit after my nap


----------



## xxemmyxx

We are meant to start keeping an eye on kicks from 28 weeks, but my midwife just said if you think it's quiet count them for an hour, if you don't feel anything at all for 12 hours then go straight to a&e, if you feel less than usual then have a cold drink and lie on left side and count for an hour, any change should be reported but as we get further on the baby will move less as they run out of room. 

I think the baby gets in certain positions where I can feel him less too, like his back is against me and limbs are going in towards my body. 

I havnt had any braxton hicks what do they feel like?


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy that's the hard part mine is pretty quiet he's had two quiet days some movement but not much then today it's been almost none stop :) but I've used the a Doppler and can hear him moving in there well didn't need it today LOL


----------



## Lyndzo

No BH's for me yet. I'm bigger so I'm thinking maybe that's why I don't feel them. But I don't mind not feeling them! :)


----------



## Megan252

No BH for me yet either! I had what I thought was BH a little earlier on (maybe 20 weeks??) in the middle of the night but it hasn't happened since. 

Lyndzo you look great!!

I had a massage this morning and feel so relaxed right now. I hope it lasts.


----------



## Lyndzo

So I never got a call after my 3 hour GD test, DH says that means I'm in the clear. 
I have my U/S on Thursday to check my fluids and I've got fingers crossed for that. I've been drinking lots of water.

Pretty sure I have yet another UTI though. Heading to the clinic in the AM. Anyone else feels like when it rains it pours? :\


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo I sure do :( 

I have a headache, I'm crampy and feeling some pressure ooh and to add am super tired am about an hour away from getting off work so I can lay down ooh and to top it off the woman that was supposed to help out while am pregnant is just causing stress 

Yep when it rains it freakin pours :(


----------



## Young414

Lyndzo- sorry about the possible UTI..those are just awful!! 

AFM- HAPPY 28 WEEKS TO ME! :wohoo: 

Question: Are any of you ladies having a racing heart/heart palpitations/shortness of breath??

I have to walk 15 minutes from where my car is parked to get to my office building. The walk seems torturous to me. By the time I reach the building, it takes all of my strength to get up those stairs. by time i sit down, I'm completely out of breath...I wasn't in GREAT shape before pregnancy, but I could definitely do the walk and stairs no problem. Then last night, I got up to use the restroom, laid back down and my pulse was 150.... 150!! That can't be normal..I'm not preeclamptic, nor do I have GD....should I call the OB?


----------



## Lucy529

Young happy 28 weeks !!!! 

I get short of breath going up a flight of steps or walking to far to fast but I do have HBP you should def call your OB just to be safe IMO


----------



## Lyndzo

Awe Lucy I hope you feel better!

I just got back from the clinic, I do have another UTI. Round 3 of antibiotics. I know that I have to take them to get better, I just worry that having to take antibiotics repeatedly will hurt my little one. I know I'm probably worrying for nothing but it just sucks.


----------



## Young414

I, luckily, have not had to take any medicines this pregnancy. I understand your worry Lyndzo. Anything unnatural like that worries me...but if the doctor gave it to you, then it must be okay. There must be enough studies that show it doesn't effect baby much at all. The inportant thing is it rid yourself of that UTI!! That's a bigger problem than the use of meds IMO :)


----------



## Megan252

Happy 28 weeks Young!! I haven't had any trouble with a racing heart but I am finding it a lot more difficult to do the amount of activity I used to. 

Sorry about your UTI Lyndzo :(


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Happy 28 weeks young- I'm one day behind you :happydance:
I would definitely call your ob. High heart rate can be a sign of lots of things- best be safe than sorry.
I'm tired too and definitely more short of breath. Baby has moved up under ribs now though- he especially likes kicking my right ribs- so uncomfortable. Everyone keeps telling me my bump is 'neat' but it's just because he's going up as far as possible before going out! I swear one day my abs are gonna give in and I'll have a massive prego belly!!!
I scanned baby at work today. It's so much more fun now he's bigger. He's definitely still a boy!!!
Hope everyone is doing good xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young I get out of breath easily since beimg pregnant but recently I have been getting short of breath and dizzy just when I'm talking or standing still. It feels horrible like I'm going to faint. When it happens I sit down and try and get my feet up above my heart. But it's hard to do at work. If it continues I think I will mention to my midwife next week. But I think it's just cus out lungs have less room and our hearts are having to work harder, we are pumping around 50% more blood!


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo sorry you have another UTI but antibiotics are better than the effect of leaving it untreated 

I woke up feeling like I was either beat up or hit by a car pain every where :( I had what I think we're BH most of the night couldn't get comfy and kept waking up, my back was killing me luckily Ivan was happily moving around so felt better but def going to mention it to my dr tom 
My sweet hubby let me sleep, I usually wake up to make him breakfast before he leaves to work, but the last few days I've been to tired to wake up 
I have a feeling its going to just get worse

Rachel lucky that you get to scan at work :)


----------



## Lyndzo

I have my ultrasound in an hour. FX for good fluid levels!

Had quite a bad week so far. It's bad but I've stressed about the fluids and the UTI issue for weeks now. I was glad that I got my antibiotics for the UTI yesterday, but then I get home and I have a weird message from the nurse at my OB office "Your test results came back, she wants you to take something". UHH.. which results? I am assuming the UTI test she did 9 days ago, which means it never left. I've been calling (and visited to try and talk to another nurse!) for the last 24 hours and haven't heard back. They don't know what prescription I am supposed to be given. So instead of stressing I decided to keep taking what the walk-in doctor gave me until the lazy woman (she's working from home and obviously isn't checking messages) finally decides to call me back. I'm assuming they will put me on something else but I didn't want to leave untreated and the antibiotics I have are actually helping :)


----------



## Young414

Lyndzo- Oh Gosh. How stressful! I'm sorry things are going do rough. :/ and Fx'd for good fluid levels!! 

Update for me- I called the doctor. 2 doctors actually. One said the rapid heartbeat is normal. But I REALLY wanted to talk to MY doctor, the one that I trust. So I called back and asked to speak with her directly. She said that she reviewed the glucose test as well as the blood results. 

She said that I am anemic. She E-Prescribed me some medications to pick up at the pharmacy. She explained that the anemia is causing the rapid heartbeat, the exhaustion, and the shortness of breath. She said that by taking the Iron supplements she called in that in a few days I should feel Significantly better.

I'm glad I called and glad that I called back and was insistent about speaking to MY doctor. :D


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel happy 28 weeks !!!!! 

Lyndzo FX for good fluid levels hope you get the UTI all straightened out 

Young good you insisted on talking to your dr, they're the ones that know what best hope the tablets help 

Afm have my prenatal apt in a few hours I'm running on 4 hrs sleep and this little monkey decided to let his precense be known mostly on my bladder :/ I'm still nauseas am going to ask the dr if it's normal but I think it's bc of my stomach being pushed up. :shrug:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hugs Lyndzo- sounds pretty rubbish. Hope they sort themselves out soon.
Lucy- hope your appointment went well and you're feeling a bit better too.
Young- glad you spoke to your doctor and got some answers.
Everyone seems to be having a bit of a rubbish week. Things are ok here other than being tired and starting to have trouble sleeping- getting uncomfortable. It's hard to imagine how much more I'm gonna grow too....things are only going to get worse!!!.......still wouldn't change it for the world though!

Hi to all the other ladies :flower:


----------



## Lyndzo

Finally some good news. My fluids are fine and baby is doing great. The lady who did my ultrasound even said before we started "I don't see anything on your past ultrasounds that would indicate low or even low normal fluids but let's check". It was totally fine. She was squirming around in there, measuring on track too! :)

I got pictures too. I had to label one since right away my mom said "I can't tell what I'm looking at".. even though it was clear to me LOL
 



Attached Files:







quinn_26weeks_face.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo that great news congrats :D 
Lol on your mom 

My apt is still a few hours away but it's just routine nothing major I'm dealing with my sister she's getting on my nerves :/ doesn't help we're both hormonal but ugh 

Is this week over yet ?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Glad your both ok Lyndzo and Young!

Nearly Friday everyone else! It's defo the lack of sleep or broken sleep that gets me :coffee:


----------



## Lyndzo

It's almost over Emmy!


----------



## Lucy529

My apt went well my little kitten is growing strong :) he's head down so that's what's causing the pressure I feel the nausea is bc of my stomach getting pushed up so I guess I'm just having normal growing pains 

Two weeks til my next u/s to check growth we're starting to get close to the finish line and apts are getting closer together


----------



## Megan252

Happy 28 weeks Rachel!!

Lucy glad to hear your little man is doing well :) I've been feeling more pressure down low lately too, I wonder if my little guy is head down now??? Hope so!

Great pic Lyndzo! Glad your appointment went well.

Sorry everyone is having a bad week :( I am completely exhausted and excited for this week to be over as well. We're just about done with a kitchen renovation and I can't wait to get the house back!


----------



## Lucy529

Megan were finally ordering the crib so my apartment is about to be turned upside down :( but need to do it now rather than later


----------



## Megan252

That's exciting Lucy!! I definitely agree now is better than later!
I am really excited about the reno but it is so exhausting dealing with it! We have a sort of kitchen set up in our laundry room and the microwave in the basement, haha. So many stairs!!! I'm getting my exercise whether I like it or not ;)


----------



## Megan252

Oh my gosh Lucy, just saw your crib stuff on FB, I love it!!! We're doing monkey's too!!


----------



## Lucy529

Your going to gave great legs at the end ;) 

Heck I scan barely go up to my apartment with out stopping to catch my breath I can't imagine doing all that but I'm sure it's going to be lovely once done


----------



## Lucy529

It's cute they have a couple which makes it hard for me to choose lol


----------



## Megan252

where are you ordering from?


----------



## Lucy529

Amazon LOL I was going to do it through baby super mall but after looking around am saving 40 on everything I need and more :) so def worth it


----------



## Lyndzo

Finally got a call from the OB's nurse, they are switching my prescription over to Macrobid. I used to take Macrobid all the time before pregnancy, I just hope it works. I'm tired of medications but I know the risk of kidney infection weighs out the risk of medication. FX!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I wanna see your crib Lucy!

Glad they figured this out for you Lyndzo! Hope it works this time xx

Megan I feel your pain with the reno, since I have been pregnant I have suddenly decided I want all this stuff done to our place, my mom says its nesting! But simple things always turn ino huge projects and I have to nag OH to finish them lol finally got the bathroom done now! And a nice new kitchen will be worth it!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy the crib is still not ordered :( I got the crib bedding I keep thinking if I should just get something practical vs something nice. I'm saving about half which I could use towards other things I need ugh this is hard


----------



## xxemmyxx

I got my bedding from mamas and papas in the uk there is a 50% sale so I got a good deal,it ends on Sunday so uk ladies check it out! 

I ordered the paint for the nursery from this company https://www.nurserypaint.co.uk/

The paint is chemical free and made from soya beans! I ordered it in "his Sunday best"


----------



## Lucy529

Love the color my walls are already painted a similar color actually maybe a tad darker :) 

So I went with the cheaper crib ended up saving about 100 so all in all great buy my hubby will be proud :D Lol


----------



## Lyndzo

I love your paint choice Emmy!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Young414

Hello Ladies! :hi: 

I feel like I missed a lot so excuse me while I catch up and SORRY if i miss anyone!! 

Emmy- the paint color is so cute! 

Lucy- ANY amount of money saved is great!! Glad your hubby is proud. I'm proud of you too!! :) :winkwink:

Megan- Renovation is hard :/ I feel for you girl! 

Lyndzo- Glad you are getting prescriptions switched over. I think that its better for you to be healthy on meds than unhealthy off meds. I hope things look up for you! :thumbup:

Hello Rachel! :hi: 

AFM- The iron supplement that was prescribed to me...made me SO sick. UGH! But the good news is that after a couple of days on the medication, I haven't had any rapid HB, or shortness of breath.....other than when I went up a couple flights of stairs....there was no way out of getting tired doing that lol :haha: And I'm not as tired as before...I'm counting it as a huge success!!


----------



## Lucy529

Young :wave: so glad to hear that your feeling better :) I hate stairs going down is no biggie but going up OMG I feel like I ran a marathon my hubby laughs the ass :haha: 

Had a great day off got a few more sleepers for my lo and a few bath items, we have an apt next week at the specialist in the "big city" lol so we decided to get a huge box of diapers and wipes along with other things then :) 

I'm trying to get everything I need that way once he's born we won't have to go out since it's going to be so cold, maybe groceries for us but there a little market next door so no biggie :)


----------



## Lyndzo

Hope everyone had a great weekend/long weekend for Canadians.

Most of my UTI symptoms are gone, except now I have a bit of pressure all the time. I'm hoping it's just baby and the UTI is going away. So hard to tell with a 2 pound baby sitting there LOL


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo don't know if I told you or not but welcome to 3rd tri !!!! 

I feel the pressure too I know it's Ivan bc his head is down sometimes really down it can be so uncomfortable tho


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies :hi:
Glad to hear Lyndzo and young are feeling better :thumbup:
Not much happening here. Routine hospital check today- looking forward to getting measured. I've woken up with a really sore throat today- hope I'm not getting sick.
Lucy- I'm feeling uncomfortable too. Little man has made his way into my ribs and it bloody hurts when he kicks up there!!

Hi to everyone, hope you're all feeling good. We should do bump picks soon- definitely 30 weeks :)


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel hope your not getting sick ugh I hate feeling crappy I've had a stuffed up nose since before my BFP some days are better than others but always there 

Good luck at your apt. This week is quiet for me I have an apt next week for an u/s and then 2 apts at the end of the month one with an u/s then I got into weekly non stress test with u/s once a week in Nov. getting busy and down to the wire I feel so not ready but so wanting to meet him 

Def yes on the bump pics I feel huge with mine but my hubby says it's not that big LOL he knows better than to say it is :haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yes bump pics! I love seeing everyone else's bumps 

Hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Young414

Rachel- Heck yes on the bump pics! 30 weeks it is! :) and I hope you are not getting sick!

Lucy- sounds like you'll be busy coming up 

AFM- went to Labor and Delivery this morning. I was having (TMI ALERT!!!!!!) some pretty awful diarrhea and was nauseous and crampy. I hadn't felt Violet in 24 hours. I went in and they put on the fetal monitor and BAM!!! She HATES the monitors and decided that she would work up the energy to start kicking those jokers off. 

They said that because I'm sick, Baby is sick. Her Heart rate was dipping slightly but nothing to worry about. THEN WHY TELL ME AT ALL!!?? lol They didn't do an U/S but gave my a liter of fluids to help hydrate me and Vi. Feeling on the Up & up already!

How is everyone else??


----------



## Young414

EMMY- I feel like you've been gone!! I've missed you! Or maybe I've been gone... hmmm... :shrug: lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh young! Hope you feel better soon! Xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young I am here!! Aww sorry u missed me, I do read everything but I don't always write cus I am so busy at work, my colleague has gone on unpaid leave for 3 weeks cus she has gone to Australia for her brothers wedding so I'm like super busy and super preggo lol

Young sometimes I write in my journal and forget to put stuff in here and vice versa! I do read everyday to check you are all alright xx


----------



## Young414

Oh gosh Em. Busy, Busy! Make sure you take some time for yourself!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ladies we have had our first birth of the group! Markswife had her little girl on Wednesday by emergency c section as she had developed pre eclampsia. Her little girl is small but doing well and in her words "thriving" She updated her journal so I'm sure she won't mind me telling you, she must be very busy, I had wondered where she had got to! They hope to have their Princess home for Christmas.

Congratulations markswife :happydance:<3


----------



## Lucy529

Young glad your feeling better sometimes drs need to think before they speak 

Emmy wow busy you 

I'm keep putting things off I think once the things I ordered start to arrive I'll get me self in gear hope so anyway I've been having horrible headaches


----------



## Lyndzo

Oh wow! Congrats to Markswife, glad your little one is doing great. Will keep her in my thoughts. Can't wait to see her! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Markswife, praying all keeps going well and she'll be home soon :)


----------



## Megan252

Congrats to Markswife!! Can't wait to see pics and hope you're all doing well!


----------



## george83

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me gate crashing I've followed your thread as I'm due my rainbow in January too just wanted to say a massive congrats to markswife and I'm praying her little one is doing well and is strong enough x x


----------



## Young414

OMG! Congrats Markswife!! I will keep her, her family, and her little one in my prayers!! I do really hope that LO is home for christmas! Fingers Crossed! and Crash away George! lol


----------



## Lucy529

Young a Happy 29 weeks !!!! 

:wave: George


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi George :flower:

Happy 29 weeks young! I'm 27 weeks, third trimester :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy YAY!!!! 3rd tri :happydance: 

Ladies I think if I could sleep for the rest of this pregnancy I would I'm so sleepy all the time :/


----------



## Young414

YAY! 3rd Trimester EMMY! 

Lucy- I'm exhausted!! But sleeping has become SO difficult....4 hours in 2 days for me...hopefully you are having better luck

AFM- I'm happy to finally be a different fruit! lol :D


----------



## Lucy529

Not much luck sleeping either :( it sleep in little spurts LOL I was up last night from 1:30-4 then up at 5:30-7:30 slept from 7:30-10:30 I've been debating for the last hour if I should get up now LOL I need to shower get ready for work make hubby dinner go to the bank and get something for me for lunch then be at work by 2 I'm tired just think of all that LOL 

So no fruit change for 28 weeks :( darn it it's getting longer to wait for the change LOL 
But happy new veggie to you :)


----------



## Raggydoll

:flower: hi, I've not posted here for a while, just wanted to say congratulations Markswife.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah young a new fruit! I am sad I don't get one for 2 more weeks!

Sleep...eurgh my body will just not do it, constantly waking up, all kinds of pains in hips and back, and tummy. It's weird being so ready for sleep and not being able to. I'm usually a great sleeper. I keep having horrible dreams too. Last night I dreamt that I killed two people (they were attacking me to be fair) and I had to hide the bodies. I think I have been watching too much breaking bad lol


----------



## Young414

Oh girl! I LOOOOVE me some breaking bad! Never too much! but things are similar on my end. Pains, constantly waking, readjusting, peeing, ugh...anything that can wake me, will. And I used to be able to sleep through a hurricane! lol


----------



## markswife10

Thank you ladies for all the congrats and thoughts and prayers! :) We are doing great, Hayley is such a little trooper and is a feisty little thing! She is very strong and very smart (the NICU nurses keep telling us how smart she is) <3 I love this little girl SO much and can't wait to bring her home! Just have to wait for her to grow and develop a little more <3


----------



## Megan252

Great to hear Hayley is doing so well!! How are you feeling Markswife?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Gosh I've missed some action here! Huge congrats markswife, lots of love to you both. Can't wait for pictures.
Young- yay for a new fruit, me too tomorrow.
Emmy and Lucy- hope you're not too sleepy, I'm feeling the strain of a full time job and third trimester too.
Hi Megan, lyndzo and George! Hope I've not missed anyone.
As for me- a little drama here too. I've been in hospital since my routine visit yesterday! Looks like I've got new blood clots in my lungs. It's pretty stressful but baby totally fine- midwives describe him as 'a wild one' when he's on the monitor!
Anyway I'm not sure when they're gonna let me out. 
Keep you all posted xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife great to hear that Hayley is doing good and such a trooper hope she's out soon :) 

Rachel :hugs: hope they resolve the clots and you can go home soon, that's great that your little boy is doing good your going to have your hands full once he's out LOL


----------



## Lyndzo

Hope you are feeling better Rachel! I'll send good vibes your way :)

Markswife, she is gorgeous!! :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh no Rachel, hope you get to come home soon! Glad baby is ok xx


----------



## Young414

Oh no Rachel! Feel better!


----------



## Megan252

Hope you get better soon Rachel! Sorry to hear, glad baby is doing so well though. 

Hi to everyone! My inlaws just left :happydance::happydance::happydance:
They're lovely people but my MIL drove me nuts, lol. I guess that's normal though. It's so nice to have my house back.


----------



## Lucy529

LOL I feel the same when my SIL drops in my MIL and FIL are in dif country so not a problem :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Now I just need a baby to put in it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 71.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy that is so pretty I really like it I saw one in red that I loved but we're getting a used one from my boss but would love one like that :)


----------



## Young414

Very nice Em! SO cute!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Love the pram Emmy- gorgeous colour. Ours is black so thought I'd get the blue liner to make it a bit more gender bias!!
I'm out of hospital, yay!!! I'm supposed to rest and I have more heparin to inject- booo!! The main thing is that baby boy is happy despite mums lungs trying to give up!!
Hope markswife and little Hayley are doing ok. Saw the pictures on her journal, I can't believe there's a tiny baby like that in my belly!!' So cute. I'm feeling the love even more!
Hope everyone doing ok xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel glad your home take it easy, good to know your lo is doing ok in there :)


----------



## markswife10

Hi girls! :) I'm here! Me and Hayley are doing well. I had my OB follow up yesterday, BP is still high so they doubled my meds and will check it again next week. Dumb preeclampsia doesn't want to go away :( 

Hayley is doing fantastic :) She's just finishing "baking"! I am helping change her diapers when I am there and get to do kangaroo care with her, which is awesome <3 Can't wait for her to be big enough to take home! 

Here's a pic of our little pixie <3 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4511.jpg

Rachel, glad you are out of the hospital and that everything's OK! Definitely take it easy! 

Emmy, the pram is adorable! <3 As is your bump! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Heidi I hope the pre-e resolves soon :hugs: 

So happy to her that little Hayley I doing so good. Please keep us updated on her progress and yours and pics too please she is such a cutie. I'm glad you get to help change diapers and can hold her am sure that helps her lots :) 

Rachel just wanted to say congrats on a new week your a squash. !!!!


----------



## Megan252

Thanks for posting pics Markswife. What a precious little girl. So glad to hear you are both doing well and like Lucy said, please keep us posted!!

Glad you're doing better Rachel, I hope it stays that way.

Love the stroller emmy!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend :)


----------



## Lucy529

Hi Megan :wave: 
You'll be a squash tom happy 29 weeks !!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Woohoo !!!! :happydance: :happydance: 28 weeks :) 

One of my tickers changed !!! So happy and to think I have about 54-64 days left :) I gotta get things going LOL I'm waiting on the crib got my bedding and mobile just need the wall decals and I'm then starting to put it together :D


----------



## xxemmyxx

Marks wife I am so glad that you can update us, please post more pics as she gets bigger and closer to being fully baked :flower:


Thanks everyone for the compliments. Hope you all have a nice weekend xx

Lucy you better get a move on :haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

I got a text from my doctors office saying "your results have been received and no further action is required" I think that means I passed my diabetes test! Will check when I see midwife next week but I assume I have from that text :happydance:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Great news Emmy :happydance:


----------



## Lyndzo

Yay Emmy! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Yay!!! Emmy :)


----------



## Young414

Yay Emmy!!


----------



## markswife10

Great news Emmy!!!! I was SO worried about that test... then Hayley came before I could take it! I still have the drink in my fridge, lol! :haha: Guess I'll have to give it back to my OB


----------



## Young414

Markswife- eh..they probably don't even care about it lol Hope You and Hayley are well!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Wow markswife you didn't even get to take the test! That really puts it into perspective. How is your little Princess?


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave: ok is it me or b&b change format? 

Hope everyone is well I also didn't get to do the test but bc I'm diabetic anyway :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

It hasn't changed format for me Lucy :shrug:


----------



## Young414

Lucy- It changed for me too...a lot of white and a little purpleish/pink. lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

No change here either!!
How's everyone doing? All ok here, starting to feel tired and massive!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Young I changed it back LOL .the colors were screwing with me LOL 

:wave: everyone


----------



## Lucy529

Did I tell you ladies we're finally cleaning everything out :D we made room for the crib now if it would hurry the heck up and arrive I can put it together (well hubby, I'm NOT allowed to touch anything even slightly heavy) 

I'm so excited to get things organized opened the blankets and receiving blankets and are in his basket ready for washing I'm getting his soap on Thursday :) so we can begin the washing as I'll be a bit busy with work. My boss told me where I can get diapers for cheaper and they deliver right to my door :) so ordered a box today might order another soon as it's way less then the store. 
I've been a bit moody (ok a lot moody) I went off on him bc his friend is back :nope: I can't stand that man at all but after I went off I was ok but I still don't want him over here at all


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oooooo I logged out and back in again and it has changed now (I was feeling left out!) it's funny it being different after 2 years of having it the old way, I'm sure we will get used to it!

Glad your getting everything sorted Lucy. What washing powder should we use to wash the baby clothes? 

Hi Rachel, I feel massive too but then other days I worry I'm not big enough or too big!? I just worry! It's my 28 week growth scan tomoro after being told they need to check I'm not taking all the food and giving none to the baby, I'm feeling anxious that he is the right size and also anxious that they aren't horrible to me.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Sounds like you're nesting Lucy!! I'm a bit moody and emotional too. Keep wanting to cry for no reason at all. I've turned into a right cry baby at work too- puppies and sick animals and when things die or I have to put them to sleep I'm crying like mad!! Think my clients think I'm very very caring!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- I'm like that too- people keep calling me 'neat' so I get paranoid I'm too small. I'm sure you're scan will be fine. I'm still angry at that ultrasound/person who said that to you- stupid cow!!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi Emmy :wave: I'm sure all will be fine tom really hope they are nice to you tho I have my apt on Thursday for a growth scan with the new specialist same place just the mean lady quit I think :shrug: hope he's nice 

Here they sell this soap called Dreft it's for babies as it's has I think no dyes or perfume everyone I talked to uses that and I know I used it when I helped my cousin with her son it's a bit pricey but def getting it at least for the first few months I'm also going to start buying baby water I won't use our tap for now


----------



## xxemmyxx

Cus I was already big I feel like sometimes I just look fat and not a bump, then other times I feel my bump is huuuuuuge. OH laughs and says how can I deny the bump but I guess I just worry

Even if you are "neat" it's still a huge difference to your normal shape and takes some getting used to. People always feel the need to comment on bumps. Don't worry about them I'm sure it's their way of saying you look good.

Thanks :hugs: I am angry too, I'm ready for a fight tomoro if they say anything. Sonographers better watch out! Angry pregnant woman is coming for a scan tomoro!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel that's good people think your caring makes for good reviews LOL I had a good cry too and it seemed to help I really don't know why that man bothers me so much I didn't like him before but since being preggo it's gone to a whole new level luckily I've been able to keep it together at work, there is no way I could do your job tho I couldn't function I'd be crying so much LOL I start crying watching animal cops shows and it gets me going bc of the neglect cases then I hug my pup and cuddle him he looks at me like I'm nuts :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy I was bigger too and constantly tell my hubby I just look fat he says no you can def tell I'm pregnant the freakin housekeepers at least one keeps saying I'm huge :( the bitch.

You let them have it if they start their bull 

Thought I'd share my 28 week bump

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_IMG_20131020_104317_712_zps195d0358.jpg


----------



## xxemmyxx

Your bump is very similar to mine Lucy x


----------



## Lyndzo

Looking great Lucy!


----------



## Young414

Lucy- you look great! And that definitely sounds like nesting :)

Emmy- you make sure you tell them off if they say anything!! 

Rachel- I'm sure you're looking great, even though you feel big. 

Afm- feeling big as well. This is actually the first week in a while where I feel just big and not pregnant. :/ figured I'd jump on the wagon with Lucy and share a photo too. 29 weeks 6 days. Sorry if it shows sideways. I can't seem to flip it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lovely pic young! And your almost 30 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## markswife10

Yeah it is crazy that I didn't even get to take the test! I was 3 weeks away from taking it (I was supposed to take it at my 30 week appointment). Oh well, next time I guess ;) Not that I missed taking it, lol. 

Baby girl is doing fantastic! She's doing far above what any of the doctors would expect of a baby her age and size :) She is slightly above her birth weight now, is over an inch longer, definitely looks like she's filling out more (though still a lot of filling out to do, she still has no bum to speak of), they are taking her PIC line out today (so no iv's anymore), they are taking her off of her humidity in 2 days, slowly weaning her oxygen... basically she just needs to grow and develop. 3 more weeks she can maybe suck a bottle and try some breast feeding :) 

You ladies look great! I must admit, though, I'm slightly jealous of the bumps, I miss mine (and sometimes feel gypped that I didn't get to really experience the 3rd trimester), but I am so thrilled with our baby girl :)


----------



## markswife10

Here are some pics of baby Hayley <3

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4517.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4531.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4533-1.jpg


----------



## Young414

Oh Markswife- She looks so good! You can definitely see a difference!! How beautiful! 

I can understand that you feel gyyped. :( She should still be inside you growing. But I am thrilled to see her growing....whether it be in or out! She and you are such troopers!


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies 

Young you look great love the bump :) 

Heidi she is lovely and def looks bigger I'm glad she's doing better than what drs expected that's always a good thing. Your right she should be growing inside you but as long as she's growing it's the important thing :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

She is gorgeous markswife! Love the one with her eyes open!


----------



## george83

She's beautiful markswife and certainly looks like she's making good progress, I hope she keeps doing well. It must be very weird for you reading all these stories knowing you already have your baby


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Wow markswife she looks amazing! So tiny and cute!!
Loving the bumps ladies. I'll do one at the end of the week.


----------



## Megan252

Hayley looks great Markswife! So glad to hear our first little rainbow is doing so well. Thanks for updating us and posting the pics. 

Hi to everyone!! Loving all the bumps pics, you guys looks fantastic. 

I am feeling giant and tired, lol. I started to have really crazy dreams at night that are keeping me from sleeping well. Last night I kept dreaming that my son was wandering around alone. I'd shoot up in bed and then it would take a few minutes to get back to reality and realize that he was sleeping.....this happened about 10 times, ugh. How's everyone else's sleep??


----------



## Lucy529

I'm sleeping about 5 hours a night which is making turn into a real bitch, I do take a 3 hour nap before work but not helping at all :( my poor hubby is getting it bad I swear if by the end we don't end in divorce court it'll be a miracle :haha: I'm really bad right now


----------



## Young414

ugh! Sleeping is a nightmare :haha: but honestly, I constantly toss and turn and the tossing and turning causes round ligament pain everytime, which wakes me up even more. I've slept through the whole night once in about 3 weeks.. :wacko: driving me wacko!


----------



## Lyndzo

I've been having trouble falling asleep at night lately. Yesterday I napped 3 magical hours in the afternoon, it was amazing. But then couldn't sleep until 2am. Baby sure likes to wiggle around late night and then be quiet most of the morning. I guess she's being active while I sleep lately. Once I'm asleep I'm so asleep I don't feel it. Hopefully that's common!


----------



## Young414

Lyndzo- same for me. :D Question though, when she wiggles at night, do you feel like you are crushing her? Sounds strange, I know. But, for example, when I lie down on my side, I turn enough so that tummy is touching the bed/pillows/blanket. but I lean a little more to that side. All of a sudden, between me and the bed is wiggling..almost like i'm crushing her...sounds insane...maybe i'm just paranoid, :wacko: but i'm fearful that I am putting too much pressure on the tummy and she is being crushed...anybody else? lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm having trouble sleeping too, I fall asleep straight away but wake up often in the night to wee, my OH's snoring keeps me from falling back to sleep but if I do I always wake up at 4am and can't get back to sleep then until my alarm goes off at 6.30 am, it's killing me!! I'm no good at napping either now I'm pregnant! 

Young I totally have that same feeling, I constantly feel like if I lie too far on my side and he kicks that I am squashing him, but not lying far enough over on my side hurts my hips. I also wake up in the night with pain somewhere, either my hips or my bump if I have been lying in a position that obviously isn't good cus my body wakes me up, then I worry and can't sleep. I have also been getting cramp in my leg a few times and I scream it hurts so much and OH has to rub my leg to get it to stop and then I have really woken us both up! 

And to top it all off two nights in a row an alarm has been going off outside the flat from 4am to 7am non stop!!! It's not a car alarm I have no idea what it is!?

On a positive note I had my 28week growth scan and everything is perfect. I had a lovely sonographer who didn't once mention my bmi or make a fuss about doing the scan. It was quick and easy and he is measuring 50th percentile for every measurement so he is growing perfectly. He weighs 2lbs11ozs :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Young414

Oh emmy! That's so Exciting! Glad your little bean is growing perfectly!!! :happydance:

Glad to hear that I am not alone in the baby squashing lol :haha: 

That car alarm (or whatever it is) is awful! I can't imagine! I mean, geesh, we already have a hard enough time sleeping! Let's add loud noises to the mix.. 

My DH doesn't snore (thankfully), but he is definitely a flopper! he flips and flops and flips and flops all night..he's a fish I tell ya! 

oh and LEG CRAMPS!! They are just sent from the devil! So painful! I thought I was just being a baby when I cried out in pain...sorry to hear, but glad to hear also that it's as painful for everyone else as it is for me!!

AND! 30 weeks! YAY for me! 28 weeks YAY EMMY!


----------



## Young414

AND! A very happy 2 weeks to Miss Hayley Judith!! You keep growing and improving Little One! We are all rooting for you!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks young, happy 30 weeks! Wowzers your in the 30's now, it's getting so close! 

Ohhhhh the leg cramps! They hurt soooooo bad. I cry and scream and there is no relief until it has been rubbed! So your not over reacting!

The alarm is so annoying, I'm going out investigating in my dressing gown and slippers if it continues tonight! I can't report it to anyone until I know where it is coming from!

Lol sorry about your floppy OH:haha: my OH last night woke up in his sleep and slapped me on my leg!! I shot up thinking something was wrong but he was half asleep and must have been dreaming! He had no idea what I was talking about when I told him this morning :dohh:

Happy 2 weeks baby Hayley!


----------



## Lucy529

Young happy 30 weeks !!!! 

Emmy happy 28 weeks to you !!! 

Little Hayley happy 2 weeks keep growing baby girl ;) 

I'm glad I'm not the only one with sleep problems LOL sorry ladies young LOL on your hubby the fish, it's funny but not, mine snores and we have our pup in bed and he snores too :dohh: so between lapping my hubby to get him to stop and pushing my pup towards him I don't even know when I finally fall asleep usually after 1am and up by 5:30 :( 
Emmy my hubby has hit me in his sleep too one time he bruised my jaw, he had no clue but did remember dreaming he was in a fight with some guys :( he then hit my eye which didn't turn into a black eye but hurt like heck LOL 
I feel the same way about squishing baby he wiggles around to but usually when I lay on my left side :shrug: I doubt we're squishing them


----------



## Young414

Omgosh!! Ladies, TMI ALERT! 

I get out of the shower, dry off, look down, and nipple discharge. Oh my! First it was yellow, then clear. Which I googled and they said it was normal. So hopefully it is! I have to say, it was a major shocker!!! Anyways, Im slightly excited about it since I was afraid that one of my breasts wouldn't "work". That's why my mother couldn't breast feed. So hopefully this is a good sign. Not a guarantee they'll both work, but fx'd.


----------



## Lucy529

Young I hope your breasts work :) mine haven't grown much and I really doubt I would be able to bf even if I could.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young is that the first time yours have done that? Mine ave been doing t since 16 weeks!! It still scares me now.


----------



## Young414

Lucy- Thanks! :) 

Emmy- Yeah. It's the first time. It was kinda like a "HAPPY 30 WEEKS!" surprise. lol It was so shocking. I mean, I knew it'd eventually happen, but gosh, when it actually does..it's interesting. lol 
I remember when you said yours started and i had kinda been on the lookout ever since. Which is part of the reason I posted about it...You are not alone! lol


----------



## Lucy529

Morning ladies :wave: I'm off to the specialist to see how my lo is doing he had a quiet day yesterday but is already awake now and was at 3am :nope: these babies are preparing us for the real thing LOL 

Will update when I get back ooh and we get to pick up the crib today if we get back early :D


----------



## Young414

Morning Lucy!! Good luck today!! :D Let us know how everything goes!


----------



## Megan252

Good luck today Lucy! Sorry to hear everyone is also having sleep troubles. You'd think we'd get a break considering sleep will be a thing of the past once baby gets here! 

Young - I haven't had that yet! I think at this far along when I was pregnant with my son I had already....maybe it's coming soon? I remember it was a bit unnerving and exciting at the same time. 

I'm starting to get really tired again, like first trimester tired. It's hard to stay up past about 9 these days. No exciting news from me though, baby is still a little kicking machine, although it's more dragging his feet/hands around. I love it :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hmmm, got the new look B&B and I'm not that into the new colour scheme!!
Young- boob discharge seems normal for everyone but I've not had any either yet- kinda want some now!!! :haha:
Lucy- hope your appointment went ok today.
Hi Megan, Emmy and Lyndzo, hope you're all ok. I'm not getting much sleep either. I'm either uncomfortable or needing to pee! Luckily my hubby doesn't bash me in the night though lol.
30 weeks today. Starting to struggle at work. I'm so tired! Can't wait for the weekend!!!


----------



## Young414

Yay Rachel! Happy 30 weeks!! Once you get the discharge, let us know. lol It's so surprising when you notice it! :haha:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Tried a little boob squeezing but nothing!!!!!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I don't get nipple discharge everyday, and I only notice it when I check my nipples or i get wet patches on my top! The wet patches come on my top if I have no bra on, mainly at night when I squash my boobs a bit!


----------



## Young414

Mine was so minimal that I don't think i'd wet anything...just a tiny little bit. I'm sure it'll pick up speed though in the near future. 

Rachel!! You made me laugh so hard!! LOL


----------



## xxemmyxx

Rachel I tried squeezing mine too and nothing happens! It only comes out when it wants too! But it stains my tops sometimes :dohh:


----------



## markswife10

Thank you ladies for the happy 2 weeks for Hayley <3 For her happy 2 weeks she was being "wild" according to her nurse, lol! She had worked her way out of her little "nest" in her incubator 3 times in one morning and was up against the wall screaming, lol! Silly girl! Such a strong little one :)


----------



## Lucy529

how cute Heidi :) 

well as I told you ladies I had an apt this morning and it was nothing what I expected :( I am now on restricted movement orders sorta like bed rest really, they are worried about restricted cord flow to Ivan and so now am being monitored twice a week I have an apt with my dr tomorrow for an other u/s and they are going to have a better idea what the plan will be.
if that wasn't enough he is now in the 15th percentile and I was told if he gets into the 10 then he is going to be considered restricted growth and look into getting him out. the specialist said he will check his cord next week and if its worse then am going into the hospital for observation and possible delivery 
I can't help but think that I might have done something to cause this and now my baby might be in trouble


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Well done baby Haley!! Hope you are keeping well too markswife xxx

Lucy- I'm sorry you are going through this. I can understand the self doubt but there is honestly nothing you could do to prevent this. You can't control how your placenta and cord develops. You've been healthy, had good check ups before and your diabetes has been controlled so all good things. It's great they're monitoring Ivan so closely now, I'm sure you and him wil be absolutely fine and your doctors will give you the best advice xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Rachel I think am going to take half an ambien tonight so i can get some sleep i have a long day tomorrow i have to be at my drs early and then going to the hospital to get blood work and urine testing 

happy 30 weeks hun :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Thinking of you Lucy xxx


----------



## Young414

Yay for Hayley! Glad to hear that she is doing so well!!

Lucy- oh my! I'm so sorry that your appointment didn't go as plan. And as Rachel said, there was no way you could control this. The bright side is that you and Ivan will be monitored so closely. Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies I'm trying not to break down but it's so hard. I'm hoping to get good news I swear 10 am can't get here soon enough


----------



## Lyndzo

Sorry I'm late in replying. I'll be praying for you Lucy!


----------



## Megan252

Great to hear Markswife! Thanks for the update on little Hayley :)

Lucy - sorry to hear but it's good that they caught this and will be monitoring you so closely. I know it's hard but don't blame yourself. Like Rachel said some things are just out of our control. Take care of yourself and get some rest. Thinking of you. 

Happy 30 weeks Rachel!!


----------



## Lucy529

So had my apt this morning there is some cord restriction but not enough to panic yet, I'm on complete bed rest until further notice, next week I'll get checked again and make plans for the following week.

I got my first shot of steroids as a precaution right now it's wait and see Ivan seems to doing good so that's a relief. 
Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers really appreciate it.


----------



## markswife10

Lucy, I'm praying for your LO and you and glad to hear that all seems to be OK for now <3 Hugs!!! It is not your fault, sometimes things happen (like my preeclampsia that came out of the blue, nothing I did caused it and there was nothing that could have prevented it, although I know how you feel).


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Glad Ivan is doing ok Lucy. Good you've had the steroids too. Take it easy lovely xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Heidi thank you Hun I hate that you went through something so stressful but glad Hayley is doing so well 

Rachel thanks Hun the calmer I am the better he does so trying to do that.

My boss was just telling me that he's thinking of just letting me have the time off until I deliver Ivan, he said he doesn't feel comfortable letting me work and something go wrong but well make a final decision on Thursday after the dr apt. This is why I love them like family the care and ask continuously how I'm doing, makes me emotional 
I guess I'll be packing my bag just incase bc the specialist is 1 and 1/2 hour drive and he won't hesitate to keep me praying they don't bc my hubby would have to come home and leave me there alone


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh Lucy sorry I have missed all this!! Have been away at my moms with no Internet! 

Sorry this is so tough for you but your being looked after and if he does have to come early then you are far enough along now, look at how well Hayley is doing! I hope they can just monitor you and he can stay in a bit longer. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies it's a waiting game now really praying he can make it to 35 weeks so he can be delivered here or the original plan of 36 weeks but it's not looking that way ATM. From the specialist 

I'm trying to do a kick test since had hasn't moved in a bit ate a brownie and cold milk but nothing yet I was told 5 kicks in 30 min or call my OBs office FX he starts moving soon


----------



## JohnsonGirl

How's it going Lucy? Hope Ivan had picked up his movement a bit. Thinking of you both x


----------



## Lucy529

I ate another brownie and he moved for a bit then went quiet today I had to go to the ob department for my 2nd steroid shot and I asked the nurse who called my dr and I was put on the monitor all seemed fine he was moving lots but I couldn't feel most of it but the harder kicks :( 

I was told to call back if I got worried again I have an apt on Tuesday I'll ask the dr what I should do I don't want to keep calling if he's ok but I guess we'll see


----------



## Young414

Lucy- you definitely shouldn't worry about calling and talking to your doctor. I am glad to hear that Ivan is doing well. You need to go if you feel something is wrong. Follow your instincts. 

Afm- Violets room got painted and I LOVE it. I'll try to post some pictures. The furniture isn't in there yet, but I'll post anyways when I can get to an actual desktop on Monday. 

I called my insurance about going to labor and delivery and what that would run me out of pocket every time I went. And thankfully, it doesn't cost me a thing. I think if she stops moving or I get really nervous about her well being, I'll be going right up there!! Those nurses may know me we'll before Violet actually gets here. It's just a lot easier to go knowing that it isn't going to cost is an arm and a leg.


----------



## Lucy529

Young good it doesn't cost you i on the other hand am looking into getting insurance bc i have none so its going to cost me a bit


----------



## Young414

Oh Lucy- that's awful. I am very blessed to have the insurance that I do.


----------



## Lucy529

I'm just glad I can apply for financial assistance if possible I'm calling this place tom to see about getting insurance since I'm no longer working and my hubby is only working some times we qualify and they can't deny you for pre exciting conditions which pregnancy was one of things


----------



## Young414

Happy 29 weeks Lucy!


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Young 

We're getting closer :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies how's everyone doing?
Hope you're not too bored on bed rest Lucy and baby Ivan has been giving you plenty of kicks :baby:
I've been for a hospital check today and everything seems to be fine at the moment. Baby boy doing his best to move away from the monitor all the time. I'm measuring 32 weeks on fundal height- no idea what the actual baby measures though as I've not been scanned for ages. He is head down so that's good (my ribs dont think so though!!) 
I'm flying to Norway on Saturday- little nervous but it's only 1:45 mins and my doctors say it's fine so I'm trying not to make a fuss!!
Hope everyone is ok. 
Any news on baby Hayley? Would love more pics marks wife


----------



## Young414

Rachel- Glad that your appointment went well. I haven't been scanned in forever either! lol How exciting that you are flying to Norway! If your doctor's are okay with it, then don't worry :) I too, am wondering about Ivan and Hayley! Updates ladies when you can! 

AFM- nothing to report other than the fact that the pain in my back and sides is increasing and comes in spurts. Almost makes me wonder if they are BH?? I have no idea..


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave: 

I'm tying my best not to die of boredom but yesterday went by fast I slept most of the day with the pup :haha: I honestly think he tired of me LOL he gonna have to get used to it tho bc my boss doesn't want me back to work until probably after my meternity :shrug:

I have my dr apt this morning in about an hour so we'll see if he's grown since Thursday FX but the official diagnosis is Thursday with the specialist, I have noticed that since I've been laying around he moves more so they may keep me on bed rest.

Ooh and in other news I'm a new Auntie :D my SIL had my nephew yest at 36 weeks he was 19 inches and weighs 6.6 lbs such a cutie but no name yet they hadn't decided yet and they were just going to buy his crib and things today so I'm thinking my brother is busy LOL 
Will update after my apt today


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats auntie Lucy!!


----------



## Megan252

congrats Lucy! Hope your appointment goes well today :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats on being an aunty! 

Hope everyone else is doing good! Time us going slowly for me at the moment! I just want to be in the 30's now!


----------



## Young414

Congrats Aunt Lucy!!

Emmy- You'll get there soon enough!! 

I feel time is slow as well though. I just want her to be here!! But with that I've also recently developed a fear of labor. It just popped in out of nowhere. I have always been fully confident in my body and it's ability to deliver, but I now feel anxious and scared....anyone?


----------



## xxemmyxx

I feel a bit more nervous about it the closer I get to labour but I am still confident that if I stay positive it will be fine, I know I can do it and there's no point worrying cus these babies have to come out one way or another!


----------



## Lucy529

Young I was confident I could do it but now it's probably a c section. 

Ivan seems to be doing good and cord flow improved but the nurse said to take my packed bag which I need to get done and wash Ivan's clothes and pack a bag for him too 
She said if the specialist sent me home on just bed rest I was lucky so now I'm freakin out that I might be told I need hospital monitoring which I'm fine with as long as my little nugget is ok


----------



## Megan252

Young I've been getting anxious about it lately too. I just hope it goes more smoothly this time than last! 

Lucy glad to hear Ivan is doing well! Hope everything stays on track and you don't end up in the hospital. 

TMI (sorry) but is anyone swollen in their lady parts? I never had anything like this with my son's pregnancy. From everything I've read it seems normal but I'll still mention it to my doc tomorrow&#8230;.so uncomfortable!! 

Hi to everyone and hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Young414

Megan- yes, my lady parts are also swollen. I was also concerned about it, please ask your doc and let us know. I especially notice it when I use the rest room. I feel more pressure down there and can just tell by looking and wiping how swollen it is.


----------



## Lucy529

No problems down there yet FX it stays that way. 

You never know how much you have til you do laundry LOL Ivan has tons of things my hubby is helping me wash so I can pack his clothes and getting something's for me packed too, a bit nerve wrecking


----------



## Megan252

you're so right Lucy, and baby stuff is so small that a normal wash load is like 4 times as much to fold!!! Glad your hubby is helping you out. 

Young I will definitely keep you posted. I have the same pressure feeling.


----------



## Lucy529

Megan so true we filled an industrial size washer since we wash at my jobs laundry room, luckily we also have industrial driers LOL

I have the pressure but was told its bc Ivan is so far down only when I walk for long periods or even if I'm in the apartment


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm a bit swollen downstairs too!!! It's not painful though, just a bit of extra pressure.
I need to start washing my baby things- not that I have much yet! 31 weeks tomorrow so need to get on with things now!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel def get started I'm finally done now I need to remake his crib and pack his and my bags but I'm doing that tom I'm tired now 

Oo and now one bb is leaking LOL just a bit but kinda weird it really made me think about getting of my meds and trying to bf I might talk to the specialist about that tho since he's the one deciding everything


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have a tmi confession too! 

I'm a but swollen down there too, apparently it's just increased blood flow and hormones puffing it up! 

But the worst bit for me is when I have sex. Ever since I found out I was pregnant after sex it s red, sore and swollen down there for about half an hour and then it returns to normal. By sore I mean stings! Obviously I had swabs to check for infection or a uti and nothing is wrong. It's only after sex and only since i have been pregnant. so now I am thinking oh lord help me if a penis is causing this much fuss imagine how it's going to sting when a baby comes out of there! 

Is getting me down too cus I don't want to have sex cus of it and I feel bad for OH.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- I'm laughing but also feeling your pain. Sex is getting uncomfy for me too. We've been doing more 'other things!!!' to satisfy us lol. Don't feel like you have to have sex at all.


----------



## Lucy529

I miss sex !!! :(. But I didn't have any issues like that just a bit tight feeling :blush: I need to ask if I can indulge LOL I think they just didn't want me walking around but I'll ask if not I'm on a dry spell until way after delivery :wacko: poor hubby :haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hmmm makes me worried why does it sting!? I have checked everything, all the doctor says is that it's sensitive and i must not be producing enough lubricant, but it feels wet enough to me! :blush:

I am going to try getting OH to "finish" not inside and see if that makes a difference. If not then I'm on strike! 

Sorry for the TMI! 

Also baby kicks me whilst we are doing it and I am sorry that is just soooooooo weird!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lol Emmy!


----------



## Young414

Emmy- you made me laugh!! But I have the same problem. For about a half hour later it stings.. Then normal. I also think about what's gonna happen when baby comes if I'm already dreading what a penis is doing!! Lol and baby kicks too!!! I feel so weird like I need to apologize to her after. Lol


----------



## Lucy529

You girls crack me up LOL


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha glad we can laugh about this stuff! 

Ahh young you have it too! I'm guessing it must be hormones affecting it, but a wee after sex is like pissing acid, it doesn't bode well for when a 10cm wide head tears through it!

Tonight I have become a vigilante neighbourhood watch! This is why I'm awake at silly o'clock. I live in London Canary wharf, an affluent area in a building that has flats worth over 1.2 million ( not mine but that's besides the point) on the river Thames and it's lovely. If I throw a stone from my flat I will hit council estates in every direction. And this is the borough with the highest rate of poverty in London. This means I get lovely visitors to the courtyard outside my building. Shouting, playing loud music, smoking, drinking, fighting, generally being anti social. Sometimes they even bring their cars and put the head lights on and open all the doors to play music like they are in a rap video. I see these same boys deal drugs in broad daylight on the street sometimes! I don't live in a bad area at all but that's London for you! Anyway they decided to wake me up (yes I had actually managed to fall asleep tonight) and I went bonkers! I called the non emergency police and was saying "I'm 7 and a half months pregnant and still go to work full time! They will just sleep all day tomoro and I will pay their benefits, move them along!" Oh gosh I was crazy! But the police were great and came and moved them on in about 15 minutes and u got to watch from the window peeping through my curtains! Now I can't sleep cus I feel like I'm an undercover cop fighting crime!


----------



## Lucy529

You go Emmy !!! Freakin kids 

Happy 31 weeks young !!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

:haha:


----------



## Young414

YAY emmy! Good for you though! But that's unfortunate that you couldn't sleep. lol all that adrenaline pumping lol :) Happy 29 weeks!

Thanks Lucy! 2 days from 30 for you!!


----------



## Lyndzo

xxemmyxx said:


> I have a tmi confession too!
> 
> I'm a but swollen down there too, apparently it's just increased blood flow and hormones puffing it up!
> 
> But the worst bit for me is when I have sex. Ever since I found out I was pregnant after sex it s red, sore and swollen down there for about half an hour and then it returns to normal. By sore I mean stings! Obviously I had swabs to check for infection or a uti and nothing is wrong. It's only after sex and only since i have been pregnant. so now I am thinking oh lord help me if a penis is causing this much fuss imagine how it's going to sting when a baby comes out of there!
> 
> Is getting me down too cus I don't want to have sex cus of it and I feel bad for OH.

I have his this issue too since I got pregnant. Around 18 weeks I was frustrated so I did some research and due to pregnancy hormones some women can become allergic to semen during pregnancy. 

I tested the theory by making DH wear condoms, sure enough the sting went away and I felt fine! I feel silly as a pregnant woman buying condoms but if it means it doesn't sting I will take it.


----------



## Young414

What?! That's crazy! Glad you found something that works...oh gosh, if I ask hubby to wear one, he'd comply, but boy, would he be disappointed..maybe it's worth a shot.


----------



## Lyndzo

Yeah, I'm not thrilled about it. DH doesn't mind he says. Sometimes we still do without, but usually not back to back. I seem to be okay with one-offs.

With my UTI history and the semen thing and the fact that I tear easily, I feel like I have paid my va-jay-jay dues for the rest of my life. I'm almost 30 weeks and already ready for that epidural LOL!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lyndzo said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> I have a tmi confession too!
> 
> I'm a but swollen down there too, apparently it's just increased blood flow and hormones puffing it up!
> 
> But the worst bit for me is when I have sex. Ever since I found out I was pregnant after sex it s red, sore and swollen down there for about half an hour and then it returns to normal. By sore I mean stings! Obviously I had swabs to check for infection or a uti and nothing is wrong. It's only after sex and only since i have been pregnant. so now I am thinking oh lord help me if a penis is causing this much fuss imagine how it's going to sting when a baby comes out of there!
> 
> Is getting me down too cus I don't want to have sex cus of it and I feel bad for OH.
> 
> I have his this issue too since I got pregnant. Around 18 weeks I was frustrated so I did some research and due to pregnancy hormones some women can become allergic to semen during pregnancy.
> 
> I tested the theory by making DH wear condoms, sure enough the sting went away and I felt fine! I feel silly as a pregnant woman buying condoms but if it means it doesn't sting I will take it.Click to expand...

Omg thank u!! I feel so much better now! OH is happy to try condoms, he will do anything to get laid :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy hope condoms work for you :D 

Ivan is doing great according to the specialist, cord flow improved but still going to keep an eye on it, but the little stinker switched on me now he's breech and sitting literally on my bladder :/ 
We got to see him 4D ( no pics tho printer was broken :() I'm so in love with him :D I think he look like his daddy LOL my hubby's face lite up when she put his face on there so adorable my boys such a great day


----------



## xxemmyxx

Aww glad that he is good Lucy! I want a 4d scan so bad!! Just trying to decide if I should spend money and get one, I know it will be worth it but I'm trying to save up money. Was it really amazing to see him Lucy?


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy yes OMG I totally fell in love its so different than just the reg u/s your seeing an actual little face :D I couldn't get a pic but she promised to try to get us the cd of it if not we could try again on Tuesday :) but his cute face is permanently burned into memory until I meet him in rl. 

I honestly hadn't thought how seeing him would make me feel but totally in love. I told my hubby I fell in love today and he just smiles at me def on cloud nine if you can spare the money I would def get it but make sure they guarantee that you will see him the tech had tried before but they have to be in the right angle and enough fluid in front of the face to get a good pic, Ivan decided to cooperate today :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Aww it sounds amazing! Yeah the place I'm looking at offers a free re-scan if baby isn't cooperating, I think I just have to do it now! I want to do it next week when I'm 30 weeks, I think I will call them tomorrow xx


----------



## Lucy529

Yes 30 weeks is perfect bc they're not to big but they gave enough fat they don't look skeletal :). Your going to love it


----------



## Lyndzo

xxemmyxx said:


> Lyndzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> I have a tmi confession too!
> 
> I'm a but swollen down there too, apparently it's just increased blood flow and hormones puffing it up!
> 
> But the worst bit for me is when I have sex. Ever since I found out I was pregnant after sex it s red, sore and swollen down there for about half an hour and then it returns to normal. By sore I mean stings! Obviously I had swabs to check for infection or a uti and nothing is wrong. It's only after sex and only since i have been pregnant. so now I am thinking oh lord help me if a penis is causing this much fuss imagine how it's going to sting when a baby comes out of there!
> 
> Is getting me down too cus I don't want to have sex cus of it and I feel bad for OH.
> 
> I have his this issue too since I got pregnant. Around 18 weeks I was frustrated so I did some research and due to pregnancy hormones some women can become allergic to semen during pregnancy.
> 
> I tested the theory by making DH wear condoms, sure enough the sting went away and I felt fine! I feel silly as a pregnant woman buying condoms but if it means it doesn't sting I will take it.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg thank u!! I feel so much better now! OH is happy to try condoms, he will do anything to get laid :haha:Click to expand...

Hahahaha! I hope it works for you!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lucy- 4D scan sounds amazing! There's plenty of time for him to turn back around. Brill he's doing better, are you still on bed rest?
Emmy- hope the condoms work for you!!
Is anyone getting more cramps? I almost thought I had a contraction yesterday- mild painful tightening not the same as my normal BH. TMI- but I also have a bit more thick discharge downstairs!! No odour or colour. Anyone else?
Hope I'm not gonna have early labour, I'm flying to Norway tomorrow!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

For weeks now I have been wearing a panty liner cus I feel wet down there. It doesn't smell and doesn't have a color so I guessed it was just another delight of pregnancy! I think it's hormones Rachel


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel have a safe trip !!!! No extra discharge here but like Emmy said might be hormones 

Yep still on bed rest I will be on it until I deliver with him improving they don't want to chance anything going wrong neither do I so bed it is :) I'm really hoping that he waits until 35-36 weeks so I can deliver at the local hospital, still gotta drag my bag with me when I to the drs just to be prepared 
Ooh yesterday my hubby got me two nursing bras and they are great !!! So comfy still undecided on the bf tho but my hands starting acting up so I'm thinking it's not going to happen :( but I did order a bunch of bottles that I really really wanted and saved $30 :D


----------



## markswife10

How is everyone in here? Miss Hayley is doing well. She had a hiccup last Sunday but is pretty much over that (just waiting for them to wean her off of her CPAP again which should be this weekend and getting her IV out again which will hopefully be tomorrow). She has grown and is now 1lb 12.2oz! <3

I can't wait for you ladies to have your babies and for Hayley to be out of the hospital so we can all be at the same place again (I can't relate to the 3rd tri things much since Hayley was born at the beginning of the 3rd tri). Pretty soon we will all be sharing baby stories <3


----------



## Lucy529

Heidi glad she's gaining weight, hope she reaches the milestones needed for her to go home soon.

Yes we will all be sharing parenting tips before we know :) can't wait :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Well done baby Hayley. Hope you are holding up ok too Heidi x
Can't wait for us to have our babies- can move to the parenting section then!!!


----------



## Megan252

Yay Haley! Glad to hear she's doing well Markswife, glad for the update. 

Rachel - I'm not having any cramping but am definitely having more BHand stronger ones! And have been wearing a liner lately too :blush:

Had my check up a few days ago and the doctor said the baby is in a funny position, she couldn't quite figure out which way he's pointing but he's definitely not head down. She found the heart beat really high on my right side, which makes sense because I always feel either kicks or punches in the ribs up there. Good news is that it's still early so he has a lot of time to get in the right position! Turn baby, turn! Oh and she said the swollen lady parts is normal :) Still uncomfortable though!!

Hi to everyone!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone I made it to Norway without incident today! I'm sure my family we're expecting my waters to go on the plane!! Pretty tired now and having quite strong cramps whenever I walk about too much- think it must be strong BH.
Hope everyone having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel glad you made it take it easy on yourself.


----------



## Lyndzo

Yay! Go Haley Go! :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Glad you got there ok Rachel, some days I have those achey feelings when I'm walking around, then others I feel rather spritely like I can move around with ease. I think it's to do with being tired. Make sure you sleep and drink enough water, hope your enjoying your break xx


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave:

Sorry haven't been on today but my hubby and my nephew finished the wall today I think I'm finally done with things but here's a pic 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_image_zps6d70c0ed.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_image_zps7469e1a6.jpg


----------



## Megan252

wow! Looks great Lucy!! I really need to get on this stuff. We were supposed to start this weekend but I have a terrible cold, blah! I spent almost the whole weekend in bed.

Rachel - hope you're having a nice trip and everyone else had a nice weekend!


----------



## Lucy529

Megan I just sat and ordered them around LOL my hubby was frustrating me but luckily his nephew was able to get it put together and the stick on the wall LOL I think my hubby is happy it's over :haha:


----------



## Megan252

I like your style Lucy! That's what I need to do. How are you feeling? When is your next appointment?


----------



## Lucy529

Feeling good. Today I was bad tho I had to go get groceries, my hubby isn't that good and I needed to pick up somethings too but I came home and sat the rest of the day. Ivan's been flipping or something some of his movements make me nauseas :shrug: 

I have an apt on Tuesday but this snow storm just blew into town :( it's supposed to snow for three days so I might need to call my dr and get looked at here with my OB


----------



## Young414

Hello Ladies! :hi: 

I've missed so much! I will catch up! 

I had my baby shower this weekend. it went over well. it poured outside so everyone had to pile inside, but everyone was really cool about it. :thumbup: 
I also got Violet's room painted. Now on to read everything everyone has posted!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2









photo 2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2









photo 3.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Young414

2 more
 



Attached Files:







photo 4.JPG
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 2









photo 5.JPG
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lucy529

Young love the painting so pretty glad you had fun at your baby shower :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Looks great young :)
I'm having a nice relaxing time in Oslo- lovely to not be in work!! I suddenly feel HUGE though! Bump tight and none if my bras fit- back and boobs!!! Anyone else?


----------



## Megan252

Looks great Young! So cute :)

Hopefully you can get to your appointment Lucy! We had a big snow storm over the weekend as well. Good luck tuesday!!


----------



## Lyndzo

LOVE baby Violet's room! It looks fantastic!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Love the decorating ladies!! 

Rachel my bra's have just started not fitting well, it's mainly my back they are digging in but also at the front the are leaving a red mark that's itchy so I think I need some new ones! Bit worried cus I got these ones at 12 weeks and they are already an H cup!? I am usually a 36Ff maybe I just need to go up a back size though, I think it's cus the bump gets bigger and pushes our ribs out further.


----------



## Lucy529

Well the snow storm wasn't as bad FX it stays away. 

Sorry you ladies are having boob problems I got some cheap Walmart nursing bras and surprisingly they are comfy :) 

Rachel I'm getting that tight feeling on my bump too like my skin is pulled to its limit it's uncomfortable


----------



## Lyndzo

Oh the joys of pregnancy. I've noticed that every time I pee I leak a bit afterwards. I'm learning to sit there longer and sort of wiggle and make sure it's all out. It's a lot harder on the days where she spends all day sitting on my bladder.

I shouldn't complain, but I really can't wait to have her out!


----------



## Young414

Well I read everything! 

Lyndzo- I'm not having the bladder problem, but i am having severe back pain coupled with contractions..makes me think I mat go into preterm labor :/ Like you said...the joys of pregnancy...

Em & Rachel- My bras just started bothering me...anything with a wire is having to be retired for a bit..

Lucy- Good Luck at the appointment!


----------



## Lucy529

My little munchkin :) <3 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_received95m95mid9513836937965759504b617a57f7b8e0a50950_zpsc37283be.jpg


----------



## Megan252

That's a great picture Lucy! What a cute little man :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Wow Lucy they're amazing these scans. The facial detail is so good :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Young- I'm getting back ache and really strong Braxton hicks, makes me stop what I'm doing and grab my bump- keep nearly giving DH a heart attack!!!


----------



## Young414

Lucy- He is so handsome! what a great scan!

Rachel- Me too!! Things are just getting tougher to deal with and more intense pains...ugh..I wish I was at 40 weeks already! lol


----------



## Lucy529

Young happy 32 weeks !!! 

I haven't had any BH but I have cramped every now and then nothing huge tho, laying I guess works LOL hurts more when Ivan stretches


----------



## Megan252

Young, Rachel - my BH have increased a ton in the last week as well, yesterday especially. I felt like everything I did caused one&#8230;.maybe I'm not drinking enough water? Baby was also doing so much moving it was making me feel sick to my stomach, haha. Hopefully that means he was moving into head down position :)


----------



## Lucy529

Megan he might be Ivan was breech last Thursday at the specialist then this weekend he was moving around so much I felt sick then he did this flop motion that nauseated me so bad and he was head down again yesterday LOL FX that's what your little man is doing.


----------



## Megan252

Thanks Lucy! That gives me hope. He's a busy little guy but last night was just crazy!


----------



## Lucy529

FX for ya, I really hope Ivan stays put he can wiggle all he wants just not flop LOL it's not so bad when he's head down when he's breech he literally sits on my bladder :/ 

The tech said that they literally do flop from breech to head down that it will nauseate you so looks good for you :)


----------



## Young414

Lucy, Megan- Hoping your munchkins stay head down :) I haven't felt any nausea..I almost feel like she is Transverse..(lying side to side) because I feel so wide and feel a large hard mass on my left side and lots of movement on my right side....Doctors wont do another scan..thinking about going to L&D though..This back pain is excrutiating... :/


----------



## Megan252

might be a good idea if you're having a lot of pain Young&#8230;does it feel like contractions? Keep us posted.


----------



## Young414

i've had some braxton hicks, but I've read that if the baby's face is facing my pelvic bone instead of my back, the BH can read mostly as back pain. The pain is constant, but i'lll have a few minutes where it's soo bad...then back to constant...Thinking maybe i'm having contractions that are showing up as back pain. DH is out of town until Sunday night...a good 5 hour drive...I kinda want to get checked that way if something is happening, he has a chance to get to me first...


----------



## Lucy529

Young def get checked just to be safe. Ivan had his head in my pelvis yesterday and every time I walked it hurt luckily he moved up some bc it's gone today keep us posted


----------



## Megan252

I'd go get checked, if anything for peace of mind. Poor you though, that's awful to be in pain like that. Hugs to you and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Young414

Thanks for the concern ladies!

I am back from my brief stay in Labor & Delivery. They monitored me and Violet looks to be doing well. They weren't sure what was causing my back pain and at first just told me to take Tylenol. 

Then they decided to an internal exam. As she was checking me (AWKWARD!) she asked me if this is my first pregnancy. I said yes, but mentioned the previous miscarriage. 

I am already 1 cm dilated and baby's head is down, but the cervix is still long. 

She said that Violet's head seems to be pressing on my back and since she is already in the head down position that chances are it'll only get worse. :( 

Her head is only going to get bigger and her body weight is only going to increase putting more pressure there. They gave me a pamphelt and explained a few things and told me to really note any changes going on. They also said that if I exhibit 5 symptoms out of the list to come in...(I have 3 as of now)..

They also said that there is a high chance that since I am already dilating that we won't make it to 40 weeks, but not to be alarmed. 

So! if you made it through the whole thing, that is the update!! I'm hoping (even though I am in a lot of pain) that she stays in as long as she can..The longer, the better after all.


----------



## Lucy529

Young hope a Violet decides to stay put for a bit longer, is there anyway you can just take it easy for awhile. I've read that helps tons, I guess bed rest really.


----------



## Young414

Thanks Lucy! The doctors didn't mention any bed rest, but they did say to take it easy. Luckily I have a job where I sit all day long. Which is a blessing and a curse, but in this case, a blessing. I have to walk 15 minutes to reach my car and 15 to walk to work, but other than that, it's pretty easy..but you can bet that I am going to cut down a lot at home. I'll maintain the majority of the cleanliness of the house, but with DH being gone until Sunday...I may wait until Saturday night to do anything. lol Fx'd she stays!


----------



## Megan252

fx'd for you Young! Glad to hear that there was nothing serious, sorry you're in pain though and hope your little lady stays put!!! Take care of yourself and thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy I love the pic!!

Ooo young sorry your in pain :hugs: hope she does stay in for a little longer xx


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Emmy happy 30 weeks !!!!!!


----------



## Young414

Thanks ladies!! 

Yay 30 weeks Emmy!


----------



## Lyndzo

Can't believe we have less than 10 weeks to go!

Just got back from the OB, it was a short and sweet appointment. Quinn is measuring on track, 150-152BPM, my BP is good and she is head down now! I can't wait until the ultrasound next week to see how much she has grown :)


----------



## Megan252

That's great news Lyndzo! Don't know if I ever caught baby's name before, I love Quinn, so cute :)


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo great news !!! 

Had my second u/s today Ivan flipped back to breech but he was happily playing with his little toes and flexing his little arms <3 so all looking good so far


----------



## Megan252

Hi Ladies! It's been a quiet few days on here. I guess no news is good news!

I'm finally getting around to washing and sorting baby clothes. My husband and son are away for a week so it's very quiet around here. I'm trying to enjoy the time and relax. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :)

Happy new weeks !!!! 

I've been busy learning to crochet going good so far. Yesterday I don't know what happened but Ivan was moving tons for over an hour making feel sick. Ended up vomiting dinner and this morning I still feel nauseas :(. I have a NST tom and will bring it up with the dr then, I hope it passes tho I hate feeling this way. 

Hope you are all having a good weekend.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone :)
I'm back home from Oslo now. Had a lovely time but it's nice to be home! Really feel like I'm on the countdown now- eeeeeeek!!!!
Lucy- hope u feel better soon x
Hi Megan- lovely to have a quiet relaxing week ;)
Lyndzo- glad u had a good appointment xxx
Back to work tomorrow, boooo!!! Can't wait for maternity leave- 4 more weeks!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel welcome back. :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sorry I have been quiet, I am just catching up! I have been having a nightmare week. Everything has been going wrong or been annoyingly difficult. I have been run off my feet. Luckily everything is fine with baby, it's just work and bills and car and all this stuff has been going wrong, people have been trying to take the piss out of me or it's just been crazy to organise! I have done so much complaining recently lol 

My employer is messing me about with my pay, it's really stressing me out cus maternity isn't too far away. I have contacted my union to help me but it's making it so awkward at work. She has reduced my pay without telling me, it's completely illegal and its hard not to think its cus I'm pregnant! Drama I do not need, I can't sleep at night worrying! I know it will be sorted cus my union are supporting me but until it's sorted I will worry.


----------



## Megan252

Sorry to hear that Emmy. The last thing you need to worry about is work stress right now. I hope it gets sorted quickly so you can have some peace of mind.

Welcome back Rachel :) Glad to hear you had a nice trip.

Hope you feel better Lucy!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy hope things get sorted soon hugs I feel your frustration, being on bed rest with no pay is driving me mad bc of the bills, yes hubby works but it's not the same hope everything gets resolved quickly.

Megan :wave: hope your well 

Afm I'm feeling slightly better but still get a bit nauseas I have my NST thus morning and will tlk to the dr about it


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks ladies, I'm just super tired and worried about it! Glad you are all ok xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hey my ticker has suddenly changed to a cucumber!? I'm sure it wasn't that yesterday, I thought it was still a squash :wacko:


----------



## Lucy529

I know right? Mine was a squash now it's a pineapple, heck I'm happy at least it something new LOL


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah exactly I'm so happy it changed! I was getting so bored of being the same fruit for weeks! Ooo and I have a pineapple to look forward to!


----------



## Lucy529

Yep then back to squash by the looks of it LOL


----------



## Young414

:hi: Hello ladies!! 

Rachel- Welcome back!! 

Emmy- Sorry things are going awry for you! :hugs: I hope things get resolved. It's definitely illegal for her to reduce your pay. Although it's awkward at work, keep fighting!

Lucy- Feel better! I hope that crocheting comes along great!! 

Lyndzo, Megan- :hi: 

AFM- Feeling Violet a lot more lately. I looked heavily into things that the doctor was talking about with my nurse last week. They wouldn't directly talk to me, but would talk with each other and I made mental notes.. She said her "station" is at -2, with 1cm Dilation... After looking it up, it seems that baby is already engaged and preparing for her way out. Now, I could stay this way until 42 weeks, but I am going to see if my OB will check me at the appointment Thursday...things are getting increasingly more difficult..I want her to stay in, but am physically ready for her to be OUT! lol :haha:

And I'm still a squash! lol Oh well :dohh: :shrug:


----------



## Lucy529

Young I too am ready for Ivan to come out. I know it's still early but the weekly worry that something might go wrong us killing me. I keep telling my hubby I much rather they but in the hospital and keep an eye in him might be crazy me thinking like that but I worry tons. 

Hope you get answers from your dr. Mine communicate with me but they end up scarring the crap out of me too. 

Do you ladies know when the 8th of pregnancy begins ? Just curious LOL


----------



## Young414

Lucy- I go off of this site for months and everything! ..www.baby2see.com


----------



## Lyndzo

Sorry I haven't been around, been a busy girl lately. 

Had my shower on Saturday, it was fantastic. My cake was amazing! We got SO many things, I was completely overwhelmed (not to mention drowning in baby clothes!) We still needed a few bigger items like breast pump, 6m+ car seat (which we will buy a little later since not needed yet) change pad and a few more small items. I returned some clothes and had my gift cards and now I feel a lot more at ease about what we have.

Here's 2 pictures from my shower :)
 



Attached Files:







shower1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5









shower2.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi all :flower:
Lyndzo- glad you had a lovely shower. Cake looks yummy! Wish we did the whole shower thing over here in the uk!
Emmy- aren't you a teacher? Thought They have very strict rules with pay and things as it's basically a government job (my whole family are teachers!) sounds very naughty to me- hope you get some good help from your union.

Hi Lucy, young and Megan :hi:

Afm- had a hospital check today- baby measuring in 90th centile- eeeeek!! Good job I'm 6ft tall and not tiny in the hip department!! They want me to stop working as my bp is up a little bit and my chest is a bit harsh. Think I'll stop in 2 weeks rather than 3, I'm not ready to give up yet!!
Baby is head down too- hope he stays that way!


----------



## Young414

Lyndzo- What a beautiful looking shower!! :D Glad you got a lot of gifts!!

Rachel- Hoping baby stays head down for you too!! Make sure you take it easy if doc says so! Don't push too hard!


----------



## xxemmyxx

My pay has been sorted! Phew I feel relieved! Yes your right Rachel there are very strict rules which is why it's so naughty! I think my headteacher was hoping I would just let it go!? Anyway I am getting that money back now. She didnt apologise but that's wishful thinking lol! Maybe I will get a good nights sleep tonight!

Awww Lyndzo your baby shower sounds lovely, I love your cake!

I would love to give up work now, I am so tired and ache all over but I just can't afford to give up yet! I need all my maternity time with the baby not before the birth!


----------



## Megan252

Great pics Lyndzo! The cake is so cute.

Rachel - glad to hear the baby is head down. Agree with young, don't push yourself!

I had a massage this morning and had to stop because I got really dizzy and nauseated&#8230;.not really the relaxing experience I was hoping for!! It seemed like whenever she did anything with my neck I'd feel sick, so she had to stop. I've also not had an appetite at all the last few days and everything I eat makes me feel sick&#8230;seems to get a little worse every day. Not sure what all this is about but I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow so I'll bring it up. Ugh.


----------



## markswife10

I'm still lurking a lot here (hard to contribute on 3rd tri pregnancy when I don't have a lot of experience there) and thinking of all of you :) So glad everyone's pregnancies are going so well! 

Lyndzo, love the cake and you look adorable! :) 

I am kinda jealous of the fruit ticker and how it changed and now I can't use it!  Oh well, it wasn't really accurate with my little girl for the last few weeks of my pregnancy anyway (she's a month behind where she should have been). She actually just reached 2lbs yesterday (at 32+2 gestational age). They did need to change the fruit ticker though, it gets boring the last few months when it doesn't change. Looking forward to using it next pregnancy (which hopefully won't be for another year or so). 

And, an update on Hayley. Like I said, she's 2lbs 1oz now, she's a month and 3 days old today, and doing very well. They moved her to NICU 2 at the hospital on Saturday (the NICU unit for the babies that aren't critical). They said she can start trying a bottle soon when she starts showing signs that she's ready to try (which she's showing some of them now, so it won't be long). Basically we are just waiting for her to grow! But she IS growing :) <3 

And last, but not least, a pic of Hayley (or 3)
 



Attached Files:







Hayley.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6









578090_10202161787782140_673824658_n.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6









1451955_595102703884890_727691418_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xxemmyxx

She is getting bigger and looks really alert markswife! I am impressed with your hat making and love the tutu! So happy she is right on track!


----------



## Lucy529

She looks great and much bigger :D yay!! That she's moved NICU :) 

Lyndzo you look great, love the cake looks yummy :) glad you got tons.

Emmy glad your pay is sorted, how naughty of the head teacher glad you spoke up 

Rachel def take it easy, you font want yo for forced into stopping or bed rest that's worse believe me I'm going nuts 

Megan def bring it up with you dr just to be safe 

Young thanks for the link :)


----------



## Young414

Emmy- WOOHOO! Glad your pay got sorted out.. :yipee: 

Megan- Sorry about your massage :( That really stinks when you were really looking forward to relaxing...bummer.. 

Markswife- Hayley looks beautiful and I am so glad that she got moved to NICU II! Congrats! 

AFM- Last couple days I've been feeling like I have morning sickness all over again...only this time I can't put my head between my knees to help relieve it because of the big belly! Hoping the sickness is a brief phase!! HAPPY 33 WEEKS TO ME!!! and happy durian fruit?!?! never heard of that!, but happy for the change! lol :happydance: Here's a bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lyndzo

Oh I could cry just looking at Hayley. She is so beautiful! <3


----------



## Megan252

Aww Haley looks so great! I love the outfits, adorable :) Thanks for the update Markswife!

Young you look great!!Sorry to hear about the sickness, I can relate! 

Emmy glad to hear your pay was sorted out.

I have a doctors appointment at 1fingers crossed baby has moved into the head down position!


----------



## Lucy529

Young looking lovely happy 33weeks !!!! 

Megan good luck hope baby is head down :) 

Afm had specialist apt today. Ivan is weighing in at 3lbs 8oz but is down to the 13th percentile. :( he's not moving much on the u/s now so was told after dinner lay down and count kicks so I'm laying here hoping he moves if not I'm heading to the hospital for NST tonight


----------



## Megan252

Good luck Lucy! Hope little Ivan gets kicking. 

Doctor confirmed baby is head down, yay! She also said the nausea could be from silent heartburn&#8230;.never heard of that before. Anyways, she said to take some Zantac and that should help&#8230;.here's hoping!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Good news Megan :)
Lucy- hope the kick count went ok. Thinking if you and Ivan xxx
Young- good bump! I need to post a pic!
Markswife- so happy little Hayley is coming along great. Fab pics! Hope you and your DH are doing ok too, must be stressful x
Afm- 33 weeks today. Feeling huge!! I told work I'm stopping a week earlier which means just 2 weeks left- yipeeeee!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy what is he in the 13th percentile for? I thought around 3lbs is about right for our babies at this point? I hope you are both ok :hugs:

Megan I have been getting nausea too, silent heartburn hmmm never heard of that one! Hope it helps!

Rachel I am so so jealous you only have 2 weeks left! I have 5 :coffee:


----------



## Young414

Thanks Ladies!

Emmy- I also have 5 weeks left! WE CAN MAKE IT!! That is assuming that Violet doesn't come early ;) 

Rachel- :yipee: Yay for 2 weeks! Happy 33 weeks! I want a picture missy! 

Megan- YAY for baby being head down! Silent heartburn?! :shrug: Fx'd for Zantac! 

Lucy- :hugs: 13th percentile? Keep us updated! Thinking of You and little Ivan! 

Markswife- Thinking of you and your hubby! :hugs:

AFM- went to a chiropractor yesterday on a whim, thinking it may help me sleep and sit more comfortably...BOY WAS I RIGHT! I have another session tomorrow, but by golly! I feel like a million dollars! Nausea went away and can't wait to see what she'll be able to do for me tomorrow if I feel this great now! I recommend it for you ladies having some back/hip pain. Just find a prenatal chiropractor if you can!


----------



## Megan252

Young I'm so glad to hear that the chiropractor helped you! I have been going for a few months now and I am shocked at what a difference it made this pregnancy. I wasn't big on chiropractors before I got pregnant but thought I'd give it a shot when I was having lots of hip/pelvic pain. Mine also specializes in prenatal and postpartum women. So glad it's working for you too. I also highly recommend :)

I've heard that they can help with heartburn&#8230;.I wonder if they help with the silent kind, lol. I'll have to ask next time!

Happy 33 weeks Rachel!! Hi to everyone!


----------



## Lyndzo

Young - you look amazing!

Wish I knew how Quinn was measuring, they never tell me. I had an ultrasound today and she has gotten so much bigger. I could see her face, she looks so much like me! I hope the OB will tell me on Monday what she is measuring at!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies 

Hope your all well.

I ended up going to the hospital to do a NST since he was barely moving, he's still a bit quiet today but all seems ok from what they tell me. 
Emmy he's measuring small and since there's cord restriction they are keeping a close eye on him. In all honesty I'm just ready for him to be born with all the complications and I keep remembering that stupid dr that told me he would be stillborn am just terrified of losing him. 
I feel like telling them to just stick me in the hospital so they can monitor him closely but that won't happen unless they see something wrong, just praying all works out at the end.

Sorry to be such a downer ladies I'm just stressed


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy it's completely understandable that your worried! But try and keep positive, they are keeping a close eye on you and he might be little but he is still growing and you don't have much longer till you meet him :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Emmy


----------



## Megan252

Sorry that you're stressed Lucy :( I think anyone in your situation would feel the same way. Take care of yourself. Thinking of you and Ivan.


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Megan I think I'm going to talk to the nurse I see tom about this I know she'll tell me that they're keeping an eye on him but I'm going nuts the 2/3 days I don't see them. I like her bc she has a way to calm me and shows me things on the u/s that the other tech doesn't


----------



## markswife10

Thank you everyone <3 We love our little girl so much :)

Young you look amazing! 

Lucy, :hugs: :hugs: I hope everything is OK with Ivan, keep us updated and get some rest!


----------



## Young414

Lucy- Thinking of you and Ivan :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks young

Today two years ago I had surgery to remove my ectopic angel, I thought I was handling ok but it just hit me, not sure how I should feel. I feel blessed to have Ivan but still feel the pain. I'm so terrified of losing Ivan too


----------



## Megan252

Hugs Lucy, sorry to hear you're feeling sad. I know you will worry anyway, cause that's what we do, but Ivan is doing great so try not to stress.


----------



## Lucy529

A friend told me that I should think of the positives that came out of losing my angel and she's right, if it wasn't for my little angel the dr would of never "fixed" my insides since they had been messed up from a surgery when I was younger. That little angel gave way to my little miracle Ivan so I need to think of the positives and to prove that.....

Today my apt was great, he's moving and happily sucking on his big toe :D this baby is such a character but I'm one happy mommy. He keeps kicking at my bladder bc he's breech (again :dohh:) but I will take it as long as he's moving. She did tell me they will keep an eye on him but all in all he's doing great 

Thanks for the support ladies it means the world to me <3


----------



## Megan252

He's a mover Lucy!! That's cute he was sucking on his toe :) Glad to hear you're doing well.

My son and husband are back from their trip tomorrow. We're supposed to get a bunch of snow overnight and tomorrow so it'll be an interesting trip to the airport tomorrow to pick them up! It's been a nice quiet week, but I'm really excited to see them :)


----------



## Lucy529

He is def a flipper LOL he has been in a dif position at every u/s the last couple of times on Wed he was head down and today breech I wonder what he'll be on Thursday 

Ooh you too are getting snow? They're calling for snow for the next three days here :( my hubby said it's already coming down in Aspen luckily my apt was early I hate going up there in snow.

My hubby said he's def getting me snow tires bc of all my apts. and once Ivan is born he wants us safe and since it can snow in May here it's better safe than sorry.

Be careful driving tom. Leave early and just go slow I'm a grandma when I have drive in snow LOL


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have never driven in snow it's too scary! In the uk the whole country comes to a stop if it snows, be careful ladies! 

With every week that passes the pain in my pubic bones gets worse, anyone else experiencing the same thing? Any tips for pain relief? When I touch that area I can actually feel that my pubic bones, the ones that are on either side of my vagina ( if that makes sense tmi) are actually further apart, they have become wider, so freaky.

In other news we have painted the spare room blue! Yay we finally started doing the nursery :happydance: when I saw the room completely empty and my OH start to roll the first bit of paint on I got this feeling in my tummy like oh shit we are having a baby, we are actually having a baby, oh shit, I guess it's nerves as its becoming more real! 

So today we are going to be building the nursery furniture, putting up the new curtains and hopefully all the other decorative bits I have got. I will post some pics of our progress later. 

Last night I went to the cinema to watch the butler, great film by the way. As I was walking in two drunk men were staggering down the road and as they walked past me one of them said oi oi fatty to me!!!! I couldn't believe it, it was too late for me to say anything by the time I had regained the ability to speak! So since then I have been really upset that I didn't get to shout I'm pregnant you c***!!!! Golly this pregnancy is doing nothing for my self esteem, all this bmi bashing and now I'm getting heckled in the street!


----------



## Lyndzo

xxemmyxx said:


> I have never driven in snow it's too scary! In the uk the whole country comes to a stop if it snows, be careful ladies!
> 
> With every week that passes the pain in my pubic bones gets worse, anyone else experiencing the same thing? Any tips for pain relief? When I touch that area I can actually feel that my pubic bones, the ones that are on either side of my vagina ( if that makes sense tmi) are actually further apart, they have become wider, so freaky.
> 
> In other news we have painted the spare room blue! Yay we finally started doing the nursery :happydance: when I saw the room completely empty and my OH start to roll the first bit of paint on I got this feeling in my tummy like oh shit we are having a baby, we are actually having a baby, oh shit, I guess it's nerves as its becoming more real!
> 
> So today we are going to be building the nursery furniture, putting up the new curtains and hopefully all the other decorative bits I have got. I will post some pics of our progress later.
> 
> Last night I went to the cinema to watch the butler, great film by the way. As I was walking in two drunk men were staggering down the road and as they walked past me one of them said oi oi fatty to me!!!! I couldn't believe it, it was too late for me to say anything by the time I had regained the ability to speak! So since then I have been really upset that I didn't get to shout I'm pregnant you c***!!!! Golly this pregnancy is doing nothing for my self esteem, all this bmi bashing and now I'm getting heckled in the street!

OMG I'm sorry that happened to you. Wish I had been there with you, I would have slapped him. It boggles my mind too b/c you look SO good!! You don't look big at all!

Glad you're feeling better Lucy! 

It really is stressful when our babes have quiet days. Quinn had one yesterday and so far today she's pretty quiet. But the odd wiggles tells me she's in there and the nurse who does my prenatal classes says it's very normal.


----------



## Megan252

Emmy those guys must have been really drunk because you look great. They deserve a punch in the face.


----------



## Young414

Emmy- OMG!! I can't believe it! You do look absolutely amazing! Not big at all!!1 Stupid Men! and YAY for the nursery!!! Glad you're getting stuff done! At the rate DH and I are working, we probably wont get it done until she arrivfes! :haha:

Lucy- Glad you are getting snow tires. Living in Florida...we don't really need to worry with those.. lol and I'm glad that you are seeing the positives..I know they can be difficult to see through the grief.. :( 

Lyndzo- quiet days can be scary..but I'm sure after a couple quiet days, she sure as heck lets you know she's okay on another day..lol ;) 

Megan- Glad you get to see your family soon!!!!!!! :happydance:

:hi: Hello Everyone!


----------



## Lucy529

Young your lucky my aunt lives in FL and always tells me how great the weather is, I do like a white Xmas tho then I'm ready for it to be over LOL

So question I posted a pic of my bump and was told my bump dropped, might sound a bit dumb but what does that mean?


----------



## Megan252

I would love to be in Florida today!!! It's SO COLD! 

Lucy it means that the baby has defending farther into your pelvis&#8230;can sometimes mean that labour might come soon. My son dropped at around 35/36 weeks and I carried him to 40 weeks though, so not sure how accurate that is. Is it a relief? I would love to get this baby's feet out of my ribs!!!!

Hi Ladies! Hope you had a good weekend :)


----------



## Megan252

haha, defending&#8230;.I meant to say descended&#8230;.oops!


----------



## Young414

Lucy- yep, megan is right. You normally carry baby in a general area and then when people say "you dropped" the bump is lower because baby is descending. YAY for you! That's such a great thing!!!

Although I was born and raised in Florida, I am NOT a florida girl. I am super pale because I hate the sun and i despise that I can wear shorts on Christmas day. Was talking to DH about maybe going a little north during christmas time so Violet has a chance to experience snow..Then again, DH hasn't seen it either.


----------



## Lucy529

Lol young you can come here I'll post a pic when we get a good snow storm we got some this weekend but it's mostly up in Aspen. They even opened the slopes early this year :) 

Megan I don't really know if it made a dif Ivan has been pretty low anyway never got kicked in the ribs LOL but I def feel pressure down low when I walk and have been getting bh more often now too. I was told that bc of GD and HBP babies tend to come earlier that topped with his cord restriction I might just be induced earlier but still a wait and see 

I googled and it said that once you drop it's sometimes 3-4 weeks for labor which us fine by me I'll be 35-36 weeks which is right where I need to be to deliver at my local hosp. A little early but they were planning on inducing anyway


----------



## Young414

Let's hope that baby Ivan stays as long as he can. :D


----------



## Lyndzo

So I definitely popped again this weekend. I noticed it yesterday when I got dressed to take my bump pic, and then DH came in the room and said 'WHOA!'

I had my OB appt today and they measured my belly and it's measuring 2 weeks ahead. Last appt (11 days ago it was measuring on track). It confirms the growth spurt but now I'm wondering if this means baby is going to be big? I hope not!


----------



## Young414

Lyndzo- I wouldn't think it means baby is going to be big. Of course that' s a possibility, but I think it just means baby is bulking up and will eventually get aggravated with the lack of space and make the big debut. Maybe that's just me being a wishful thinker lol but it trumps the alternative lol


----------



## Lyndzo

I definitely prefer your theory! lol


----------



## Young414

Well....I noticed this morning...I'm starting to do the waddle! :haha: 

It's hard to believe that in 6ish weeks, the tiny human will make her debut. It still truly hasn't set in..is that normal?? :shrug: I honestly dont think it will until I am holding her and realize that we are in charge of her care. I can't wait though. I'm so excited! :happydance: and Hello Butternut squash!


----------



## Megan252

Young I've started waddling too, haha! I think it's normal that it hasn't set in. It's so hard to picture until it's actually real!! 

I think that baby has dropped. I can breathe!! It's hard to tell though. I've been so bad at taking belly photos this pregnancy and my DH is an unreliable source, haha. He says he still can't get over how big my belly is. 

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Young414

Megan- Glad you can breathe again!! Hopefully baby dropped! :happydance:


----------



## Lyndzo

Haha I've been waddling for a couple of weeks. It got worse when she went head down, she presses right on my bladder. I'm amazed I haven't peed myself in public! LOL!

Can't believe how close we are getting now. I'm getting nervous! My prenatal classes are easing some of my worries but I keep thinking I'll be in a total panic when I go into labour :\


----------



## Lucy529

Young happy butternut squash !!! 

Megan and Lyndzo :wave: 

Nothing to report here I have my u/s tom to check the cord and see what the plan is for next week. I had so wanted to cook a turkey but I'm scared to even buy one incase I gave to stay in the hosp at any given time. 

One good thing is Ivan has been making my belly dance today I sat there in amazement, this boy loves his sandwiches I swear it's what I had for breakfast with a little coffee and I sat down to try to finish his blankie but he keeps moving around I stop to play with him LOL I'll poke him he pokes back love it


----------



## Young414

Aww! Lucy how cute!! Please let us know about your appointment and I am glad that you are able to interact with him! :D :happydance: 

Lyndzo- Glad the classes are helping ease your concern. I didn't take any. Probabl should have. lol But I'm sure we all will be in a slight panic when the time comes :haha: 


AFM- I feel like I have to pee ALL THE TIME! This is actually the first time I have experienced this symptom lol AND (TMI ALERT) I feel so so so gassy and the "fluffs" are getting harder to keep in with her adding weight down there. I work in an office that is SO quiet too! :dohh: Luckily I haven't really had any slip ups... Such a silly concern..but I am still a lady after all :wacko:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone. I've not been on for a while so a bit to catch up on. I've unfortunately been in the hospital again!! My chest has got worse and now my right kidney is expanding with fluid. They think it's because of the way the baby is positioned. They're not too worried but obviously with me being a vet I'm a bit harder to convince that structural changes to my kidney can be 'normal in pregnancy'!!!!
Anyway I'm out now and have had to take early maternity leave. It's so odd to have nothing to do!!! I'm normally so busy! Quite nice in a way though. They have said that if my kidney gets worse then they may induce early. Hoping to get to 37 weeks (that's only 3 weeks- eeeeeeek!!!)

My belly has dropped too, I'm also peeing all the time and having trouble keeping the gas in too :blush:

Hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## Young414

My goodness Rachel. I was wondering where you were. You can't be very comfortable right now...between the kidney, chest pains, bigger baby and thus bigger belly...I feel for you! I will definitely keep my fingers crossed that baby stays for at least the next 3 weeks! just take it easy so hopefully that kidney will not get any bigger!!! Keep us posted! now that you are on maternity leave, you will have no excuse! LOL jk :D


----------



## Megan252

Glad you're back home Rachel! Sorry to hear about everything going on though. Get lots of rest now. I went off about 35 weeks with my son last time around and I remember the feeling of all of a sudden having nothing to do, haha. It's great, but hard to get used to! Fingers crossed you make it to 37 weeks!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm exhausted today, ready for a nap already, haha.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ooo Rachel glad your on maternity leave now, hope your kidneys are ok till it's time for baby to arrive! :hugs:

I have been waddling for weeks and it's definitely since baby went head down, my hips and pelvis hurt and I need to wee 24/7!

Been busy doing the nursery and it's my baby shower on Saturday so I want it to look cute when all the guests ask to see it! 

Hi everyone :flower:


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave: 

Rachel hoping baby stays just a bit longer, and that kidney doesn't get bigger. I feel exactly like you do it gets lonely but find a project makes time kinda fly keep us updated 

Emmy we want pics once your able to take some enjoy your baby shower :) 

So last night I didn't sleep at all :( then we had to leave at 5am to the specialist it has been a long day luckily hubby drove but I got tons of hb and just felt horrible came home took nap and woke up feeling better :)
Ivan still doing well they're doing his measurements next week to see if he's growing properly FX he is


----------



## JohnsonGirl

That's good news Lucy :)
Have a great shower Emmy- hope you get lots of useful stuff!


----------



## Young414

Emmy- have fun preparing for your shower! :D 

Lucy- FX'd for you dear! Thinking of you. 

AFM- Had an emotional breakdown this morning over nothing. I think it's just raging hormones. Didn't sleep well, didn't want to come to work this morning, couldn't put on my belly band by myself..I'm fine now...but poor Hubby had to help me..He was so sweet. lol


----------



## Lucy529

Ah Young :hugs: def hormones 

Yesterday I had this huge cramp in my calf so bad I cried still hurts today so I'm limping around :( 
The dr I saw yest was dif from the reg specialist and although he's nice I'm a bit worried bc he said if Ivan is growing they're going to back up on the check ups which kinda upset me bc his cord is still restricted the numbers are going up, being diabetic and HBP I thought they took more care. Hopefully my reg OB will be more willing to keep an eye on it. The other specialist said if it kept rising we def needed to keep checking it especially if it got above 5 it was 4.6 yest :( and 5 on an other part of the cord. And he said he saw no reason to induce early? When I've been told the latest I would go was 38 weeks frustrates me bc every dr I see says something dif. Def going to talk to my dr about it


----------



## xxemmyxx

Aww Young :hugs: I have had a break down too this week, the alarm went off for work at 6am and I just cried to OH "I can't do this anymore!" Lol I feel like a wally now 

Lucy I get that cramp at night time, I scream it hurts so much! My OH has to rub it but then the next day it hurts like a pulled muscle. 

I will defo take pics of nursery and baby shower and put them on here to show you. I am so busy running around now getting ready and I have got my first antenatal class in an hour. Busy busy busy! 

Lucy that must be frustrating that you keep getting told different things by different doctors! You just want one plan and stick to it! Make sure you speak up and tell them your concerns xx

Everyone have a lovely weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Emmy have fun Hun :)


----------



## Megan252

This is completely OT but today is the first day my LO is (supposed to be) sleeping in his big boy bed. We are trying to get him into it and comfortable before the baby arrives. So far today it's been a NIGHTMARE! I have been trying to get him to nap for 3 hours. I am so tired I want to cry. My crazy hormones aren't helping either cause all I can think is that it's never going to work and how will I manage with 2 little ones&#8230;&#8230;sigh. Sorry for the rant, I know I'm totally overreacting&#8230;just so frustrated!

Emmy I hope you have a great baby shower, they are a lot of fun!

Please send out sleepy vibes to my LO!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Megan :hugs: sending many sleepy vibes to your lo good luck


----------



## Lucy529

Megan happy 34 weeks !!!


----------



## Lucy529

So this is what we woke up to this morning, and there might be more on the way. It is COLD !!! 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_image_zpsf6007864.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_image_zps6f2d3998.jpg


----------



## Megan252

ugh! Lucy I can relate!!! Hope it warms up for you. I do NOT like winter.


----------



## Megan252

So I just got stuck in my pants, lol. I was wearing maternity skinny jeans and was trying to get out of them. They got stuck around my ankles and I couldn't bend over far enough to get them off&#8230;.haha. I had to wait until my hubby got home to free me. I can't stop laughing at myself. Pregnancy is so much fun!!!!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend :)


----------



## Lucy529

Megan :rofl: that's hilarious I'm always screaming for my hubby to help get my socks off I can bend but my tummy hurts after so I avoid when possible LOL


----------



## xxemmyxx

I still can't figure out how to upload more than one image in a post, any clues? Your about to get bombarded with photos of my baby shower and nursery!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xxemmyxx

With my friends at baby shower
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxemmyxx

My friend made this cake! So clever!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxemmyxx

My friends at work made this for me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have tried everything to attach more than one file?! Maybe it's cus I'm on my iPhone
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxemmyxx

My nursery
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxemmyxx

My best friend got me this plus some perineum massage oil which I am a bit freaked out about! OH seems excited about it bless him
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xxemmyxx

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxemmyxx

I will stop now cus I might get told off for posting too much lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lucy529

Aaw that's so cute love the nursery and very pretty gifts :) 

Wish I could have a baby shower, but seems you had tons of fun :)

Just saw the pic of your cake, I want some now :) LOL


----------



## Megan252

Great pics Emmy! Looks like you had a nice shower! The nursery looks adorable :)
I want cake too Lucy!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Wow Emmy those all look fab. Glad you had a good time. Are you calling baby Jaxson? We've just about got a short list now!!!
First day of maternity leave is filled with hospital appointments! Will update later xxx


----------



## Young414

Rachel- I caught the name too! :winkwink:

Emmy- have you chosen a name?!! Very cute if it is Jaxson! :D Your shower looks beautiful! Looks like you had tons of fun! I LOVE the Twinkle Twinkle on his wall! Very cute! Happy for you! :happydance:

Lucy- Looks freezing. I'm in a hoodie and it's only 45 degrees! I don't know if I could handle all that snow! :blush:

Hello Ladies!! :hi:


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel hope you have good apts today. !!! 

Young it's freezing cold this morning but that's just a little snow nothing compared what's known to fall here, I've been hearing that we're do for a bad winter especially bc of all the rain we got 
But it's going to be a white Xmas hopefully I love snow in Xmas morning :) and since I'll be home either with Ivan or pregnant it's going to be nice :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I miss the white Christmases from when I lived in Norway. I'm jealous Lucy! Hope you've got lots of snugly clothes for Ivan!!
I has bloods taken today, have to go back tomorrow for rescan kidney and baby check. My bloody car broke down on the way from the hospital. Had to get the recovery people to tow it to a garage. Don't really need that expense right now :(


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel that sucks hope it's nothing major with the car.

My hubby was able to get me snow tires used but good ones now I'm not so terrified of driving if it snows. Ivan has tons of sleepers and blankets he's going to be nice and warm we're hoping we won't have to go out much once he's born


----------



## Lyndzo

Hope you ladies had a great weekend, sorry I've been MIA. Had our maternity photos done on Saturday, can't wait to get the edited pictures in a couple weeks.

Feeling HUGE lately. I can't believe I still have 7 more weeks to get through. Looking forward to the days of no baby on my bladder :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah Young, we chose a name, it's Jaxson :happydance: we were just going to have it as a shortlist name but OH started calling him Jaxson or Jax all the time, he called it him so much that other people started calling it him too so then we just had to stick with it lol

Oh Lyndzo you had maternity photos! I'm jealous, I want some professional ones but can't really afford it now! I will be sad when my bump is gone! I went for a 3d scan last week but baby had his hands over his face the entire time! I was there for 2 hours trying to get him to move, drinking tea, ice, sugar! But he wasn't having none of it, he even gave us he finger! We still had to pay even though we got no photos, they arranged a rescan for this Saturday so he better be ready to pose otherwise I will be £95 down. Naughty Jaxson! 

Rachel sorry your car broke down! There is always something unexpected to pay for I can never save money! Now it's Christmas and that's expensive and also my radiators in the bedrooms aren't working, luckily all the rest are so the flat is warm but I'm worried about it getting too cold for the baby so now I need to pay for someone to look at the heating!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy I had wanted some professional pics too but my hubby has been taking my bump pic every week so I'm good with that and I have all these marks on my tummy from scratching I wouldn't like them :( I'm picky that way but we agreed once Ivan is born we are getting his done at least every 6 months I found a place we like that does them and the price isn't to bad


----------



## Lyndzo

xxemmyxx said:


> Yeah Young, we chose a name, it's Jaxson :happydance: we were just going to have it as a shortlist name but OH started calling him Jaxson or Jax all the time, he called it him so much that other people started calling it him too so then we just had to stick with it lol
> 
> Oh Lyndzo you had maternity photos! I'm jealous, I want some professional ones but can't really afford it now! I will be sad when my bump is gone! I went for a 3d scan last week but baby had his hands over his face the entire time! I was there for 2 hours trying to get him to move, drinking tea, ice, sugar! But he wasn't having none of it, he even gave us he finger! We still had to pay even though we got no photos, they arranged a rescan for this Saturday so he better be ready to pose otherwise I will be £95 down. Naughty Jaxson!
> 
> Rachel sorry your car broke down! There is always something unexpected to pay for I can never save money! Now it's Christmas and that's expensive and also my radiators in the bedrooms aren't working, luckily all the rest are so the flat is warm but I'm worried about it getting too cold for the baby so now I need to pay for someone to look at the heating!

A friend of mine is into photography and we let her do them. She did the wedding for us (BIG discount). We only paid $90 for the Maternity Photos. We have booked a professional studio for newborn photos though, $200 just for booking the session. Then it'll be another $200 for purchasing photos afterwards. So pricey!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I hadn't even thought of maternity photos! Would be nice though. I have bump pics from every week- still can't figure out how to post them from my phone though!
My hospital checks went ok. Kidney ok for now so looks like baby can stay in a bit longer!!
Lucy- do you have an induction date?
Emmy- I love the name jaxson ;) I keep looking at our list of names hoping one will jump out at me!!
My dh told me this morning that I've started snoring 'like an elephant'!!! Haha! I'm blaming the baby as I've never really snored before- I'm more of a talker! Got my car back- not too pricey luckily. We tried to fit the car seat yesterday- it was hilarious. Ended up having to watch a demo on YouTube!! At least it's all done now. The crib is up, baby clothes washed and bags packed!! Feeling slightly more prepared now :)


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel happy 35 weeks Hun not long now :)

No induction date yet but could be soon at my apt today they noticed Ivan has slowed down on his growth :( he's only 4lb 5oz and still in the 13th percentile. Then I mentioned the intense itching since nothing seems to help and the specialist ordered some blood tests to check liver bile if it elevated he's suggesting I get induced at 37 weeks but my dr might do it at 36 I guess we're at a stand still with him right now but I have a feeling it might not be long I've been getting more BH and he's way down low now


----------



## Megan252

Rachel - glad to hear your hospital checks were good and the car repair isn't too pricey. That's great you have so much done! 

Lucy - hope your test results come back ok, keep us posted.

I started packing my hospital bag yesterday. I'm trying to remember everything but not overpack like I did last time. My "silent" heartburn isn't so silent anymore, ugh. It's making sleep difficult. Baby is still head down though and doc thought he was lower but not engaged yet. 

Hope everyone is doing well and Happy Thanksgiving to those ladies in the U.S.!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel your on a roll :) I'm still waiting on putting the car seat in we have to clean the truck out first glad your car is fixed and it wasn't to expensive

Megan I've been packed for weeks but I keep wondering if I packed enough or if I'm missing something hopefully I can deliver at my hosp then hubby can get me what I need hope you get relief from heartburn my dr gave me meds yest bc it's gotten bad I can't get them today bc of the holiday but def getting them tom and he oked my dr giving something for the itching


----------



## Megan252

It's hard to know what to pack! Last time I went a little overboard so I'm trying to do better this time&#8230;.but i don't want to forget anything! Fingers crossed you end up close by for your delivery! It's handy to be able to send hubby home for supplies :)
Do you remember the name of the meds the Dr prescribed for you?


----------



## Lucy529

Megan I'll look at the prescription and let you know he said it was really good that he's been taking it for 15 years


----------



## Megan252

Oh wow! That's great. Thanks for checking. I hope it works for you!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Megan it's called omeprazole 20mg :) went and looked at the letter he gave me


----------



## Megan252

Thanks Lucy! A friend of mine used that when she was pregnant and had really good results. I might have to mention that to my Dr at my next appointment. Hope it works for you too :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Even in the vet world omeprazole is the best for gastric acid! I've started to get a light brown line down my belly. Still have no stretch marks yet (touch wood!!)
My hospital bag has alsorts in it- think I've gone a bit over the top!!'


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel I have so light brown line too and no new stretch marks FX it stays that way :) 
Happy new weeks for those who have reached a new one and those who are about to. 
I got my meds hope it helps yest I ate hard boiled eggs for dinner and I had horrible reflux from 2-4 in the morning :( my dr said I can take ambien to sleep bc I'm not sleeping enough which I'm not. 

Yesterday was an emotional but great day, I didn't do a turkey dinner it was just my hubby and I but I got a phone call from my uncle on Wed. He and my Dad are semi drivers and travel all over the country but first time they came to Denver I was sad bc it's a three hour drive from me but we said we would try to get together, well he calls me yest and said they, him and my Dad, had to go to CA from here they were going to drive right by me well 20 min away :) my hubby drove me to see them it was great it had been almost 5 years since I've seen them. But when they drove away and we turned to come home I burst out in tears been emotional since 

Then today I had my NST and u/s he's doing good but I was having contractions the whole time. My dr also told me the specialist has said to induce me at 37 weeks but she thinks that's too long. They're doing the blood work to check why I'm so itchy she said if it's not OC it's def PUPPS and well just wait a bit to induce so it seems I might deliver in 2-3 weeks :D super excited but won't have definite answer until the blood work comes in.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Wow Lucy I hope they make a decision soon, your so close to meeting him!

So I'm not feeling great, I have been so dizzy and being sick, I went to the doctors and she thinks I have vertigo and has given me tablets, all I have done is sleep so far! I had a really busy weekend planned so this sucks, I can't do anything cus as soon as I move my head the room spins. At least baby is ok though. 

We finally to baby to cooperate in a 3d scan though so that's some good news! Will attach photos in a bit

Speaking of bags, mine aren't packed yet, I dunno where to start, please can those of you who have packed one tell me what you put in and what kind of bag you used?? Thanks xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

here are some 3d scan photos from today, he definitely has his daddy's nose and lips!
 



Attached Files:







ALCOCK_1.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









ALCOCK_3.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









ALCOCK_7.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2









ALCOCK_8.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2









ALCOCK_9.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy he's adorable :) 
Ugh that Vertigo must suck take care of yourself and be careful, 

I have my bags packed I have two changes of clothes, toiletries, chargers, slippers, socks, nursing bras they are more comfy than my reg bras, granny panties I used those with my surgery from ectopic and helped tons I was told not to bring pads as they provide them for you, I might put in some nursing pads tho bc I won't bf I'm letting my milk dry out I put this is a huge over size bag I have 
For Ivan I used a diaper bag I packed
3 nb onesies
3 nb sleepers
3 0-3 mths onesies
3 0-3 mths sleepers
Hats
Mittens
2 swaddling blankets
I might pack his snow suit too
And then heavier blanket to put over car seat 
I think that's it I was told not to bring diapers or formula as they give you some too hopefully I will deliver at my hosp and hubby can run home and get me anything if I need it 

I took my first doze of meds yest and NO HEARTBURN last night :happydance: and took two Tylenol pm bc I haven't slept much in weeks I slept 12 hours I woke up twice to pee but oh I feel so much better :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks for the bag advice Lucy! Xx


----------



## Lyndzo

OMG Emmy, he is so adorable!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thank u :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I think he is very gorgeous but I am biased! :haha:


----------



## Megan252

Emmy great pics! What a cutie :) The only extra thing I'd add to Lucy's list is snacks for hubby in case he can't leave to get any. Last time I packed granola bars and gatorade&#8230;.also came in handy after you have the baby if the hospital food is gross, lol. Oh and Lucy mentioned socks, definitely pack warm socks that can get messy&#8230;.just in case. My feet got really cold during labour last time.

Lucy, great list!! I'm gonna use it to finish up. And so happy to hear you're getting heart burn relief!

We're having a blizzard here today&#8230;gotta love Canadian winters. But we have nowhere to go so we're hibernating for a couple days. 

Hi to everyone! Hope you're having a good day :)


----------



## Lyndzo

I finally got some useful baby info. Our U/S 3 weeks ago, Quinn measured/weighed 4.18 pounds! I was so jealous every time I saw someone find out how much baby weighed, now I finally found out. My fluids are good, baby is good. Her head is completely head down now and she loves to stick her butt out towards my ribs. Maybe she's mooning us! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo LOL Ivan sticks his butt to the side of my belly button maybe they are mooning us :) glad you got some info it's always nice to know 

Megan ooh def getting some snacks for the hubby he tends to get hungry tons LOL I'm sure he could run out or get a friend to bring him something but better I have something. I've heard the hospital food is pretty good actually and I've eaten there a few times while waiting on my apts not bad actually, I guess they gotta be when they cater to the rich up there LOL 

I heard we were getting a big storm but nothing yet but we never know here hope your not stuck for to long 
Today I actually felt an elbow but it was down low so not to painful but still. He is really low I felt tickles in my lady bits LOL my aunt said I really dropped that it could be any day now :shrug: I get to see the nurse tom for my usual NST and u/s I'll see what she says or what they're thinking 

Hope y'all have a good night :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lol Megan I already made a list for OH and I put deodorant incase he gets a bit sweaty with all the drama and snacks and drinks cus I know he will want them! And that was his list pretty much done. I think he will bring chargers too for phones and cameras and I will make him bring some massage oil so he can rub my back during labour if I want him too.


----------



## Young414

Hello Ladies!! :hi: 

Sorry I've been MIA. With the Thanksgiving holiday and then I got terribly sick a couple days later, I was sleeping as much as I possibly could. But back to work today! only 14 more work days! YAY! 

Went for an appointment and the doctor didn't want to check and see if I dilated anymore because she said that just by checking, a hormone can be released which jumpstarts labor...So she is just going to leave me alone for now...fine by me. 

Broke down this morning again...hormones...I just want to be held and loved on by DH (which he does of course) because I am just emotionally and physically drained...all her pushing on me, inability to bend, back aches..I know i'm complaining, I just know how difficult the last weeks are going to be...and don't get me wrong...I am THRILLED that she is thriving and doing well and that we have made it to this point! :D 

Emmy- GORGEOUS PICTURES! they came out great!! :happydance:

Lyndzo- I hear ya about the butt being pushed out! lol 

Megan- great addition to the list!

Lucy- Thanks for the list...I am definitely going to go off that!


----------



## Lucy529

Megan I've been moaning too :( I'm just ready for him really I've had pain on my back and below my bump all last night and I woke up feeling like I've been beaten all around my mid section. I know it's still early but I'm tired the itching is horrible and no relief yet hope to get answers today 

Emmy I put my laptop charger in my bag since we use hubby's charger at home I just gotta remember my phone and iPad charger. Might end up leaving my laptop since I don't use it much, and def gotta get snacks for the hubby 

Good morning everyone :wave:


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm not complaining either I do love being pregnant and I love getting close to our rainbows! But..... 

I'm exhausted, ill and emotional and like everyone keeps reminding me " u still have 6 weeks to go, it gets worse" 

Ok I get it!! Doesn't mean it's not hard work now!


----------



## Megan252

I'm with you Emmy. I feel like I'm all done. Everything is hard to do and I'm SOOO tired.


----------



## Lucy529

I think we all have a right to moan doesn't mean we don't love our los it's not easy 

Today I got my NST and my BP was high so was what ever they check on the liver so they're redoing my blood work and sending it to the specialist to see what he wants to do, but he had do ready said to deliver by 37 weeks if they were high 
I got an u/s as well and he was happily moving about so that's good I have an apt on Thursday with the specialist so def taking my bags this time just in case.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hey ladies :)
Im with you- love love love my baby and being pregnant but it's getting pretty uncomfortable now! I'm tired and emotional, nesting like a mad woman and stressing over little things. My blood pressure was up at my hospital check yesterday so they did bloods and I'm back this morning- wish they'd stop finding things and just leave me alone!!!
Lucy- hope your test results come back ok. Looks like a Christmas baby for you (and me if BP stays up!!)
Hi Emmy lyndzo Megan and young xxx
Wonder how markswife and baby Hayley are-would love to see new pics of her


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel might be a sooner baby for me my BP is up again :( it was 144/99 this am and I have this rash on my neck waiting for office to open to call took my meds so hope it comes down a bit we're in a white out freakin snow is really coming down 

Markswife and baby Hayley are doing good from an other thread I'm on she's growing and thriving I'll see if she can update us on here :)


----------



## markswife10

Hi all! Sorry for my absence, busy with baby in the NICU  And pumping all the time (I live by a pumping schedule; when you can't BF your LO but want them to have breast milk, and being preemie she couldn't have formula anyway, you have to pump all the time). BUT, we are doing very well! Hayley is growing growing growing! She is 3lb 5oz now, eating some of her feeds by bottle and weaning slowly on her oxygen. She still has a ways to go but she is getting there! She has made a lot of progress over the last few days :)

And here are some updated pics of her :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4691.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4693.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4733.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4738.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4743.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4744.jpg


----------



## Young414

Markswife- She is just lovely! What a beautiful little trooper she is!! You are always in my prayers. Grow Hayley, Grow!


----------



## Megan252

Thank you for the update and pics Markswife. She is so beautiful and precious. So glad to hear she is growing well! Hope you and the family are all also doing well!! Love the little outfits, Hayley is such a sweet girl.

Hi to everyone! Hope you're all doing well :)


----------



## Lucy529

Heidi lovely thanks for updating she's so adorable :) 
Happy new week for those changing :D 

AFM well I got admitted into the hosp for observation they want to make sure it's not pre-e we had to drive all the way through the snow storm :( but we made it my hubby had to go home tho so sad about that. 
Right now they're checking everything but no answers yet just monitoring us he seems to be ok and me well I have a huge headache that won't go away even with the good meds :( so waiting on the next step will keep you all updated


----------



## Young414

Oh gosh Lucy- Thanks for the update. And I'll keep you in my thoughts!! :hugs:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone, my blood pressure has gone down so I'm back home again.
Lucy- sorry you got admitted. Hope the BP comes down soon. At least you're being monitored.
Markswife- thanks for the update, she's so gorgeous. Hope you can take her home soon.
Afm- I've done my whole list of jobs! Bags packed, baby clothes washed and put away, pram up, car seat in, crib ready!!! Can't think of anything else. So I'm just relaxing and waiting! Having a mad phase of watching one born every minute and YouTube videos on anything new born :haha:
36 weeks today!!!!!


----------



## Young414

Rachel- Glad you've joined me at 36 weeks! YAY HONEYDEW! lol also glad that you are home again!! :happydance: 

I have yet to pack my bag....I REALLY should do that...SOON! Ugh! I can see myself now, trying to pack during labor....Tonight...going to do it tonight! I MUST!! hold me to it ladies.. lol


----------



## Megan252

Glad to hear you're being monitored Lucy. Thinking of you and hope that your BP goes down.

Rachel - glad to hear you're home! Nice work on all the preparation. I was lying in bed last night thinking that we had to get the carseat in!!!

Young - the stuff for my bag is mostly out&#8230;.I just have to actually pack it! Every night I stare at it thinking I should get on that. I guess it's a step in the right direction.

Hope everyone has a good day! It's ridiculously cold here today so me and DS are hibernating again.


----------



## Megan252

Oh and Happy 36 weeks Young and Rachel!!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies still no news but BP seems to have come down a bit so waiting on the 24 hr urine for a definite answer, I don't know when I'll go home so it's a wait and see 

Hope you ladies get your bags packed glad mine has been ready it was grab and go yest. I'll let y'all know when I get an update 

Happy new weeks again :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sorry your in hospial Lucy, glad thy are keeping an eye on you though, hope your headache gets away! 

I still havnt packed my bag :wacko: 

I said it in your journal markswife but gorgeous gorgeous photos of your princess xx


----------



## Lucy529

Small update : 

Headache still lingering :( they've given me better meds but it just won't go. My reg specialist (the one I like) explained that it looks like I'm getting pre-e they're waiting on my urine testing which will be done around 6 tonight and then around 9 depending on the results I might get induced. If test come back normal they'll reevaluate and see what the next step will be one thing he guaranteed is I'm not going home until he's delivered. I'm ok with that bc we're getting monitored closely 

Will update as soon as I know something. 

Bags packed yet? I'm going to nag y'all til it's done :D Young ? LOL


----------



## Megan252

sounds like you're in the right place Lucy! Hope you start feeling better soon. Also exciting you might get to meet little Ivan soon :) Thanks for the update and keep us posted&#8230;..I'm finishing packing my back tonight&#8230;..


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ooooo Lucy keep us posted!! Your making me think I should pack sooner lol


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy I was only packed bc I was told to at 29 weeks when they found the cord problem, so glad bc when I took my shower they only have baby shampoo and shower gel but the cheapie kind LOL but better safe than sorry :)


----------



## Lyndzo

Had another U/S today, she was breathing and sucking a lot and very squirmy. They said she looks great. I still think she's coming early.

We got some great photos of Quinn's face. Here's my favourite! (Sorry for the glare, I have to scan it properly later lol)
 



Attached Files:







34w4d_1.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lucy529

Aaw so cute glad all is going well :)


----------



## Young414

Lyndzo- She's gorgeous! I love it! 

Lucy - :blush: ummm... no....haven't packed yet... lol 

Emmy- we really need to get on this bag packing thing! lol 

Megan- still hibernating?? :haha: 

AFM- I have REALLY begun nesting. Last night, I got home from work, and threw something in the junk drawer, only to realize how desperately that needed to be organized..So I organized it...then the medicine cabinet above that..then vacumming, mopping, dusting...didn't stop until 11pm...BAD IDEA! Now my ankles and feet look like sausages.. I thought sleeping would help, but it didn't. They still look that way this morning. 

Also, acid reflux has started. I would be sleeping and wake up and have to sit up for a few minutes for the acid to go back down..it was really strange. I've never had that before. 

So today, if nesting kicks in again, I will channel that to the bag!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Megan252

Definitely still hibernating Young! It's -40 here today with the windchill. I think it's supposed to start getting better tomorrow. I would LOVE to be in Florida today!!
Sorry to hear about the reflux, I'm having the same. Definitely take it easy!

Lyndzo, great pic! Thanks for sharing. 

Hi everyone!!! I have nothing exciting to say except I'm cold&#8230;haha


----------



## Lucy529

Megan that is COLD :( stay inside ugh it's cloudy and cold today with chance of snow 

Young yes channel those nesting urges to the bag LOL sorry about the acid reflux I had to end up taking meds it was so horrible 

No new update yet so still just wait and see :( wish they had some answers for me


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Are you still in hospital Lucy?


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel :wave: yep still will luckily be here til I deliver drs are coming to talk to me later today

Edit: not luckily but likely I'm ready to go home I miss my hubby and my pup and well I just want to be home :cry:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha young I did this 2 weeks ago! I started clearing out a cupboard that had junk in, I found letters from 2010. Then I cleared the cupboard in the kitchen with all the dry foods and tins cus that needed a clear out and wiped inside all the cupboards, this is not my normal behaviour! I just want everything to be nice for when he gets here so mess really upsets me. Ironic that I am too tired and physically in pain to complete all these tasks comfortably!


----------



## markswife10

Thank you everyone <3 :) I've been keeping up some with all of your pregnancies! I can't wait for all of your LO's to be born <3 

Thinking of you Lucy! So glad they are keeping a close watch on you! I hope they have answers for you soon!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy LOL funny what hormones makes us do I so want to go home and do things I'm already home sick :(


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Heidi just waiting on second 24 hour urine test again. My hubby stayed with me last night but went home leaving me all emotional :( then I heard then wheel a baby that was crying and tears just started pouring

I just want to go home :cry:


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Heidi just waiting on second 24 hour urine test again. My hubby stayed with me last night but went home leaving me all emotional :( then I heard then wheel a baby that was crying and tears just started pouring

I just want to go home :cry:


----------



## Megan252

Big hugs Lucy, sorry that you're dealing with all of this waiting. Hopefully you find something out soon. Thinking of you!


----------



## Lucy529

Just found out its severe pre-e getting induced tonight 

My hubby is having to drive back after just getting home :( FX for a safe and smooth delivery will update when I can :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Omg Lucy you are getting induced, that means you are going to meet Ivan very very soon!! Sorry you have pre e though. Good luck giving birth I hope it all goes well, I can't wait to see him! Xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lucy I'm thinking of you. I know you're gonna do great and baby Ivan will be here before you know it. 35 weeks is a good age too. Update when you can but we know it'll be a bit crazy.
Loads of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Megan252

Good luck Lucy!! Hope everything is going smoothly. So exciting that you get to meet Ivan soon!!! Can't wait to hear the update. HUGS HUGS HUGS!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Quick update :

After about 13 hours of contractions and no advancing I gave in and had the epidural omg what a relief. I'm on my third suppository dose to soften cervix but I don't think anything is happening I'm tired and just ready to get him out if by tonight nothing happens I'm headed for a c section tho tbh I'm pushing for one sooner


----------



## Young414

Omg Lucy!! :hugs: I'm so happy that you get to meet Ivan so soon! Slightly jealous! Hopefully things go smoother. And I know you didn't want the epidural, but 13 hours is SUCH A LONG TIME!! Good job for going that long!! Thinking of you! Update when you can sweetheart!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ow 13 hours and no advancing! I would have done the same thing! You must be exhausted! Keep going Lucy, it won't be much longer xxxxx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hope you're ok Lucy. Sounds like you've been a trouper!


----------



## Lyndzo

OMG! Sorry I'm late to replying. You are going to see Ivan so soon. FX you are comfortable. Can't wait to see him! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Sorry it took so long had to spend a day in ICU bc of some issues after section but all is well so in love still hard for me to believe he's mine 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_9a65df926f233dbcbf420c19d35f04e9_zps3631530c.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_eeb89a3486fb222484061f19f5fe6e3d_zps51557bc7.jpg


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Wow Lucy congratulations!! He's so cute and tiny, how much does he weigh? Hope you are doing ok after the surgery.
Can't believe you've got your little man already. It feels like I've got ages yet!!
Massive hugs and congrats xxx


----------



## Megan252

Congratulations Lucy! He is so sweet. I am jealous you guys got to meet!! Glad all is well now and hope you have a speedy recovery!! Take care of yourself and you're little man :)


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies he's weighing in at 4lb 12oz.and 17 inches long. He's in NICU until he can eat on his own but working on it :) a better pic

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/d47911f4a7b892f56ee85913dc0d60f9_zpsfd204b2a.jpg


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Wow he's got so much hair!!


----------



## Lucy529

LOL Rachel yes he does !! :D


----------



## Young414

Omg!! How precious! Congrats Lucy! And I love how much hair he has!!!! So precious! Thinking of you and hoping for a speedy recovery. Eeeeek. I am so just ecstatic! Can't get over it!! So happy for you!! Sorry. Lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awwwww!! Congratulations!! He is so so cute! And has so much hair! Congratulations mummy! I can't believe these babies are inside us, how do they fit??

Hope it wasn't too hard, how did it go? Xx


----------



## Young414

Emmy- I immediately was taken aback when I saw Ivan...I thought to myself...I have a small child that is developed that far currently swimming around in my uterus....O.M.G! It's all becoming so real!! How do they fit?! Wonders of the female reproductive system! :D 

I had such a rough night last night :( I had BH starting around 10 and they just didn't let up. Almost to the point where I thought about waking DH to take me to the hospital, just to check me. The only reason I didn't was because I have an appointment today at 1:00, so I will be able to bring up the BH along with a couple other things...maybe she'll check and see how far I'm dilated and effaced today. Considering I was 1cm at 32 weeks...I am thinking that Little Miss Violet may be making her apperance sooner rather than later...although, that may be just me hoping lol I will let you know what comes of the appointment! 

BTW!!! I PACKED MY BAGS! I didn't include as much stuff as some of you other ladies...but I think I have the necessities. Even took DH with me to the store to pick up "hospital snacks" :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Young good job on getting bags done :) very proud of you :thumbup:

Emmy I had a few complications from some meds during the section but for the most part everything is getting better once off this iv I can go see Ivan more easily right now it's a whole production :( but spending time with him is worth it 

I still wonder how he fit in there too he's tiny but still it's amazing watching him and my hubby they look so alike I love it, I could stare at him for hours <3


----------



## Young414

oh lucy- how awesome! SO SO happy for you! I can't wait! Getting more anxious everyday. I can't get over how adorable he is!! :D


----------



## Megan252

That's so sweet Lucy! I'm so happy for you and your family. I can't wait to hold my little man.

Young - so sorry you're having so many BH's. I've been getting them off and on and that's annoying enough. Good luck at your appointment today. 

I have my 36 week appointment today so they'll be checking to see if I'm dilated at all&#8230;.as well as the dreaded GBS test. Last time I tested positive, which isn't a huge deal but I'd rather not have to deal with the antibiotics if I can! Fingers crossed for a negative result.

Lucy you're gonna be happy because I also packed my bag :) I was lying in bed last night and all my stuff was staring at me on the dresser so I finished up&#8230;.just the last minute stuff left to go in. I was thinking I'd just make a list and put it on my bag to make things easier on the big day.


----------



## Young414

Megan- Thanks. And YAY! on your bagged packed. I also left a list on he very top of the bag with last minute needs. I also put where they were located, just in case somebody besides hubby ends up having to grab it from the house. I can see Momma calling me now..."Where is this?!" "Where is that?!" "Do the dogs stay in or go out?!" lol

Fx'd for a negative GBS test


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Well done ladies on getting the bags packed. Thought it was about time I posted a bump picture! Can't believe these babies could come anytime now eeeeeeek!!


----------



## Megan252

That's a really good idea Young. I'm gonna add that info to my list. Just got home from the Doctor, she said I'm 1cm dilated but baby is still up high&#8230;.which is common with your second apparently. We're having another big snow storm, haha. I can't believe it! Driving was a disaster but I live close so no big deal.

Hope everyone is having a good day!! Hugs to Hayley and Ivan :)


----------



## Young414

AH! Rachel! Your bump is so beautiful!!!! Glad you posted it!! 

Megan- Glad everything is going well. 1cm..you're on your way!


----------



## Megan252

Rachel you look great!!!


----------



## Young414

Well since Rachel posted, I figured I'd jump on the band wagon. btw rachel..Love the crib in the background. :D

36+5

Appointment went well. Very routine. Although, I asked her to check me. Seems I am still 1 cm, and at the -2 Station..but I am now 50% effaced.

Getting there!
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxemmyxx

What's the GBS test? :wacko: I'm clueless

I don't know what effaced means either? And is it normal for you ladies to have that checked? I havnt been checked and they havnt mentioned its going to happen at my next midwife appt?? 

Rachel your bump is lovely, no stretch marks (I'm jealous)

Well I haven't actually packed the bag yet but I have laid out everything that needs to go in the bag in the nursery so it s ready to go. I have his feeling that I'm going to go overdue! I don't feel like he wants to come out anytime soon. 

Lucy sorry you had complications, but now you have your beautiful boy in our arms it probably seems like nothing. Women become warriors once they have given birth, nothing is a big deal as long as they have their baby!
I always think this, millions of women have traumatic things happen to them during childbirth but no one mentions it cus there is a cute baby! If you weren't pregnant and had to have major surgery or 20 stitches in your fanny everyone would be really worried! Lol just one of my crazy thoughts

Young sorry about your BH, sounds like hard work! But maybe your uterus will be so ready your little one will just shoot out easily! I havnt had any BH so I think my uterus is lazy and won't evict him, slightly worried...


----------



## Young414

Emmy- I wouldn't be worried. I never truly felt them until last night. I thought I had before a couple times, but it was obvious last night. I am sure you will feel them. On the upside, if you dont, maybe the ACTUAL contractions won't be so bad for you....you never know :D 

I know all the terminology because I research WAY too much. 

I got checked because at 32 weeks I went into Labor and Delivery with back pain. and the only reason she checked me this week was because I asked her too. They will start checking you probably about 37+ weeks. That seems to be the norm. 

GBS is the Group B Strep test. They swab slightly in your vagina and down to your rectum. up to 30% test positive for it and live their entire lives without symptoms. The reason they check, though, is because since the baby will be sliding out of that area, it can cause certain sickness and problems if you are positive. The only thing they would be different if you were positive is give you an antibiotic IV during labor. This is normally tested between 35 and 37 weeks. 

I'll send you a link to "what to expect" where they talk about effacement and the like..But i warn you..it may lead to excessive research. lol 

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/your-body/week-37/effacement-and-dilation.aspx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy that cracked me up!! But you're right we're happy to take anything for out little ones.
After my mc I tested positive for GBS. They will give me antibiotics this time if my waters are broken for more than 12 hours or my temp goes up.
In the uk I don't think they check our cervix unless there's a problem or until we go into L&D.
I've got no belly stretch marks but have strangely got some on the underside of just my right boob!!!
I have BH when I'm too active- the nights are just uncomfortable now, it's amazing how much I took for granted- like just being able to get up off the bed!!


----------



## Megan252

Don't think they'll be checking my cervix again until I go into labour. Seems like they only check at around 36 weeks here&#8230;.and then maybe if I really pushed to have it checked again.

And I totally agree with your comments about women being warriors during child birth. Once the baby arrives and is ok, that's all that matters :)


----------



## Young414

I always forget that we have women from other countries on here...silly me...Agreed! Women are warriors!


----------



## Lucy529

Cute bumps ladies!!! I actually miss him kicking me. 

Emmy don't worry I had no idea what certain things meant still don't. Your so right the section was traumatic but I'd do it all over again for him. I think I would of gone over too if my BP hadn't acted up I only got to 1cm after the 17 hours of total labor they let me do then they went to c section the last 4 hours I was loopy from pain meds and numb so didn't feel much 

Can't wait to start seeing your babies :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks Young I shall read up now, don't worry I am a researcher too, but those things must have passed me by. Defo never heard of GBS. I am having bloods taken next week, they never mentioned a swab though, we shall see! 

Speaking of researching and knowing stuff, I go to ante natal classes on a Friday night and the women/couples there know absolutely nothing, it is shocking! I know everything they cover in the classes pretty much just from reading and being on here and talking to new mothers and watching OBEM of course! But these women know nothing. They had never heard of forceps or ventouse last week. I thought bloody hell it's a good job your at this class otherwise you would have been in for one hell of a shock during child birth :dohh: imagine them whacking those big forceps out, they would be terrified! I spose some women think it's best not to know too much.


----------



## Megan252

Young are you having any issues with cramping since you got checked? I've been having loads and lots of Braxton hicks since I left the clinic. Uncomfortable!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy LOL I'm so glad I have you guys it's funny some of the nurses say things to me and when I explain how I understand it they are shocked LOL especially being a FTM 

Megan might be the start of something?


----------



## Young414

Megan- oh yes!!! They haven't really stopped. Took my breath away while I was in the shower. She warned me if that though. Hopefully we can both barrel through this lol


----------



## markswife10

Lucy, Ivan is too cute :) I feel the same about my C-section. I had always hoped I could have natural childbirth, but would do a C-section all over again for her and any future kids. I would have had to have one anyway with my placenta previa (it was still over my cervix at 27 weeks, it likely wasn't going to move enough for me to try natural if I'd made it to term).


----------



## markswife10

Wow Emmy, it is crazy how little the other women in your class know! I couldn't imagine not researching everything, lol! I even surprise my OBGYN when I start talking about TTC/pregnancy/childbirth/birth control because I've done so much research on these things, haha


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife it's not easy the recovery but well worth it in the end :) I didn't progress at all so it was needed so from now it's a c section if I decide to have another 

Happy new weeks ladies


----------



## markswife10

You ladies look adorable with your bumps! Can't believe everyone in this group is getting so close! Eeek!!! 

Side note: I feel like I am so ahead of all of you with my baby girl (she was 2 months old Monday, 9 weeks old today), even though she's only 36 weeks 4 days gestation today. Crazy!


----------



## Lucy529

Heidi congrats on new week for little Hayley she is so precious


----------



## markswife10

Thank you Lucy :) <3


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Morning ladies! How's everyone doing? Can't believe I'm 37 weeks today- it's so crazy!!! I had a growth scan at the hospital this week and his head was so low they had to take approximate measurements, the girl really struggled! He's quite big (90th) centile and at the moment back to back!! Doc said he may turn before the end but I could be in for a difficult time :( ah well, as long as he gets here safe that's all that matters.
I'm having my flu and whooping cough vaccines today- I'm a bit late!
Took a breast feeding class yesterday- really good info but pretty funny all us ladies practicing putting dolls on our boobs!!!
Young- happy 37 weeks for yesterday :)
Emmy- some people are worrying at my classes too. I sit there and wonder how they are gonna cope when reality kicks in.
Lucy- hope you and Ivan are doing ok. Any word on when u can take him home?
Markswife- hope Hayley is doing good. Can you take her home soon? Would be a good Xmas present!
Megan and lyndzo- hi!!! Xxx

Any still prego ladies had any labour signs? We need to start labour watch! It's all quiet here for now!


----------



## markswife10

yay for 37 weeks Rachel! Sounds like you are getting all ready! 

Hayley is slowly meeting milestones but she still needs to get to where she is eating all of her feeds by bottle (she had 50% in the last 24 hours so she's getting there), she is slowly weaning her oxygen and she has to have no heart rate drops for a week before they will send her home. We will see if she makes Christmas or not.


----------



## Lucy529

Heidi glad Hayley is doing better and better :D 

Rachel your close can't wait to see everyone's babies 
No word on when Ivan will be coming home he needs to be able to feed on a bottle for 48 hrs then he can come home he eats some but not much we're still trying


----------



## markswife10

Lucy, sounds like we are waiting on the same thing basically (except Hayley is on oxygen still, but they said she can come home on oxygen if she has to, but she DOES have to be eating from a bottle completely). Come on babies, let's get to the bottles little ones! ;)


----------



## Megan252

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been MIA but my little man is here!! I haven't had a chance to read any posts but I'll try and catch up.

My water broke at 4:30 am on December 10th. I wasn't having any contractions so they started me on oxytocin. I stalled at 4cm for the longest time and then all of a sudden went from 5-10 in about 20 minutes, pushed for 30 minutes and out he came!!! I did get an epidural about half way through the day though. So Emmett Ryan was born at 7:49pm :)

He's currently in NICU because of some breathing problems so I've been spending most of my time there (I was discharged yesterday). I'm happy to say that he's improved a lot and now breathing on his own and his feeding tube is out. 

For some reason I can't post pictures, I'll try again later! I'll try to catch up with everyones posts soon!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Oh wow congratulations Megan!!! Lovely name and happy your little man is doing well. Ahhhh, all these babies arriving it's so exciting :)
Can't wait for pics Megan xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Megan congrats !!!! Glad he's doing well :)


----------



## Megan252

Here he is!! We got to breast feed tonight and he did a really good job after a LOT of unsuccessful tries. Thank goodness for the NICU nurses.
 



Attached Files:







Emmett.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Well done Megan that's great . He's adorable xxx


----------



## Young414

Oh my gosh Megan! How precious! Congratulations! He is SO handsome!!!! 

heidi- Glad to hear that Hayley is doing well! She just continues to improve!! :D

Lucy- Glad to hear Ivan is also doing well! Great job ladies!!

AFM- I have had the flu for 4 straight days. It was the pits. there was NOTHING I could take but Tylenol and my doc advised me against taking it. She said at 32 weeks, baby is making some changes and my immune system works on its lowest level to ensure that my body doesn't try to kick her out. Taking Tylenol will relieve pain for a bit, but it makes my immune system even worse. Today, I am back at work, but just barely...Pregnancy+the flu=the pits!! 

On an upside- I am so excited for all of us. Those who have had babies, and those of us still patiently waiting! We ARE SO CLOSE! can't wait for updates. 

Sorry I didn't get to everyone! But I'm glad to see all the posts!! :D :hi:


----------



## Lucy529

Aaaw Megan congrats !!!!! 

I'm just now working on my milk supply after talking to Ivan's NICU drs they all looked in bf with my meds and I'll be able to :)


----------



## Young414

that's great news Lucy! :D


----------



## markswife10

Congrats on your little man Megan he's adorable!!! How much did he weigh? Enjoy him :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Wow Megan congrats!!! He is so lovely I want to give him a cuddle!! How much did he weigh? Any idea when you will be able to take him home?

Lucy and markswife I hope your little ones start drinking all their milk from their bottles so you can take them home, I want to cuddle them too xx

I can't believe babies are being born :wacko: I am so happy for all of you but it's terrifying me! We are in a pregnancy group and now it's all going to end :cry: I know I am a weirdo but I hate things ending lol even though I will get the best present ever at the end so I am sure I will forget all about being pregnant but right now I'm like nooooo stay inside I don't want to stop being pregnant. Plus I'm scared of going into labour and having a baby to look after. Maybe this is just a phase I'm going through? Maybe next week I will be desperate to get him out :haha:

Young I had that terrible cold thing last week too, I had 3 days off work, couldn't take anything, I felt awful!! I am still snotty now but feel more human. I didn't know that about the immune system though so maybe that's why I got ill. OH has it now and keeps moaning and I keep looking at him silently thinking I might kill him if he carries on haha, try being pregnant, getting no sleep, not being able to take anything at the same time as being ill!


----------



## Megan252

Thanks Ladies. I'm so in love with him. He weighed 6 lbs 11 oz, which is a great weight for 36 weeks. 

WE ARE HOME!! I'm so excited. He took a big turn for the better yesterday and I got to spend the night with him in the NICU overnight suite. He is taking food really well and we're slowly getting the hang of breast feeding. Right now I'm bf'ing, pumping, and supplementing so it's a lot of work at feeding time, but hopefully we'll make it to just bf'ing.

Lucy so glad to hear your medication doesn't interfere! I had a horrible time with my first so I'm hopeful this time will go much better.

Young I'm sorry to hear you're sick :( I hope you're starting to feel better.

I'm so excited to see more little ones!! No matter how your labour works out you ladies are all gonna kick ass so don't be worried.


----------



## Lyndzo

Oh my gosh, I'm sorry I missed all the excitement. Been so busy with little things lately, I need to slow down a bit. Especially since I'm ginormous LOL

Lucy, Megan - congrats on your beautiful babies! SO happy for you!

Everyone is looking fantastic!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

That's great news Megan. Hope your first night at home went ok :thumbup:

No real news here. I've had a few uncomfortable tightenings but nothing that's turned into anything! I'm still trying to decide if we go to our folks for Xmas. It's a 3 hour drive away. Think I'm just gonna see how I feel. I've got a hospital check on 23rd so if there's no sign of any action we'll probably take the trip. I'm really hoping baby stays in till January!


----------



## xxemmyxx

This is my last week at work, so Frikkin excited!!!


----------



## Young414

xxemmyxx said:


> This is my last week at work, so Frikkin excited!!!

Mine too! We can celebrate together on Friday! Lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young I feel like a whinger! You have done 2 whole more weeks than me at work! But I am so so so so so ready to stop, I am exhausted. I cry most days ( in private) cus I just feel so tired. Hormones :wacko:

This time of year is busy and stressful as it is, especially cus I'm a teacher too so we had our Christmas carol concert today, tomorrow Christmas parties etc etc all added stress! I can't wait to put my feet up and enjoy these last couple of weeks relaxing until the baby is here! 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Young414

Emmy- you are not a whiner. lol my job is easy-cheesy. I sit at a desk and type all day. It isn't great sometimes. Like right now when I am exhausted and have no stimulation to keep me up besides Violet jabbing me every now and again. Your job seems much more demanding!! Can't wait though. I can't stop myself from researching..CONSTANTLY.. (impending signs of labor, chances of going into labor at xx weeks) anything with the word labor in it..I'm looking up! lol COME ON VIOLET!! DADDY AND I ARE GETTING ANXIOUS AND IMPATIENT!! lol 

Hope everyone is doing well! :D Responses are getting slower and slower as more women have their babies and the rest of us are just waiting! busy busy time!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha I know I bet it's just me left here on my own overdue talking to myself! :haha:


----------



## Young414

xxemmyxx said:


> Haha I know I bet it's just me left here on my own overdue talking to myself! :haha:

HAHAHAHA! That actually made me laugh so hard!! lol And I'm in such a quiet office! lol :blush: If I come back on here and I see several posts in a row from you talking to yourself..I will worry about you! lol :haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

I worry about me too!! I hope everyone still comes on here to chat, I get so sad at the end of things, it will be like the end of an era! No more pregnancy chat...until next time I spose!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm here I'm here I'm here!!!
No real news. Had mw appt today, everything is fine- he's not back to back anymore...hope he stays that way! Finished my birth plan- young I'm a crazy researcher at the moment too- labour signs and baby positions and belly mapping!!!
Remember in the beginning when every time we went tony he toilet we panicked about seeing discharge or blood? I've started to over examine everything again- any spotting/discharge- have I peed a bit or are my waters leaking!! I'm going CRAZY!!
We should set up a new thread in the parenting section when we've had our babies so we can stay in touch and moan and worry about all the new things!!!


----------



## Young414

Rachel- I TOTALLY agree!! Brilliant idea! and yes, now when I go to the bathroom, I'm hoping to see a tinge of pink and I don't want to be in the shower too long anymore because I am afraid it'll break and because of all the water I somehow won't know it broke. I know, I know, I sound mad..but honestly! I am just so anxious, excited, impatient and hopelessly scared all at once!! Can't wait! You somehow have to let us know if you go into labor, rachel..I know B&B will be the last thing on your mind..but I'm going to REALLY try! lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'll definitely post here when I go into labour! Hope you all do too!!


----------



## Megan252

HI Ladies! I can't wait for one of you to go into labour!! I really wanted to post while I was in the hospital&#8230;I couldn't access BNB from my phone :( I was thinking of you ladies though! 

Emmett is doing really well. He's breast feeding like a champ but I still have to pump and top him up with either formula or breast milk (if I have it) because he was early. My nipples are screaming, haha, sorry TMI. He had his check up today and his jaundice is getting much better. I'm feeling good, healing is going well.

I heard from my doc today that apparently if you are GBS positive you have a higher chance of your water breaking early?? I had no clue. My water broke first with this pregnancy and my son (I was GBS positive last time)&#8230;my results weren't back in time this time but she was assuming that maybe I was positive again.

Anyway! Hope everyone is doing well with their little ones/hanging in there! I was SO ready to be done with pregnancy so I can only imagine how you guys are feeling.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Sounds like things are going well Megan :) more pictures please!!
I'm GBS positive. Really hope my waters don't go early. I want a January baby- mostly because the school year goes jan-dec in Norway so if we move back he'll either be the youngest or oldest in class. BUT, if he comes now, he comes now!! It's pretty nerve wracking!

Young and Emmy- hope your last week of work is going ok. Maternity leave is a dream!!


----------



## Young414

Update: Went to my OB appointment. She measured my belly and said that I am small. She checked the measurements from last week and I am even smaller than i was last week. She seemed slightly concerned but told me not to lose sleep over it. I have a sonogram Friday morning to check the amniotic fluid, the cord, she size and movements in general. FRIDAY SEEMS SO FAR AWAY AFTER NEWS LIKE THAT!! I just have to pay REALLY close attention to her kick counts until then. I feel like i'm back in the first trimester worried about everything.... staying calm though..She and I will make it through this together :D


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Young- try not to stress to much (though I know you will) bump size often goes down a bit as baby drops. Mine was 36cm for 3 weeks but baby was growing fine and scan shows 90th centile!! Really good you're having a scan though. If she's moving normally then she's happy and getting enough blood supply, but definitely call someone if you're at all worried xxx


----------



## Young414

Thank you Rachel. I was worried last night some. But her heart rate was normal, she moving normally..I'm going on with my days as if she didn't say anything..(or trying to at least). Stress will only make matters worse :) Hope you get the due date you are hoping for. He will come when he comes, but being the youngest in school can be difficult... so FX'd!! Either way, he will be perfect!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young try not to worry! Fundal height isn't always very accurate, I am sure she is fine xx

Rachel I CAN'T wait to join you on maternity leave!! 2 more days


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave: sorry I've been MIA been a bit busy, Ivan came home yest so we've been busy getting used to being home 

Young hope the u/s shows that she's growing and doing just fine hugs as I know your stressed

Hope you ladies that are going on maternity enjoy it


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lucy- that's so great that Ivan is home, I'm so happy for you all. How has it been?
38 weeks today :)


----------



## Young414

Rachel- Congrats on 38 weeks!! 

Emmy- Only one more day and we are on leave!!!

Lucy- Thank you for he well wishes! So glad that Ivan is home. I am sure having a new little man in the house takes some adjusting! :D


----------



## Lucy529

Happy new weeks ladies :) 

It's def an adjustment but love bring a mommy still strange tho he is tiny 
We had been doing good on the bf but can't get a pump until next Friday and the one my boss is giving me the lady that had it keeps forgetting to return the power cord which i need Ivan refuses the boob now and I've tried hand expressing but seems my milk us drying up :( so we're doing formula


----------



## Lyndzo

Hope you're all doing great!

36w4d today. Had an OB appt, still measuring 2 weeks ahead. The ultrasound from 34 weeks had Quinn at 6.38 pounds! 95% percentile! I'm having a big baby and it scares the crap outta me!


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo remember those are just estimates, tho it is scary to think about it.

FINALLY got the power cord for the breast pump and taking a supplement to get a better supply of milk, although he doesn't like the boob I'm going to keep trying, I really want to be successful FX for a better milk supply


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Keep trying Lucy. The more you use the breast the better your supply will be. Fingers crossed for you.
Lyndzo- try not to worry. These measurements are always off. Mine keep going from 90th to 70th and back again (on scan) so things change and aren't accurate. If Quinn is big in sure you'll do a fab job of pushing her out anyway!!
Lucky for me-being 6ft tall and not 'petite' I'm not too worried if he's huge!!
Young- hope the scan goes ok today and happy last day at work- Emmy too :)
Megan and Heidi- hope things are going well with your little ones xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel thanks I'm trying but have noticed less and less milk, I guess I gotta make a trip to the store to get some formula just in case


----------



## Young414

Thank you Rachel! 

Fingers crossed for you Lucy! I really hope that things start looking up in the BF department for you! Like Rachel said, just keep trying! 

Lyndzo- I agree to try not to worry about the measurements. A friend of mine was told her baby was about 9lbs at 40 weeks..at 40w1d he was born and only weighed 7lb5oz...so just take a breath. And even if Quinn is large, you'll do great! :D

Emmy- LAST DAY OF WORK!!! YAY! :happydance: 

Hello all you other gorgeous ladies out there :hi:

AFM- had my ultrasound this morning. Went a little differently than I expected. A man was doing it for me and had a very thick accent. Unfortunately, DH wasn't with me due to the short notice and not being able to take off of work. I mention that because the forst thing he asked was, "How tall is the father of this baby?" "umm..about 6'4"-6'5"." "Ah..I believe she will be taking after dad..she's all legs in there!" HAHA wonderful..explains why I can't belly map her properly! lol 

I asked him a couple of questions throughout the exam and he just kept responding with "I will give you answers at the end.." WELL FINE! 

So at the end, he said that she is measuring about 36w5d but that is just an average. She seems to be weighing about 6lb5oz. He head is a little small, but nothing to worry about and her femur is very large compared to the rest of her little body.....seems I am carrying around a disporportionate munchkin in there! :haha: He still said that I could go into labor anyday and to keep my next appointment with the doctor on monday...I still feel like I misunderstood some of the things that he said, so on Monday I am going to ask my doctor if there are any notes in my files from the ultrasound and see if she can explain them to me. 

I'm ready to get this show on the road!! :D fx'd she comes soon.. (but when she is ready) ;)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats on having Ivan home Lucy! Keep trying with the bf, I hope you get more success xx

Young glad your scan went well, it sounds like she is so tall she has slowed down on the growing to make room for all those legs! 

Lyndzo I think having a lovey chubby baby is great :thumbup:

And finally woooooohhhoooooooooo!!! I made it! I didn't think I ever would but I made it till the end of the week! Christmas holidays and maternity leave!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm switching off my 6am alarm for a whole year! And replacing it with a baby lol

Congrats young too on maternity leave!

And hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay Emmy!!! :)
Young- glad the scan went ok, though it's frustrating you didn't get a clear picture of what's going on. My baby is disproportionate too but opposite to u. Shortish legs and big head/body. The consultant said not to worry and it didn't really mean anything as long as all the measurements were within normal range. Hope your doctor can explain it a bit better. 
I've been having a bit of anxiety/nerves today. Can't help starting to worry that something might go wrong. I know it's because I'm so close to having him here. I feel like it's the early days all over again!!


----------



## Young414

Rachel- That is exactly how I feel. Early days again! Soon though, we all will have little babies and will be talking about Poop, vomit, pacifiers, and being up all night! Can't Wait! lol :D


----------



## markswife10

We are doing well :) Hayley is still growing like a weed, and hopefully is on the road to going home soon enough. She had a setback at the beginning of the week after having her immunizations and an eye exam in the same 24 hours, but she is catching up again. She still has to get down to where she was on her oxygen, but she is getting there.

Here's a new pic of our little punkin <3
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4762.jpg


----------



## Lyndzo

markswife10 said:


> We are doing well :) Hayley is still growing like a weed, and hopefully is on the road to going home soon enough. She had a setback at the beginning of the week after having her immunizations and an eye exam in the same 24 hours, but she is catching up again. She still has to get down to where she was on her oxygen, but she is getting there.
> 
> Here's a new pic of our little punkin <3
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4762.jpg

OMG look how big she is getting! She's so beautiful! <3

Thanks ladies for the reassurance, I hope you are all right. I'm nervous if I have to have a C-Section (not for the procedure but for the possibility of throwing up from the medication. I've been told I can be given Gravol in advance). I think my fear is also a little bit of the fact I've had to deal with being overweight for so long, I don't want her to go through that. Hopefully she's longer rather than chubbier! :)


----------



## Megan252

Hi Ladies! Congrats on the start of your maternity leaves! Enjoy the sleep now :)

Markswife Hayley is gorgeous, glad to hear she is catching up. 

Lucy good luck with breast feeding. I struggled a lot with my first so I can sympathize with what you're going through. I took fenugreek tabs and it helped with my supply. But after mastitis twice and horrible latching problems I only lasted 8 weeks. Is there lactation consultants that you can access? They are a great resource. Please don't be too hard on yourself. I have my fingers crossed everything comes together and works out, but formula is ok too.

Emmett is doing really well. The lack of sleep is starting to kick in, but overall we're doing great. Here's an updated picture :)

Hope everyone is doing well. I am patiently waiting for the next little one to arrive!! You are all going to do great.
 



Attached Files:







Dec 19.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Markswife and Megan- lovely pictures. So glad things are going well for Hayley and Emmett x


----------



## Lucy529

Heidi glad Hayley us catching up again :) FX she goes home soon 

Megan I'm trying the fanugreek but it just doesn't seem to help I get less and less milk at each pump even let Ivan try bf but he cries bc nothing comes out so I've been using formula which I'm fine with at least I know I tried, him being healthy is the important thing. I take naps with him when possible to catch up some sleep but it's def not easy I can't wait until my hubby is done with work so had can help me.

Can't wait to see new arrivals so exciting.
Today we got a visit from a nurse to check on Ivan's oxygen and weight and some how they've (the nurse and pediatrician) mis communicated and are now saying Ivan has lost a significant amount of weight from wed when he had his first visit with the pediatrician to today which can't be bc he's eating more than before so I'm freakin out and another reason to use formula to know how much he's getting the stress isn't helping so now they want to know exactly how much he's eating the dirty diapers and so on although when she checked him she said he's doing very well for being a preemie I can't wait until he's older, although I want to enjoy this stage as much as possible the stress and worry is horrible


----------



## JohnsonGirl

My waters have gone- eeeeeeeeek!!!!! Having mild contractions- they feel very low at the moment, like period pain. Can't believe this is it, I'm freaking out!!!!! No January baby for me!!


----------



## Megan252

yay Rachel!!!! Good luck and keep us posted!!!


----------



## Lucy529

OMG Rachel !!!!! Good Luck can't wait for an update :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Wow Rachel!! Good luck!! And update update!!

I am definitely going to be in here on my own lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

He's here! Happened very quickly. Birth story later.
We're both fine. He's Alexander John. Born at 4:15, 8lb 3oz- all on 2 paracetemol!! Totally knackered!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh my goodness!!! Congratulations!! Rachel you make it sound so easy lol
Birth story and pics of little Alexander please!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Young414

Wowsers!! Can't wait for pictures! Get some rest and love on Alexander :) so excited!


----------



## Megan252

Love the name! Can't wait to hear the story and see pictures. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Yay!!! Congrats Rachel can't wait for pics of baby Alexander after you've rested of course. :D


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Rachel!!!! Can't wait for pics!!!!

Can't believe the babies are all coming now! So exciting! <3 

AFM, Hayley is doing good. She is weaning off of her oxygen flow pretty quickly and will likely be off of it pretty soon (she is actually breathing room air, just getting her off of the flow pressure). She's slowly working on her bottle feeding. Some days she takes a LOT and others she takes a little bit. They keep telling us that one day it will click and she will just eat like a champ. I just hope it is soon. For now they want me to try nursing her once a day to hopefully get her used to that (which is great because I REALLY want to breast feed her and be successful with it, and it would be great to really start that here where I have readily available assistance/advice from nurses and lactation consultants). Other than that, Hayley is 4lb 8.9oz and growing every day! She still has reflux pretty bad, she is getting 2 tsp of rice cereal with her bottles to help with that. Can't wait for her to come home! We are just hoping it won't be long now!


----------



## Megan252

So glad to hear Markswife! It sounds like Hayley is making great progress. 

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Lucy529

Heidi FX that she gets it soon I was told getting them to feed on a bottle was the most frustrating bc it takes a bit but she will just get it.
Ivan was getting tube and bottle fed during the day then that night it "clicked" for him. I'm sure she'll be home very soon


----------



## xxemmyxx

4lbs 8.9ozs Heidi that's so big! Compared to her birth weight she is doing so well! Hope the feeding clicks for her very soon xx

It's Christmas Eve!! Wooohoooo! I'm not really quite sure what to do with myself. Usually this time of year I am rushing around everywhere and visiting people. I have done everything I need to and now I'm in limbo till its time for baby to come! Spose I shall just put my feet up and watch Christmas films! My mom arrived yesterday so she is staying with us which is good cus she forced me to pack my bag properly so that's all done now apart from snacks and drinks which I need to add when the shops aren't like entering a war zone! 

Hmmmm I just have this feeling that baby isn't planning on coming out for a long while yet. I might need to take up a new hobby soon after all the Christmas fun has ended. It could be another 4 weeks if I go overdue....


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy I'm running around getting gifts for the hubs :) LOL we were not expecting to be home yet but glad we are so it's a rush now and got to get dinner going for tonight I'm not sure if he's having people over or not but I think he might. 

I keep thinking if I should get some wine for tonight so in the mood for it 
So far I scrubbed bathroom clean did our room cleaned the kitchen straightened the living room now I got to shower get all dolled up LOL and get 
Ivan in his 1st Xmas outfit LOL (we celebrate it tonight, so I guess we're going with that for Ivan at least this year) after he's fed oh I'm exhausted thinking about it all


----------



## Young414

Hello ladies!!!! Still can't wait for pictures of baby Alexander!! :D glad to hear the babies are doing well :) 

Me- we're gonna be in the thread forever!!! Lol. 

So, Saturday I overdid it and went for a 2.5 hour walk and after every three laps, I'd do one set of stadiums(very slowly of course). That afternoon, my ankles and hands were SO swollen!!!! I could feel BH contractions start later that night. I also had some back pain, and mild cramping. I seriously thought that was the night. I decided to sleep. Woke up, everything was gone. *sigh* 

Still just waiting and waiting

Come on Violet! Lol. I don't even care if she comes on Christmas now. I was afraid of that before... But now she just needs to come!!! Lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

Wow Lucy you sound like you need to take it easy and let everyone else do the work!! You have just had a baby remember! Get someone else cooking, forget the cleaning and sleep and cuddles with Ivan xx

Young your due date is 2 weeks before mine so i really am starting to think I'm going to be left in here on my own!! I am the same as you, get BH when I'm tired and then it goes away, I also get really swollen hands and feet by the end of the day, by morning they are fine again! No other labour signs here, he is way to comfy in there!

My pubic bones are hurting SO MUCH now! I have cried a couple of times it hurts that much, I don't know how to get comfy! 37 weeks tomoro on Christmas Day so I can officially say...get out baby!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy thanks Hun I'm just used to doing it all. I got everything done luckily the dinner was easy to do so didn't spend hours in the kitchen and my hubby helped out tons too. It ended up being just the three of us so that was nice, we even opened presents early. Ivan got tons of clothes but still to big for him to wear :( but soon. My boss got him a 1st Xmas outfit but he doesn't fit into it it's huge on him it's newborn size he wears preemie oh well he'll eventually fit it

Hope everyone had a great Xmas :D can't wait to meet the rest of the rainbows


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Merry Christmas ladies :xmas9:
Sorry for taking ages to update but time has gone a bit astray!!
Both Alexander and I are doing just great. We had to spend a night and day in the hospital to monitor me for bleeding due to my clotting issues but everything has been fine. We're home now and trying to adjust to the massive change. I've never been so excited and terrified and emotional all at the same time!! I can say that it's absolutely amazing, can't stop looking at little Alexander, I'm totally in awe :cloud9:
So here's my birth story: we went to some fiends for dinner on Saturday night, I was totally fine, no signs of anything. At their house my mucus plug went- very obvious and loads!! I told my hubby on the drive home and joked that it could mean going into labour now or still in 2 weeks. We got home about 10 and my water broke in the bathroom- gush onto the tiled floor. I froze and yelled my hubby- we both just stood and looked at the floor like idiots!! Anyway I put a pad on and waited to see, contractions started quickly coming every 4-6 minutes from the start. Felt like bad period pain from the start and just in my lower abdomen. I called l&d to let them know and check it was ok I was having low pains and not whole bump pressure- they said that was fine. I had a bath and 2 paracetamol. An hour later I couldn't stay at home anymore. The pains were just coming in rolls and I was a bit shocked at how bad it was at that stage so we went in. The 15 minute drive there was horrendous as I couldn't sit on my bum very well!! When we got there they wanted to check me and the baby. Problem was it was so painful to lay on the bed on my back and I was convinced I needed to poo!! Baby was fine and I was at 5cm (3.5hrs after water breaking) They wanted to keep the monitor on me but let me kneel on the bed. Things got pretty painful at that point and I tried gas and air but it made me sick. The only good thing was I could bite the tube and it calmed my breathing. My body started to push involuntarily and the midwife said it was a bit soon but they checked and baby was coming!! I turned onto my back and pushed like hell. Took quite a lot to push him out and they nearly had to cut me but I managed. The pushing was much less painful than the contractions, just exhausting. So baby popped out at 4:15am, 2.45hrs after arriving at hospital. I was so amazed when he came out and up onto my chest, I was pretty shocked!! He cried and waved his arms straight away so there was no time to worry about him. Dh cut the cord. It was amazing!!
So that's it really. Fast for a first time and very different from what I expected- mainly that the middle bit was the worst and it was all localised below my belly button. Think I was lucky. He was 8lb 3oz at 38+3 so in a way I'm glad he didn't go full term because he'd have been a good 9lbs- ouch!!
Anyway I'll try and attach pics.
Hope everyone else is ok. Can't wait to hear about new arrivals and birth stories.
Thanks ladies for being there. the last 9 months have been a lot easier to manage with all your support. Will definitely carry on in a parenting thread xxx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Baby Alexander :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Rachel he is gorgeous! Congratulations! Wow he was a big boy your right, imagine if you went over due! Sounds like you did so well and it was very quick! 

Merry Christmas everyone!!

I am 37 weeks today! Here is a pic of me and OH just about to sit down to a yummy Christmas dinner!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel he is adorable and yes he def would of been 9lb had he gone any further. So glad it was quickly. Enjoy your little family and Merry Christmas :hugs:

Emmy looking lovely happy 37 weeks your getting closer hope your dinner was yummy


----------



## Lucy529

Pics of Ivan in his Xmas clothes 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_ca71de601702f479b7dd3d5b10a13dcf_zps4b0cc2d8.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_f475cd2c972920f99bdf36bd7cfb87c8_zpsebb30141.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_f5d2b134e988f6876e821d0d85eefd98_zps14d5f027.jpg


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awwwww Lucy he is so so adorable!! I love the outfits! 

I want my baby to come out!


----------



## Young414

Rachel- what a story!! Alexander is precious! Congratulations! I am so happy for you! 

Lucy- Ivan looks just oh so cute in his Christmas clothes. What a handsome little man!! And definitely try and take it easy. Don't work yourself to death! :) 

Emmy- you are looking great!! Not too much longer now! 

AFM- I'm a watermelon today. And feeling it too. Violet is clearly out of room in there. I can feel her adjust even just a little. Poor baby. I've done all I can do to convince her to make her debut. But I guess she'll come when she wants. Ugh. Just waiting and waiting. Here's my 39 week picture. I'm wearing black so it's hard to see, but you get the idea!! 

Merry Christmas!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young merry Christmas! You are looking ready to pop, not long to go!! Then I shall be talking to myself lol


----------



## Lucy529

Young hope she decides to come out soon but you look gorgeous :) 

Today has been a day of relaxing no chores just washing Ivan's bottles other than that hubs and I have snuggled on the couch watching movies and taking care of our son and the pup :D


----------



## Young414

Lucy- thank you!! Glad you relaxed!! Cuddling is always nice!


----------



## Lucy529

So my hubby has been really sick since Ivan and I came home he's done his darnest not to get us sick unfortunetly I began with a sore throat yesterday and by night I could barely talk. 
Ivan has been fussy and I can only think he's catching what we got :( he sleeps for a bit then cries I have a feeling it's going to be a long night thankfully hubby is off tom so he can help FX it's nothing


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi how's everyone doing?
Lucy- hope you're not sick and Ivan is doing ok
Emmy and young- how are you girls feeling? I miss my bump a bit and keep thinking I can feel movement in my tummy!! Do you have any checks coming up?
Megan and Heidi- how are Emmett and Hayley. Good Christmas? Are you getting much sleep?
We're doing good here. Alexander has the heel prick test and check up today. Glad they come to the house- it's miserable outside!!
Alexander slept for a few hours in a row last night- some improvement!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel I too thought I could feel something in there after Ivan was born made me wish he was still in there. It's wierd how much our bodies change I'm only 13 lbs from my weight before I was pregnant not that in worried about losing much right now but nice to know I don't have tons to lose. I sound horrible but I've always been over weight and took a long time to begin to drop anything.
I did end up sick I think Ivan only has the sniffles so I've been trying my hardest not to kiss him or even breath on him luckily it's passing and hubby has been great at helping out since he's on the mend way better than me.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm about 10lb off my pre-preg weight too. It's amazing how it drops off. Hope it keeps going away!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel FX it keeps dropping for the both of us :D


----------



## markswife10

Young, I hope she comes soon!!! You look great though :)

Lucy, I hope you and your hubby feel better and I hope Ivan isn't coming down with it!!! Hugs! 

Rachel, glad Alexander is doing well :) 

Hope you all had a great Christmas :) We had a good one considering Hayley was still in the NICU. She did give us a GREAT Christmas present though! She came off of the oxygen cannula on Christmas day! Now she is also off of the feeding tube :) We thinking it won't be long before they will send her home <3 SO looking forward to that! :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4829.jpg


----------



## xxemmyxx

Marks wife that is great news! She looks so ready for home time now!

Sorry your all ill Lucy, get well soon :hugs:

Rachel do you get naps in the day? I have my 38 week midwife appointment on the 2nd January but that's it really. Did you ladies have a birth plan written?

I am still 3lbs UNDER my pre pregnancy weight, so crazy isn't it!! I am huuuuuuuge but weighed more than this before??


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife wrote on your journal but saying it again here she looks beautiful :)

My hubby is getting better yesterday I felt so sick I got nauseas and dizzy so ended up taking a nap luckily Ivan was asleep too Ivan seems to be ok praying he didn't catch it.

Emmy wow well at least you don't be needing to lose weight once lo is born.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I need to loose about 3 or 4 stone still so iam just going to pretend that's my baby weight and go for it!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm napping a bit but Alexander is breast feeding every 2-3 hours so there's not much time in between. I'm coping ok though. My milk has come in and my boobs are mega HUGE!!! And tight and hot. My dh's eyes were popping out his head! I said you can look but don't touch!!
Emmy you'll lose loads of weight without even trying especially if you BF. I'm eating loads and it's still going down :)
Little Hayley is gorgeous.
Hope Megan and Emmett are doing well xxxx


----------



## Megan252

Hi Ladies! We are doing well. We ended up in the emergency room for most of the day on Christmas. My other little guy had an asthma like reaction to a virus&#8230;his second :( Poor little man. We had a second chance christmas yesterday and he opened his presents, had christmas dinner etc. 

Rachel I am with you with the huge boobs! It's totally a look but don't touch situation, haha. Glad to hear you and Alexander are doing well. Emmett feeds about every 2-3 hours as well, although last night he decided he was hungry every hour! Must be either a growth spurt or cluster feeding?? Who knows. 

Emmy I totally agree with Rachel about the weight loss/breast feeding. I am shocked how quickly the weight is coming off. And don't worry about being the last one left in here, I'll be stalking until all the babies get here :)

Lucy I hope you feel better soon. We are trying so hard to make sure Emmett doesn't get what my son has/had. I feel like I'm starting to get sick but it could just be exhaustion, lol!

Hope everyone had a great christmas and has a good weekend. Can't wait to hear about more babies!!


----------



## Lyndzo

Hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas! I spent time with family.

Been taking it easy the last couple days. My BP was up and the doctor is keeping an eye on me. I go back Tuesday to have it checked again and hopefully it's gone down. I also tested positive for Strep B, but they said it's not a huge deal so I'm not stressing.

Lots of braxton's back to back the last few days, Quinn has also dropped. I have a feeling she's coming very soon. But I could also just be crazy! lol :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lyndzo- I was strep B positive also. Had some iv antibiotics in labour- didn't even notice to be honest. It's no big deal so font worry x


----------



## Young414

Rachel- feeling okay. Went to labor and delivery yesterday because she wasn't moving, but of course she kicked the heck out of the monitors. Lol. Doc also said that my contractions are "real" contractions because they measure high on the scale but are irregular. :shrug: I am 3cm dilated though, 50% effaced and still at -2 station. Now I'm gonna try to walk and do anything to get her to move down. Fx'd she comes soon! I am so ready! 

Thanks for the nice comments ladies. :blush: 

All the babies look beautiful and markswife- I'm glad Hayley looks to be coming home soon!!

Lyndzo- let's hope Quinn comes soon!!


----------



## Young414

Megan- sorry you ended up in the ER! Thinking of you!


----------



## xxemmyxx

My area don't test for strep b, I asked my midwife about it and he said that they don't test for it as there is no sign of it in my urine and no symptoms :shrug: makes me worried cus I didn't think there was symptoms for it

They don't check my cervix either so I have no idea lol

Young you sound like your getting close to meeting her! 

I hope the weight comes off when I start breastfeeding that would be a lovely little treat!


----------



## Megan252

Young414 said:


> Megan- sorry you ended up in the ER! Thinking of you!

Thanks Young. We're all doing well now :) My little guy is almost back to 100% and so far no one else has gotten sick.


----------



## Young414

Megan- thank goodness no one is showing any signs of sickness! Fx'd too. 

Emmy- if your MW doesn't test, I wouldn't be concerned about it. If they don't show concern, I'm sure you are fine. And maybe they will check your cervix a little later on?? Hmm I don't know :shrug:

Afm- I had a membrane stripping done yesterday at my doctors appointment. I was 39+5. For me, it was so painful. Labor will be much worse. But that was extremely uncomfortable. :( the hope of doing it was that it'd bring on labor within 48 hours. Brief contractions last night and this morning I lost my mucus plug. No other signs as of right now. Gonna go for a walk later, which may help. I really just want to see her and get this over with!! But she'll come when she wants. I just wish that she and I were on the same page with that :winkwink:


----------



## Megan252

I've heard that membrane sweeps are very painful! I hope it pays off and little one gets moving


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Good luck young!! Sounds like she's thinking about coming at least!!


----------



## Lucy529

Young hope she decides to make her appearance soon the waiting is the worse keep us updated hope the walk helps


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oooo Young! I have heard that membrane sweeps are very very uncomfortable so don't worry, I always think those kind of invasive things hurt more, at least labour will result in your little Princess, hope she comes soon! 

It says in my notes that midwives don't do routine cervix checks. And only do sweeps once I'm overdue, I spose everywhere is different. My midwives are always running behind and never have time to do things properly. They forgot to refer me to my 36 week check with the anaesthetist,I'm 38 weeks now!! Still not heard anything :shrug: they forgot to do one of my bloods from my booking appt which was at 10 weeks and only just noticed so I had to go and have that done last week and because of all this they havnt had time to write a birth plan with me. I feel a bit lost, I got my mom with me though and she knows most stuff! 

I havnt much to report apart from lots of pressure and pain in my pelvis, a few cramps every day but nothing much! I'm in tonight with my mom and OH, Chinese takeaway and eastenders, I will try and stay up till midnight but if not happy new year! Xx


----------



## Megan252

Happy New Year Ladies! Emmy we're in tonight as well. Emmett is feeding every hour so it's just easier to stay home&#8230;and to be honest I'm happy to be home as well :)

This year started off with so much sadness after my miscarriage in January but ended so beautifully with my new little boy. What a difference a year can make! All the best to everyone, congratulations on the arrivals of the 2013 babies and can't wait to hear about the 2014 babies!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Happy new year ladies :)
Like Megan, I can't believe the difference a year makes. This time last year I was so sad about my mmc, had a different job/car/house. Now it's all change and I have my gorgeous Alexander in my arms. Can't wait to watch him grow and see what he's up to next new year.
I'm sooooo excited for all the January rainbows still to come.
Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Happy New Year ladies, so true about what a year makes at the beginning of 2013 we had planned on losing weight and looking into fertility treatments but instead I got my precious Ivan can't wait to see what next year will be like our los will be 1yr old or almost there exciting times are coming :D 

I too stayed in I was out like a light at 11:30 LOL my hubby had night duty with Ivan as I'm back to work and have been doing the morning shift. Ooh how times change :haha:


----------



## Lyndzo

Hope everyone is doing great and had a great new years.

No baby Quinn yet. Been feeling nauseous the last two days (not handling it well at all). Can't tell if it's the start of something or an anxiety attack. Hoping it's labour!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lyndzo I have been sick every day/every other day for a week now, I feel like I'm in test trimester again!? Dunno what it is! I have started only eating bland food cus spicy seems to make it worse. It could just be that we have no space for food anymore in there!


----------



## markswife10

Guess who is HOME!!! Miss Hayley was released from the hospital yesterday afternoon! She had a fabulous first night home an is such a joy to have <3 I love this little girl SO much (she had me in tears last night with happiness and all the love I have for her) <3 She is SUCH a blessing! BEST new years present we could ever have asked for!!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







carride.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









goinghome.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JohnsonGirl

YAY for Hayley!! Great news markswife :) so happy for you.
Emmy/lyndzo/young- hope you're feeling ok and not too sick. You must feel massive now. I'm really excited for you all. It's odd thinking it would have been my due date tomorrow!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yay Hayley is home!! What a fantastic new year present. Happy 2014 xx

Rachel I do feel huge! And still 13 days away from due date!


----------



## Lucy529

So happy Hayley is home !!!


----------



## Megan252

Yay Hayley is home! Congrats Markswife!


----------



## Lyndzo

OMG! So happy she is home! :)


----------



## Megan252

My husband is back at work today. It's my first day alone with both the little ones. So far it's going ok, everyone is fed and diapers changed&#8230;hopefully it stays that way!! Wish me luck!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Good luck Megan! :flower:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies how's everyone doing? Any labour signs from the preggo ladies?? I'm stalking for new babies?
All ok here. Pretty tired and feel like I'm constantly bfing but it's still amazing! Alexander is more 'aware' everyday, awake for longer and doing lots of facial expressions- so cute and really funny!!
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Lyndzo

I wish I had baby news to share, I am SO ready for pregnancy to end and hold her in my arms.

Spent the afternoon at the ER for severe nausea. After 5 days I just could not take it anymore. They gave me some Zofran which really made me feel human again. They sent me home with a script for Diclectin (they didn't have any D on hand at the hospital, hence the Z). I am hoping this does the trick b/c I just cannot take one more day of feeling sick.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sorry your feeling sick Lyndzo! Did they say what is causing it?


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo sorry your feeling sick, hope the meds help and that she makes her opera de soon.

Hi Rachel, glad baby Alexander is growing. I love when they're awake and look around I get those big smiles.

There's not much going on here I've been back at work for a week and my hubby is home with Ivan I'm no longer bf so it's easier for him. I'm getting into a good grove and looking forward to getting back into my exercise routine and losing more weight


----------



## Young414

Hello ladies!! :hi: 

I feel like lots has happened since I've been gone! I'm past my due date and no signs of anything. So nothing to report. Glad to see babies going home and that everyone is doing well! I'll be sure to post if Violet decides to come. Sorry it's short. Working on trying to get here out by walking and stuff! 

Love you ladies!! :D


----------



## Young414

Hope the mess help lyndzo!!!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sorry your overdue young! I'm getting fed up and it's not even my due date yet! What are you trying to get her out?


----------



## Young414

I'm sooo ready for her to be out! Due date came and went and now I am an emotional wreck! I just feel defeated. So many Facebook friends were due so much after me and they have all delivered naturally. I'm just sitting here. 

I've tried sex, walking at least a mile a day, driving bumpy roads, resting, pelvic tilts, spicy foods....nothing. The one thing I won't try is castor oil. I feel like (although small) the chance of her having her first bowel movement in the womb and breathing that in, thus me harming her, is too much of a risk. I'd never forgive myself for possibly causing her problems simply because I was impatient. :( 

I have a doctors appointment Tuesday afternoon if she hasn't appeared by then and they will schedule an induction. It's the last thing I want to do, but I'm also so ready! The waiting is killing me. 

I am so glad babies are going home!! It's so beautiful to see!! 


Emmy- I know you still have a little time before your due date. I would suggest maybe starting techniques now... Just in case. But then again, chances are your baby won't be as stubborn. Lol at least I hope not!!! Fxd things so really smoothly for you :D


----------



## xxemmyxx

Young I started trying to get him out at 37 weeks haha! 

I ave a bouncy ball that I bounce on everyday, I have tried sex, I have also tried some massage and acupressure points I found online to induce labour. I did eat spicy food but it made me sick. I do need to walk more i really don't walk at all at the moment cus my SPD is soooo painful! 

I totally u understand how you feel, friends on Facebook who were weeks behind me have given birth! Loads of ladies on here have given birth! I feel like i will be the only pregnant woman left in the world!! At least you know it will be your turn in the next week or so, and mine in the next 2 weeks or so xx


----------



## Young414

We just have to keep our heads held high!! We will be there and then these measley couple weeks will seem like nothing!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Come on babies!!! Then we can start a parenting thread and all moan about sleep deprivation and sore nipples!!
All ok here other than soooo tired. DH went to work today, normally he takes Alexander for a few hours in the morning while I sleep so it's been a hard day without the sleep catch up. At the moment he just wants to feed all the time and sleep in my arms. Having a nightmare trying to get him in the cot! 
Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am so bad, I promised I would go for a walk today and I havnt! I have tidied out the junk cupboard though. But after that I feel exhausted and ready for bed! I'm walking terribly at the moment cus of the SPD, waddling doesn't begin to describe it!!


----------



## Megan252

Hi Ladies! Fingers crossed the babies make their appearances soon! I can remember how miserable I was with my first son, big hugs to you guys.

Rachel - Emmett is being fussy about his bassinet as well. There have been a lot of cuddles to sleep the last few nights. 

My other son had a doctors appointment this morning so I weighted Emmett at the same time. He is 9lbs 7oz! I'm so happy. I was worried he wasn't going to get enough from me but he's doing really well :) 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

That's great Megan! We have the health visitor coming tomorrow so he'll get weighed again. Alex falls asleep on me or while feeding but as soon as I put him on the cot his eyes flip open and he shouts his head off!! Very tiring and frustrating!! Just have to remember how young he is etc .......!!!


----------



## Megan252

That's exactly what Emmett does. I'll think he's completely out cold and he'll wake up as soon as his head hits the mattress! If it helps my son did the same thing&#8230;it didn't last too long, that's what I keep telling myself anyway ;)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy how are you? Saw on another thread you had some labour signs??


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah I had cramps all night and all this morning and this morning I had bright red blood when I wiped. I called the midwife as it was blood and not very mucousy but she just said that its a show from my cervix dilating or effacing and to put a pad on and keep an eye on it. I went out this afternoon and walked loads, I am absolutely exhausted! And I had a spicy nandos for lunch. But period pains have pretty much stopped and there has been no more blood. Dont think much is happening today but I had some signs so something must be happening and it can't be much longer...can it??


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Sounds like the start of something to me Emmy!
Fingers crossed he makes an appearance soon- Violet and Quinn too, hurry up babies!!


----------



## Lyndzo

Sounds like baby is on the way Emmy! So exciting! :)


----------



## Megan252

Sounds promising Emmy!!


----------



## Young414

Emmy- that sounds very promising!! Fxd for you!! 

Afm- had a doctors appointment. They stripped my membranes again, gave me a NST and an ultrasound. Baby is going just fine. I have an induction date though!!!!! Either Wednesday night/Thursday morning depending on bed availability!!!! I can't wait!! I was wanting to do this natural, but I'm ready for her and knowing that I'll have her in my arms in a matter of hours is so exciting!!! So, I may not be on for a few days, but will report in ASAP! Love you ladies!


----------



## Young414

3am here in Florida and I'm wide awake!! Don't know if it's excitement, thinking if all the things I should get done tomorrow, or the fact that hubby is sick and him being sick coupled with his sleep apnea always worries me that he'll choke in his sleep. I constantly check him to make sure he's breathing. Ugh! Not the night to be an insomniac! Lol I think if baby doesn't come, a nap may be in order tomorrow! Sorry! Just a late night rambling. Lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Eeeeeek, very exciting young. Hope you got a bit of sleep and maybe violet will make an appearance before the induction. Apparently you need to eat curry, have sex and hula-hoop!!!!......not all at the same time though!
Alexander refused to go down again last night- very tired today! Going to a bf support group today to meet some other new mums in the area :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh young that's great you got a date! Very exciting!! Make sure you update! 


Siiiiiiggghhhhh no more signs here, all gone quiet :nope:


----------



## Megan252

So exciting Young!! We all should have been chatting last night, I didn't get any sleep either! Emmett's sleep was bad last night. I miss sleep!! He's doing great though.

Hopefully we hear about the newest baby soon! I'll be stalking.


----------



## Lucy529

Young good luck !! 

Last night I was wanting a coronarita (it's a margarita with a corona in it pretty yummy) anyway my hubby became my bartender and I had a few hubby was on baby duty while I slept so tonight it's my turn luckily Ivan is down and out :) so right now my three boys are asleep and I'm washing bottles and watching tv LOL but I might get to bed and sleep a bit.


----------



## Lyndzo

My signs are gone too Emmy (cramps aside). Yesterday I had a big chunk of mucus plug, got my hopes up and nothing since.

Saw the OB today. Baby is doing great and they still want her to come on her own. I go back Tuesday and since I'll be just past my due date they'll finally check for dilation and hopefully give me some sort of plan. I am REALLY hoping I'm not at that Tuesday appointment!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hoping she decides to show up soon lyndzo!!
Thinking of young- hope her induction has worked and baby violet is here/ on her way!!


----------



## Young414

Baby Violet has arrived!! 1-9-2014 at 4:32 am. 7lb 10oz 20.5 inches long. I will post pictures ASAP! She is beautiful if I do say so myself!! Delivery was difficult. Ended up with an epidural and second degree perineal tearing :( very very very sore. Good thing DH is around to help for the next few weeks! 

Breast feeding is also difficult! Hoping to find our rhythm soon. Although with my flatter nipples and (according to the doc) her tiny tongue, we are having our share of challenges. 

It's still surreal! I am thrilled to have joined the mom club! Come on Jackson and Quinn!


----------



## Megan252

congrats young!! I'm so excited for you! Sorry about the tearing, ice 
(or frozen pads if they have them) work wonders. Enjoy little violet i can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats young !!! Can't wait for pics :D


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats young!! Ouchie about the tears did you get stitches? Can't wait to see a pic of your little princess xx

Lyndzo it's just me and you now Hun!! I have an appt on Thursday which is day after my due date, I'm hoping I will have had him by then but if not i am really hoping they will check my cervix and give me a sweep, I'm going to ask for one! 

In the uk they dont induce you until you are 11 days overdue. This is NOT an option for me, Jaxson you better get your cute little butt out of me I am turning into a monster!! :sleep::coffee::growlmad:


----------



## Lyndzo

Congratulations Young! Can't wait to see pics.

FX for you Emmy! :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay young :) :) welcome violet! Hope you are doing ok, let your hubby look after you!
Can't wait for pics.
I'm struggling a little with bf too. Just got a pump to help out a bit. It gets better x


----------



## Young414

Here she is! My pride and joy! I love her more than words can say! It also bonded hubby and I in a different way. It's so amazing when the one you love, loves and shows as much attention and care towards a tiny human you made together! It's indescribable. And DH has been incredible.

Can't wait for you Emmy and Lyndzo!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Megan252

she's beautiful Young! Congratulations again :) You're right about the bonding, well said. Enjoy your little one.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats young she is gorgeous!! Xx


----------



## Lucy529

Young she's beautiful congrats Hun !!!!! 

Totally agree on the special bond created between us and our hubby's it's amazing


----------



## Lyndzo

Violet is absolutely beautiful! <3


----------



## xxemmyxx

Happy due date Lyndzo! Mine is on Wednesday 

COME ON BABIES!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Gorgeous violet!!
Come on Jaxson and Quinn!! Hope the preggo ladies are doing ok and all the new mummies are coping so far!!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies hope your all ok!!! 

Lyndzo and Emmy are you guys the only ones left ?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah we are the only ones left I think, horseypants used to write in here and she had her baby early last week. All the other babies have been so quick at coming out!


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy he'll be here before you know it. :)


----------



## Lyndzo

I'm pretty sure I'll be the last one. No signs of her coming, I'm giving up hope of having her without induction. Spent the day pretty upset. Constant texts/calls/emails from family and friends asking where she is doesn't help :\

Did take a bump photo, I can't bare to think of a 41w photo.
 



Attached Files:







40_weeks.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Megan252

you look great Lyndzo! If it helps at all I didn't have any signs before either of my little guys came.

Fx'd that those little ones arrive soon!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha Lyndzo I feel the same! I'm 3 days behind you so I could well go overdue and need inducing too! You look great in your pic though! And like Megan says we could go into labour at any minute with no signs! Xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies hope you're all doing ok. I had no signs at all for my labour so it could happen anytime for you!
Alex had a second hearing test today because he failed the newborn one- thankfully he passed, his little ears are working perfect!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Good news Rachel! 

I have had such an emotional day, I have been crying for no reason! My kitten Princess has been acting so weird for the last couple months, won't let me touch her, keeps running away, really skittish and really aggressive if I try and pick her up she goes bonkers and claws me to the point where I am bleeding and covered in scratches! I had to pick her up today to put her in the cat carrier to take her to the vets and she was like a wild feral cat, she scratched me all over, ripped my top and made me bleed all over my arms! I took her to the vets to get spayed cus I thought maybe that might be why she is acting up. 
She used to like being stroked and she would sit on my lap and let me pick her up if I needed to so it really upsets me she is like this now, especially with a baby coming it scares me what she might do. Since I picked her up from the vets she has sat under the table staring into space looking really pissed off. I went to put a blanket under the table for her to sleep on but she went mental and ran around trying to hide in places she can't fit cus she has the buster collar on. She shouldn't be running around cus of the wound. I'm over emotional cus I'm about to give birth I know but I'm just so worried about her and the future! :wacko:


----------



## Lyndzo

Had my appt this morning, baby is measuring 42w now. I had contractions last night but they disappeared. They said that was promising.

Finally got a check, I am 1CM dilated. They said I still have to thin out, said I have about 1.5-2cm to go (from what I've read that's around 50% effaced). She could just touch top of Quinn's head but says she needs to come down more. Cervix is very soft.

I have an appt booked for Monday. They said if she's still not here we can go ahead and book the induction. I am more than ready. Every day I wake up with no baby I just start to cry. It's too much to handle at this point. Poor hubby has another week to deal with my hormones LOL


----------



## xxemmyxx

That's some progress at least Lyndzo and you have a end date in sight!

I have an appt on Thursday, I hope I get similar news.


----------



## Lyndzo

I hope you do too. Let's just have our babies tomorrow ok?! LOL


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy Lyndzo :hugs: hope both babies decide to give you guys a surprise and arrive soon :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lol Lyndzo I told my baby that he has to come out today, otherwise I am going to go insane! I don't think he is listening to me though. Can't believe it's my due date, 40 weeks pregnant! I can just tell, I have this feeling, he isn't coming out without assistance!


----------



## Lyndzo

I have the exact same feeling too!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hang in there ladies. Hope you've both got your feet up on the sofa and relaxing pre-arrival!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I started getting really bad period pains and back ache which has lasted all day but not got any worse. Plus I have had brown tinged mucous when I wipe all day.


----------



## Megan252

Emmy that sounds really promising!! fingers crossed this is the start!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Sounds good Emmy x


----------



## markswife10

Holy cow I've missed a lot! Can't believe it is your due date Emmy! I hope your baby boy decides to come soon! 

Lyndzo, praying your LO decides to make an appearance soon too! 

I can't believe everyone is having their babies now :) 

AFM, Hayley is home! She came home on the 31st of December. It has been a busy week with all the bottles, pumping, diapers, and laundry, bot oh so worth it :) Hayley had an eye dr appt today (she's been having one every 2 weeks since she was 4 weeks old, they have to watch her eyes for a condition that preemies get), all went well and we are to be seen again in 2 more weeks.


----------



## Lyndzo

Yay! So glad Hayley is home! :)

Emmy - sounds promising. FX!

I've had contractions again tonight. Trying to figure out a pattern and then they die off. But I had two moments of "did I just pee or am I leaking?" so I'm keeping a close eye on it. Call me crazy but I hope these contractions start up again and get stronger!


----------



## xxemmyxx

It all happened so quickly! Jaxson was born last night at 23.45pm, just in time for his due date! He weighed 7lbs 14ozs and he is absolutely perfect. I have a quick but shocking birth story that I will write when I get some more sleep, you won't beleve some of it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JohnsonGirl

OMG Emmy!!!! So happy for you. He looks perfect :)
Hope you are doing ok xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thank you Rachel. He is perfect and we are doing great, just waiting to be sent home from the hospital! 

Lyndzo hope she comes soon xxx


----------



## Megan252

Oh my gosh Emmy!! He is adorable. Congratulations!!! Can't wait to hear the story. Yay!!


----------



## Lyndzo

OMG Emmy, he is gorgeous! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Come on baby Quinn, don't be shy!!!


----------



## Megan252

How are you feeling today Lyndzo? 

How are all the babies doing? Emmett had a giant growth spurt and just ate non stop for 2 days&#8230;.today seems to be back to normal, yay!! He's also smiled at his big brother twice, so adorable. I'm trying to get a picture but they are few and far between right now.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Think Alex is having a growth spurt now as he's feeding 24hrs a day and hardly slept for 2 days. Hope it stops soon!! He's so cute though. Still can't believe he's mine!
We've had a few smiles but they are hard to catch! It's amazing how you start to cope on no sleep and getting 3 hours a night seems like loads!!!
Hope young is doing ok


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave: 

Emmy congrats he's do cute!!

Baby Quinn it's your turn :) 

Ivan is getting into a pretty good schedule he's eating tons too every two hours but goes longer at night. Last night I gave him a quick bath and he was out from 11 pm til 3:30 am ate then back to sleep til 6am when hubby got up and took over so I could sleep. He's smiles but hard to get pics of them LOL he's grown so much too


----------



## Megan252

Rachel - Its definitely crazy how little sleep you can function on! Both my kids would eat non stop during the growth spurt but once it was done they just sleep and sleep&#8230;you'll get a break soon! 

Lucy glad to hear Ivan is on a good schedule!! Hope work is going ok for you :)


----------



## Lucy529

Work is going good Megan I'll be picking up a few extra shifts since the lady got fired for leaving the front door unlocked and I had someone sitting on the couch in the front office when there shouldn't have been it was midnight so scared the crap out of me. So we'll be looking for someone to replace her


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Wow Lucy that's great sleeping by Ivan. I'd love to have that schedule. Alexander refused to sleep in his basket again last night. He fed, went to sleep then I gently lay him in his bed and 2 minutes later he's screaming!! He'd sleep on me all night though :coffee: 
Hope Emmy had a good first night home with jaxson :baby: looking forward to her birth story,
Lyndzo- hope you're doing ok. Quinn must be really comfy in there!


----------



## Lyndzo

I'm hanging in there. Yesterday was the worst day yet for me. I spent half the day in bed just crying. I don't understand what's wrong with my body and why she won't come out. By my appt on Monday she will measure 43 weeks so I know she's ready. I told myself this morning to just accept that I have to wait one more week for induction. It sucks but if I just keep telling myself it's almost over hopefully I'll survive the weekend.


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo :hugs: your almost at the end Hun hang in there

Rachel sometimes Ivan will scream but it's just he's uncomfy but once he's settled he's out I've been lucky bc he's not much of a crier FX he keeps up this way. 
Had my 6week check up and all seems well and healed :) I've had some bleeding (sorry tmi) so asked about it and was told it might be af but if it continues to go get checked again. My BP was high so I need to get checked by my reg dr but other than that I'm all good


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ok so here goes the birth story and the first 3 days with baby, I better write it down before I forget everything! 

So Wednesday (my due date!!) I woke up moaning that nothing was happening, couldn't feel anything waa waa waa. At lunch time I started getting period pains that I had been feeling for a few days and when I went to the toilet I wiped and there was some brown mucous. I felt excited but also thought it could still be days. Carried on the day as usual. I had a bath inthe afternoon when the period pains were hurting, i put sage aromatherapy oil in the bath as I had read this can bring on contractions (big tip if you are still waiting for your baby to show up!!) By 5pm when I was watching the chase I noticed the period pains were coming in waves and had worsened.mby this point I had also had bright red mucous when wiping. I didn't know what a contraction should feel like though so I thought it should feel like more than period pains (really really really bad period pains) and I thought I should feel my tummy going hard and I couldn't. Joe was at work but my mom was at home with me. I bounced on my ball, I felt so hot I had hardly any clothes on and a fan on me! My mom used a app on her phone to time the contractions!? We didn't know if they were or not, I knew it hurt but I just didnt know what to expect. Anyway they were coming every 5 minutes and lasting 40 seconds each. Wow I thought that's quite close together and regular, maybe this is really happening! Joe got home at 6.30 and by this point I was in pain, hanging on to him and sitting on the ball. Contractions were coming every 4 minutes and lasting 50 seconds. At 7pm I called the labour ward and asked them if I should come in and they said yes so we got all the bags together and called our lift to the hospital. 

I live on the 6th floor of a building and I'm contracting every 3 minutes by the time we were leaving around 8pm. The bloody lifts were broken, both lifts!! So I walked down 6 flights of stairs contracting every 3 minutes!!!!! Not fun. I think I should sue the management of the building.

Got in the car and drove 20 minutes to the hospital. Contractions in the car was awful cus i was sat in the fromt seat with no one to hang on to and no ball to bounce on or fan blowing on me, i was desperate to get there! Just as we were pulling up to the hospital another car was coming towards us, you know when there isn't enough room for both cars to pass so one has to give way well this car just stopped as if to say he wasn't going to move. We had cars behind us though so we couldn't move anywhere, this car needed to reverse but he wouldn't!!! Oh my god Joe got out the car "my wife is having a fucking baby now move your car before I move it for you" the guy driving it up until this point had been sitting there so cocky refusing to move and then he just saw Joe screaming, me contracting and he he reversed straight away! What a prick!!! 

We got inside the hospital and I got in a wheel chair to be taken to delivery, I could barely sit down. I was pretty sure I was in labour at this point!! :haha: but I was still dreading someone examining me and sending me back home! Contractions every 2-3 minutes lasting 50-60 seconds at this point. 

When we got there it was about 8.30pm and midwife shift time change. This is when the worst hour of my life occurred. As we came in there was no one on the desk but I could see the office full of midwives having a jolly laugh and a giggle at the end of their shifts. There were 2 other pregnant women sat down in chairs who appeared to be waiting too but they weren't in labour, if they were then you couldn't tell cus they were just sitting like normal people waiting for a bus. I was manic by this point and soaked through with blood so I was scared! 

This mean looking woman came out and said "who are you? Did you call before you arrived?" I said yes and explained what was happening to me and she said "well there is 6 women before you waiting to be seen so get in the queue" 

Yes. That's right. Shocking treatment. Basically they were really busy and there were no triage rooms free or midwives to assess me before they can accept me on the labour ward. Even though I could see about 5 midwives just sitting around having a cup of tea!!

So I waited in a corridor. I was screaming by this point, please someone help me, I was crying, the other pregnant women were getting up and going and telling the midwives to see to me but they kept saying I had to wait!? I was in so much pain, bleeding everywhere and I could feel immense pressure between my legs, I thought it must be the waters. I don't understand why I was left there for over an hour just standing in a corridor. For all they knew I could have been about to deliver!?? I could have been 10cms, the baby could have been in distress, they knew nothing?? All I can think is they assumed I was a dramatic first time mum in labour. But even so....a corridor!!!??? 

Eventually I saw new midwives walking in for their shift so I grabbed on and screamed at her please help me please. She took me in the toilet to look at the blood and to listen to baby's heartbeat. Yes the toilet! Baby was ok. 

Back in the corridor. I was sat right outside the two triage assessment rooms and the whole time I was there no one had been in or out of them. It made no sense. Suddenly all the new midwives on shift turned up and I was taken into be assessed. 6cms dilated! I had got to 6cms in a corridor on 2 paracetamol! I got whisked into delivery room at 9.20pm. 

I was using gas and air and constantly running to the toilet cus I was sure something was coming out between my legs! I kept crossing them I couldn't stand the pressure! I was begging for pain relief, epidural! But they hadn't enough staff to give me one. I asked for pethadine but they needed 2 midwives to sign off on it so I had to wait. I had no midwife with me, let alone 2!! 

It got to about 11.15pm so I had been on gas and air for 2 hours. They came to give me the pethadine and I had to lie on the bed for the injection, I couldn't lie still my body was contracting one on top of the other and I could feel my body had started to push by itself, weirdest feeling I had no control over it! The midwife said "Emmy are you contracting?" I said it was doing it by itself lol so she checked me and could see the head!! I knew I was labouring fast but no one believed me!! She said I could push at 11.20 pm so I pushed and at 11.45pm my beautiful boy came out. He had the cord around his knock so he was blue but as soon as they took it off he was on my chest crying and pinking up. He was perfect.

He weighed 7lbs 14 ozs and was born just in time, 15 minutes left of his due date. Can't believe I woke up that same morning thinking he wasn't coming out! It's so amazing what our bodies do.

I had 2nd degree tears so had stitches which were fine, I felt like superwoman by this point! I was bleeding quite a lot so they gave me an injection to help my uterus contract and put me on a drip for 4 hours. I had booked a private room so Joe could stay with me but they said they were all taken. Not only were they all taken but the entire post labour maternity ward was full with no bed for me. So I had to be moved to another delivery room which they had made into a makeshift maternity room by putting a room divider down the middle of the room and another lady and her baby were on one side and I had to go on the other! I got moved there at 3am. To make things worse there was only one bell to press to call for someone and that was on the other ladies side of the room!! I was on a drip and couldn't get up so if I needed help I was fucked! It was shocking!! The other lady wasn't English so she couldn't understand me it was a nightmare! 

So I was left there till 10am the next morning when Joe was allowed back. So happy to see him! Luckily Jaxson slept the entire time and I lay watching him I couldn't sleep a wink!

I had breast fed him at delivery but I couldn't get the hang of it again by myself. No one else came to see me while I was there to help me with anything! 

They discharged us at about 3pm, couldn't wait to leave! I'm so proud of myself for coping with the treatment in that hospital!!

Jaxson has been a little angel since we came home but I really really struggled breastfeeding. He wanted it constantly! A breast feeding support worker came out to help me. He was latching on properly but it was just really hurting my nipples. Plus he wanted it all the time, as soon as he fell asleep he would wake up for more! It meant I could never go to sleep! I kept trying for 2 days but by last night I decided to formula feed. No midwife has come out to see me so i havnt had anymore help or advice so I just went for it. Jaxson feeds well on the bottle he drinks and then sleeps which gives me chance to rest! Also Joe can feed him which means we can take it in turn to sleep. We still have the same problem which is that Jaxson won't be put down to sleep and refuses to go in the Moses basket. He just wants to sleep on our chests. So we take it in turns. It's working much better so I think I made the right decision. 

I love him so much he is so handsome I will post some pcs they took on first day in hospital xx


----------



## Lyndzo

Emmy thank you for sharing your story. I am so sorry you had to have such a hard time when you got to the hospital. I cannot believe they made you wait in pain.
I'm so glad that he came quickly though and that he's been an angel. Can't wait to see pics! :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sorry it was so long!! But I had to write it all down. Hope it's your turn very soon Lyndzo, my labour came out of nowhere so don't get too upset it could happen at anytime! I recommend trying the sage oil in the bath. I ate pineapple too for 3 days beforehand.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxemmyxx

Our first family photo, this was in the hospital on day 1 so excuse my post labour hair do lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xxemmyxx

I love this one with daddy, I love all our skin tones
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- beautiful pics but horrible story, I can't believe what they put you through. It's negligent and dangerous. I'm so angry for you and so happy that it worked out in the end. My labour was just located like period pain too not the whole bump contracting, so odd!!
I'm so sad for your lack of support with breast feeding too. I had loads of problems first too but had amazing help from the midwives. Formula feeding is fine and I'm glad you're happy with it- it's just a shame you didn't get the chance to make breast feeding work.
Alexander had slept all day here so I'm looking forward to a night of no sleep again!!!
They say 6 weeks is the magic number for things getting better!!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks Rachel are you successfully breastfeeding still? 

I havnt even have a midwife visit me! I'm going to call them tomoro! 

Jaxson is asleep in the Moses basket I can't believe it!! I wonder how long it will last! He is feeding every 2 hours and sleeping the entire 2 hours inbetween each feed so he likes to be held all night! :coffee::coffee:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm breastfeeding ok now. It's not been easy though. I got sore nipples and had to pump for a few days while they healed. I also joined my local bf support group (basically a new mum coffee club!!) they helped loads.
I had a midwife come check me after 48 hours of being home and on day 10. We also have a health care visitor come once a week to weigh him and check we are doing fine. I'm not a special case- it's policy in this area. Can't believe no one had been to see you. Think you need to write a strongly worded letter to your hospital!!!
Alexander is awake now!!!


----------



## Lyndzo

Oh my gosh Emmy, he is just so gorgeous! You've brought a smile to my day :)


----------



## Lucy529

emmy what an experience. but glad that baby Jaxson is here and you are both doing ok. I had to end up ff too bc of some complications and bc it took the health dept a life time to get me in to see a consultant so I just went with formula and hes doing great. I think a complaint is in order tho that is redicoulus how they treated you and continue to do so.

baby Ivan is 6 weeks old today and had grown so much he is so much heavier than he was at birth LOL he is now properly in nb clothes which is great bc I have tons of them and he also loves his nightly baths he sleeps like an angel. I don't always properly bath him sometimes it just a soak in warm water and a message and that gets him to sleep for hours


----------



## xxemmyxx

He slept about 10 minutes in the Moses basket :dohh:

I called the midwife and said no one had seen me and they had no record I existed!! Lol

She suggested I express which I am going to try today as my breast are so engorged now! She also suggested I swaddle Jaxson to get him to sleep in his Moses basket. 

Lucy it sounds like Ivan is doing really well! 

Rachel we have similar care here except I have to go to the doctors on day 7 and 10 they don't come out to me. I don't know about health visitors though. My mom is a foster care and has babies from birth and she thinks it's really bad as the midwives came out to her everyday and she is really experienced. Oh well luckily I have nothing I'm worried about apart from my huuuuuuuuuuge swollen feet but she said its normal water retention. 

Lyndzo thank you :hugs: how are you doing? Xx


----------



## Lyndzo

I'm hanging in there. Waiting is the worst.

Lucy, I can't believe Ivan is 6 weeks old already! Wow!


----------



## xxemmyxx

When's your next appointment Lyndzo? 

I expressed so much milk so I'm giving him breast milk as much as I can as often as I can alongside formula so I feel a little less guilty :happydance:


----------



## Megan252

Wow Emmy I can't believe they were so terrible to you! What a crazy story. I'm so glad everything turned out well in the end though. What a gorgeous little man you have :)

Rachel I really hope you're right about the 6 weeks thing! Emmett is stretching out his night sleep a little longer so I shouldn't complain, but I can't wait for more sleep!

Lucy I'm glad to hear Ivan is doing so well!

Lyndzo hang in there! Hopefully baby starts moving soon :) 

My little man is doing really well. He is growing so much I can't believe it. He has outgrown half his clothes before he had a chance to even touch them. I spent a while today packing up his newborn and 0-3 months stuff and loading his dresser up with bigger clothes. I had a brief teary moment when I was packing up&#8230;I am almost sure this will be my last baby and I feel like it's going too fast. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend :)


----------



## Lyndzo

Appointment this afternoon with the OB. Will get my induction date, hoping they can just start it right away. Had tons of contractions last night again, got a pattern and then by 1am they stopped. Anxiety is so high today, I suspect my BP will be high too.

FX they start this process today!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Try the sage oil in the bath Lyndzo! I think this really sped up my contractions.

Hope they start you off if you don't go into labour today!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hope they can get you started lyndzo ;)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- did you try swaddling jaxson? Any sleep last night?!
Alexander slept from 12-3 last night, that's the longest sleep iv had in 4 weeks!! Of course once he woke up at 3 that was it, no more sleep!!


----------



## Lyndzo

Update!

2cm dilated, 50% effaced. She did a sweep hoping to kick start things. However, I'm being induced starting tomorrow!! WOOHOO!


----------



## Lucy529

Good luck Lyndzo


----------



## JohnsonGirl

That's great lyndzo, hope it all goes ok. Can't wait for news on baby Quinn xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Rachel the swaddlers arrived today so I'm going to try it tonight! Last night was good! My breast feeding pillow ties together to make a baby nest and it's all soft and cushioned so I put Jaxson in that and he feels like he is being held. We put him inbetween us in the bed like that, I know they say not to have him in the bed but there's no danger of him moving or us rolling onto him cus he is inside that. He slept from 1.30 till about 4.30 it was amazing! We all got to sleep for a few hours :happydance:

Lyndzo I hope you have your little girl now xx


----------



## Lyndzo

I check in at the hospital in just over an hour to have the Cervidil gel inserted. FX it works quickly!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Good luck Lyndzo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megan252

Good luck Lyndzo!


----------



## Lucy529

Good luck Lyndzo !!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay lyndzo xxx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Stalking for lyndzo news!!
How's everyone doing and all the gorgeous babies?


----------



## Megan252

I'm stalking too.

Emmett is doing great. He's back to eating every hour again in the day, ugh. But he had a check up yesterday and is doing really well. He weighed in at 11lbs 5oz which puts him just over the 50th percentile for his age and around 85th percentile if you factor in that he was early. Very exciting news for me :)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm stalking too, I hope she has her little girl now! 

I can't believe we all have our babies it's crazy! Bit sad we aren't pregnant anymore :cry: it was such a special time. 

Last few days I have been tearful for no reason, anyone else felt like this? I'm hoping its just hormones! My mom left on Monday and had to go back to her house which is 5 hours away from us so that got me really upset. Sometimes I get a bit scared, it's such a big change and a lot to get used to! I'm anxious about OH going back to work next week aswell, he has been amazing I'm worried I can't do it by myself!


----------



## Megan252

Emmy you can do it. I felt the same way with both my kids. It's definitely a big change and has it's ups and downs, but there is definitely way more ups!
I was also teary the first week. I was crying when I was happy and sad! It should pass soon. 

Lyndzo hope you're doing well!!!


----------



## Lyndzo

Sorry for the late reply - busy new mom here!

Quinn arrived at 6:03pm on January 22nd via C-section. 9lbs 3oz and 20. inches long!

The gel induction on Tuesday worked quickly, I was contracting when I left and by 8pm I was in labour. I made it until 1am at home and was in so much pain we headed back to the hospital. I was 4cm dilated and contractions 2-3 minutes apart.

Long story short, after 24 hours of being in labour I only progressed to 8cm. The doctor said she just would not fit through my canal and her head was an issue. (It sure was - she came out with a massive cone head. It's pretty much gone now!)

My epidural kept wearing off, they kept increasing and eventually said I was becoming resistant. I was in pain towards the end and shivering violently, I don't remember a lot at the end until they took me in for the spinal for the c-section. I remember clearly when she was pulled out and while I was being stitched up, but the spinal took over and the violent shivers were back. I remember holding her and having my parents come in after but I kept passing in and out.

Labour was a very tough experience, especially to end in a C-section. But of course she is worth it. I love her to bits!

Here's my little Quinn! :)
 



Attached Files:







quinn1.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0









quinn2.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lucy529

Lyndzo congrats she's beautiful :) 

Hi ladies :wave:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awww Lyndzo congratulations she is gorgeous! Look at her chubby cheeks! Sorry you had a difficult labour but at least she is here now! :hugs:

We have all done it! :happydance:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats lyndzo. Glad you both got through it safely, sounds like you had a really tough time. It's amazing we all have our babies!! It's hard to remember the scary 1st tri and all the difficulty ttc now. I'm so happy for us all. Hope the other ladies who first joined the thread had their babies too.
So now we're all mummies we can share sleepless nights, uncontrolled emotions and chewed up nipples!!'

Quinn is gorgeous lyndzo. Are you home? Hope you're doing ok after the surgery x

Hi to everyone, how are the babies? Anyone getting any sleep.....because I'm not!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm really struggling with the no sleep and feeling quite tearful still :cry: I don't want OH to go back to work next week I feel really anxious

Last night Jaxson hardly slept, it sounded like he had a really stuffy nose, he sounds like a little pig grunting away, have any of you experienced this? And used one of those nasal aspiratiors? I have one I just don't know if I should use it.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Alexander is still not sleeping well at all. I'm lucky if I get 3 hours spread out over the night. I'm struggling too Emmy. I can also sympathise about oh going to work- I found it hard as I couldn't catch up with sleep in the day. Everyone keeps telling me it will get better with time so I'm just waiting it out!!!
Got a good book 'your baby week by week' it's great at giving little tips and saying what to expect but without being strict or judgey!
I've not used a nasal aspiration Emmy so can't really help. Can you call mw or hv?? Are you getting visits now/ some support? Can your oh take more time off?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks Rachel, glad I'm not the only one! I get about 3 hours spread out over the night too and I can't nap in the day cus Jaxson won't let me put him down to sleep. I spose we all just have to survive. I know he is only little but Jaxson still won't go in his Moses basket so he is still in bed with us. It worries me so I ordered a co sleeper cot that attaches to the side of our bed to see if this helps whilst still being safe. 

The hv is coming to see me on Tuesday so I will let it all out to her! Do you get tearful? I know it's early days but I feel so guilty for crying it makes me even more anxious! 

OH can't take anymore time off unfortunately, he is a teacher like me so he only gets 2 weeks, if things get bad when he goes back to work then I will go and stay with my mom for a bit but that's really a last resort cus she lives 5 hours away xx


----------



## Lyndzo

I get tearful, I cry a lot. What they said about day 3 being the hardest was right for me. I kept crying yesterday. I think being sore from the C-section and being tired also attributes to this.

I think I am very lucky on sleep. We feed every 3 hours on a schedule and so I get 2 hours of stretches inbetween to sleep. Unless she wakes up with a diaper, which doesn't happen a lot yet, either DH and I get up for that.


----------



## Megan252

Congrats Lyndzo!! Quinn is beautiful. I love the cheeks :)

Emmett is finally giving me 5 hours stretches once a night. Thank goodness. After going through the sleepless nights twice now I promise you ladies it gets better. I know it's hard to hear now, but it really does. Seems like I get a few good nights and then a bad night now....which is better than every night being a bad night! Coffee is still my best friend though.

Emmy I don't have any experience with the aspirator but Carter was really snotty when he was that little. We used saline drops and it worked really well. We'd put about 2 drops in and he'd sneeze a bunch of snot out...lovely :)
It's nice to hear you can spend some time with your mom if you have to. Our family is so far away, we're on our own.

Speaking of family....I am so mad and need to vent. My parents live about a 3 hr plane ride away from us and came to visit just after my first was born. They have been to visit when both my brother's kids were born (he lives away from home as well). I asked them when they were coming to meet Emmett and they responded saying that they hadn't even though of it....how rude is that!??!?! I can't believe they wouldn't have even considered that they should come and meet him. I am so offended. I think it's the mama bear instincts kicking in but I am SO MAD!!! Even if they had told me they were thinking in a few months that would've been better than no plan at all. ARGH! Ugh, thanks for the vent.

Hope everyone else and the littles are all doing well.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Megan that's really good that you get 5 hour stretches now, there is hope for us yet!! 5 hours is considered sleeping through the night in my book. 

Sorry I meant a saline nasal spray is what I have, a calpol one, sorry my brain doesn't work :coffee: I havnt used it yet but I will ask the health visitor on Tuesday cus Jaxson has sneezed quite a few times so maybe it is blocked up :shrug: I will see how it goes tonight. 

Lyndzo that is good that your getting some sleep, recovering from a c section must make it twice as hard. I'm not happy you are crying but I am glad I'm not a weirdo and it's ok to feel like this :hugs: hormones!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm feel tearful too Emmy. Half of it is the stress of trying to look like I've got it all together!! I think it's mostly due to the sleep deprivation.
Megan/ 5 hours- that's amazing, I can only imagine!! How rude of your family- think I would be offended too! DHs folks are flying over from Norway next week and that's been booked for months.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah how can they not want to meet their new grandson?? Seems really odd! I would be mad too. Maybe they just wanted to give you some time and said the wrong thing. You would think they would at least make a plan :hugs:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- how are u today? Is this the first day with your hubby at work? How did jaxson like the swaddlers?
Alexander didn't go to sleep in his cot till 2:30am then woke at 4:30!! After that he would only sleep on me again. I'm googling all the tricks in the book today for some sleep help!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

My gorgeous boys! Alexander is in his favourite spot!!!


----------



## Megan252

Oh my gosh Rachel he is SO cute! Remind me how many weeks he is??

Emmett has been really alert and awake in the evenings lately. I've read it's really normal at this age but it is definitely at it's worst! He won't settle and is really fussy from about 6-10 or 11 every evening. He wants to eat constantly but then is really fussy while feeding. The only thing that makes him happy is bouncing and cuddles....so DH and I take turns, haha. Then around 10 or 11 he just falls asleep and that's it....so weird!


----------



## Megan252

xxemmyxx said:


> Yeah how can they not want to meet their new grandson?? Seems really odd! I would be mad too. Maybe they just wanted to give you some time and said the wrong thing. You would think they would at least make a plan :hugs:

I know, right?! You would think they would be excited about meeting him. They had plans made months prior with all of the other 3 grandkids. Ugh! 

Hope you had a better night!! :flower:


----------



## Lyndzo

Good to know about the saline drops. Quinn woke up very snotty this morning, we used the nasal aspirator but still seems a bit stuffy!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Megan- he's 5 weeks yesterday. He's doing the same evening thing as Emmett- just not falling to sleep after- haha!!!


----------



## Megan252

6 weeks was the big turning point for night time sleep with us. Hope it's the same for you guys!! Just wait, you'll wake up and feel like your boobs are gonna blow!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Lol Megan!! Can't wait!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

No hubby goes back on Thursday so I have a couple more days as a family! 

I tried the swaddlers but oh wow did Jaxson scream when I put one on him! He likes to suck his fingers so he went mad trying to get his hands out! I swear he can do so much for a newborn! 

My new co sleeper is coming tomoro so I really hopes that helps https://www.nctshop.co.uk/Arms-Reach-Universal-Co-Sleeper-Bedside-Cot/productinfo/4367/

And here is my Jaxson in his favourite spot! 

I know we shouldn't listen to other people's "advice" or get worried about it but eveone keeps saying to me "oooo you shouldn't let him sleep on you or in your bed, you need to stop that, how silly just put him in the Moses basket" 

Have they forgotten what babies are like? I am normal arent I? He is so little and wants to be next to me for comfort.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JohnsonGirl

The bed looks good Emmy. Alex hated being swaddled too- just another thing to cross off the 'must be tried' list!! Don't listen to people judging how you get your baby to sleep Emmy. It's so stressful, people can't realise. As long as you safely co-sleep, and the cot you've ordered looks fab, then you're fine. Seems like most of the Americans on this site are encouraged to co-sleep. And I agree, they're so little they just want love and comfort.
Loving the picture!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Everything I have read says that picking them up when they cry helps them to become independent and confident as they are being reassured. 

My grandma is crazy these are some of the this she has said to me so far...

" you should put him out on the balcony he will sleep much better in the cold, I used to put your father in the garden to sleep "

" he sleeps in your bed?? I never had the baby sleep in the same room as me!" 

" if they cry I just left them, it's good for them"

" I went in and fed them maybe once a night, I didn't really like it" 

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

I just told her I think things have changed in 60 years


----------



## Megan252

Emmy Jaxson is adorable too! Such cute little ones.

My MIL used to like to tell me all her ideas about babies too, haha...she told me I was torturing my first by putting him in a swaddle (he loved it). She also always thought he was too hot and would take blankets off of him when I wasn't looking. Of course he would get cold and start crying. She lives far away though, so the helpful advice is limited :) She's also backed off quite a bit with Emmett.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah don't get me started on the mil! She is old school african so has all these ideas about how to rub his head and shape it and stuff. I just keep away from them as much as possible lol it's so funny how protective I am of him, I just want to scream get off my baby!! 

Anyway last night was good, Jaxson slept for 4 hours in a row! So that was nice, keep it up Jaxson!!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave: 

I have been super busy with work and the going home to help my hubby with Ivan, who is suffering a bit with gas but gas drops seem to help. 

I totally hate the unwanted or unsolicited advice. but the one thing that is really getting to me is my MIL. I have never met her as she lives in hubbys home country but we talk all the time and she had gotten to saying that Ivan is her son, I talked to her a few weeks ago and she kept wanted me to agree with her that Ivan was hers. it pissed me off so bad but I talked to my hubby who at first kinda got mad at me for it. but after we talked he had told her not to say that at least not to me 
I get that they love him, especially now that they got pics of him and he looks like my FIL it's hilarious, LOL, but I it just makes me mad


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lol he is definitely your baby! You made him, grew him, carried him, gave life to him! You are his mummy!! Your the most important person in his life. Crazy MIL!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Crazy mother in laws!! Mine is flying in tomorrow but she is really lovely (and only staying 3 days....in a hotel!!)
How's the sleep going Emmy? Did your new bedside cot arrive? Alex is still as bad!!
It's my birthday tomorrow!! I had totally forgotten!! May treat myself to a large glass of champagne!


----------



## Megan252

mmm...I love champagne. Maybe I'll toast your birthday tomorrow too, haha.

MIL's, ugh. Mine is mostly lovely but has her moments!

Emmett slept for 6 hours last night!! He screamed bloody murder for about 2 hours beforehand though. I finally used the 5 s approach and it worked! It was exhausting though. Here's the link to the site...maybe it'll help if anyone has a fussy baby.

https://www.happiestbaby.com/the-five-s-way-to-calm-a-fussy-baby/


----------



## Megan252

I should add that it worked really quickly but we kept swinging him for about 10 minutes after to make sure he was good and settled :)


----------



## Lucy529

I'm glad I only deal with MIL through the phone :) 

So Ivan had two tough nights and last night I gave him a dif formula it's the sensitive one helps with fussiness, gas and spit up it worked he slept from about 1am to 4:30 then wouldn't go back to sleep but wasn't crying just hanging out which I prefer :) so this afternoon my hubby tried the formula he was on he vomited twice from it :( so I talked to his dr and he's now on the sensitive formula praying for more sleep soon

Rachel we might all join you and celebrate your bday I think we all need a glass of something LOL 

Megan I've done some of the "S"s sometimes it works other it pisses him off more LOL shushing and gently bouncing seems to do the trick oh and walking through the apt with the tv or music on
A little pic of my lo :) 
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_e2b818b5eea8d27015e2eae10287ea43_zps73b16c66.jpg


----------



## xxemmyxx

Happy birthday Rachel! Enjoy your glass of bubbly! :flower:

Sleep isn't going good right now! The cot is really good that's working lovely but Jaxson has started something new which is straining, whining and whinging all night. Half the time it is in his sleep and really noisy but he keeps waking himself up doing it. He sounds really uncomfortable like he has wind but he always brings wind up and I am using the infacol. He is taking forever to go back to sleep after feeds and last 2 nights has woken every 2 hours to eat so I have had no sleep, last night I probably got 1 hour! :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:

Don't know what to do, his naps in the day are quiet and peaceful :shrug:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy- maybe he's having a growth spurt and needing to feed a lot? Alex is very whiney in the evenings now- lots of trumping so it's wind. The infacol has done nothing for us. 
I had a nice birthday but it's 4:40am here and Alex has refused the cot all night! I've been very naughty and had to let him sleep on my chest- I've been dozing in and out of sleep which I'm sure I'd get screamed at about safety but it's impossible to stay awake now, I'm so tired!
I've ordered a toddle pod to see if he likes sleeping in that. A girl from bf group suggested it. Fingers crossed!!
I've tried the s's but out main problem is getting him to stay asleep in the cot rather than falling to sleep in general. He likes the sushing and 'shaking' though!!


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel happy belated birthday hope you had some bubbly :) we have to do what we have to do to get some sleep. Ivan has trouble sleeping in his crib but will sleep for hours in his play pen during the day :/ 

My hubby has been great with him especially at night but there's days I feel so guilty bc I go out to work and he's home with him, I feel like I'm missing a lot of time with him :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

Rachel it sounds like Alex and Jaxson were separated at birth! Jaxson is exactly the same and I slept with him on my chest from5-7 am today I was dozing in and out of sleep too. I know what people say about safety but it's the only way sometimes and much more dangerous for me to look after him all day on my own with no sleep! I'm going to look up what a toddle pod is now x


----------



## xxemmyxx

Toddle pod looks good! Is pricey though, can they sleep in them overnight? I always read that you shouldn't use anything but Jaxson loves naps with the baby nest, I would like to put that toddle pod in the co sleeper I bet he would snuggle into that and sleep! X


----------



## JohnsonGirl

It doesn't say they can't or can sleep in them but I know people that let them sleep overnight. I think they're safe and I plan to put mine in the cot. Jaxson may need the smaller one- poddle pod. 
I'm willing to try anything!
My dh is off work today and took Alex this morning so I slept from 6-9:30am- bliss...but I woke feeling like my boobs were gonna explode!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah I think I will get the poddle pod! I also saw the sleepyhead pod from John Lewis but its twice the price at £100 so I think that's too much money, it looks really nice but I keep buying things in a sleep deprived state and will have no money left! :haha:

I'm also going to buy some of those anti colic bottles to see if that helps his wind. Jaxson is also farting like a trooper!!

I'm hoping for a lie in tomorrow aswell! I hope OH is up for it lol. I'm still expressing and my boobs hurt after a few hours so I can't imagine what yours must feel like!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I think the sleepy head has had more testing so is officially safe to sleep in. I nearly bought one but think the pod is ok and more value for money.
I've also got the dr browns bottles for Alex and they massively reduced his wind. Had the tommy tippy closer to nature before.
It sounds like we're having exactly the same problems Emmy!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

We are Rachel!! I have the tommee tippee closer to nature bottles too they do an anti colic version which i was gong to buy, are the dr browns ones good? Going to go shopping for some tomorrow and take Jaxson out, maybe some fresh air will help him sleep!


Does Alex strain and get himself in a state with the wind? Jaxson does but I know he isn't constipated cus his poo is soft. I read somewhere that their digestive systems are just little and babies don't know how to deal with all the things gong on in there and that it just feels strange for them that's why they get groggy. It sounds painful to me!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Dr browns are the most recommended for colic and wind. They have helped us a lot. He had periods if time after eating where he yelps and goes red in the face, curls his back up and grunts- then let's out big farts and poops!!! It's hard to console him until it passes. I just hug him on my chest and firmly stroke his back. Sometimes putting him back on the boob helps but he can suddenly jump with the pain and tug hard on my nipple- ouch!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Meant to say- Alex can't drink from the dr browns as fast- they're slower flow and mimics more normal feeding. He used to guzzle and gulp the tommy tippy ones- but they weren't the anti colic so not sure what they would be like xxx


----------



## Megan252

we use dr browns too...did for Carter as well. We liked them a lot :) Good luck with sleep this weekend ladies!! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I think I will invest in the dr browns then, he really guzzles the tommee tippee ones too, as if he is starved! I am considering changing his formula to hungry baby if he still wants feeding every 2 hours over the next couple of weeks. He is non stop feeding! 

Settling in for another night! Fingers crossed!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Me too! Good luck Emmy!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Jaxson wakes for food every 2 hours without fail. I don't know if this is a growth spurt or what. I try and hold off the food and make sure everything else is ok with him like nappy, wind, trying to soothe him but he just wants the food!! 

I could try the hungry baby formula, maybe just at night?? I have read that some babies get constipated or extra windy on it, which we definitely don't need!! Maybe I should just ride this out :shrug:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Unfortunately I think it's normal at that age Emmy. Especially boys- they're often more hungry!! 
We managed to get Alex to take a dummy for a bit last night- with it he slept for half hour periods on and off all night in his bed. Sounds like nothing but it's progress for us!!!


----------



## markswife10

I use Dr Brown's bottles with Hayley too! They GREATLY improved her eating and gas and she just loves it! I have tried switching around different bottles but always go back to Dr Brown's because that's what Hayley is least fussy with and loves. :)

Hayley gets in super hunger mode at night (from 11 to 2 usually) and will be constantly rooting and if I don't give her a bottle she starts fussing like crazy (and will fuss when I take it away from her). We try giving her the paci and she always ends up spitting it out after a couple of minutes when she figures out nothing is coming out of it. She has done this since her first week home. Silly girl!


----------



## Megan252

Emmy Emmett did the 2 hour feed for a while too. It's really tiring! He started going longer stretches around 6 weeks...I think. It's hard to remember anything.

Emmett had a feeding frenzy from about 5-12 last night. I thought it was never going to end! He was eating about every 45 minutes and was wide awake the entire time. I'm thinking growth spurt because he has been sleeping soundly for the past 2 hours. 

We are having family pictures done today. I'm exhausted but excited. I hope the giant bags under my eyes can be photoshopped out! I'll post one when we get them back. 

Hope everyone is doing ok and gets some sleep :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Looking forward to seeing the pics Megan.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah I think it's a phase! Well I hope! So I got the dr browns bottles and this evening I started using colief in his milk, it's expensive but worth a try! So I'm going to see if it improves this week. He has had greenish poo's the last couple of days and really straining to get them out and when they come out they are explosive! Anyone else experienced this? I think it must be the wind. I read online formula fed babies can sometimes have green poo cus of the iron and lactose in the formula :shrug::shrug:

Yeah he does take a dummy and it does soothe him but not for long if he wants feeding!

Aww that's nice Megan, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I just want to tell you ladies about my new machine that I love! The perfect prep by tommee tippee. It makes formula feeds up in less then 2 minutes ready at room temperature! So no more boiling the kettle and waiting half an hour! If you formula feed its brilliant! It was reduced in amazon for £65. It's very clever, it shoots boiled water into the bottle, then you add the formula and then it shoots cooled sterile water into the bottle to make it room temp and ready to use.


----------



## Megan252

emmy that's amazing. I didn't even know those existed. I would have loved that with my first. I think that would be worth every penny.


----------



## Lyndzo

Hope all you ladies and babies are doing great!

I'm getting used to the new mom schedule, feedings are going a lot better. She still falls asleep a lot but things have improved. Hopefully at Quinn's check-up tomorrow she'll be close to her birth weight.

It's been a rough few days for me though, I developed a full body rash and it's SO itchy. The doctor said it was an allergic reaction to something I ingested (and told me to stop taking my pain killers - my incision is not pleased). But from what I've researched it's something called Pupps from a hormone imbalance. I'm on Pregnazone but so far it's not working. Luckily I see the doctor again tomorrow for Quinn's appointment and can talk to her again. I'm probably alone but did anyone else get an itchy rash after baby?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Megan it's a life saver! I recommend to anyone who is formula feeding. My breast milk has gone now:cry: so he had almost 3 weeks of it so I spose that's better than nothing. 

Sorry Lyndzo, didn't have a rash, speak to your doctor about it tomorrow though, you shouldn't have to be in pain! Hormones after birth are crazy, I swelled up huge, my feet were enormous!! But it went away after a week and midwife said it was hormones retaining water after birth so hopefully the ah wont last long xx


----------



## Lyndzo

Still suffering from the rash, covering my whole body. Doctor thinks it may be "Pupps" from hormones or a delayed reaction from all the drugs during labour. As if recovering from a C-Section with a newborn isn't hard enough?! The things we go through... still worth it though :)


----------



## Megan252

Sorry to hear Lyndzo. Hope you get better soon. Were they able to give you anything to help or do you have to wait it out??


----------



## Lyndzo

I have to wait it out. We have newborn photos on Saturday so I'll have to find a nice long sleeve top to cover up the rash on the arms. Good thing people will be looking at her and not me LOL


----------



## xxemmyxx

That sucks Lyndzo! I hope you feel better soon, Can't wait to see all these new born pics tho xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lyndzo Quinn lookssoooooo cute in your avatar pic!!

How is everyone?

Jaxson is a month old today! Wow


----------



## Megan252

Happy one month Jaxson!! Emmy your picture is really cute. What beautiful family :)

We are doing well :) Emmett was 2 months on the 10th and is starting to give me 5-6 hr stretches at night a little more regularly! We had a really tough few days right around 8 weeks old...I think it was another growth spurt. So much crying and I couldn't put him down, it was terrible. He is back to my nice baby again though, haha.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks Megan :hugs:

That's so good about the longer sleep! I can't wait for that!!! Jaxson is doing 3 hours now which is better than 2 at least,occasionally at night he gives me 4. I have days where Jaxson cries and is so clingy too, I think babies get mood swings too lol

Any pics to share everyone?


----------



## Lyndzo

Thanks Emmy!

Quinn is 3 weeks old today. She was nice and let me get two 3 hour stretches of sleep last night. It helped SO much! She's starting her extra fussy stage - can't wait until she's 6 weeks when apparently that stops a bit. I have the Wonder Weeks app on my phone and it says she's about to start her first leap. I can't wait until she can start to focus more and eventually be able to play with her.


----------



## Lyndzo

Can't resist.. here's a couple of recent pics :)
 



Attached Files:







3weeks.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 1









3weeks_2.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awwwww so gorgeous!! She is a similar size to Jaxson, I want to bite their chubby cheeks!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave: been awhile sorry busy on my end. Ivan is doing good at night too only waking once to feed :) loving it. 

He's now going to a babysitter bc hubby went back to work it was a little hard at first but going good now, I do wish I could be a stay at home mommy tho 

Hi to everyone


----------



## xxemmyxx

We are all busy mummies now! But I miss you all!

How is everyone doing?

We are doing great now, really got in the swing of things, I am able to get things done and get outmost of the time,I even went to the hairdressers yesterday! He is sleeping really well at the moment, fingers crossed it lasts! He only woke up to feed at 2am and 6am last night, such an improvement!

Lucy it must be hard giving Ivan to a babysitter how's that going? Xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies sorry I've been MIA for a bit- it's amazing how time is flying by!
We're doing better now too. Finally getting some more sleep. He's waking at 1ish and 4ish for feeds but sleeping well in between. There is light at the end of the tunnel!!
I've had some nipple issues do been pumping and bottle feeding- much harder work than just putting him on the boob! We're flying to Norway next weekend, I'm hoping it will be easy enough with a small baby. I'm more concerned with dressing him for the freezing temperatures over there. Got some cute wool thermal sets!!
Hope you are all ok. Miss you all loads xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Rachel glad he is sleeping better! Did you get the toddle pod? I did and he has had some good sleeps in it so thanks for the tip! 

I know exactly how you feel, I was expressing and feeding Jaxson for first 4 weeks. It takes up so much time pumping, sterilising and washing bottles, storing breast milk etc etc back then Jaxson was feeding so often I couldn't get time to pump enough during the day and my milk supply lessened which made it even harder so I gave up! So keep trying, it's hard work but at least OH can give bottles sometimes now? 

Enjoy Norway xx


----------



## Lyndzo

I'm doing exclusive pumping here too (for now). The BFing was just too painful, we're probably going to go have her tongue tie clipped soon so we can give it a go again. Quinn was on the boobs for an hour, which the LC said was insane and to go clip the tongue.

The pumping has been getting annoying for me, but 20-25 mins of pumping (while DH gives her a bottle) is better than an hour of pain on my boobs. I hope the tongue clipping works and we can get back to some normal BFing.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lyndzo your doing so well, hope it improves :flower:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Emmy we got the pod and it's been a lifesaver!!
Lyndzo- sorry you're having boob problems too! Pumping is a total pain- especially in the night but better than the nipple ache. I've been to the docs twice and they keep telling me my boob pain and non-healing cracked nipples are normal! I'm going again tomorrow- gonna pull the 'I'm a vet' card haha!!!


----------



## Lucy529

H ladies :)

Sorry I've been MIA been busy on my end as all of you are too. 
Rachel hope you can get some relief on your boobs I never breastfeed long enough to feel any pain. Hope you have fun in Norway!!! we too are planning a little family get away we were going to fly to San Diego but decided to stay closer to home so were just driving about 3hrs away and staying for a few days just to unwind 
Lyndzo hope getting the tie clipped makes it easier to feed Quinn but glad your able to pump I honestly hated pumping might be why my supply was so low 
Emmy glad Jaxson is sleeping better it makes you feel more human when you gets little more sleep :D

AFM well Ivan did great with the babysitter he seemed to get most of the attention since he's the only baby there :D hubby is back off work so he's on baby duty while I work luckily we hired someone to help out in the office so I should be getting some days off soon.
Ivan and I both ended up super sick he got a horrible cold which he seems to be getting over now but he was such a good baby while sick, I got a cold and a stomach virus (not fun) but we're on the mend 
Ivan seems to be on a nice little schedule now. I get home around 9-10 he gets a bath then he's down around 11:30-12 then sleeps until about 6-7 feeds then back to sleep until around 9-10 I'm one happy mama. But we did kick the hubs out of the bed LOL my little guy hates his crib but I'm going to try to put him in there soon I miss my hubs 
I will try to come on here more often :


----------



## xxemmyxx

Wow Ivan is a good sleeper Lucy! I can't wait for that kind of sleep!!


----------



## Lyndzo

Thanks ladies! We have been pumping for over a week now, this weekend I tried a few breast feeds. Some went well, some didn't. It still really hurts. We see the lactation consultant today, hoping to get more advice before we go ahead and book an appt to clip her tongue tie.

She also sees the doctor today for her 1 month appt, she was 10 pounds as of Friday. My little chunky monkey is growing fast! :)


----------



## Lyndzo

Just got back - Quinn is 10lb3oz and 21.75 inches. WOW! :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awww growing well Lyndzo! All the pumping is worth it!

Jaxson was 11lb2 on Friday, they have never measured his length though, maybe they will on Wednesday at his 6 week check. 

How is Quinn sleeping?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Grow babies grow!!! Sounds like they're doing well despite our boob issues!
Alex had a crap sleep last night so I've been a zombie today, hoping he's tired himself out for tonight!
Emmy- they measured Alex at his 8 week check up. He's 60cm :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

60cm! A metre! Big boy! 

Is he still waking a lot Rachel?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

His sleeping is still really hit and miss. Some nights he goes off fine and wakes twice for feeds- usually 1am and 4am, then other nights it's a nightmare trying to get him to stay asleep! He wakes up every 30 mins or so (usually when I've just gone to sleep!!). He's really active in his sleep, hands and arms everywhere so he wakes himself up. Tried swaddling hi and he hates it! Hoping it just keeps improving as he gets older. I think the truest statement I've hear since becoming a mum is 'it gets better with time'!! Not very helpful but true!
Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Ok, no idea why he's upside down!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Jaxson is exactly the same, feeds at around 1am and 4 too, sometimes he might go longer but he isn't asleep the whole time so it makes no difference to me. Jaxson grunts and thrashes around and I have to walk around with him to get him settled again. He sleeps so peacefully in my arms, just not if he is put down. I agree, time will pass and before we knw it thy will be grown up and we will miss these early weeks. The sleepless nights won't last forever. 

Smiley Alex! 

Here is smiley Jaxson
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Ahhhhh they're growing so fast!!


----------



## Lyndzo

You all have such cute babies! Hope everyone is doing well.

Quinn will be 6 weeks this Wednesday. I'm looking forward to longer sleep stretches, some people say 6 weeks is the magic number.. guess we will see!

Here's my little monkey :)
 



Attached Files:







quinn_5weeks.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Cute Quinn!! For us it was week 8 lyndzo. He just suddenly started doing it!!
We're in Norway now. The flight went really well, Alex slept and fed the whole way!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lyndzo, Jaxson is 7 weeks tomorrow and has been sleeping better for the last few days, only waking around 1or 2am for a feed and sleeping from 11 till 6. He has been sleeping less in the day and so been quite fussy and clingy but at least the nights are better. 

Rachel glad to hear Alex is sleeping better, how long is he going now?


----------



## Lyndzo

Quinn hit 6 weeks today. VERY fussy today for some reason. She sleeps 3-4 hour stretches at night. Though last week she did a 5 hour stretch and I would love that again.


----------



## Lyndzo

We got our newborn photos back. Here's a few of my faves!
 



Attached Files:







LRbaby-3436copy.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









LRbaby-3441copy.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3









LRbaby-3452copy.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









LRbaby-3527copy.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 2









LRbaby-3541copy.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Megan252

Oh wow Lyndzo those are beautiful pictures! What a sweet little girl you have :)

We've been so busy! Having two little ones is wearing me out!! Emmett is still cranky in the evenings...it starts about 4 or 5 and lasts until bedtime. The good news is that he's starting to go to bed earlier, around 9 or 9:30. Otherwise he's doing really well. He's over 14lbs and aside from the evenings is really happy. 

Hope everyone is doing well! Great to see pictures :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awwwwwwwwww she is soooo cute!!! I want some but I don't think I can afford it! 

Jaxson slept through the night 9pm till 6.30am 2nights ago. I was awake just watching him, checking he was breathing, in disbelief that he could sleep that long! But then last night he woke up twice and was really unsettled :shrug: 

But he did it once so he is capable so I remain positive that it's only a matter of time before he does it most nights


----------



## Megan252

Emmy that's amazing! The longest stretch we've had so far is 7hrs...maybe 8, I can't remember...it was a few weeks ago. Right now Emmett is up for his feed anywhere from 2 to 4am and then up for the day around 7, so not too bad!


----------



## Lyndzo

Wow great sleep stretches! I'm jealous!

Quinn ate at 10:30pm last night and fell asleep at 11, woke up at 4:15am. That's our longest stretch yet! She's 7w today, she's getting more "chatty" and lots of smiles. I think she's definitely in a growth spurt.


----------



## Lyndzo

How is everyone doing?

Quinn turned 2 months yesterday. Time has flown by!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140323_131218.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xxemmyxx

We are doing good. Jaxson is very smiley at the moment and making so much noise like he is talking to us, I'm loving it! He is almost 10 weeks, he turns double figures on Wednesday! Crazy how quickly it's gone! Sleep is still going well, he did another all nighter last week 8pm till 6am. Every other night he wakes up between 2-4 for a feed. After that feed his sleep is a lot more unsettled, he stays asleep but makes loads of noises and moves around a lot. Anyone else's do that? Keeps us awake!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies can't believe how fast time is flying Ivan is 3 1/2 months old already he is still waking once or twice a night but I've been lucky as my hubby helps out tons with him and here's a pic of my sweet boy 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_B6CC162A-97B5-4CB8-BA07-107B11DFBF1E_zpsixtythyj.jpg


----------



## Lyndzo

Oh my gosh, what little cuties you ladies have! <3


----------



## markswife10

I see we all have pretty much gotten too busy for forums (babies have a way of doing that to you haha), but just wanted to drop in and say hi to everyone! All of your babies are absolutely adorable! <3 I will share some pics of miss Hayley. She is now 8 and a half months old, 11lbs 7.5oz, and close to sitting unsupported and will be on the move before I know it I'm sure! She is an absolute joy and I love her SO much and being her mommy is the absolute best <3 <3 Hope you all are doing well :)
 



Attached Files:







10447037_10203802898408880_6988267792927486328_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3









10389032_10203802909489157_2880241393253776244_n.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 3









10483619_10203801996546334_9104086162635589837_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3









10491256_10203808869918164_4941027039339909174_n.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lyndzo

Oh my gosh, feels like she was born just yesterday. She's beautiful!


----------



## Lyndzo

Quinn turned 5 months this past Sunday. She is such a good girl, she sleeps so well and she loves food! There's hardly anything she doesn't like yet.

She sits up really well and loves to shift around on the floor, rather than rolling. She's a very happy baby! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0134.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 2









four.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxemmyxx

Wow marks wife!!! I hardly recognised her! What a big girl! Brilliant that she is doing so well! And such a cutie xx

Lyndzo such a cutie xx

Jaxson is 5 months 2 weeks old. He weighs a shocking 20lbs he is huuuuuuuge and breaking my back lol but I love him. He has just learnt to blow raspberries, say ma ma ma ma, roll one way and sit unaided for a few moments before falling backwards. We have just started weaning too which is lots of fun! Plus he is a paid model now :coolio:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## markswife10

Aw thanks ladies <3 <3 OMGosh your babies are too cute! Love seeing updates on all of the rainbows <3 They are all getting so big! 

Hayley has pretty much gotten the whole sitting unsupported down over the past few days. She sits up without help for the longest time. Once in awhile she'll fall sideways or backward (mostly when she stretches out her legs to stand up, which she LOVES to do, lol, but she, of course, needs help to do that so she falls backward) but not very often.


----------



## Lyndzo

Oh my gosh, Jaxson is SO cute! 20lbs wow!

Quinn is about 16lbs, 24.5" long. She was 15lb 6.6oz 10 days ago, I took advantage of a vet visit and plunked her on the scale haha!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah he is a big boy, he weighed 16lbs when he was only 14weeks old lol he is in the 90 something percentile. He is pretty tall aswell so that must have something to do with it. 

I saw a friend who has a little girl who is 10 months and i held her and she was sooooo light compared to Jaxson. She only weighed 16lbs at 10 months!! But her mum is tiny, she is only 4 foot 10 so I think she must take after her. 

I miss my baby and bump family :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Wow I can't imagine a 20lb 5 month old! What a tank! <3 Maybe he'll be a linebacker one day? He sure is a cutie <3 

Hayley is 12 lbs at almost 9 months, haha.  But then she was suuuuper tiny when she was born, born early, and a month behind in growth, so overall she's doing great for the start she had :) Love my petite little princess <3


----------



## xxemmyxx

She is doing amazingly well!! And she will catch up I'm sure!! There is a little girl in my nursery who was born at 23 weeks and she is petite sort of still wearing 2 year clothes at 4 but apart from that oh boy she is just as loud as all the others! Right little bossy boots she is lol and was a bit unsure of the playground at first but I think that was a lot to do with her parents wrapping her up in cotton wool! She gets stuck in and runs around boisterous like all the others now!


----------



## ButterflyK

Gosh it seems I would have updated way before this but I swear running a business and then new baby and now toddler I have not had time to even post I think it's because things have finally settled, business is no longer needing me 24 hours a day and we are thinking about adding number 2! 

Anyway, I was apart of this thread not as active as some but still around, wanted to post McKenzie's picture when she was 19 days old. She was born Jan 24th at 12:04am by c-section turned EMC. I was having labor pains but nothing serious I lost my mucas plug Thursday morning was up all night was told to come to the hospital as I was scheduled for a c-section because she was breech from 33 weeks on. Thursday I got up started moving around a labor stopped so I went into the office instead of the hospital was checked around 12 not even a cm dilated, so they gave me the option of waiting until the scheduled c section tomorrow or head to the hospital, I choose to wait (not smart). 

Later that evening during a last baby free dinner with my parents labor started again and it was back with vengeance. Got home got settled even tried a small glass of wine helped for a hour but then labor was back so at this point I had been up 48 hours almost so I was not going for another all night labor session, got up to get dressed and my water broke (huge issue when you have a breech baby). My poor BF almost wouldn't let me change he wanted me at the hospital right then, I think we made it in record time. 

We got the hospital at 11 and I was admitted, prepped and in the surgery room quick I was exhausted and ready for a baby and a good nights sleep. She was born still on her planned c-section day, she had a little problem breathing at first because it took them longer to get her out because her head was so far up in my ribs. She weighed 8 lbs 6 oz and was 18.5 inches long. I was up the next day walking around at 8 am from the c-section, did y laps around the nurses station to get the horrid leg pumps off and only took the hard core drugs that morning they made me so out of it that I then stuck to the ibuprofen extra strength after that. McKenize had a slight infection they were watching so she ended up staying a week in the NICU because of it I was discharged the following Monday and she came home that following Friday.
 



Attached Files:







McKenzie.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1


----------

